# Mafia Discussion Thread: Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks  at Home!



## Wake

Hey guys, here's a thread for talking about anything Mafia related.  

I got some experience in Mafia, so please ask any questions about Mafia here, too.


----------



## Avatar4321

Can we bring swords and daggers?


----------



## Mr. H.

Is it bigger than a bread box?


----------



## manifold

I'm not liking the latest turn of events. I remember reading we had until the 16th, and now I see Wake coming in and killing off BF, even after Avatar tried to change her vote.

The integrity of the game is for shit.


----------



## Wake

Uh, Mani, it only took 5/8 votes to lynch during Day 3. 5/8 is a majority decision. Not only were 5 votes met, but an overkill 6th vote was cast, too.

As soon as the hammer vote is cast&#8212;the last vote that dooms that player that Day&#8212;the decision is final and can't be taken back.

Sorry about the confusion. I should have explained that part of the game better. My apologies.


----------



## manifold

Well, I was right about BF being a townie.

And I bet I'm right about Avatar being mafia too.


----------



## Wake

Next game, what do you guys think of playing with a Serial Killer role?


----------



## MeBelle

Can we get through a few rounds of this one first?


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> I'm not liking the latest turn of events. I remember reading we had until the 16th, and now I see Wake coming in and killing off BF, even after Avatar tried to change her vote.
> 
> The integrity of the game is for shit.



Quit whining!

No Vote (1): Blackflag,

Blackflag (5):  mebelle, R.D., Mertex, dblack, Shaitra
Manifold (1): Avatar4321
Avatar4321 (1): Manifold


Even with the changes, Blackflag is still off the island.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Next game, what do you guys think of playing with a Serial Killer role?



Sounds fun, but let's finish one game at a time.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> I'm not liking the latest turn of events. I remember reading we had until the 16th, and now I see Wake coming in and killing off BF, even after Avatar tried to change her vote.
> 
> The integrity of the game is for shit.



I agree.  If there is a deadline then the game should continue until the deadline.  The convicted deserves that time to argue his/her case


----------



## Wake

Usually with Mafia, there's a basic flow to it.

Day 1 everyone starts casting votes, to get the ball rolling. During the Day phases only your voice and your vote counts.

After a majority vote is cast, it ends the process, and the Day actually ends. The deadline acts as another buffer to give you guys enough time to reach a decision to end the Day. You're also given the chance to have a "No-Lynch," where a majority decides to _not_ kill someone. This is usually a bad thing, though, because you need information to start whittling down who's who. 

A Day is typically 1 to 3 weeks depending on how big the party is. If a majority vote is reached in, say, 3 days, it would drive people (including me) nuts waiting for the deadline to expire in order to end the Day. Lynching always ends the Day, but a deadline gives you all enough time to come together and play the game.

It's always in Scum's best interests to divide you, and pit you against one another so you kill each other off in frenzied paranoia. When I started playing I'd get drawn into that kind of paranoia, and it's very potent. Scum will also do their best to sound all innocent and sweet and reasonable, too, because they want you Townies to break your own necks, so you can do Scum's job of killing you all off. ;-)

*Always search through post histories, to find discrepancies in a player's behavior. "Why did she suddenly turn on a dime?," "Is he hiding something?," "Why's she now trying to lynch her past ally?," "Why's he buddying up to me?" The game's all psychological, and it takes a very discerning mind to be able to catch Scum. Try to put him or her through the paces, and see if you can trip a player up in his/her lies. The skills you use in debating politics are the skills you use to play this game*.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Have some cousins by marriage who are Sicilian by birth and associates of da mob.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Well, I was right about BF being a townie.
> 
> And I bet I'm right about Avatar being mafia too.




Okay, I'll go along with your hunch this next go round.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was right about BF being a townie.
> 
> And I bet I'm right about Avatar being mafia too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll go along with your hunch this next go round.
Click to expand...


You should have waited on posting that...

now one of us is getting whacked in our sleep for sure.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was right about BF being a townie.
> 
> And I bet I'm right about Avatar being mafia too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll go along with your hunch this next go round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have waited on posting that...
> 
> now one of us is getting whacked in our sleep for sure.
Click to expand...


If we are, then maybe it will wake everyone up.


----------



## Ropey

It hasn't woken wake up. 




Sorry, I had to do that.


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was right about BF being a townie.
> 
> And I bet I'm right about Avatar being mafia too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll go along with your hunch this next go round.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. 'Course if we're wrong it'll put us in quite a hole.


----------



## Wake

I'm planning on starting a Signup thread for the next game.

What I'm wondering is if you'd like to give it a theme. If you do, I'll work my magic and make it work.  

Is anyone down for the next one?


----------



## Avatar4321

Game 1 has been a blast. I am in.


----------



## Wake

Alright. I'll auto you in, Avatar. If we were to have a theme, what do you think would sound good?

I'm sort of having devilishly clever ideas right now, and am trying to keep them under wraps. 

Hm, Pirates of the Carribean Mafia?


----------



## Avatar4321

what kind of themes do they do with it? I was thinking it might be cool to do a jedi/sith themed game with the mafia being sith. but i am just showing my geek there.


----------



## Wake

With Mafia... it can have any conceivable theme out there. Far more than Monopoly.

Super Mario, Resident Evil, Jurassic Park, The Godfather, anything you can think of we can play. And this isn't even including gameplay mechanics.

While I'd like to play a Closed Setup, I think it would be prudent to run a few more Open Setups for the new players here.

Haven't invited members with invites, yet, but I think that would make a great next step to keep developing an interested playerbase.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> With Mafia... it can have any conceivable theme out there. Far more than Monopoly.
> 
> Super Mario, Resident Evil, Jurassic Park, The Godfather, anything you can think of we can play. And this isn't even including gameplay mechanics.
> 
> While I'd like to play a Closed Setup, I think it would be prudent to run a few more Open Setups for the new players here.



What is a closed setup? Still a newbie here.


----------



## Wake

Good question. 

The game you guys have been playing is an Open Setup. This thing is what makes it so:

*The Road So Far...​**
Town Cop - RosieS
Town Doctor - ?
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof) - strollingbones
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Blackflag
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie - Cereal_Killer
Vanilla Townie - ?
Vanilla Townie- Mebelle60
Red Mafia Roleblocker - ?
Red Mafia Goon - ?
Blue Mafia Roleblocker - Syrenn
Blue Mafia Goon - Moonglow
*

It lets everyone know which Roles, like the Cop and Roleblocker, are in the game. It also shows which factions are at work, and their numbers. I'll still reveal what's at play only after players die, though, which helps.

However, in a Closed Setup, we'll usher in what's generally known as a fog of war. *All you'll know is who's playing.* You won't know what roles the game contains, or which factions, and how many. All you'll know is which people are playing, and that there's at least one evil entity at work.


----------



## Avatar4321

Intriguing


----------



## Wake

On the philosophy of Mafia, one of the basic elements is to push other players. By pushing them to get them to talk, you can gauge their reactions. By goading players into responding, a Townie can better understand who's lying, who's nervous, and who's oh-so-slick. A good Townie is one who has nothing to hide, is logical, and does what he or she can to keep the Town from dividing up and killing one another. 

Mafia can go way in depth. I can't hold a candle to some of the Scummers who are like gladiators in the game, whether Town or Scum. It's all psychological. It's all wordplay.


----------



## Ropey

Wake said:


> I'm planning on starting a Signup thread for the next game.
> 
> What I'm wondering is if you'd like to give it a theme. If you do, I'll work my magic and make it work.
> 
> Is anyone down for the next one?



I'll be in it.

@  me pls


----------



## Grandma

Yeah, @ me as well. This looks like fun.


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> I'm planning on starting a Signup thread for the next game.
> 
> What I'm wondering is if you'd like to give it a theme. If you do, I'll work my magic and make it work.
> 
> Is anyone down for the next one?



I'm in, with a request.

Since we're all relatively new to this I'd like to have another run, without magic, because a few kinks need to be worked out.

And I want a better death scene next time!


----------



## Wake

Alrighty. Without even starting the search for game 2's contestants we have 4 players thus far:

*Avatar4321
Ropey
Grandma
Mebelle*

I have the feeling Mafia is going to take root here. It's an excellent way to take a break from political arguing.  *If you guys want, I can help you to run your own Mafia games, too.* Modding a game is just as fun as playing, if not even moreso. You get to watch your own game unfold. 

Mebelle I'm not sure what you mean by magic, but if you want I can keep it unthemed and normal for you newbies.  I think it'd be wise to keep the games basic for now, to help you guys get accustomed to the ins and outs of the game. 

There's also a whole lot of advanced Mafia theory to this game. Some are even trying to treat it like a science, by routinely changing their very behavioral patterns to keep other competitive players from learning their gameplay. *This link I think you will all find immensely helpful (I did when I started):*

Commonly Asked Questions on Mafia Theory

And these are also helpful:

Verbally Abusing your fellow Mafia player is not okay
How does one Scum Hunt?
Best way to screw someone over in Mafia?
When you are an incredibly easy read...
The Gameplay Improvement Thread


----------



## Shaitra

Throw me in for the next game as well.  This is definitely fun!


----------



## Avatar4321

I seriously cannot believe I am still alive. I thought I was dead today for sure.


----------



## manifold

Well, it's a 50/50 shot either way.

But if it turns out Avatar was the scum all along, I'm guessing we'll find out Mertex was his partner.

If R.D. turns out to be scum and the game continues, my sights are square on dblack as the partner.


----------



## Avatar4321

If R.D. isn't scum, that doesn't necessarily mean I am.


----------



## Avatar4321

And I am still suspecting mani as the partner.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> If R.D. isn't scum, that doesn't necessarily mean I am.



Yes it does.


----------



## manifold

Damn it, now I'm thinking we guessed wrong. 

motherf*cker


----------



## R.D.

That's why I don't care for the sudden death version Wake has going.  Plus with the stupid board going in and out today it was hell posting anyway


----------



## manifold

btw:  Anyone interested in a side bet...

I'm so confident in my assertion that either Avatar or R.D. (at least one) are mafia, that i'll offer an avi wager for one week or 50 posts, whichever comes second, with anyone who wants to bet against it.


----------



## R.D.

What does that even mean?

If I'm wrong about Avatar it will be funny.   He was never on the nightly hit lists


----------



## manifold

what does what mean?

if you really are a townie then you weren't wrong about Avatar.


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> That's why I don't care for the sudden death version Wake has going.  Plus with the stupid board going in and out today it was hell posting anyway


Yeah, I was blocked out for much of the day as well.. .


----------



## manifold

Wake must be putting a lot of effort into this death scene.

I almost don't have the heart to tell him I just skim to the who they are part.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> what does what mean?
> 
> if you really are a townie then you weren't wrong about Avatar.



Your bet. ..offer an avi wager for one week or 50 posts, whichever comes second

There's always room for error.   

I wasn't just any townie, you'll see


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> Your bet. ..offer an avi wager for one week or 50 posts, whichever comes second



That's a tough one to figure out for you huh? 

The loser has to sport an avi of the winner's choosing for at least one week, longer if they haven't made at least 50 posts in that week. It's to prevent losers from simply disappearing for the specified time period.


----------



## R.D.




----------



## manifold

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

OK, count me in for the next one.

But can you give me a mafia role this time?


----------



## Wake

manifold said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> OK, count me in for the next one.
> 
> But can you give me a mafia role this time?



...maybe. I can't make any promises.


----------



## Ropey

manifold said:


> Wake must be putting a lot of effort into this death scene.
> 
> I almost don't have the heart to tell him I just skim to the who they are part.



Then he needs to make them even longer.


----------



## Avatar4321

any chance we can get a serial killer in the next game too?


----------



## Shaitra

A serial killer would be fun.  Or a vigilante.


----------



## Wake

I'm definitely thinking a Serial Killer would be good.

Mafia Encryptors are useful, and so are Town Bodyguards. Hm...

A Town Jailkeeper would be neat, too. Uh oh, I've got an evil idea.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I'm definitely thinking a Serial Killer would be good.
> 
> Mafia Encryptors are useful, and so are Town Bodyguards. Hm...
> 
> A Town Jailkeeper would be neat, too. Uh oh, I've got an evil idea.



well if you get caught, give me a call.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Well, it's a 50/50 shot either way.
> 
> But if it turns out Avatar was the scum all along, I'm guessing we'll find out Mertex was his partner.
> 
> If R.D. turns out to be scum and the game continues, my sights are square on dblack as the partner.



You were only right on Avatar....I thought it was Avatar or you....but you came on stronger, so I was sure it was you and RD was your partner....


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a 50/50 shot either way.
> 
> But if it turns out Avatar was the scum all along, I'm guessing we'll find out Mertex was his partner.
> 
> If R.D. turns out to be scum and the game continues, my sights are square on dblack as the partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were only right on Avatar....I thought it was Avatar or you....but you came on stronger, so I was sure it was you and RD was your partner....
Click to expand...


There was a reason for that. Whahaha!


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a 50/50 shot either way.
> 
> But if it turns out Avatar was the scum all along, I'm guessing we'll find out Mertex was his partner.
> 
> If R.D. turns out to be scum and the game continues, my sights are square on dblack as the partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were only right on Avatar....I thought it was Avatar or you....but you came on stronger, so I was sure it was you and RD was your partner....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a reason for that. Whahaha!
Click to expand...



See if I ever trust you again.....


----------



## Avatar4321

I told the truth. I wasnt the one doing the killing Shai was


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I told the truth. I wasnt the one doing the killing Shai was



And all the time she appeared so innocent....I never suspected her.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told the truth. I wasnt the one doing the killing Shai was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the time she appeared so innocent....I never suspected her.
Click to expand...


yea i probably should have taken a page out of her book but it's just not my nature lol


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> A serial killer would be fun.  Or a vigilante.



Please, don't call it "vigilante." Call it "wannabe hero" or something.


----------



## Avatar4321

Dang, game 2 almost has more posts than game 1 and we still haven't lynched anyone.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Dang, game 2 almost has more posts than game 1 and we still haven't lynched anyone.




Yeah, most of them are you trying to convince us you're innocent....


----------



## Ropey

What's the chance of both Rosie and Avatar being scum?  Now I'm getting paranoid.  Nah, just joking.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, game 2 almost has more posts than game 1 and we still haven't lynched anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most of them are you trying to convince us you're innocent....
Click to expand...


Wouldn't need to if you guys weren't so paranoid


----------



## Wake

Day 1 is always hardest for Town. Each subsequent Day becomes easier for Town and harder for Scum to survive.

Because you are all gaining experience, and therefore developing those skills of analysis et al, Days will take longer. Soon Day 1 will run 2,000 posts easily. In the big leagues it's not uncommon for first Days to reach 3,000 posts. 

Your ability to pick apart, analyze, argue, deceive, and discern will all keep being sharpened the more you play this game, and will continue for as long as everyone keeps adapting and evolving themselves for the sake of mental competition.


----------



## Avatar4321

ah well. need to wait till the next game now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sigh.......................I will be quiet.


----------



## R.D.

Oops


----------



## Grandma

Oh, boy, did I screw up. Sorry, Avatar. I was absolutely, positively, 100% totally and completely certain that you were scum.

I'll make sure you have a nice funeral.

Now I have to re-read that entire thread and rethink everything. I guess it serves me right.


----------



## Ropey

Someone had to die and the most talkative died. 

Onto the next round.


----------



## Avatar4321

It's just a game. It's cool. Just be careful in case anyone really wants to lead you in a mob.


----------



## strollingbones

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, game 2 almost has more posts than game 1 and we still haven't lynched anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most of them are you trying to convince us you're innocent....
Click to expand...


and yall bitches lynched him......may i tell you how stupid yall are....may i?

o i will...avatar is the best player of this game...even if he is mafia you need him to stay around....now the game will flounder cause there are only people too stupid for skin  playing....myself included...but damn people....i told you over and over that it was not avatar that he was the 'community organizer' now think who lead yall astray....figure that out and you will find the scum...next vote needs to be fast


----------



## strollingbones

R.D. said:


> Oops



is that really all you want to say now? oops......

*glares at rd*


----------



## strollingbones

Grandma said:


> Oh, boy, did I screw up. Sorry, Avatar. I was absolutely, positively, 100% totally and completely certain that you were scum.
> 
> I'll make sure you have a nice funeral.
> 
> Now I have to re-read that entire thread and rethink everything. I guess it serves me right.




he is dead and gone....no mourning of the bar when i set out to sea....

yall killed him...you really fell for the old crippled lady ..let me tell you about roller's...they come off all nice but when you get to know them....they are just like everyone else....just on wheels...

i am sorry avatar.....i really hoped it would not be you...i knew you were a townie by the school community shit...save the children..which was  good  i must add....

but yall should just be so proud of yourselves now.....as my anicent relatives once said....or i heard it on big bang....looks like we killed the pig and no ones what bacon....

*begins heaping fatty bacon on everyone's humble pie*


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> It's just a game. It's cool. Just be careful in case anyone really wants to lead you in a mob.




well round 1 goes to the mafia......


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that really all you want to say now? oops......
> 
> *glares at rd*
Click to expand...


Glare away...the "best player" had me convinced he wasn't on our team, I was wrong.   Back to the drawing board 

Someone had to go


----------



## strollingbones

R.D. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that really all you want to say now? oops......
> 
> *glares at rd*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glare away...the "best player" had me convinced he wasn't on our team, I was wrong.   Back to the drawing board
> 
> Someone had to go
Click to expand...


hey gutless .....i dont fall for your innocent act at all......


----------



## R.D.

You _do_ know it's a game.  Right SB


----------



## strollingbones

game my ass...i hate losing....we lost the first game and now cause of the mind changing clanging newbies the townies are gonna lose this one too....

you should see me play spades or rook.....amazing that people will not play with you anymore when you call them idiots....odd that...


----------



## Wake

Getting angry in Mafia is a normal thing.

One time I got so mad I smacked a player so hard it made Satan downstairs blush. Staff had to call 911.

It happens. In Mafia the coolest head prevails.


----------



## strollingbones

o hell ya make me look forward to my dental appt.......be careful out there....seems the townies are too busy killing each other.....to pay much attention to the mafia who will be weaving their black magic as night falls....

midnight...in the garden of good and evil


----------



## Wolfsister77

I didn't say anything in my earlier post because I didn't know if we could discuss ongoing games or talk when night actions were going on but since it seems like we can...........................I feel the same way Bones does about this!!

I told you guys he was innocent, I told you guys he was a good player and not to get rid of him. You guys had NO GOOD REASON for lynching him and mebelle still didn't know what hammering would do? After we talked about it repeatedly? WTF?

I said he was the town teacher. You guys want to get rid of a talker. Damn it!! Talking is how we play the freaking game. If you don't want to read stuff, then don't freaking play.

You guys were biased against him from the get go. You told me I was letting him lead me around and brainwash me. You guys were aggressive against any of us defending the guy.

Why did I defend him? Because that's a way to win the game!!

Yes, I am annoyed. You bet I am.


----------



## Wake

Usually in Mafia, pro-town behavior means being active, logical, and analytical. The problem, however, is that very skilled Scum can emulate that, too.


----------



## Avatar4321

Just relax and wait till whoever dies tonight is dead. Plenty of time to get mad at each other and more paranoid then


----------



## Wolfsister77

He said nothing scummy at all. Only one or two comments made me wonder. Ugh.....................they were biased because of the other game. Now a really good thinker and planner is gone. And we are left with some folks who barely said a word.

It's probably a darn good thing we get a break and the game was locked when it was after mebelle's comment. They better hope I'm killed overnight. I was disgusted with how it went down. I'm ready to move on to game 3 after that crap.


----------



## Avatar4321

Also, while im flattered some of you consider me the best player. I would point out that Shaitra is still alive and she played as well as I did last game


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> ah well. need to wait till the next game now.




So sorry Avi.....I thought for sure you were Scum....maybe you should have acted more like Scum, then I would have thought you were Townie.  My utmost condolences.....RIP


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, game 2 almost has more posts than game 1 and we still haven't lynched anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most of them are you trying to convince us you're innocent....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yall bitches lynched him......may i tell you how stupid yall are....may i?
> 
> o i will...avatar is the best player of this game...even if he is mafia you need him to stay around....now the game will flounder cause there are only people too stupid for skin  playing....myself included...but damn people....i told you over and over that it was not avatar that he was the 'community organizer' now think who lead yall astray....figure that out and you will find the scum...next vote needs to be fast
Click to expand...



Okay, so we screwed up,,,,,,shit happens.  I was for sure that Avatar was Scum, he was playing the same role as before.

As for being the best player, we can still use his services.  Have you never heard of Seances?  Summon him up.....ask him who we should go after next....

Wait!  The Scum might have already killed me, too.....I'll be able to talk to him directly, never mind.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> He said nothing scummy at all. Only one or two comments made me wonder. Ugh.....................they were biased because of the other game. Now a really good thinker and planner is gone. And we are left with some folks who barely said a word.
> 
> It's probably a darn good thing we get a break and the game was locked when it was after mebelle's comment. They better hope I'm killed overnight. I was disgusted with how it went down. I'm ready to move on to game 3 after that crap.



Scum will keep you around a little while. It was already proclaimed in the game thread that I'd be next, after they got Avatar. They don't want to keep us townies around that can think for ourselves.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most of them are you trying to convince us you're innocent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yall bitches lynched him......may i tell you how stupid yall are....may i?
> 
> o i will...avatar is the best player of this game...even if he is mafia you need him to stay around....now the game will flounder cause there are only people too stupid for skin  playing....myself included...but damn people....i told you over and over that it was not avatar that he was the 'community organizer' now think who lead yall astray....figure that out and you will find the scum...next vote needs to be fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we screwed up,,,,,,shit happens.  I was for sure that Avatar was Scum, he was playing the same role as before.
> 
> As for being the best player, we can still use his services.  Have you never heard of Seances?  Summon him up.....ask him who we should go after next....
> 
> Wait!  The Scum might have already killed me, too.....I'll be able to talk to him directly, never mind.....
Click to expand...


Why would they kill one of their own?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing scummy at all. Only one or two comments made me wonder. Ugh.....................they were biased because of the other game. Now a really good thinker and planner is gone. And we are left with some folks who barely said a word.
> 
> It's probably a darn good thing we get a break and the game was locked when it was after mebelle's comment. They better hope I'm killed overnight. I was disgusted with how it went down. I'm ready to move on to game 3 after that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scum will keep you around a little while. It was already proclaimed in the game thread that I'd be next, after they got Avatar. They don't want to keep us townies around that can think for ourselves.
Click to expand...


That's my understanding. Scum will want me to keep playing since I was a gullible, brainwashed townie, inadvertently protecting the Godfathfer.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing scummy at all. Only one or two comments made me wonder. Ugh.....................they were biased because of the other game. Now a really good thinker and planner is gone. And we are left with some folks who barely said a word.
> 
> It's probably a darn good thing we get a break and the game was locked when it was after mebelle's comment. They better hope I'm killed overnight. I was disgusted with how it went down. I'm ready to move on to game 3 after that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scum will keep you around a little while. It was already proclaimed in the game thread that I'd be next, after they got Avatar. They don't want to keep us townies around that can think for ourselves.
Click to expand...


It sure wont look good for you  then if you survive the night


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, most of them are you trying to convince us you're innocent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yall bitches lynched him......may i tell you how stupid yall are....may i?
> 
> o i will...avatar is the best player of this game...even if he is mafia you need him to stay around....now the game will flounder cause there are only people too stupid for skin  playing....myself included...but damn people....i told you over and over that it was not avatar that he was the 'community organizer' now think who lead yall astray....figure that out and you will find the scum...next vote needs to be fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we screwed up,,,,,,shit happens.  I was for sure that Avatar was Scum, he was playing the same role as before.
> 
> As for being the best player, we can still use his services.  Have you never heard of Seances?  Summon him up.....ask him who we should go after next....
> 
> Wait!  The Scum might have already killed me, too.....I'll be able to talk to him directly, never mind.....
Click to expand...


Pffttt...............why would they kill of someone that helped them bring down the Town Teacher? 

I have a daughter starting Kindergarten in the Fall for crying out loud. Killing off a Teacher. For shame.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I didn't say anything in my earlier post because I didn't know if we could discuss ongoing games or talk when night actions were going on but since it seems like we can...........................I feel the same way Bones does about this!!
> 
> I told you guys he was innocent, I told you guys he was a good player and not to get rid of him. You guys had NO GOOD REASON for lynching him and mebelle still didn't know what hammering would do? After we talked about it repeatedly? WTF?
> 
> I said he was the town teacher. You guys want to get rid of a talker. Damn it!! Talking is how we play the freaking game. If you don't want to read stuff, then don't freaking play.
> 
> You guys were biased against him from the get go. You told me I was letting him lead me around and brainwash me. You guys were aggressive against any of us defending the guy.
> 
> Why did I defend him? Because that's a way to win the game!!
> 
> Yes, I am annoyed. You bet I am.



Don't give yourself so much credit.  He was the same way in the previous game and he turned out to be Scum....just when you think you have a handle on this game, it shows you how little you do know.

You had no way of knowing other than that he was using his sweet talk....well, once Scum always Scum, so how were we to know he had cleaned his act up.

My question is, was Mafia in there telling us he was Townie?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yall bitches lynched him......may i tell you how stupid yall are....may i?
> 
> o i will...avatar is the best player of this game...even if he is mafia you need him to stay around....now the game will flounder cause there are only people too stupid for skin  playing....myself included...but damn people....i told you over and over that it was not avatar that he was the 'community organizer' now think who lead yall astray....figure that out and you will find the scum...next vote needs to be fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we screwed up,,,,,,shit happens.  I was for sure that Avatar was Scum, he was playing the same role as before.
> 
> As for being the best player, we can still use his services.  Have you never heard of Seances?  Summon him up.....ask him who we should go after next....
> 
> Wait!  The Scum might have already killed me, too.....I'll be able to talk to him directly, never mind.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they kill one of their own?
Click to expand...


Yeah, now you think I'm Scum.....and when you kill me, you'll feel as dumb as I do now for thinking Avi was scum....just wait and see.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything in my earlier post because I didn't know if we could discuss ongoing games or talk when night actions were going on but since it seems like we can...........................I feel the same way Bones does about this!!
> 
> I told you guys he was innocent, I told you guys he was a good player and not to get rid of him. You guys had NO GOOD REASON for lynching him and mebelle still didn't know what hammering would do? After we talked about it repeatedly? WTF?
> 
> I said he was the town teacher. You guys want to get rid of a talker. Damn it!! Talking is how we play the freaking game. If you don't want to read stuff, then don't freaking play.
> 
> You guys were biased against him from the get go. You told me I was letting him lead me around and brainwash me. You guys were aggressive against any of us defending the guy.
> 
> Why did I defend him? Because that's a way to win the game!!
> 
> Yes, I am annoyed. You bet I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give yourself so much credit.  He was the same way in the previous game and he turned out to be Scum....just when you think you have a handle on this game, it shows you how little you do know.
> 
> You had no way of knowing other than that he was using his sweet talk....well, once Scum always Scum, so how were we to know he had cleaned his act up.
> 
> My question is, was Mafia in there telling us he was Townie?
Click to expand...


I'm not giving myself credit. He said nothing scummy. You guys were biased. That's all there is to it.


----------



## strollingbones

avatar i was killed off too early in the last game to matter or to figure out who else played hard


----------



## Wolfsister77

How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything in my earlier post because I didn't know if we could discuss ongoing games or talk when night actions were going on but since it seems like we can...........................I feel the same way Bones does about this!!
> 
> I told you guys he was innocent, I told you guys he was a good player and not to get rid of him. You guys had NO GOOD REASON for lynching him and mebelle still didn't know what hammering would do? After we talked about it repeatedly? WTF?
> 
> I said he was the town teacher. You guys want to get rid of a talker. Damn it!! Talking is how we play the freaking game. If you don't want to read stuff, then don't freaking play.
> 
> You guys were biased against him from the get go. You told me I was letting him lead me around and brainwash me. You guys were aggressive against any of us defending the guy.
> 
> Why did I defend him? Because that's a way to win the game!!
> 
> Yes, I am annoyed. You bet I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give yourself so much credit.  He was the same way in the previous game and he turned out to be Scum....just when you think you have a handle on this game, it shows you how little you do know.
> 
> You had no way of knowing other than that he was using his sweet talk....well, once Scum always Scum, so how were we to know he had cleaned his act up.
> 
> My question is, was Mafia in there telling us he was Townie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not giving myself credit. He said nothing scummy. You guys were biased. That's all there is to it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, you perfect people still have to play with the rest of us...sorry


----------



## strollingbones

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we screwed up,,,,,,shit happens.  I was for sure that Avatar was Scum, he was playing the same role as before.
> 
> As for being the best player, we can still use his services.  Have you never heard of Seances?  Summon him up.....ask him who we should go after next....
> 
> Wait!  The Scum might have already killed me, too.....I'll be able to talk to him directly, never mind.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they kill one of their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, now you think I'm Scum.....and when you kill me, you'll feel as dumb as I do now for thinking Avi was scum....just wait and see.
Click to expand...


i didnt vote for avatar....avi, really?  i didnt see you being much of a friend to 'avi' ...

and i will just feel dumb when you are voted off and IF YOU TURN OUT TO BE A TOWNIE WHICH I DOUBT...but i wont feel dumb and sorry.....look at yall....we iz so sorry we fucked you up.....so disingenuous if one were to ask me...and personally dont you think tis time to listen to the older more seasoned players


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give yourself so much credit.  He was the same way in the previous game and he turned out to be Scum....just when you think you have a handle on this game, it shows you how little you do know.
> 
> You had no way of knowing other than that he was using his sweet talk....well, once Scum always Scum, so how were we to know he had cleaned his act up.
> 
> My question is, was Mafia in there telling us he was Townie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not giving myself credit. He said nothing scummy. You guys were biased. That's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, you perfect people still have to play with the rest of us...sorry
Click to expand...


I'm far from perfect. And everyone makes mistakes. I'm just venting. I'll get over it.


----------



## strollingbones

i am ready to lead...yall need to get ready to follow....


----------



## Avatar4321

more discussion on this side thread now that Im dead than we saw the entire last round


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, my opinions on where folks alliances are have sure changed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> more discussion on this side thread now that Im dead than we saw the entire last round



What is it about you anyway?


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.



  Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.

It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.
> 
> It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?
Click to expand...


It's not about who is right or wrong. Like I said, I'm just venting and it was not solely on his teacher role that I thought he was innocent. Read his posts. They were not the same as the first game. I checked. Hell, I'll be wrong also plenty of times.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.*  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.
> 
> It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?
Click to expand...


That's what I got from reading Wake's post about it too.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more discussion on this side thread now that Im dead than we saw the entire last round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about you anyway?
Click to expand...


It's my charming personality, I suppose.

If only I was this popular when I was younger. Go figure.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.
> 
> It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?
Click to expand...


You're correct. Though I didn't know that when i started hinting.

Once wake clarified it the first time, I dropped it's significance, though it did make things more fun.


----------



## Wolfsister77

No, Wake said the roles have nothing to do with who is who.


----------



## Avatar4321

Just don't let your emotions or drives to avenge me cloud your judgment. The scum played us. Take some time to relax and wait for their kill attempt tonight. Hopefully the dr will save someone. Remember they win if they get you too emotional to think.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I also hope folks re-read all the posts in the game for clues no matter what happens.  And don't worry, I vented, it's out of my system now.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.
> 
> It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're correct. Though I didn't know that when i started hinting.
> 
> Once wake clarified it the first time, I dropped it's significance, though it did make things more fun.
Click to expand...


I'm so glad you're still talking to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.
> 
> It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct. Though I didn't know that when i started hinting.
> 
> Once wake clarified it the first time, I dropped it's significance, though it did make things more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you're still talking to me.
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't I? I like you. Just because i successfully had you lynched before and tried to again doesn't mean I don't care lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing scummy at all. Only one or two comments made me wonder. Ugh.....................they were biased because of the other game. Now a really good thinker and planner is gone. And we are left with some folks who barely said a word.
> 
> It's probably a darn good thing we get a break and the game was locked when it was after mebelle's comment. They better hope I'm killed overnight. I was disgusted with how it went down. I'm ready to move on to game 3 after that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scum will keep you around a little while. It was already proclaimed in the game thread that I'd be next, after they got Avatar. They don't want to keep us townies around that can think for ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure wont look good for you  then if you survive the night
Click to expand...


Nor will it look good for anyone else, for that matter.


----------



## strollingbones

my vote is still for rosie....she has changed her posting style the most....


----------



## strollingbones

someone hide me before she rolls in....


----------



## manifold

Avatar is a huge loss, no question about it. I'm not surprised we lynched a townie though, the odds are biased heavily toward a townie getting lynched on day one. And it's also not a surprise that the mafia steered us toward one of their biggest threats. But I fully expect their overnight target to provide some very useful information for day two, I just hope I'm around to help sift through it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Man I am seriously hurting today. That rope must have been tighter than I realized.

You guys need to be careful lynching people. You might kill them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It was Mertex and R.D. that did it. 

Those two are brutal.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.
> 
> It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're correct. Though I didn't know that when i started hinting.
> 
> Once wake clarified it the first time, I dropped it's significance, though it did make things more fun.
Click to expand...


Believe it or not, that created doubts for me.    But being round one I still saw no better target.   I'm still in the dark.   You being "it" would have been just soo lucky


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those jobs have nothing to do with who is town or who is mafia.  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], correct me if Im wrong, please.
> 
> It's great you were right about him and stinks i messed up, but if you were right for the wrong reasons where does that get us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct. Though I didn't know that when i started hinting.
> 
> Once wake clarified it the first time, I dropped it's significance, though it did make things more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, that created doubts for me.    But being round one I still saw no better target.   I'm still in the dark.   You being "it" would have been just soo lucky
Click to expand...


If i had been scum, I would have tried playing that around completely different.


----------



## Ropey

I've got a lot figured out from your passing, Avatar.

You taught me more in your e-death than you did in your sadly short e-life.


----------



## Avatar4321

I hoped you learned more than I did. I learned to shut up lol

Still not good at applying the lesson.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.



That makes exactly no difference.


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes exactly no difference.
Click to expand...


Town Teacher=town to me. I'm only using his role because I knew what it was.


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes exactly no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Town Teacher=town to me. I'm only using his role because I knew what it was.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I posted that without reading the follow-up. Please disregard.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> I hoped you learned more than I did. I learned to shut up lol
> 
> Still not good at applying the lesson.



I've learned this game is way more interesting than I realized. I've played it live a few times but didn't appreciate the subtleties. I thought it was just a "guessing game", on par with "Clue" or something.


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> I hoped you learned more than I did. I learned to shut up lol
> 
> Still not good at applying the lesson.





Great humor dude!


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hoped you learned more than I did. I learned to shut up lol
> 
> Still not good at applying the lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned this game is way more interesting than I realized. I've played it live a few times but didn't appreciate the subtleties. I thought it was just a "guessing game", on par with "Clue" or something.
Click to expand...


I've learned that im far better at persuading people to agree with me than I realized. I could be scary if i used that power for evil.


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hoped you learned more than I did. I learned to shut up lol
> 
> Still not good at applying the lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned this game is way more interesting than I realized. I've played it live a few times but didn't appreciate the subtleties. I thought it was just a "guessing game", on par with "Clue" or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I*'ve learned that im far better at persuading people to agree with me than I realized. I could be scary if i used that power for evil.*
Click to expand...


you are dead stupid......


----------



## Wake

*Guys, I know it's tough, but please don't talk about our ongoing game. Talking about completed games is not only okay, but great.

Talking outside the game thread is unfair to the players; same with players talking during the Night.

Future posts discussing ongoing games will be deleted at my discretion. If you notice this happening, please lmk via PM. Thanks.

Not joking about deleting posts, either. Save your passion for the game, guys. You'll get it out of your systems soon enough. *


----------



## strollingbones

its all rosie fault......sorry


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> It was Mertex and R.D. that did it.
> 
> Those two are brutal.



I was going with Rosie's suggestions, she was a good player last time and they took here out, if she's gone when the Mafia does their dirty work then we'll know that she was on the right track....she was gunning for SB first and SB has been squawking the loudest trying to sound innocent.

Also, who was last to cast the vote?  MeBelle and Ropey?

This time I'm going to remain quiet (if I'm still alive)....I'll just follow someone else's lead...mafia is being really good about hiding their true scummy selves.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many clues do you guys need that he was the town teacher? You didn't read his posts. You were biased because of the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes exactly no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Town Teacher=town to me. I'm only using his role because I knew what it was.
Click to expand...



Yes, but some of us know how good he lies, so he could have said he was Mother Teresa come back from the dead and we wouldn't have believed him.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Guys, I know it's tough, but please don't talk about our ongoing game. Talking about completed games is not only okay, but great.
> 
> Talking outside the game thread is unfair to the players; same with players talking during the Night.
> 
> Future posts discussing ongoing games will be deleted at my discretion. If you notice this happening, please lmk via PM. Thanks.
> 
> Not joking about deleting posts, either. Save your passion for the game, guys. *




Okie dokie.....I didn't read your post until too late....


----------



## R.D.

Pffft...what's an insomniac to do


----------



## Wake

Well, Mafia's really complex, and we've only just begun.

We haven't even delved into scenarios.

Or fluctuating roles as the Days progress. Imagine if a VT were, Day 2, given PM instructions to get some other player lynched, or else Scum would gain the ability to jail people?

Furthermore, if you guys want to get really advanced, there's multi-factional groups within Town AND Scum. There could be multiple groups within the collective "good guys," but they're quite alright with killing each other if need be, or if it's better for the greater good. And I could always swoop in and give someone a vial of poison during the Day...


----------



## Wake

Sometimes, when Town, it's better to be Luciferian. Devious, but for a good reason. If it means you as Town would have to manipulate other people you think are Townies in order to achieve the greater good, go for it.


----------



## R.D.

Wake said:


> Well, Mafia's really complex, and we've only just begun.
> 
> We haven't even delved into scenarios.
> 
> Or fluctuating roles as the Days progress. Imagine if a VT were, Day 2, given PM instructions to get some other player lynched, or else Scum would gain the ability to jail people?
> 
> Furthermore, if you guys want to get really advanced, there's multi-factional groups within Town AND Scum. There could be multiple groups within the collective* "good guys," but they're quite alright with killing each other if need be, or if it's better for the greater good.* And I could always swoop in and give someone a vial of poison during the Day...



Bolded....I thought that was already part of the game.


----------



## Wake

In this game, you want people to listen to you.

So, let's got back to the basics.

How do you compel people to listen to you, and follow your lead?

If it takes flattery, or impeccable reasoning, or just plain being a nice angel&#8212;or demon, swell.


----------



## Wake

R.D. said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mafia's really complex, and we've only just begun.
> 
> We haven't even delved into scenarios.
> 
> Or fluctuating roles as the Days progress. Imagine if a VT were, Day 2, given PM instructions to get some other player lynched, or else Scum would gain the ability to jail people?
> 
> Furthermore, if you guys want to get really advanced, there's multi-factional groups within Town AND Scum. There could be multiple groups within the collective* "good guys," but they're quite alright with killing each other if need be, or if it's better for the greater good.* And I could always swoop in and give someone a vial of poison during the Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded....I thought that was already part of the game.
Click to expand...


Ha! 

Normally Townies don't seek to kill those they think are also Town.

However, when it comes to factional Townies who aim to take out Scum(s)... accidents DO happen.


----------



## Wake

Great, now I'm remembering that cool movie I watched... "Riddick."

First one group of bounty hunters came to the planet to catch him, but then another group came. They had choices, to either work together to nab him, or compete to take all the glory. Hm... interesting dynamics....


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> Man I am seriously hurting today. That rope must have been tighter than I realized.
> 
> You guys need to be careful lynching people. You might kill them.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned this game is way more interesting than I realized. I've played it live a few times but didn't appreciate the subtleties. I thought it was just a "guessing game", on par with "Clue" or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I*'ve learned that im far better at persuading people to agree with me than I realized. I could be scary if i used that power for evil.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are dead stupid......
Click to expand...


Not in real life


----------



## Mertex

So, what are we allowed to discuss here?.......


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> So, what are we allowed to discuss here?.......



Not much until the game ends. 

The victims can haunt here, but no one can say anything that might affect the game.

I hope the game will start up again tomorrow.


----------



## R.D.

I'm bored.  Will some of you people get on with it?


----------



## Avatar4321

Oh don't worry. Someone will likely be dead by this evening.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am seriously hurting today. That rope must have been tighter than I realized.
> 
> You guys need to be careful lynching people. You might kill them.
Click to expand...


Thank you. Feeling much better today.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Oh don't worry. Someone will likely be dead by this evening.



Nosey question,  where abouts  in Philly?

I visit the city at least once a month.   I love Philadelphia


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry. Someone will likely be dead by this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosey question,  where abouts  in Philly?
> 
> I visit the city at least once a month.   I love Philadelphia
Click to expand...


I'm actually in the Delco burbs outside philly. It's a good city.


----------



## R.D.

Lots of beautiful areas in PA


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry. Someone will likely be dead by this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosey question,  where abouts  in Philly?
> 
> I visit the city at least once a month.   I love Philadelphia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually in the Delco burbs outside philly. It's a good city.
Click to expand...


Heh.. I'm in Havertown.. though looking at moving to NYC for work.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosey question,  where abouts  in Philly?
> 
> I visit the city at least once a month.   I love Philadelphia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually in the Delco burbs outside philly. It's a good city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh.. I'm in Havertown.. though looking at moving to NYC for work.
Click to expand...


i grew up in Broomall. 

As for work in NYC. No one is perfect


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually in the Delco burbs outside philly. It's a good city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.. I'm in Havertown.. though looking at moving to NYC for work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i grew up in Broomall.
> 
> As for work in NYC. No one is perfect
Click to expand...




I'm in Burlington County.  We're all practically neighbors


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.. I'm in Havertown.. though looking at moving to NYC for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i grew up in Broomall.
> 
> As for work in NYC. No one is perfect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Burlington County.  We're all practically neighbors
Click to expand...


I hope youll not bring out the lynch mob


----------



## Avatar4321

btw kill someone you stinking mafia i want to watch the game proceed lol


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i grew up in Broomall.
> 
> As for work in NYC. No one is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Burlington County.  We're all practically neighbors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope youll not bring out the lynch mob
Click to expand...


Yeah, sorry 'bout that


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

What happens if one of the 'night people' don't send whatever they're supposed to by the deadline? 

Are they removed from the game for non-participation?

If so, is their character replaced with another player or just simply 'killed' off?


----------



## Wake

*If an action weren't to be sent before the deadline, it won't be carried out. A missed opportunity, basically. *


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Is that what is holding the game up right now? You haven't received all the 'actions' yet?


----------



## Wake

*Nada. Night ends when the deadline expires. And you thought you were clever.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Can't say I didn't try. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, I didn't know night ended at deadline regardless. I thought it ended earlier if all actions were in like day does if a decision is reached earlier than deadline. 

So thanks for the clarification Wake. Good to know.


----------



## Wake

*That was the case last game, but it's been corrected in order to preserve game integrity. It's the norm for competitive Mafia, too. Otherwise, players may try to whittle down who's who using certain information...*


----------



## strollingbones

why central time...why?


----------



## Ropey

Why Knot?


----------



## Wake

_*"Oh, I just can't wait to tear into this player."*_


----------



## Wolfsister77

What if a member is now not able to play? See above Wake here.


----------



## Wake

Aw, shit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *That was the case last game, but it's been corrected in order to preserve game integrity. It's the norm for competitive Mafia, too. Otherwise, players may try to whittle down who's who using certain information...*



That's what I was trying to do damnit!!!


----------



## dblack

Again?!? Does this game just naturally attract ne'er-do-wells?


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> What if a member is now not able to play? See above Wake here.



Of all the irresponsible thoughtless &$#* ....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Seriously, I think if you are prone to that, you shouldn't sign up. JMO.


----------



## Wake

Sameech and FA_Q2 have expressed interest in playing; Moonglow and C_K are potential players, too. If there is need we'll find a replacement.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> Again?!? Does this game just naturally attract ne'er-do-wells?



dont know. im not a ne'er do well. Except when im scum lol


----------



## manifold

What kind of shitbird goes and gets himself banned in the middle of a mafia game?


----------



## R.D.




----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> What kind of shitbird goes and gets himself banned in the middle of a mafia game?



The worst kind


----------



## dblack

manifold said:


> What kind of shitbird goes and gets himself banned in the middle of a mafia game?



!!!


----------



## Wake

*Actively searching for a replacement...*


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> *Actively searching for a replacement...*



craigslist > sites


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## manifold

Going forward, any chance we can shorten the deadline for a mafia day from 10 real days to maybe 7?

Please indicate agreement by thanking this post.
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Wake

manifold said:


> Going forward, any chance we can shorten the deadline for a mafia day from 10 real days to maybe 7?
> 
> Please indicate agreement by thanking this post.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]





Wake said:


> _Game Timeline_
> 
> *Day 1 will last 1.5 weeks, or 10.5 days. Subsequent Day phases will last one week.*
> Night phases will last two days.


----------



## manifold




----------



## Avatar4321

Funny. If was banned two days ago, I might have survived lol


----------



## Shaitra

"Here comes the sun.  Here comes the sun, it's all right."  

I thought singing might help bring the next day along.


----------



## Wake

*If, for some god forsaken reason, I am not able to open our game when the deadline expires...

...you may take it out of my lower left hide.* ;D


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

why just that part? 

have any pictures to show us? LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

Please Aye, that's a different forum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

with what he's dealing with right now, he wouldn't have noticed!!!


----------



## Wake

*Sorry, I need to guard my loins. I'm already being hunted by young health care professionals looking for a gentle giant of a husband.* 

*That, and my damned little sister and 13 female cousins keep trying to set me up.* 

*Maybe once I'm done with next year's triathlon I'll share some pics.*


----------



## Grandma

I think this next Day phase will go better. The long holiday weekend interrupted the game somewhat.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> btw kill someone you stinking mafia i want to watch the game proceed lol



I'm still not convinced your not somehow related to Mafia....maybe a distant cousin or something?


----------



## Avatar4321

wow no one died. which means the dead zone is just me. im eager to see how things work out without me pushing conversation.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> wow no one died. which means the dead zone is just me. im eager to see how things work out without me pushing conversation.



For sure we won't have to wade through tons of meaningless verbiage......


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> wow no one died. which means the dead zone is just me. im eager to see how things work out without me pushing conversation.



How'd that work out for you last  time?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow no one died. which means the dead zone is just me. im eager to see how things work out without me pushing conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd that work out for you last  time?
Click to expand...


last time? I killed everyone. Well Shaitra did most of the killing.

This time not so well.


----------



## Avatar4321

You guys are going fast today. You living people are missing all my commentary in the Talking dead zone.


----------



## strollingbones

o they are all pissy.....seems calling them stupid didnt go well....


----------



## strollingbones

what is wrong with  your brakes?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow no one died. which means the dead zone is just me. im eager to see how things work out without me pushing conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd that work out for you last  time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> last time? I killed everyone. Well Shaitra did most of the killing.
> 
> This time not so well.
Click to expand...


   I thought this game


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> what is wrong with  your brakes?



I'd probably be able to tell you better if i was good with cars, but im not. Summing up: one of the pumps broke so brake fluid was leaking into and seeping into the metal around it, which means it all needs to be replaced.


----------



## strollingbones

the rotor?  replaced as opposed to cleaned well....why?  did it seep into the oil supply 

which pump ...if your brake fluid pump broke you would know that immediately....what kinda car?


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> o they are all pissy.....seems calling them stupid didnt go well....



That's okay, your turn will come......


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow no one died. which means the dead zone is just me. im eager to see how things work out without me pushing conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure we won't have to wade through tons of meaningless verbiage......
Click to expand...


You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow no one died. which means the dead zone is just me. im eager to see how things work out without me pushing conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure we won't have to wade through tons of meaningless verbiage......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity
Click to expand...


No one can ever replace you.

forgive me now?


----------



## tn5421

/in for next


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sure we won't have to wade through tons of meaningless verbiage......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can ever replace you.
> 
> forgive me now?
Click to expand...


Nothing to forgive.

However, no one can now claim killing me eliminated chatter in the thread. You guys almost have as many posts without me that to did with me.

Wake is probably busy and hasn't realized you dropped the hammer. He just noticed I was talking to myself in the dead zone. Did you guys [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] yet?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Nothing to forgive.
> 
> However, no one can now claim killing me eliminated chatter in the thread. You guys almost have as many posts without me that to did with me.
> 
> Wake is probably busy and hasn't realized you dropped the hammer. He just noticed I was talking to myself in the dead zone. Did you guys  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] yet?



Yep, I did the [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] thing yesterday. LOL


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to forgive.
> 
> However, no one can now claim killing me eliminated chatter in the thread. You guys almost have as many posts without me that to did with me.
> 
> Wake is probably busy and hasn't realized you dropped the hammer. He just noticed I was talking to myself in the dead zone. Did you guys  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I did the [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] thing yesterday. LOL
Click to expand...



Isn't Scum always the one eager for a lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

We @ him a few times after the hammer fell.

And yep, we've been a chatty bunch.


----------



## R.D.

For the next game, we need a co-moderator 

It's hard waiting to bury the dead


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, a back-up mod who isn't playing the current game is a good idea.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can ever replace you.
> 
> forgive me now?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to forgive.
> 
> However, no one can now claim killing me eliminated chatter in the thread. You guys almost have as many posts without me that to did with me.
> 
> Wake is probably busy and hasn't realized you dropped the hammer. He just noticed I was talking to myself in the dead zone. Did you guys [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] yet?
Click to expand...


And what are you saying to yourself over in the dead zone?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can ever replace you.
> 
> forgive me now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to forgive.
> 
> However, no one can now claim killing me eliminated chatter in the thread. You guys almost have as many posts without me that to did with me.
> 
> Wake is probably busy and hasn't realized you dropped the hammer. He just noticed I was talking to myself in the dead zone. Did you guys [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you saying to yourself over in the dead zone?
Click to expand...


Im cursing the living. jk.


----------



## R.D.

A mean ghost, tsk tsk sk


----------



## Avatar4321

At least now ill have Rosie and maybe a third person to talk to lol


----------



## Shaitra

How many pages have you rambled on?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I really hope I'm the 3rd person! Seriously!

Town will get lots of good info if they re-read most of my posts and the responses to them.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> How many pages have you rambled on?



[ame=http://youtu.be/rfNvKANrGDk]Hank Williams - Ramblin' Man (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> How many pages have you rambled on?



It's only about 1/100th the size of this thread


----------



## Avatar4321

I am excited to see if Rosie was telling the truth or if she is scummy.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> I am excited to see if Rosie was telling the truth or if she is scummy.



I am too.  If she is town I will need to spend a lot of time trying to see where I missed the boat.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I am excited to see if Rosie was telling the truth or if she is scummy.




Everybody is, but it looks like Wake is on his honeymoon....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

No wonder it took him so long! He put little male and female icons next to our names in the vote count.


----------



## Mertex

Damn, I forgot that we don't find out till after "night" - by then Rosie's body is going to be stinking bad.  I hope she asked to be cremated.


----------



## R.D.

Hope he makes night short.  Some of us are suffering withdrawl


----------



## Wake

I'm really sorry guys; been very busy with emergency shifts and non-stop driving.


----------



## R.D.

Yikes...I'm a two time loser.

Congrats again townies who got it right


----------



## strollingbones

bow bitches bow....*sashays in*


----------



## Wake

tn5421 said:


> /in for next



Ah!

I recall you from the main Mafia site! 

Everyone, TN's got a good deal of experience like Sameech, and will be joining our 3rd game.   [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]


----------



## strollingbones

o thats right we cant discuss the ongoing game...sorry....

and i dont like these 'ringers' coming in for future games


----------



## Wake

What's a ringer?


----------



## strollingbones

Any type of contestant in a game who is entered in order to cheat. For example, a professional bowler who plays in an amateur bowling match.


----------



## strollingbones

Urban Dictionary: ringer


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> o thats right we cant discuss the ongoing game...sorry....
> 
> and i dont like these 'ringers' coming in for future games



Yes, but you can gloat.  Your gut earned it


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Yikes...I'm a two time loser.
> 
> Congrats again townies who got it right



kowtow etc...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## strollingbones

well moving forward..damn we cant talk about lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ha!! I love this game.


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> well moving forward..damn we cant talk about lol



Indeed. Gotta respect the magic circle.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ha!! I love this game.



Me too!


----------



## Avatar4321

You are all welcome


----------



## Grandma

One thing that can be said about the ongoing game is that the wallflowers need to post more. 

I'm talking to you, Mani.


----------



## R.D.

Some of us, not so much


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Some of us, not so much



Nah R.D., keep your insights coming.


----------



## Shaitra

Gosh, I couldn't wait for twilight to be over and find out whether we were right or wrong about Rosie.  Now I can't wait for day again to start.  Just never satisfied.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. and the rest of the talkers-please keep it up. I'd much rather have people that talk and play in the game, then people who barely say a word or disappear for days with no notice. Makes it harder to get reads on them.

And Wake, I have no problem with an experienced player coming in. As long as they realize most of us are newbies and play accordingly. Meaning, they explain things when needed and don't get too frustrated with people not playing how they think we should. 

Damn, talk about talking too much. I'm giving Avi a run for his money. LOL


----------



## MeBelle

My apologies for not being around much.

I've been plagued with interwebz issues. 

Hopefully everything is good to go from here!


----------



## tn5421

I'm not a professional though, actually I'm an amateur that hasn't been playing much longer than you guys.  I started in April of this year.


----------



## Grandma

You're ahead of me, then, this is my first game ever.


----------



## strollingbones

why dont you add the dead rosie ...mafia goon to the count there ma.......


----------



## strollingbones

now for what...50 pages or more...i had to plead, beg and all to get the votes...i put up with insults...esp bullshit and the rest...accusation of this and that....


so pardon me bitches while i get my gloat on.....


----------



## strollingbones

o btw ...note mani will not vote for me...for the next several votes...he is a man of his nerd and i am holding him to his threats....


----------



## strollingbones

o and i remember all those so willing to cast me aside....like yesterdays dietary news.....i took notes....who the hell would want to review all that...

rosie played a good game....but i play better.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Bones, there are 2 that's on my radar right now. One has been on it since this started, the other went from being suspicious to full dead-on-screen. That's all I'm saying till the thread opens up.


----------



## strollingbones

stop your cheating aye.....lol....


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> I'm not a professional though, actually I'm an amateur that hasn't been playing much longer than you guys.  I started in April of this year.



Welcome.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If I'm around Day 3, I've got my ideas. If not, I'll send them to you via ESP but I'm not sure if that is considered cheating?


----------



## strollingbones

this is kinda addictive...getting up at 3 am to see who is dead and if they are a mafia...my husband got on to me for being on my cell phone posting....heheheee...i told him i needed to live...he just shakes his head


----------



## strollingbones

Grandma said:


> One thing that can be said about the ongoing game is that the wallflowers need to post more.
> 
> I'm talking to you, Mani.



mani is not much of a chitty chatter type.....


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> bow bitches bow....*sashays in*




Your really spreading your feathers, aren't ya, Boney.....


----------



## strollingbones

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> bow bitches bow....*sashays in*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your really spreading your feathers, aren't ya, Boney.....
Click to expand...


o dont you even try to suck up there mertex

*esping ya*

get use to this image......

you will be seeing a lot of it....


----------



## strollingbones

o but i ruled the world and not just the game of mafia......bring on them ringers they dont scare me.....
but alas i rule the lawn mower and little else....and it wont self propel anymore...


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>





Smarty pants......I may still vote for you just for "shits and giggles".....


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity





Grandma said:


> One thing that can be said about the ongoing game is that the wallflowers need to post more.
> 
> I'm talking to you, Mani.



I'm getting conflicting signals here guys.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> R.D. and the rest of the talkers-please keep it up. I'd much rather have people that talk and play in the game, then people who barely say a word or disappear for days with no notice. Makes it harder to get reads on them.
> 
> And Wake, I have no problem with an experienced player coming in. As long as they realize most of us are newbies and play accordingly. *Meaning, they explain things when needed and don't get too frustrated with people not playing how they think we should. *
> 
> Damn, talk about talking too much. I'm giving Avi a run for his money. LOL




Or don't hurt you wee wittle feelings......?.......


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that can be said about the ongoing game is that the wallflowers need to post more.
> 
> I'm talking to you, Mani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting conflicting signals here guys.
Click to expand...


Kidding aside, this game tests the limits of my attention span.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Bones, there are 2 that's on my radar right now. One has been on it since this started, the other went from being suspicious to full dead-on-screen. That's all I'm saying till the thread opens up.




Yeah, and I am probably one of them....so, go ahead, I want to laugh at you when you kill an innocent person....


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. and the rest of the talkers-please keep it up. I'd much rather have people that talk and play in the game, then people who barely say a word or disappear for days with no notice. Makes it harder to get reads on them.
> 
> And Wake, I have no problem with an experienced player coming in. As long as they realize most of us are newbies and play accordingly. *Meaning, they explain things when needed and don't get too frustrated with people not playing how they think we should. *
> 
> Damn, talk about talking too much. I'm giving Avi a run for his money. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't hurt you wee wittle feelings......?.......
Click to expand...

Mertex, we're too cerebral    Have to learn gut feeling philosophy


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> stop your cheating aye.....lol....




Yeah, Bones, I'm not totally convinced that one of you didn't hack Rosie's computer and found out she was Mafia, and that's why you were so damn sure....let's see if you're that lucky next time.....


----------



## strollingbones

ahh vote for me....with your little minions.....townies arent gonna be so easy this game...its gonna be a win for the townies....


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that can be said about the ongoing game is that the wallflowers need to post more.
> 
> I'm talking to you, Mani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting conflicting signals here guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, this game tests the limits of my attention span.
Click to expand...

I wish the pace was faster.  People who want to play just have to show up.


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> o and i remember all those so willing to cast me aside....like yesterdays dietary news.....i took notes....who the hell would want to review all that...
> 
> rosie played a good game....but i play better.....



When somebody is new to the game and indicates early on in their posts they are thinking about who is doctor, it is usually a signal that they are a town PR.  Likewise when somebody does what Rosie did and signals they are thinking about who is the cop, it is usually a sign that they are scum.  Sometimes it is better to be patient and see if you can flush out an accomplice who is trying to collaterally save the player before you hammer instead of rushing to be proven right as that last scum player is usually hard to find.   Just a tip for future games.


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> this is kinda addictive...getting up at 3 am to see who is dead and if they are a mafia...my husband got on to me for being on my cell phone posting....heheheee...i told him i needed to live...he just shakes his head




I know.....like I checked the game every 15 minutes....my hub and my guest think I'm crazy.


----------



## strollingbones

Mertex said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop your cheating aye.....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Bones, I'm not totally convinced that one of you didn't hack Rosie's computer and found out she was Mafia, and that's why you were so damn sure....let's see if you're that lucky next time.....
Click to expand...



and there you go again ...there mertex....i had to have rat show me how to check that damn @ shit and if you dont believe that go back in time...data mine and bit and you will see that in the thread where i tell people to stop @ me....what bullshit....

thinking i am smart enough to hack anyone's anything.....did i mention that you may really be too stupid for skin?







did i mention my photoshop addiction?


----------



## strollingbones

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o and i remember all those so willing to cast me aside....like yesterdays dietary news.....i took notes....who the hell would want to review all that...
> 
> rosie played a good game....but i play better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody is new to the game and indicates early on in their posts they are thinking about who is doctor, it is usually a signal that they are a town PR.  Likewise when somebody does what Rosie did and signals they are thinking about who is the cop, it is usually a sign that they are scum.  Sometimes it is better to be patient and see if you can flush out an accomplice who is trying to collaterally save the player before you hammer instead of rushing to be proven right as that last scum player is usually hard to find.   Just a tip for future games.
Click to expand...



future games?  such hubris


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> ahh vote for me....with your little minions.....townies arent gonna be so easy this game...its gonna be a win for the townies....



I'm wondering who they're gonna take out during the night?  Probably the mother hen, for strutting so much.....

Your avi rocks....


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop your cheating aye.....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Bones, I'm not totally convinced that one of you didn't hack Rosie's computer and found out she was Mafia, and that's why you were so damn sure....let's see if you're that lucky next time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and there you go again ...there mertex....i had to have rat show me how to check that damn @ shit and if you dont believe that go back in time...data mine and bit and you will see that in the thread where i tell people to stop @ me....what bullshit....
> 
> thinking i am smart enough to hack anyone's anything.....did i mention that you may really be too stupid for skin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did i mention my photoshop addiction?
Click to expand...


What is skin?


----------



## strollingbones

lol....i gotta mow.....ahh damn

mani has the same view of this game as his does sex....he just has a short attention span


----------



## strollingbones

the night thing always confuses me..


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>




*Oh Look.....is that you and Boney?*


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> lol....i gotta mow.....ahh damn
> 
> mani has the same view of this game as his does sex....he just has a short attention span



yeah but it's really thick.


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o and i remember all those so willing to cast me aside....like yesterdays dietary news.....i took notes....who the hell would want to review all that...
> 
> rosie played a good game....but i play better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody is new to the game and indicates early on in their posts they are thinking about who is doctor, it is usually a signal that they are a town PR.  Likewise when somebody does what Rosie did and signals they are thinking about who is the cop, it is usually a sign that they are scum.  Sometimes it is better to be patient and see if you can flush out an accomplice who is trying to collaterally save the player before you hammer instead of rushing to be proven right as that last scum player is usually hard to find.   Just a tip for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> future games?  such hubris
Click to expand...


whether or not you ever play again is up to you or fate, but I assume that others will be and will want to acquire some insights and pass them onto others.  Sorry is I mistook you for one of them, but for the benefit of others who might read, I will continue.

Closed set up games are harder and it is sometimes useful to also use that extra time to try to flush out the parameters of the game.  In those set ups, I am of the opinion that making a lot of twilight noise is also useful to divide scum/confuse them as to whom they should target, especially if your town PR's only have limited abilities.  They are fun and mind blowingly frustrating, but they can also be chaos.

It is also useful to learn how to backhand communicate and trust backhanded communications even if you don't quite understand the why, especially if you ever reach a heavy themed closed set up games with lots of twists.  It is a learning process for me too as I have never played an open set up before; have never played an unthemed game before; and have never played a game where so many people were literalist needing smoking guns.


----------



## strollingbones

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody is new to the game and indicates early on in their posts they are thinking about who is doctor, it is usually a signal that they are a town PR.  Likewise when somebody does what Rosie did and signals they are thinking about who is the cop, it is usually a sign that they are scum.  Sometimes it is better to be patient and see if you can flush out an accomplice who is trying to collaterally save the player before you hammer instead of rushing to be proven right as that last scum player is usually hard to find.   Just a tip for future games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future games?  such hubris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whether or not you ever play again is up to you or fate, but I assume that others will be and will want to acquire some insights and pass them onto others.  Sorry is I mistook you for one of them, but for the benefit of others who might read, I will continue.
> 
> Closed set up games are harder and it is sometimes useful to also use that extra time to try to flush out the parameters of the game.  In those set ups, I am of the opinion that making a lot of twilight noise is also useful to divide scum/confuse them as to whom they should target, especially if your town PR's only have limited abilities.  They are fun and mind blowingly frustrating, but they can also be chaos.
> 
> It is also useful to learn how to backhand communicate and trust backhanded communications even if you don't quite understand the why, especially if you ever reach a heavy themed closed set up games with lots of twists.  It is a learning process for me too as I have never played an open set up before; have never played an unthemed game before; and have never played a game where so many people were literalist needing smoking guns.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah blah.....
Click to expand...


----------



## strollingbones

here is what mani may realize that others dont....i play this game just like i post everywhere else...simple as that...in the first game they got on to me for being gone at night or some shit.....i was honest about what i was doing and that got me voted out.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. and the rest of the talkers-please keep it up. I'd much rather have people that talk and play in the game, then people who barely say a word or disappear for days with no notice. Makes it harder to get reads on them.
> 
> And Wake, I have no problem with an experienced player coming in. As long as they realize most of us are newbies and play accordingly. *Meaning, they explain things when needed and don't get too frustrated with people not playing how they think we should. *
> 
> Damn, talk about talking too much. I'm giving Avi a run for his money. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't hurt you wee wittle feelings......?.......
Click to expand...


At least I haven't been responsible for killing an innocent or trying to save a scum. Hmmmm?


----------



## strollingbones

okay i have waited for it to rain but noooooooooooooooooooo i got to mow.....hmmm we need a list of the current alive players.....at dawn.......i wonder how many of you dread dawn???


----------



## strollingbones

o and i think the non flame rule in the game is okay but its hard when so many make it so easy


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody is new to the game and indicates early on in their posts they are thinking about who is doctor, it is usually a signal that they are a town PR.  Likewise when somebody does what Rosie did and signals they are thinking about who is the cop, it is usually a sign that they are scum.  Sometimes it is better to be patient and see if you can flush out an accomplice who is trying to collaterally save the player before you hammer instead of rushing to be proven right as that last scum player is usually hard to find.   Just a tip for future games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future games?  such hubris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whether or not you ever play again is up to you or fate, but I assume that others will be and will want to acquire some insights and pass them onto others.  Sorry is I mistook you for one of them, but for the benefit of others who might read, I will continue.
> 
> Closed set up games are harder and it is sometimes useful to also use that extra time to try to flush out the parameters of the game.  In those set ups, I am of the opinion that making a lot of twilight noise is also useful to divide scum/confuse them as to whom they should target, especially if your town PR's only have limited abilities.  They are fun and mind blowingly frustrating, but they can also be chaos.
> 
> It is also useful to learn how to backhand communicate and trust backhanded communications even if you don't quite understand the why, especially if you ever reach a heavy themed closed set up games with lots of twists.  It is a learning process for me too as I have never played an open set up before; have never played an unthemed game before; and have never played a game where so many people were literalist needing smoking guns.
Click to expand...


I wish we could talk more here. I have some thoughts/questions but it is too much game related. I am curious about your thought process regarding wanting to hold off on the lynch   and your sudden frustration during twilight but I know we have to be careful what we say.


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> blah blah blah blah.....



Well you certainly are a bitter one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Remember, if I'm silenced, to look at the vote list closely, and to re-read what I put before. The signs are all there.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm glad I'm not the only person who checks the game thread every 15 minutes.  

I've been trying to post my thoughts and suspicions all along so if I do get killed tonight, people can go back and see what I was thinking.  Now, like Mertex, I have a lot of things I would like to question and talk about, but that would get me in trouble.    So I have to hope I make it through the night.


----------



## R.D.

Being one of the dummies, I think I'm safe


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o and i remember all those so willing to cast me aside....like yesterdays dietary news.....i took notes....who the hell would want to review all that...
> 
> rosie played a good game....but i play better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody is new to the game and indicates early on in their posts they are thinking about who is doctor, it is usually a signal that they are a town PR.  Likewise when somebody does what Rosie did and signals they are thinking about who is the cop, it is usually a sign that they are scum.  Sometimes it is better to be patient and see if you can flush out an accomplice who is trying to collaterally save the player before you hammer instead of rushing to be proven right as that last scum player is usually hard to find.   Just a tip for future games.
Click to expand...


The Rosie sign I totally saw and picked up on but the doctor thing went right over my head. Again, can't say much here but that is very interesting.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I wish we could talk more here. I have some thoughts/questions but it is too much game related. I am curious about your thought process regarding wanting to hold off on the lynch   and your sudden frustration during twilight but I know we have to be careful what we say.



sure.

To give you an idea of what I am talking about, my very first mafia game ever was a closed set up theme game based on King Arthur and I was a VT with effing Excalibur in my hands and my only directions were that it would be very bad for town if it fell into scum hands, would be very good for town if it reached the right hands, and I could pass it to anybody I wanted at night in a game.  The game had 3 factions apparent early on Day 1 and I didn't seem to belong to any of them.  It took me 3 game days of thinking only about how do I keep from being lynched and to whom should I pass the sword in the night since nobody but me even knew the thing existed.  Chasing scum was not on my list of priorities at all.   It took us the entire game to realize that two of the three factions were both town and of no consequence to the town v. scum thing, but a lot of town blood got shed just because the town had two factions, each with a person who became a 2-shot vigilante if they got Excalibur, neither of which ended up being the role of King Arthur.


----------



## dblack

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could talk more here. I have some thoughts/questions but it is too much game related. I am curious about your thought process regarding wanting to hold off on the lynch   and your sudden frustration during twilight but I know we have to be careful what we say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure.
> 
> To give you an idea of what I am talking about, my very first mafia game ever was a closed set up theme game based on King Arthur and I was a VT with effing Excalibur in my hands and my only directions were that it would be very bad for town if it fell into scum hands, would be very good for town if it reached the right hands, and I could pass it to anybody I wanted at night in a game.  The game had 3 factions apparent early on Day 1 and I didn't seem to belong to any of them.  It took me 3 game days of thinking only about how do I keep from being lynched and to whom should I pass the sword in the night since nobody but me even knew the thing existed.  Chasing scum was not on my list of priorities at all.   It took us the entire game to realize that two of the three factions were both town and of no consequence to the town v. scum thing, but a lot of town blood got shed just because the town had two factions, each with a person who became a 2-shot vigilante if they got Excalibur, neither of which ended up being the role of King Arthur.
Click to expand...


Wow... that sounds really cool. I believe Wake is planning to add more RP elements as we learn the game.


----------



## strollingbones

add all the bells and whistles one likes..you still cant fix stupid....


----------



## strollingbones

so we are down to 12?


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> add all the bells and whistles one likes..you still cant fix stupid....



No, but it lynches nicely.


----------



## strollingbones

hmmm so far we havent lynched stupid.....avatar and rosie both played a smart game...rosie changed her personality too much for the game and it was a total give a way


----------



## strollingbones

and i still havent figured out why avatar got lynched


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> o and i think the non flame rule in the game is okay but its hard when so many make it so easy



You've stayed away from flaming?


----------



## Wolfsister77

strollingbones said:


> and i still havent figured out why avatar got lynched



I'll never figure that one out. Rosie was a gimme, but Avi-not so much.


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> this is kinda addictive...getting up at 3 am to see who is dead and if they are a mafia...my husband got on to me for being on my cell phone posting....heheheee...i told him i needed to live...he just shakes his head



It is addictive. I'm dead and im still trying to keep up with everything and guess who is who.


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> hmmm so far we havent lynched stupid.....avatar and rosie both played a smart game...rosie changed her personality too much for the game and it was a total give a way



I was just kidding. In retrospect, Avi played quite well - got everyone talking and and infected them with foot-in-mouth disease. Stirred up a lot of good info. I'm still not sure what Rosie was up to. I'm trying to catch up on Day 2, and frankly it just looks like a mess. 

Anyway, I don't think we're really supposed to be talking about the game here, are we?

( [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], I'll delete this if you like. But everyone else has been chiming in, so I saw no reason to sit on the sidelines. )


----------



## Wolfsister77

So let me get this straight. You're too nice-you get lynched. You're too nasty-you get lynched. You talk too much, you get lynched. You don't talk enough, you get lynched.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> So let me get this straight. You're too nice-you get lynched. You're too nasty-you get lynched. You talk too much, you get lynched. You don't talk enough, you get lynched.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



The mutual admiration lucky gut society


----------



## Wolfsister77

dblack said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm so far we havent lynched stupid.....avatar and rosie both played a smart game...rosie changed her personality too much for the game and it was a total give a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just kidding. In retrospect, Avi played quite well - got everyone talking and and infected them with foot-in-mouth disease. Stirred up a lot of good info. I'm still not sure what Rosie was up to. I'm trying to catch up on Day 2, and frankly it just looks like a mess.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think we're really supposed to be talking about the game here, are we?
> 
> ( [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], I'll delete this if you like. But everyone else has been chiming in, so I saw no reason to sit on the sidelines. )
Click to expand...


Rosie seems like a good player but she made some mistakes. That is all I will say.


----------



## Wolfsister77

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You're too nice-you get lynched. You're too nasty-you get lynched. You talk too much, you get lynched. You don't talk enough, you get lynched.
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mutual admiration lucky gut society
Click to expand...


Gotta give some serious props to the gut lady. Lucky for me, I've been agreeing with her. I have no idea how many times I'd be threatening to quit if I didn't.


----------



## Shaitra

strollingbones said:


> and i still havent figured out why avatar got lynched



Personnally, I think Avatar was lynched because he was scum the last game and also very vocal.  I could see he was playing differently but evidently others could not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i still havent figured out why avatar got lynched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personnally, I think Avatar was lynched because he was scum the last game and also very vocal.  I could see he was playing differently but evidently others could not.
Click to expand...


It was a revenge lynch. Beware the lynch mob!!


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> and i still havent figured out why avatar got lynched



bad blood and an aggressive playing style.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> So let me get this straight. You're too nice-you get lynched. You're too nasty-you get lynched. You talk too much, you get lynched. You don't talk enough, you get lynched.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



Yes. You live, you get lynched


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i still havent figured out why avatar got lynched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personnally, I think Avatar was lynched because he was scum the last game and also very vocal.  I could see he was playing differently but evidently others could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a revenge lynch. Beware the lynch mob!!
Click to expand...



Smug so thick you can stir it with a stick


----------



## dblack

Wolfsister77 said:


> So let me get this straight. You're too nice-you get lynched. You're too nasty-you get lynched. You talk too much, you get lynched. You don't talk enough, you get lynched.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



I think that sums it up.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could talk more here. I have some thoughts/questions but it is too much game related. I am curious about your thought process regarding wanting to hold off on the lynch   and your sudden frustration during twilight but I know we have to be careful what we say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure.
> 
> To give you an idea of what I am talking about, my very first mafia game ever was a closed set up theme game based on King Arthur and I was a VT with effing Excalibur in my hands and my only directions were that it would be very bad for town if it fell into scum hands, would be very good for town if it reached the right hands, and I could pass it to anybody I wanted at night in a game.  The game had 3 factions apparent early on Day 1 and I didn't seem to belong to any of them.  It took me 3 game days of thinking only about how do I keep from being lynched and to whom should I pass the sword in the night since nobody but me even knew the thing existed.  Chasing scum was not on my list of priorities at all.   It took us the entire game to realize that two of the three factions were both town and of no consequence to the town v. scum thing, but a lot of town blood got shed just because the town had two factions, each with a person who became a 2-shot vigilante if they got Excalibur, neither of which ended up being the role of King Arthur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow... that sounds really cool. I believe Wake is planning to add more RP elements as we learn the game.
Click to expand...


It was better in concept than in practice.  For instance, since we didn't know what the sword actually gave people as far as power, it hit the right hands really too late to be of much use as it was too risky to start extra killing people.  I was lynched after I revealed its existence because I would not cough up who I had given it to so they said I was lying about it.  There was really a 4th faction in that there were 3 of us who were not aligned by our roles with the two town factions.  I think there were initially 6 or so in each town faction, 3 scum, and 3 independent town.    That was like 3 or 4 years ago so I forget the exact break down.  

That is why I suggested to him that if he does do it, it is better that the roles correspond with the character names.  In our game Arthur was a roleblocker when he should have naturally have been the person to get Excalibur to by the narrative, but I had no idea who he was at the time.  Someone was trying to get me NK'd painting me as the cop so I tossed the sword off randomly and fortunately hit a townie.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. and the rest of the talkers-please keep it up. I'd much rather have people that talk and play in the game, then people who barely say a word or disappear for days with no notice. Makes it harder to get reads on them.
> 
> And Wake, I have no problem with an experienced player coming in. As long as they realize most of us are newbies and play accordingly. *Meaning, they explain things when needed and don't get too frustrated with people not playing how they think we should. *
> 
> Damn, talk about talking too much. I'm giving Avi a run for his money. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't hurt you wee wittle feelings......?.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I haven't been responsible for killing an innocent or trying to save a scum. Hmmmm?
Click to expand...



What can I say....I'm just the town's waitress, gathering information from my customers, and I see the three town gossips whispering in the corner, and so I assumed they were scum.....they don't pay me enough for me to do detective work on the side....


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> o and i think the non flame rule in the game is okay but its hard when so many make it so easy





Waaaaahhhhhh, if you don't quit making fun of me I'm going to ask Wake to remove me from the game........waaaaahhhh......


----------



## Wake

*Guys, let's keep from discussing ongoing games. Even the slightest mention of current game happenings influences the game in various ways. In a way it's sort of like altering time.*

*Instead let's talk about general Mafia theory, ways to play the game better, and all the roles and things that can be added to Mafia. I've played roughly 65 games thus far, and hosted about 45 over the net. There were even times when I'd sign up for ten games at once on the main site and go nuts over it. 

What I'm planning to do is a Closed Setup, in which no one will know what's up. That said, I'd like to go over some of the various basic mechanics and modifiers in Mafia, for your edification.

Let's start with the X-Shot modifier. What this means is that a PR (Power Role) will have its ability, but only be able to use it a set number of times before it runs out of metaphorical bullets. A 2-shot Doctor, for example, could only use its protective ability twice during the game. It could decide to not protect anyone Night 1, but save its protective power for Nights 2 and 3. A 1-Shot Bulletproof player would be immune from one kill attempt at Night. 3-Shot Jailkeeper would be able to jail players only three times during the duration of our game. This puts more effort on the player to use his or her abilities wisely.

Another modifier&#8212;and I'm not certain the exact term for it&#8212;are abilities that become available for the player to use during a certain Day. I'll call it an X-Night Ability. A Townie could have a 1-Shot ability that can only be used during Night 3, etc. Avatar4321, for example, would be allowed to investigate someone during Night 3, in addition to there being a normal Cop in the game. This puts emphasis on that player fighting to survive in order to use his or her ability.

Even/Odd modifiers are also very important. A Town Cop could be modified into only being able to investigate once every Odd-numbered Night, or the Serial KIller being able to kill every Even-numbered Night. If two large, opposing Mafia factions were to come into existence, one way to balance out the sides would be to make it so one faction can kill on Odd Days, and the other on Even Days. 

Also, Backup Roles are also a common experience in Mafia. Let's say we have a Town Nurse, a backup role, that becomes the Town Doctor should the original Doc get shot dead. Likewise, there do exist backup roles of everything, from Cops to Serial Killers. The most powerful backup role, the Universal Backup Townie, assumes the ability of the first Town PR to die at Night.

Flavor Roles are very freaking fun. Let's say in our next game I make a Townie/Mafioso known as the Chicken-Loving Hippie. During the Night it will fling chicken legs at three different players. This won't do anything, mind you, but it'll sure make you wonder who the hell is throwing tasty drumsticks at you. 




*


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Guys, let's keep from discussing ongoing games. Even the slightest mention of current game happenings influences the game in various ways. In a way it's sort of like altering time.*
> 
> *Instead let's talk about general Mafia theory, ways to play the game better, and all the roles and things that can be added to Mafia. I've played roughly 65 games thus far, and hosted about 45 over the net. There were even times when I'd sign up for ten games at once on the main site and go nuts over it.
> 
> What I'm planning to do is a Closed Setup, in which no one will know what's up. That said, I'd like to go over some of the various basic mechanics and modifiers in Mafia, for your edification.
> 
> Let's start with the X-Shot modifier. What this means is that a PR (Power Role) will have its ability, but only be able to use it a set number of times before it runs out of metaphorical bullets. A 2-shot Doctor, for example, could only use its protective ability twice during the game. It could decide to not protect anyone Night 1, but save its protective power for Nights 2 and 3. A 1-Shot Bulletproof player would be immune from one kill attempt at Night. 3-Shot Jailkeeper would be able to jail players only three times during the duration of our game. This puts more effort on the player to use his or her abilities wisely.
> 
> Another modifierand I'm not certain the exact term for itare abilities that become available for the player to use during a certain Day. I'll call it an X-Night Ability. A Townie could have a 1-Shot ability that can only be used during Night 3, etc. Avatar4321, for example, would be allowed to investigate someone during Night 3, in addition to their being a normal Cop in the game. This puts emphasis on that player fighting to survive in order to use his or her ability.
> 
> Even/Odd modifiers are also very important. A Town Cop could be modified into only being able to investigate once every Odd-numbered Night, or the Serial KIller being able to kill every Even-numbered Night. If two large, opposing Mafia factions were to come into existence, one way to balance out the sides would be to make it so one faction can kill on Odd Days, and the other on Even Days.
> 
> Also, Backup Roles are also a common experience in Mafia. Let's say we have a Town Nurse, a backup role, that becomes the Town Doctor should the original Doc get shot dead. Likewise, there do exist backup roles of everything, from Cops to Serial Killers. The most powerful backup role, the Universal Backup Townie, assumes the ability of the first Town PR to die at Night.
> 
> Flavor Roles are very freaking fun. Let's say in our next game I make a Townie/Mafioso known as the Chicken-Loving Hippie. During the Night it will fling chicken legs at three different players. This won't do anything, mind you, but it'll sure make you wonder who the hell is throwing tasty drumsticks at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I presume you will post the rules again when that specific game starts, so I don't have to print these instructions here ^^^^^since you haven't decided exactly which ones you'll be using...?


----------



## Wake

*Ah, well, if we're playing a Closed Setup, ya'll won't know what's in the game until you play it. 

Game 3 will definitely have pertinent rules in the opening posts. The fish in the pond, however? Well... *

*I can say there may be any of those roles mentioned above your post in the next game, Mertex. You might deal with a flamethrower-wielding Serial Killer, various X-Shot players, etc. *


----------



## Wake

R.D. said:


> For the next game, we need a co-moderator
> 
> It's hard waiting to bury the dead



This is good.

It would help keep my game going when work emergencies happen, and it'd get you guys ready for creating and running your own game worlds.

In all actuality, it's far, FAR easier to host and run a game than to play one, and _super_ fun.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *Ah, well, if we're playing a Closed Setup, ya'll won't know what's in the game until you play it.
> 
> Game 3 will definitely have pertinent rules in the opening posts. The fish in the pond, however? Well... *
> 
> *I can say there may be any of those roles mentioned above your post in the next game, Mertex. You might deal with a flamethrower-wielding Serial Killer, various X-Shot players, etc. *



Now I'm excited. Wish we didn't have to wait


----------



## Shaitra

I'd be up for doing a co-mod at some time.  But right now I'm having a lot of fun playing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's where I'm at too Shaitra. I am willing to help Wake co-mod. I don't feel comfortable enough to do my own game and I kind of don't want to give up playing but I'd be willing to help Wake out sometime.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At some point, if it really takes root here, a thread where people can sign up as replacement players or people who would be willing to replace into a current game wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Grandma

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that can be said about the ongoing game is that the wallflowers need to post more.
> 
> I'm talking to you, Mani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting conflicting signals here guys.
Click to expand...


You didn't post much Day 2. You missed all the crazy.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's where I'm at too Shaitra. I am willing to help Wake co-mod. I don't feel comfortable enough to do my own game and I kind of don't want to give up playing but I'd be willing to help Wake out sometime.



Me three.

I'll help any time.


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> so we are down to 12?



Maybe 11...


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> *Guys, let's keep from discussing ongoing games. Even the slightest mention of current game happenings influences the game in various ways. In a way it's sort of like altering time.*
> 
> *What I'm planning to do is a Closed Setup, in which no one will know what's up. That said, I'd like to go over some of the various basic mechanics and modifiers in Mafia, for your edification.
> 
> Let's start with the X-Shot modifier. What this means is that a PR (Power Role) will have its ability, but only be able to use it a set number of times before it runs out of metaphorical bullets. A 2-shot Doctor, for example, could only use its protective ability twice during the game. It could decide to not protect anyone Night 1, but save its protective power for Nights 2 and 3. A 1-Shot Bulletproof player would be immune from one kill attempt at Night. 3-Shot Jailkeeper would be able to jail players only three times during the duration of our game. This puts more effort on the player to use his or her abilities wisely.*



I think this rule might be too much for us noobs to deal with.


----------



## Wake

Naw, Grandma, if anything it's easier. 

A 1-Shot Cop would only be able to investigate once during the game, instead of once per Night.

Instead of using your ability indefinitely every Night, there's a limit.


----------



## Wake

*Not to overwhelm you guys, but here's a slew of advanced roles to tinker with.*

Crazy Roles


----------



## Wolfsister77

Being a flamethrower-wielding serial killer would be a blast.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, let's keep from discussing ongoing games. Even the slightest mention of current game happenings influences the game in various ways. In a way it's sort of like altering time.*
> 
> *What I'm planning to do is a Closed Setup, in which no one will know what's up. That said, I'd like to go over some of the various basic mechanics and modifiers in Mafia, for your edification.
> 
> Let's start with the X-Shot modifier. What this means is that a PR (Power Role) will have its ability, but only be able to use it a set number of times before it runs out of metaphorical bullets. A 2-shot Doctor, for example, could only use its protective ability twice during the game. It could decide to not protect anyone Night 1, but save its protective power for Nights 2 and 3. A 1-Shot Bulletproof player would be immune from one kill attempt at Night. 3-Shot Jailkeeper would be able to jail players only three times during the duration of our game. This puts more effort on the player to use his or her abilities wisely.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this rule might be too much for us noobs to deal with.
Click to expand...


it's not hard to play.  maybe frustrating some for those who want to wield power indiscriminately.  It helps add more PR's to keep VT's interested, and requires some team play.  The coolest and worst modifier is the 1-shot day vig because you have to make that kill in front of _everybody_ in the wide open for the whole world to see, and if you hit town, you got some explaining to do and if you are a 2-shot day vig and miss on the first one, town might lynch you just to keep from you screwing up again.

What is really cool about them IMO is that it gives you so many more options to screw with other players.  You can over or undertstate your power even if you are forced to role claim to keep from being lynched.  There are so many options that you can play to your advantage--maybe you are a 2-shot doc but you can role claim as a 1-shot nurse.  You are still valuable to town, but you also are misleading scum.  You can claim to have been something but already used your powers when you still have them etc etc.  Oh I was a doc but I used it on night 1 to protect (whoever didn't get killed) and night two to protect (whoever didn't get killed).  Nobody can refute it if they are not the real doc and you are fake claiming.


----------



## Grandma

Wow. There's a lot of crazy in that thread. 

We need a game with 50 players, that would be fun!


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, let's keep from discussing ongoing games. Even the slightest mention of current game happenings influences the game in various ways. In a way it's sort of like altering time.*
> 
> *What I'm planning to do is a Closed Setup, in which no one will know what's up. That said, I'd like to go over some of the various basic mechanics and modifiers in Mafia, for your edification.
> 
> Let's start with the X-Shot modifier. What this means is that a PR (Power Role) will have its ability, but only be able to use it a set number of times before it runs out of metaphorical bullets. A 2-shot Doctor, for example, could only use its protective ability twice during the game. It could decide to not protect anyone Night 1, but save its protective power for Nights 2 and 3. A 1-Shot Bulletproof player would be immune from one kill attempt at Night. 3-Shot Jailkeeper would be able to jail players only three times during the duration of our game. This puts more effort on the player to use his or her abilities wisely.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this rule might be too much for us noobs to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not hard to play.  maybe frustrating some for those who want to wield power indiscriminately.  It helps add more PR's to keep VT's interested, and requires some team play.  The coolest and worst modifier is the 1-shot day vig because you have to make that kill in front of _everybody_ in the wide open for the whole world to see, and if you hit town, you got some explaining to do and if you are a 2-shot day vig and miss on the first one, town might lynch you just to keep from you screwing up again.
> 
> What is really cool about them IMO is that it gives you so many more options to screw with other players.  You can over or undertstate your power even if you are forced to role claim to keep from being lynched.  There are so many options that you can play to your advantage--maybe you are a 2-shot doc but you can role claim as a 1-shot nurse.  You are still valuable to town, but you also are misleading scum.  You can claim to have been something but already used your powers when you still have them etc etc.  Oh I was a doc but I used it on night 1 to protect (whoever didn't get killed) and night two to protect (whoever didn't get killed).  Nobody can refute it if they are not the real doc and you are fake claiming.
Click to expand...


So they can "out" themselves... That would be somewhat helpful to the VT.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Wow. There's a lot of crazy in that thread.
> 
> We need a game with 50 players, that would be fun!



Sure because what would be the problem with 8,000 posts per game day to sort through


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> So they can "out" themselves... That would be somewhat helpful to the VT.



Yep and I have done it.  It is also a good way to force scum away from PR's toward lurker townies because you can mislead them about who you are going to protect--Gee I am not sure if I am protecting Grandma or Wake tonight with my one shot.  Body Guard protect me if there is one---and then you can maybe roll the dice and not protect either one and save your protect for another day and have Grandma and wake safe and once they think you have used your protect, you are no longer a target as they will be looking for someone who hasn't used theirs.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and mani seem to be making up for the loss of my verbosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that can be said about the ongoing game is that the wallflowers need to post more.
> 
> I'm talking to you, Mani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting conflicting signals here guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't post much Day 2. You missed all the crazy.
Click to expand...


He did at the beginning when I made my comment


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Wow. There's a lot of crazy in that thread.
> 
> We need a game with 50 players, that would be fun!



We would never get 26 people to agree to a first day kill


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. There's a lot of crazy in that thread.
> 
> We need a game with 50 players, that would be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would _never ever in 1000 years_ get 26 people to agree to a first day kill
Click to expand...


There.  Fixed that for you.


----------



## Wake

If memory serves, the largest game ever had 40 players.

Multiple lynches each Day.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> If memory serves, the largest game ever had 40 players.
> 
> Multiple lynches each Day.



Holy cow!  That would really keep everyone busy!


----------



## Wake

*Alright, I've got some devilish ideas.

Game 3 will be a Closed Setup, and I'd like to give it some sort of theme. Nothing too immersive yet. 

Angels... and Demons? 

Or an aquatic-themed game? Oh, that sounds fun! 

How about ancient China with ninjas and warlords?

To give players an understanding of what might be in our closed setup, I'll start making a list of the roles the MAY show up in our 3rd game.  
*


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> *Alright, I've got some devilish ideas.
> 
> Game 3 will be a Closed Setup, and I'd like to give it some sort of theme. Nothing too immersive yet.
> 
> Angels... and Demons?
> 
> Or an aquatic-themed game? Oh, that sounds fun!
> 
> How about ancient China with ninjas and warlords?
> 
> To give players an understanding of what might be in our closed setup, I'll start making a list of the roles the MAY show up in our 3rd game.
> *




Maybe something most players are more familiar with, like scary movies, or westerns...


----------



## R.D.

Scary movies sounds fun


----------



## Moonglow

Roman Empire with the many cultures and cults.....


----------



## Wake

You guys make our game happen, so you get a voice in this as well.

We can do any kind of movie out there. From Indiana Jones to Jurassic Park. 

When it comes to mildly themed games, images are also added within each Vote Count to promote the theme. 

For example we could use The Cabin in the Woods, and the Townies be the monsters, and the Scum be the teens trying to escape the facility. 

Anyone here ever watched The Thing? Either/all versions would be pretty neat for a theme, too.

Moonglow, that sounds neat too. ;-)


----------



## Moonglow

I've seen every version of _The Thing_....


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> I've seen every version of _The Thing_....



*I loved the 2011 version SO much. 

Scary as hell.

NSFW in spoiler. Seriously.*



Spoiler: NSFW!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I like the scary movie idea. That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen every version of _The Thing_....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I loved the 2011 version SO much.
> 
> Scary as hell.
> 
> NSFW in spoiler. Seriously.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW!!!
Click to expand...


Yes. we have come a long way since we had to fear semi-scary movies with crappy actors in costumes....


----------



## Wake

*Also, here's another Mafia mechanic to work with:

Neighbors and Masons. If I made Moonglow, Shaitra, and Wolfie Neighbors, they'd all be able to talk in their own QT thread Day or Night. However, one or more of those chatty neighbors could be evil. Masons, on the other hand, are Vanilla Townies who know each other are Townies, and they also get their own QT thread to talk in.

The Amnesiac modifier is neat, too. Imagine you're a well-meaning Townie, and you're never told you lost your memory. However... after the 3rd Day you wake up and recall being an evil Mafia Goon? I've never played or used that role before, but it has many possibilities.

Town Hiders, on the other hand, are a bit... different. These guys hide. A Hider would scurry his or her little butt behind someone else, thus becoming immune to being targeted. However, if the town Hider hides behind Scum, that little runt dies instantly. Scum don't play around. 'Specially with runts. If a Hider hides behind someone, and that person gets killed, the Hider dies, too. Same goes if the person the Hider's latched onto gets protected, investigated, jailed, you name it. Usually they can use their ability 1 to 3 times within the game.

Psychiatrists are a countermeasure to the Serial Killer. He or she targets someone they think is a Serial Killer and, if successful, that person gets rehabilitated. The SK becomes a Vanilla Townie. This role is always pro-Town, yet rare.

I'll get started on the list soon, guys. 
*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, the neighbors and masons ideas for sure sound like fun. Psychiatrist with a serial killer might be cool too. 

I imagine it is tough balancing it out so either town or scum do not get too much of an advantage.


----------



## Wake

It's super tough, and I still don't have a good grasp on balancing games. That's because it's mostly based on opinion, and that differs wildly; the main site has a small group of people who decide what's balanced and what isn't, but those are debates for another day.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wow. There's a lot of crazy in that thread.
> 
> We need *a game with 50 players*, that would be fun!




Damn, imagine if they are as chatty as Avatar how long it would take to review the posts over and over....it might have to become my full time job....


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alright, I've got some devilish ideas.
> 
> Game 3 will be a Closed Setup, and I'd like to give it some sort of theme. Nothing too immersive yet.
> 
> Angels... and Demons?
> 
> Or an aquatic-themed game? Oh, that sounds fun!
> 
> How about ancient China with ninjas and warlords?
> 
> To give players an understanding of what might be in our closed setup, I'll start making a list of the roles the MAY show up in our 3rd game.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe something most players are more familiar with, like scary movies, or westerns...
Click to expand...




Or vampires........


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alright, I've got some devilish ideas.
> 
> Game 3 will be a Closed Setup, and I'd like to give it some sort of theme. Nothing too immersive yet.
> 
> Angels... and Demons?
> 
> Or an aquatic-themed game? Oh, that sounds fun!
> 
> How about ancient China with ninjas and warlords?
> 
> To give players an understanding of what might be in our closed setup, I'll start making a list of the roles the MAY show up in our 3rd game.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe something most players are more familiar with, like scary movies, or westerns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or vampires........
Click to expand...


Are we talking real vampires or the metrosexual ones that sparkle?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Are we talking real vampires or the metrosexual ones that sparkle?



Both!

And werewolves and zombies and mummies and mad scientists and people that got around too much radiation and mutated...


----------



## Grandma

Oh - ghosts, gotta have ghosts. And witches. And priests that do exorcisms...


----------



## strollingbones

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe something most players are more familiar with, like scary movies, or westerns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or vampires........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking real vampires or the metrosexual ones that sparkle?
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> Oh - ghosts, gotta have ghosts. *And witches*. And priests that do exorcisms...




you do realize i can see this.....eh?


----------



## R.D.

strollingbones said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or vampires........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking real vampires or the metrosexual ones that sparkle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - ghosts, gotta have ghosts. *And witches*. And priests that do exorcisms...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize i can see this.....eh?
Click to expand...

It said *W*itches


----------



## Avatar4321

i hate having to wait till 6 to see what happened over the night


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> i hate having to wait till 6 to see what happened over the night



Me too.
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], can't night end when all parties pm you?


----------



## Avatar4321

Not sure why there was a smiley face on the last post. I dont remember putting one on. weird


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate having to wait till 6 to see what happened over the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], can't night end when all parties pm you?
Click to expand...


I think last turn he said we're supposed to wait.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate having to wait till 6 to see what happened over the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], can't night end when all parties pm you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think last turn he said we're supposed to wait.
Click to expand...


he did. but waiting sucks


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate having to wait till 6 to see what happened over the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], can't night end when all parties pm you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think last turn he said we're supposed to wait.
Click to expand...


But why?  He is the man in charge


----------



## Wake

Sorry guys, but it's standard protocol. Otherwise it could be used to whittle down who's who.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> Sorry guys, but it's standard protocol. Otherwise it could be used to whittle down who's who.



I agree.  I went hard getting a townie lynched one time because they just happened to have been on the game thread the second it reopened early and none of the other players but them and me were logged onto the site.


----------



## R.D.

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but it's standard protocol. Otherwise it could be used to whittle down who's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I went hard getting a townie lynched one time because they just happened to have been on the game thread the second it reopened early and none of the other players but them and me were logged onto the site.
Click to expand...


Oh, ok.   I get it


----------



## strollingbones

not 6 central time?


----------



## Wake

Negative. 5pm central time. 

It'll come by soon, guys. 3.5 hours left. 

Does anyone have any leads on who's dying?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Negative. 5pm central time.
> 
> It'll come by soon, guys. 3.5 hours left.
> 
> Does anyone have any leads on who's dying?



I'm dying! Dying to know!


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking real vampires or the metrosexual ones that sparkle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - ghosts, gotta have ghosts. *And witches*. And priests that do exorcisms...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize i can see this.....eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It said *W*itches
Click to expand...



Ahhhh....I see what you did, there ^^^.


----------



## Mertex

Everybody wants to find out if they are still alive......  Nobody likes the feeling of being Zombie...

I'm not feeling any pain, but then, if I died, I went to heaven and there's no pain in heaven....


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> Negative. 5pm central time.
> 
> It'll come by soon, guys. 3.5 hours left.
> 
> Does anyone have any leads on who's dying?



If it is I, I want a good sturdy coffin made by hand from wood from an old growth oak tree.  If you give me one of those cheap Costco sheet metal coffins, I will haunt you.


----------



## Shaitra

I have guesses who might have died.  Mostly I just want to get back to hunting scum!


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Everybody wants to find out if they are still alive......  Nobody likes the feeling of being Zombie...
> 
> I'm not feeling any pain, but then, if I died, I went to heaven and there's no pain in heaven....



Do people who lynch townies go to heaven? Lol. Would explain alot for me


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wants to find out if they are still alive......  Nobody likes the feeling of being Zombie...
> 
> I'm not feeling any pain, but then, if I died, I went to heaven and there's no pain in heaven....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do people who lynch townies go to heaven? Lol. Would explain alot for me
Click to expand...





I see what you're doing ^^^ there......


----------



## Avatar4321

So I'm still the only dead townie. I'll have to talk to myself more in the dead zone. Lol


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or vampires........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking real vampires or the metrosexual ones that sparkle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - ghosts, gotta have ghosts. *And witches*. And priests that do exorcisms...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize i can see this.....eh?
Click to expand...


You have esp, you can see everything...

I'm a witch too.


Ooooh, we have to have the screwy townsfolk that are abnormally superstitious or religious, and those crabby/nutty types that try to warn the victims:"Beware the Ides of March!" "I said I'd take to this far, and this is as far as I'm going. You just follow this road and you'll see the Count's castle in about half an hour." "I'm not giving anyone any directions to Crystal Lake! Don't you kids know what happened there?!"


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> So I'm still the only dead townie. I'll have to talk to myself more in the dead zone. Lol



You can't talk to Rosie? She's in Purgatory too, isn't she?


----------



## Avatar4321

If she is she isn't saying squat


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rosie seems like she's not happy for real. I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Rosie seems like she's not happy for real. I hope that isn't the case.



I hope so too.

Come back, Rosie!!


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Rosie seems like she's not happy for real. I hope that isn't the case.



Hmmmm, I wonder why.


----------



## Wake

Rosie's a good person, and she put a lot of effort into this game. We value you Rosie, and you're always welcome here. Please have a good day today!  [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]


----------



## manifold

Wake said:


> You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. *In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1*.



Well gee, thanks for the heads up on that one a game late.

If R.D. had claimed his role in game one, the outcome might have been different.

But I'm not bitter or anything.


----------



## Wake

Apologies. Could have sworn I mentioned it.

If not, then yeah, it's usually the thing to start singing when at L1.

This is one way to get the mob off your back. If you say you're VT you'll likely get lynched anyways.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. *In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well gee, thanks for the heads up on that one a game late.
> 
> If R.D. had claimed his role in game one, the outcome might have been different.
> 
> But I'm not bitter or anything.
Click to expand...


I did, seconds after the hammer vote...not that I'm bitter 

That stupid day we had tons of 504 gateway problems and I couldn't  post fast enough, plus we didn't think to discuss hammer votes


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may reveal not only your themed roles, but your game roles, too. *In fact, it's general play to claim your role when at L1*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well gee, thanks for the heads up on that one a game late.
> 
> If R.D. had claimed his role in game one, the outcome might have been different.
> 
> But I'm not bitter or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, seconds after the hammer vote...not that I'm bitter
> 
> That stupid day we had tons of 504 gateway problems and I couldn't  post fast enough, plus we didn't think to discuss hammer votes
Click to expand...


I didn't want to discuss hammer votes


----------



## R.D.

Meow

Had to get that off my chest


----------



## Wake

Thinking thing over a bit, in the distant future I'd like to add specific events within the game. 

At the start of, say, Day 2, give Moonglow a PM instructing him to try and lynch X player, or else two people at random will be roleblocked the following Night, etc. I wonder how a player would react under the shifting pressure?

One other thing about Mafia are the Bastard games. These are twisted, convoluted games in which the host can indeed lie to all players. They're meant to be extremely entertaining, and somewhat of a firestorm for players. Imagine you're the Cop and everyone you investigate is guilty, but the truth is the host made it so all your results are opposites. Or if 3 players get PM'd by the host and each is told one of the other two are Scum? I've never run a bastard game, but they're diabolical to say the least.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Thinking thing over a bit, in the distant future I'd like to add specific events within the game.
> 
> At the start of, say, Day 2, give Moonglow a PM instructing him to try and lynch X player, or else two people at random will be roleblocked the following Night, etc. I wonder how a player would react under the shifting pressure?
> 
> One other thing about Mafia are the Bastard games. These are twisted, convoluted games in which the host can indeed lie to all players. They're meant to be extremely entertaining, and somewhat of a firestorm for players. Imagine you're the Cop and everyone you investigate is guilty, but the truth is the host made it so all your results are opposites. Or if 3 players get PM'd by the host and each is told one of the other two are Scum? I've never run a bastard game, but they're diabolical to say the least.




Damn Wake, you really want us going after each other with Torches and Pitchforks with that type of twist....I'm having a hard enough time trying to keep up with who said what and this is supposed to be the "simplest" of Mafia games?


----------



## Wake

I don't play Bastard Games for that reason. One time was told I was a Doctor, so I went about blending in and protecting people. Turns out the host never told me I was also a Serial Killer planting timed bombs on people, which would all explode when all the Mafia members died.

So me and and the other two players were celebrating in Twilight when the last evil f***** died. Then "BOOM!," "BOOM!," the other two erupted in a red mess. "Congrats, Wake," you were really the Serial Killer."

Hm. We should try that sometime. *Scritches on notepad*


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> I don't play Bastard Games for that reason. One time was told I was a Doctor, so I went about blending in and protecting people. Turns out the host never told me I was also a Serial Killer planting timed bombs on people, which would all explode when all the Mafia members died.
> 
> So me and and the other two players were celebrating in Twilight when the last evil f***** died. Then "BOOM!," "BOOM!," the other two erupted in a red mess. "Congrats, Wake," you were really the Serial Killer."
> 
> Hm. We should try that sometime. *Scritches on notepad*



  That would be crazy!


----------



## RosieS

Hey all.

I am recuperating. I shoulda oughta have quit sooner. Put myself in rheumatoid flare.

But the good part is I get to have a glass of elderberry wine every nite to help me sleep and my regular doctor today strongly hinted that my rheumatologist is a d**khead and I really must divorce him.

Thusly, per usual, out of not so good comes much better.

So I will be lurking.

And keeping Avatar on his toes in the Dead Zone.

Hope to see you there!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I am recuperating. I shoulda oughta have quit sooner. Put myself in rheumatoid flare.
> 
> But the good part is I get to have a glass of elderberry wine every nite to help me sleep and my regular doctor today strongly hinted that my rheumatologist is a d**khead and I really must divorce him.
> 
> Thusly, per usual, out of not so good comes much better.
> 
> So I will be lurking.
> 
> And keeping Avatar on his toes in the Dead Zone.
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Regards from Rosie




Good to see you're back Rosie...hope you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - 

Again I have been accused of cheating.

In post 1846 Sameech says "... I did not know this game was tainted with cheating when I agreed to join it, and since your name was right in the middle of it, your opinion is laughable. Wake may have been lenient when he only said that he would modkill people if it happened "AGAIN" which means it happened the first time. I have no desire to help cheaters win whether they got a free pass the first time they did it or not. PERIOD."

I must have clarification. Is there cheating going on in this game?

I know I'm not cheating, but I'd like to know if others are.




And from this point on I'm STRONGLY requesting a modkill for anyone that randomly throws out such an accusation.


----------



## dblack

Well, it was fun while it lasted ....


----------



## Wake

OK, I am very sorry this is happening. I'll amend the rules.

*Accusations of cheating. Amending that rule for all future games.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> OK, I am very sorry this is happening. I'll amend the rules.





What is happening?


----------



## Avatar4321

Reading through everything I am not seeing how there is any basis for the accusations. there doesn't seem to be a need make accusations like cheating.


----------



## Wolfsister77

All this cheating crap is pointless.


----------



## Avatar4321

I agree. Play the game or don't.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> OK, I am very sorry this is happening. I'll amend the rules.
> 
> *Accusations of cheating. Amending that rule for all future games.



You probably should amend the rule about moderators interjecting themselves into games as well


----------



## Grandma

Sameech, you're sort of new here. In the Community forum we tend to be more polite than in the other forums. The politeness is strictly enforced.

I've seen a few members permabanned for getting carried away in the Lounge. I'd hate to lose you.

It's just a game, after all.


----------



## strollingbones

RosieS said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I am recuperating. I shoulda oughta have quit sooner. Put myself in rheumatoid flare.
> 
> But the good part is I get to have a glass of elderberry wine every nite to help me sleep and my regular doctor today strongly hinted that my rheumatologist is a d**khead and I really must divorce him.
> 
> Thusly, per usual, out of not so good comes much better.
> 
> So I will be lurking.
> 
> And keeping Avatar on his toes in the Dead Zone.
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Regards from Rosie




o rosie .....i am so glad to hear that your arent mad with us....of course given the choice of ra and being mad at us...perhaps the latter is the best....

i hope you feel much better by the time we lynch again


----------



## Grandma

Y'know what, Sam? Your posts parallel Rosie's meltdown. Turns out Rosie wasn't feeling well. Are you okay? The game isn't worth risking your health. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## RosieS

Wake said:


> OK, I am very sorry this is happening. I'll amend the rules.
> 
> *Accusations of cheating. Amending that rule for all future games.



That is not ok if there have been mentions of  a head start that other players did not get to have. Even if in jest, or as a red herring.

If someone claims they did get to rule break, you are out of line banning another for referring to it.

Ban those who claim , even in jest, that they got to cheat. Then ban those later that refer to it.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## strollingbones

i thought the mafia got together before the game and everyone knew that?  am i wrong?


----------



## RosieS

strollingbones said:


> i thought the mafia got together before the game and everyone knew that?  am i wrong?



No...but alluding to non-Scum getting to do that is where the cheating allegation began.

Can't blame later posters for taking it seriously.

"Red herrings" that refer to being allowed to cheat  directly affect the integrity of the game.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Wait a minute - I never said I was cheating, never hinted at it, in fact I got pretty angry when you, Rosie, said I was cheating.


----------



## strollingbones

i think she is talking about my post there grandma.....the one where i implied...we had gotten together...a red herring about being mafia since the mafia is allowed to get together....

rosie i do not see the game being anything but red herrings?


----------



## RosieS

strollingbones said:


> i think she is talking about my post there grandma.....the one where i implied...we had gotten together...a red herring about being mafia since the mafia is allowed to get together....
> 
> rosie i do not see the game being anything but red herrings?



I was Scum this time. I was at the official head start meeting.

Your claiming to be at one had to be an illicit one.

Then there being a voting bloc of three or four pointed toward confirmation  of pooling info.

The allegation of cheating was not made up.of whole cloth. It had substance.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

You do know SB is the town druggie with mad skills, right? 

She blurts out the darndest things, hiding behind a mask of hazy crazy.  You have to wade through her posts to find what she really means.   It's her style, and so far it's spot on...both games.


----------



## strollingbones

o my....i have to go rub grease on my feet of clay


----------



## strollingbones

R.D. said:


> You do know SB is the town druggie with mad skills, right?
> 
> She blurts out the darndest things, hiding behind a mask of hazy crazy.  You have to wade through her posts to find what she really means.   It's her style, and so far it's spot on...both games.



hmmm i am gonna have to ponder that one.....


----------



## strollingbones

o an aside:  bob's kale chips...suck....i dont care what the bags says...you may as well go just pull up grass and eat it....i am sure it would be better....


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> o an aside:  bob's kale chips...suck....i dont care what the bags says...you may as well go just pull up grass and eat it....i am sure it would be better....



Agreed. Kale can be quite good. But those chips blow.


----------



## dblack

Is it too late to consider replacing Ropey _again_? Has [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] officially quit?


----------



## strollingbones

rosie 

i just dont get the cheating from the red herring i flew up.....again its a game of red herrings

it was simply a rock thrown into a pond to see the ripples and it turned into waves

i am assuming (which may be wrong) that since wake knew there was no meeting and did not call me on it....that it was legal...we need to get a ruling from wake on this
 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think sam has quit.....i think he is close to being lynched....

wait for wake


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> rosie
> 
> i just dont get the cheating from the red herring i flew up.....again its a game of red herrings
> 
> it was simply a rock thrown into a pond to see the ripples and it turned into waves
> 
> i am assuming (which may be wrong) that since wake knew there was no meeting and did not call me on it....that it was legal...we need to get a ruling from wake on this
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]



I think we should be prepared for whatever histrionics people see fit to inject into the game, short of r/l threats and general board violations. If you have a serious concern about cheating, PM Wake and keep it to yourself. I certainly don't take accusations made in the thread seriously. I've been assuming, since the beginning, that any accusations or "inflammation" was deliberate play acting, and that anything said in the game thread was "in character" - i.e. not a serious reflection of personal values. We are, after all, "lynching" and "killing" each other with abandon.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont call 50 pages a lynching abandonment ...really?


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosie
> 
> i just dont get the cheating from the red herring i flew up.....again its a game of red herrings
> 
> it was simply a rock thrown into a pond to see the ripples and it turned into waves
> 
> i am assuming (which may be wrong) that since wake knew there was no meeting and did not call me on it....that it was legal...we need to get a ruling from wake on this
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should be prepared for whatever histrionics people see fit to inject into the game, short of r/l threats and general board violations. If you have a serious concern about cheating, PM Wake and keep it to yourself. I certainly don't take accusations made in the thread seriously. I've been assuming, since the beginning, that any accusations or "inflammation" was deliberate play acting, and that anything said in the game thread was "in character" - i.e. not a serious reflection of personal values. We are, after all, "lynching" and "killing" each other with abandon.
Click to expand...


So did I, I thought it was just part of the psyche out.   But reading this thread it amazes me that Rosie was sincere.     But in the game, seeing how it was definitely looked down on as bad sportsmanship I thought it should stop.  

Sameech, he had to be hamming it up.   I just don't understand all the hostility...it's a game.  I'm having a blast


----------



## Shaitra

I agree RD, I'm having a blast too.  It's so fun trying to figure everything.


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> Is it too late to consider replacing Ropey _again_? Has [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] officially quit?



Sameech, did you?


----------



## Avatar4321

Not sure it matters if sameech gets replaced if someone hammers him today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rosie-your cheating allegations pissed me off. Wake's getting involved that Sameech is referring to is a legitimate gripe, that post pissed me off too.

Sameech is hammered, I doubt he's scum, but I hammered him.

I am disgusted. That is all.


----------



## R.D.

Why did you then?  There were still other players who could have voted

I'm not attacking you, just wondering


----------



## Wolfsister77

It was inevitable. Shaitra was about to do it anyway. He wasn't defending or explaining himself any further and enough of his posts are suspicious that I feel comfortable with it. I would of liked more time to figure him out but at this point, I'm ready to move on.


----------



## RosieS

Yeah, we do need Wake to talk about both sides of this.

If there is a suggestion that a person or a group has been out of bounds -"we got a head start"- that DOES legitimately need to be investigated.

Doesn't make any difference how mad or offended others get. If you tag team constantly, it is ignorant NOT to expect some blowback.

And bringing up an allegation of an admission of cheating-  even if meant as a red herring - is legit.

Hard to miss that it is written in black and white when you look for it.

And just like with Scum, there is "guilt by association"

Deal with it.

Sameech is  not out of line when pointing out repetitious behavior.

Nor is he out of line in referring to the allegation I made.

Neither he nor I poisoned the well.

And those waters are still swirling, Wake.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Yes sameech was.  The allegation was dealt with and put to bed. And I fail to see any repetitive  behavior to allow him to bring it up again.   I mean, really, some  silly people even suspected me 

He just had a meltdown if you ask me.


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> Yeah, we do need Wake to talk about both sides of this.
> 
> If there is a suggestion that a person or a group has been out of bounds -"we got a head start"- that DOES legitimately need to be investigated.
> 
> Doesn't make any difference how mad or offended others get. If you tag team constantly, it is ignorant NOT to expect some blowback.
> 
> And bringing up an allegation of an admission of cheating-  even if meant as a red herring - is legit.
> 
> Hard to miss that it is written in black and white when you look for it.
> 
> And just like with Scum, there is "guilt by association"
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Sameech is  not out of line when pointing out repetitious behavior.
> 
> Nor is he out of line in referring to the allegation I made.
> 
> Neither he nor I poisoned the well.
> 
> And those waters are still swirling, Wake.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Wake acknowledge it when he referenced what he would do if it happened "again" and then admitted he handled these things discreetly in the game thread which is crap moderation in both regards, especially in not being forthright with players during an on-going game.  Beyond that it does not matter because I won't play a game here again under Wake, who by the way, encouraged me by PM to explain things to these idiots who then tried to use my guidance as "proof" I was misleading them.


----------



## Moonglow

Tsk, tsk children....


----------



## Wake

*I'm not aware of much of the things said, because I focus on tallying votes and responding to mentions. As with Rosie, when allegations of cheating offsite are made I ask for some sort of evidence, anything, that serves as a basis. The same goes with dealing with socks, I would imagine. Rosie made mention that there was cheating going on but did not disclose any sort of evidence that could be considered. I have PM'd Sameech asking him too for something of substance, but his account is not accepting PMs. I cannot modkill a player for offsite cheating if it's a supposition. There has to be something tangible that can be used objectively. 

Sameech was asked to help explain gameplay with the newer players, because it would be a good thing, and at the main site it's exactly that same way with "SEs" and "ICs." 

I can't punish a player because of "I think so," or "I know it." That's how you lynch players, but not how USMB members get treated by the host. If you suspect someone is cheating, please PM me. Something tangible, like a link to somewhere that has players actively cheating offsite, is something that would be used. Suspicion alone is not enough. As for players talking about our ongoing game in USMB thread, I'm stamping that out by the end of Sunday.*


----------



## Wake

*If you're dead, or not playing in this game, do not post here. All further posts like this will be deleted in this thread. If you have an issue, take it to PMs.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Screw you Rosie, I am not going to be accused of cheating with no proof. Stop saying I cheated. I will not deal with your lies.

Sameech only fed off of you and ruined the freaking game.

He does have a legitimate beef with that one post of Wake's.

This is freaking ridiculous. I really like this game but these cheating allegations are crap.

And now, others' are talking about the game in other places here?

What a crock.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we do need Wake to talk about both sides of this.
> 
> If there is a suggestion that a person or a group has been out of bounds -"we got a head start"- that DOES legitimately need to be investigated.
> 
> Doesn't make any difference how mad or offended others get. If you tag team constantly, it is ignorant NOT to expect some blowback.
> 
> And bringing up an allegation of an admission of cheating-  even if meant as a red herring - is legit.
> 
> Hard to miss that it is written in black and white when you look for it.
> 
> And just like with Scum, there is "guilt by association"
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Sameech is  not out of line when pointing out repetitious behavior.
> 
> Nor is he out of line in referring to the allegation I made.
> 
> Neither he nor I poisoned the well.
> 
> And those waters are still swirling, Wake.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake acknowledge it when he referenced what he would do if it happened "again" and then admitted he handled these things discreetly in the game thread which is crap moderation in both regards, especially in not being forthright with players during an on-going game.  Beyond that it does not matter because I won't play a game here again under Wake, who by the way, encouraged me by PM to explain things to these idiots who then tried to use my guidance as "proof" I was misleading them.
Click to expand...


I was willing to listen and learn by you. I was truly interested in what you had to say. But you insulted everyone in the game repeatedly and now you are insulting Wake. 

We are all new at this here at USMB. Mistakes will be made. Instead of everyone throwing everyone else under the bus and being nasty and immature, we should of figured out a way to handle this better.

It totally sucks.


----------



## Wake

*Additionally, it is common gameplay in Mafia to give the Scum time to chat a bit before the game begins. This does indeed give them a head start. That is usually how the game goes; if I have not made that clear enough, then I take responsibility for that.*


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know SB is the town druggie with mad skills, right?
> 
> She blurts out the darndest things, hiding behind a mask of hazy crazy.  You have to wade through her posts to find what she really means.   It's her style, and so far it's spot on...both games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm i am gonna have to ponder that one.....
Click to expand...



It's a compliment, Bones, run with it.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

They haven't ruined the game for me. When you step back and look at the allegations, they came up only after the two making accusations were feeling heat from being cornered. Some people can handle pressure, some can't.


----------



## Mertex

dblack said:


> Is it too late to consider replacing Ropey _again_? Has [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] officially quit?



Prolly don't need a replacement, I think he's fixing to get lynched, there is enough votes now.

I don't understand the meltdowns, it's not like the lynchings are real.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech is hammered, he's done


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Additionally, it is common gameplay in Mafia to give the Scum time to chat a bit before the game begins. This does indeed give them a head start. That is usually how the game goes; if I have not made that clear enough, then I take responsibility for that.*



I saw that in the first game when I went back and read part of that game. I clicked on the links given for their chat area.


----------



## Wake

*
Just deleted some posts for discussing ongoing games outside of the game thread.

Once Game #2 resolves, all deleted posts will be restored.

Future posts discussing ongoing games will be deleted as well.

Discussing all completed games, like Game #1, is completely fine and encouraged.*


----------



## Moonglow

Being that it is a game of suspecting without actual evidence, I figured that eventually it would spiral out of control to the point that paranoia, hearsay and conjecture would be established as fact...


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *
> Just deleted some posts for discussing ongoing games outside of the game thread.
> 
> Once Game #2 resolves, all deleted posts will be restored.
> 
> Future posts discussing ongoing games will be deleted as well.
> 
> Discussing all completed games, like Game #1, is completely fine and encouraged.*






Thanks for explaining that you were deleting posts.  I thought the Forum was going postal, I was trying to respond to a post and it would send me somewhere else, then I couldn't find my place.....argh...........now I see what you did.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nice selective deleting Wake. Leave Rosie's in about cheating of which she directly accused me of with no proof and take mine out defending myself that had nothing to do with the game.

Go ahead and delete this one now.


----------



## Wake

*Alright, I missed a few. Going back. Apologies.

If we have to scrap this Mafia Discussion thread and start a new one, we'll do that. I'm not used to deleting lots of posts.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

As long as you restore this thread, that's fine. I think there is some good info. here and some interesting commentary that would serve as excellent FZ material. I hear they are getting bored down there.


----------



## strollingbones

i think people like myself just get into it and then post here and cant stop thinking or talking about it.....


----------



## sameech

You have scum out numbered almost 4 to one in the set up.  Town additionally has more PR's than scum; wake sending private messages to town members; wake jumping into games to protect not just town, but his special townies who make him feel good because they are blowing sunshine up his ass, fucking up player's gambits; wake ignoring that town members are editing posts which is universally agreed in mafia to be cheating to the point that most sites will modkill you on the spot for doing it; wake injecting false information into games.  Scum never stood a chance in the game because the moderator is playing the game instead of moderating.


----------



## Wake

*Sameech, if you want to make accusations, you can do so via PM. If you want to play the game, play. If you don't, and want to disrupt our game, then I'll be left with no choice but to contact USMB staff. Out of the many ways you could of communicated your thoughts, you chose one of the worst. I'm asking you to calm down and communicate the right way.*


----------



## strollingbones

o damn we killed a townie....i just dont get it....isnt the idea of being a townie to try hard to live?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Great job Wake!!


----------



## strollingbones

yea kick ass death scene....

*folds skin up*  looks at old swiney muscles.....give this to mertex next time you see her....i hate we killed a townie....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Unfortunately, he gave us little choice.


----------



## strollingbones

but still....we have killed off two townies ...we suck


----------



## Wolfsister77

I blame sameech for this last one.


----------



## Wake

*Guys, I know it's extremely tough, but please don't discuss our ongoing game. Go to bed, and pray you're protected while you sleep. 

I'm going to delete these posts temporarily, but they'll all pop up in chronological order once our game ends. 

I know it's tough. Been there, done that. Not trying to be mean, seriously. Without you we wouldn't have a game to enjoy.

The game is like an emotional dynamo. That's just part of the immense complexity of it.*


----------



## strollingbones

blaming the victim....how how scummy of you....


----------



## strollingbones

*going to bed*


----------



## Mertex

strollingbones said:


> *going to bed*




Damn Bones, it's only 1:57 p.m.   you truly must be a chicken...going to bed so early.


----------



## strollingbones

actually finishing a fence...or rather making sure hubby does it..then the belmont then dinner out with son and his g/f


----------



## Wolfsister77

You don't have to restore my bitchy ones Wake.


----------



## Wake

*In Mafia, it's not uncommon to melt down.

At least 3 times have I been on the warpath.

The first time I was a Doctor in a simple, 13-player game. My gut told me someone was Scum, but no one believed me. So, the guy I suspected was scum manipulated the Town, and got me angry. He then used my anger against me, feeding it, and using it to sway the Town to lynch me. At L-1 I was so very angry that I screamed at them that I was the Town Doctor, that they didn't deserve a Doctor, voted for myself and with a scream jumped off the gallows with the noose around me neck. It was epic. 

Another time, in a rather large themed game, we Townies happened to out the Serial Killer. Town split into two angry factions over what to do with the SK. Either lynch it, or use him to kill suspected Scum. The Scum, in all of this, did NOT waste their time using this divide, and wormed its way through and through everyone's hearts. It was so bad Townies were getting lynched instead of the Serial Killer, including me, and Scum had actually taken control of the SK while parading as the Town leaders.

This was the one, folks, where the flame war over the Serial KIller began. *


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *In Mafia, it's not uncommon to melt down.
> 
> At least 3 times have I been on the warpath.
> 
> The first time I was a Doctor in a simple, 13-player game. My gut told me someone was Scum, but no one believed me. So, the guy I suspected was scum manipulated the Town, and got me angry. He then used my anger against me, feeding it, and using it to sway the Town to lynch me. At L-1 I was so very angry that I screamed at them that I was the Town Doctor, that they didn't deserve a Doctor, voted for myself and with a scream jumped off the gallows with the noose around me neck. It was epic.
> 
> Another time, in a rather large themed game, we Townies happened to out the Serial Killer. Town split into two angry factions over what to do with the SK. Either lynch it, or use him to kill suspected Scum. The Scum, in all of this, did NOT waste their time using this divide, and wormed its way through and through everyone's hearts. It was so bad Townies were getting lynched instead of the Serial Killer, including me, and Scum had actually taken control of the SK while parading as the Town leaders.
> 
> This was the one, folks, where the flame war over the Serial KIller began. *



 Sounds like an epic game Wake.


----------



## dblack

Regarding the off-table talk: It might help if some of you had more context, in particular, the context of how the live game that we're replicating works. 

In the live game, all players sit in a circle, facing each other, for the entirety of the game. The first night, after the roles are secretly handed out (usually on index cards or the like), the moderator instructs everyone to lower their heads and close their eyes. The mafia players are then told to open their eyes and take notice of who the other mafia players are. They are told to close their eyes. Then everyone opens their eyes and the first day begins, with open discussion and banter, usually resulting in a lynching. Then, the second night arrives and everyone closes their eyes. One at a time, the Power Role players are told to open their eyes, and choose their targets by silently pointing such that the moderate can tell who they're targeting. The moderator supplies them with pertinent info if required, again silently (eg indicating with a thumbs up or down whether someone is scum). After choosing a target, the PR closes his or her eyes and the next PR does likewise. When the PR actions are finished, the mafia are all told to open their eyes. By winking, nodding or other silent gestures, they agree on a target, finally pointing at their victim so that the moderator knows who they're killing. Then, the mafia closes it's eyes, and everyone 'wakes up'. The moderator announces the results and the next day begins. Wash-rinse-repeat.

The key point here, is that at no time are players talking with each other in 'private'. They can't confide in each other secretly in any way. You can, and many do, try to give subtle hints to others via oblique comments, non-verbal gestures, or whatever. But anything you do is subject to the scrutiny of the rest of the group. That's why it would fundamentally betray the spirit of the game for us to PM with other players while a game is going on. Likewise, while mafia are choosing their victim, we are all nominally 'asleep', and unable to discuss the proceedings.

That's why Wake is trying to keep the game-talk in this thread squelched. This is not the place to strategize or campaign for any efforts or suspicions in an ongoing game. Hopefully having a clearer picture of how the original game works will make it clear why this is the case.


----------



## RosieS

Wake said:


> *I'm not aware of much of the things said, because I focus on tallying votes and responding to mentions. As with Rosie, when allegations of cheating offsite are made I ask for some sort of evidence, anything, that serves as a basis. The same goes with dealing with socks, I would imagine. Rosie made mention that there was cheating going on but did not disclose any sort of evidence that could be considered. I have PM'd Sameech asking him too for something of substance, but his account is not accepting PMs. I cannot modkill a player for offsite cheating if it's a supposition. There has to be something tangible that can be used objectively.
> 
> Sameech was asked to help explain gameplay with the newer players, because it would be a good thing, and at the main site it's exactly that same way with "SEs" and "ICs."
> 
> I can't punish a player because of "I think so," or "I know it." That's how you lynch players, but not how USMB members get treated by the host. If you suspect someone is cheating, please PM me. Something tangible, like a link to somewhere that has players actively cheating offsite, is something that would be used. Suspicion alone is not enough. As for players talking about our ongoing game in USMB thread, I'm stamping that out by the end of Sunday.*



It was an allegation because the player said so.

That isn't "I think so...."  it is "I read it."

There needs to be a rule that one dies not use rulebreaking  as  strategy in or out of the game.

Once one has admitted to rulebreaking, even  as a red herring, the well is poisoned.

I will keep repeating until comprehended.

You cannot give links unless you are an invited participant.

Not saying it occurred, but saying I read in the game that a player admitted to it.

You cannot be allowed to play that falsely. Trying to psyche out by claiming rulebreaking is out of bounds of legit play.

And others of a cabal get blamed, too.

Get it yet?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Sameech, if you want to make accusations, you can do so via PM. If you want to play the game, play. If you don't, and want to disrupt our game, then I'll be left with no choice but to contact USMB staff. Out of the many ways you could of communicated your thoughts, you chose one of the worst. I'm asking you to calm down and communicate the right way.*



This should go for all players that continue to bring this cheating garbage to this thread.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> *In Mafia, it's not uncommon to melt down.
> 
> At least 3 times have I been on the warpath.
> 
> The first time I was a Doctor in a simple, 13-player game. My gut told me someone was Scum, but no one believed me. So, the guy I suspected was scum manipulated the Town, and got me angry. He then used my anger against me, feeding it, and using it to sway the Town to lynch me. At L-1 I was so very angry that I screamed at them that I was the Town Doctor, that they didn't deserve a Doctor, voted for myself and with a scream jumped off the gallows with the noose around me neck. It was epic.
> 
> Another time, in a rather large themed game, we Townies happened to out the Serial Killer. Town split into two angry factions over what to do with the SK. Either lynch it, or use him to kill suspected Scum. The Scum, in all of this, did NOT waste their time using this divide, and wormed its way through and through everyone's hearts. It was so bad Townies were getting lynched instead of the Serial Killer, including me, and Scum had actually taken control of the SK while parading as the Town leaders.
> 
> This was the one, folks, where the flame war over the Serial KIller began. *



288 pages... Lots of reading there.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not aware of much of the things said, because I focus on tallying votes and responding to mentions. As with Rosie, when allegations of cheating offsite are made I ask for some sort of evidence, anything, that serves as a basis. The same goes with dealing with socks, I would imagine. Rosie made mention that there was cheating going on but did not disclose any sort of evidence that could be considered. I have PM'd Sameech asking him too for something of substance, but his account is not accepting PMs. I cannot modkill a player for offsite cheating if it's a supposition. There has to be something tangible that can be used objectively.
> 
> Sameech was asked to help explain gameplay with the newer players, because it would be a good thing, and at the main site it's exactly that same way with "SEs" and "ICs."
> 
> I can't punish a player because of "I think so," or "I know it." That's how you lynch players, but not how USMB members get treated by the host. If you suspect someone is cheating, please PM me. Something tangible, like a link to somewhere that has players actively cheating offsite, is something that would be used. Suspicion alone is not enough. As for players talking about our ongoing game in USMB thread, I'm stamping that out by the end of Sunday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an allegation because the player said so.
> 
> That isn't "I think so...."  it is "I read it."
> 
> There needs to be a rule that one dies not use rulebreaking  as  strategy in or out of the game.
> 
> Once one has admitted to rulebreaking, even  as a red herring, the well is poisoned.
> 
> I will keep repeating until comprehended.
> 
> You cannot give links unless you are an invited participant.
> 
> Not saying it occurred, but saying I read in the game that a player admitted to it.
> 
> You cannot be allowed to play that falsely. Trying to psyche out by claiming rulebreaking is out of bounds of legit play.
> 
> And others of a cabal get blamed, too.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I'd like to see that post.


----------



## RosieS

Post # 491

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9139399-post491.html

Regards from Rosir


----------



## RosieS

Post # 491

"dont forget the scum know who each other are and get to some plans prior to the game starting...we get a bit of a head start"
__________________

"we get a bit of a head start"  being the phrase that set off cheating alarm bells.

We? Who is we? Meeting where?

This is a red herring? Nope.

Remember - I was Scum.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Rosie, this cannot be discussed while the game is going. Doing so would damage the game. Accusations of cheating without evidence is not alright. Players saying things to fake or psyche out others, I'm not sure. I'll have to consult the higher-ups on mafiascum.net for those rulings.

Tell you what. You PM me, and we'll go check it out together. In the meantime, I'm going to delete these posts because they do discuss ongoing games. We'll understand this better, but you need to work with me to come to that point. Rosie does raise a point, and I frankly am not sure how to go about it.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I see it as a way to shake up the scum a little. Risky, but looks like it worked.


----------



## Grandma

Sameech, how are you doing?


----------



## Moonglow

Looking for chips and pickle to go with the sameech...


----------



## Wake

He's welcome to come play any time. After Game #2 resolves, the curtains will be raised and everything explained.


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> Looking for chips and pickle to go with the sameech...



Hey man, you in for #3? We're gonna have monsters and stuff in that one.


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> Sameech, how are you doing?



You're very kind.

He implodes,  lied needlessly as a  townie, instigates and insulted us and you're worried about him.

Me..I'm just annoyed


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wake

Guys, I'm going on a vacation in Tahiti.

I'm left with no choice but to wait with telling you all what happens for two weeks.


----------



## R.D.

Really?


If so assign another mod.   I vote for Avi


----------



## Wolfsister77

Seriously Wake?


----------



## Wake

Do I really sound that serious?


----------



## R.D.

Pffft, I'm deaf on the interwebz

I need to see faces


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's why I asked you trickster.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Imagine the meltdowns that would of caused.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Guys, I'm going on a vacation in Tahiti.
> 
> *I'm left with no choice but to wait with telling you all what happens for two weeks.*




*What!!!!!*


*Vote:Wake*


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very kind.
> 
> He implodes,  lied needlessly as a  townie, instigates and insulted us and you're worried about him.
> 
> Me..I'm just annoyed
Click to expand...


The game affects some people strongly, it was definitely getting to Sameech. The only times I got any emotion over it was during the cheating accusations. Otherwise I see it as just a game.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very kind.
> 
> He implodes,  lied needlessly as a  townie, instigates and insulted us and you're worried about him.
> 
> Me..I'm just annoyed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The game affects some people strongly, it was definitely getting to Sameech. The only times I got any emotion over it was during the cheating accusations. Otherwise I see it as just a game.
Click to expand...




Me too......If I cry, it's all fake.....


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Guys, I'm going on a vacation in Tahiti.
> 
> I'm left with no choice but to wait with telling you all what happens for two weeks.



*Vote: lynch Wake*


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm going on a vacation in Tahiti.
> 
> *I'm left with no choice but to wait with telling you all what happens for two weeks.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *Vote:Wake*
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm going on a vacation in Tahiti.
> 
> I'm left with no choice but to wait with telling you all what happens for two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: lynch Wake*
Click to expand...


*Vote: lynch Wake*

How many votes does it take to lynch the mod??


----------



## Wake

Uh-oh.

Pizza's on me, guys. Guys?


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's 3 votes for Wake. Does he need a hammer? 

Make it extra cheese and I'll hold off.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's 3 votes for Wake. Does he need a hammer?
> 
> Make it extra cheese and I'll hold off.




I like black olives on mine.


----------



## R.D.

I like it white with hot peppers.


Wake, you paying attention!


----------



## Wake

Um, hah, did you mean anchovies? 'Cause, er, heh, I accidentally got 16 pizzas with anchovies and sprouts. You do like that... right?

Oh, and I got alcohol... too...

*Hic*


----------



## Wolfsister77

That better be really good alcohol...............something imported. 

Because anchovies..........................


----------



## R.D.

I'm getting the hammer...


----------



## Wake




----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 3 votes for Wake. Does he need a hammer?
> 
> Make it extra cheese and I'll hold off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like black olives on mine.
Click to expand...



I want bacon on mine....and pepperoni....


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 3 votes for Wake. Does he need a hammer?
> 
> Make it extra cheese and I'll hold off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like black olives on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want bacon on mine....and pepperoni....
Click to expand...


What? Aanchovies? You screwed up again, Wake......

*Vote:Wake*


----------



## Avatar4321

Ill *vote: wake* too.

I have no doubt the Democrats here will make sure my vote counts despite being dead


----------



## Wolfsister77

We'll make sure it is counted often Avi.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> Ill *vote: wake* too.
> 
> I have no doubt the Democrats here will make sure my vote counts despite being dead



Mertex voted twice...sooo


----------



## manifold

If only we really could lynch mods.


----------



## strollingbones

well talk about dead man walking....one dead man has been screwing and seems is having the fruit of said screwing.....

congratulations avatar on the new baby expected around valentines day


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> Ill *vote: wake* too.
> 
> I have no doubt the Democrats here will make sure my vote counts despite being dead



heh... nice.


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Wake*


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill *vote: wake* too.
> 
> I have no doubt the Democrats here will make sure my vote counts despite being dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex voted twice...sooo
Click to expand...


Damn, how did you notice that.....I snuck in.....


----------



## dblack

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill *vote: wake* too.
> 
> I have no doubt the Democrats here will make sure my vote counts despite being dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex voted twice...sooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, how did you notice that.....I snuck in.....
Click to expand...


More cheating!?!? C'mon!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

dblack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex voted twice...sooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, how did you notice that.....I snuck in.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More cheating!?!? C'mon!
Click to expand...


Sounds like a scummy type of thing to do!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: WAKE*

For having the gall to tell us he's taking a fake vacation without even inviting us, then for ordering 16 pizzas, which he never invited us to help him eat or pick out the toppings for. 

Sounds like he'll need the town doctor after this lynching!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmmm, while Mertex's double voting and Avi's voting from the grave definitely make me suspicious, I have to say putting anchovies on pizza, trying to psyche us out using a false trip, and then running away, all under the guise of being a moderator.....................

Hmmmm..................not looking too good for you there Wake.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hmmmmm, while Mertex's double voting and Avi's voting from the grave definitely make me suspicious, I have to say putting anchovies on pizza, trying to psyche us out using a false trip, and then running away, all under the guise of being a moderator.....................
> 
> Hmmmm..................not looking too good for you there Wake.



Well vote, dammit, all you do is talk.......


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, while Mertex's double voting and Avi's voting from the grave definitely make me suspicious, I have to say putting anchovies on pizza, trying to psyche us out using a false trip, and then running away, all under the guise of being a moderator.....................
> 
> Hmmmm..................not looking too good for you there Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well vote, dammit, all you do is talk.......
Click to expand...


I've been told that a lot. 

But I'm holding off doing him in because I don't like the idea of calling him up from the dead to finish the game.


----------



## Avatar4321

Hasn't he been hammered yet?


----------



## manifold

It's only 12:30 CT, he usually doesn't get hammered until happy hour.


----------



## Grandma

Just so you know, whichever mafia scum offed me before I could eat that delicious-looking pizza, I plan on haunting you forever. I didn't get a single bite!


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Just so you know, whichever mafia scum offed me before I could eat that delicious-looking pizza, I plan on haunting you forever. I didn't get a single bite!



I am surprised there is no offsite private thread to discuss the game among ghost players.


----------



## Grandma

There is. Would you like the link?


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> There is. Would you like the link?



Yes PM it to me.


----------



## Mertex

Me, too.....


----------



## R.D.




----------



## Wake

*So, guys, how do you reckon you hunt Scum?*


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *So, guys, how do you reckon you hunt Scum?*



I reckon I hunt'em with my 300 win-mag rifle.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So, guys, how do you reckon you hunt Scum?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon I hunt'em with my 300 win-mag rifle.
Click to expand...


Rope is better. Far more satisfying. 

Well, I think I'll let someone answer who isn't playing a game right now.


----------



## Wake

As long as it's general, we can discuss Mafia theory. 

When it comes to Mafia, much of it hinges on mindset, interpretation of tone, and evaluation. 

Also, what this guy said:



			
				In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5801696#p5801696]post 14[/url] said:
			
		

> Just question things that don't seem genuine to you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Using the power players effecticely


----------



## Wolfsister77

Town hunt. Figure out who is town and use that to narrow down your list of scum suspects. I suppose figuring out who is town is another subject but it certainly seems easier to do that than to find scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

So, I have a question.   If the doc protects the bodyguard and then the bodyguard defends the doc,  does the body guard still die if the doc is targeted?


----------



## Wake

Usually, in Mafia, players deliberately contort and manipulate their own behaviors in order to be effective in each different situation. Some advanced players are attempting to turn it into a science. In a broader sense I find Mafia to be a game of human dynamics. It's how Bob, Sarah, Jack, Amy, and Fred talk about which one of them should die, because one of them aren't who they say they are. Now, if I'm a generic monster from Supernatural, and I've eviscerated Fred and assumed his identity, I'm not going to make your job easy.

In general my gameplay is violently explosive and like a waterfall crashing down, especially as a VT. However, that's not always good if you're meaning to survive. *As the monster wearing Fred's skin*, I'm not going to make it easy for you. No, not at all. I will actively and subtly seek to put seeds of doubt and paranoia among you. This isn't a physical game, so I can't just transform into a Leviathan and maul everyone to death. No... it's a game of wit. I need&#8212;depend&#8212;on you all being divided in order for me to survive. I also need to blend in and, more importantly, have your trust and have some sort of influence on you. Nothing scares me more than a Town that's working together as a team.

I'll start by making a simple, harmless... joke. Who doesn't like jokes, or charm? Psychology probably says something about the effects of charm and humor on the psyche... too. Holding back to let others talk first, I'll quietly wait for some sort of an opening in which I can stick a claw or two in, while slowly pulling apart at the edges. Question Bob and Amy tactfully, and briefly, checking reactions and looking for new opportunities. If you can sow suspicion amongst them, go for it. Then after I have that little ember and smoke going, fan it a bit, and hope tension and division occurs. Then ask others about the situation, gauging their reactions, too. Then when Amy gets lynched, have a Bob-e-cue at Night, and... then... three left.

...well, you get the picture. 

It's all about tactics.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Usually, in Mafia, players deliberately contort and manipulate their own behaviors in order to be effective in each different situation. Some advanced players are attempting to turn it into a science. In a broader sense I find Mafia to be a game of human dynamics. It's how Bob, Sarah, Jack, Amy, and Fred talk about which one of them should die, because one of them aren't who they say they are. Now, if I'm a generic monster from Supernatural, and I've eviscerated Fred and assumed his identity, I'm not going to make your job easy.
> 
> In general my gameplay is violently explosive and like a waterfall crashing down, especially as a VT. However, that's not always good if you're meaning to survive. *As the monster wearing Fred's skin*, I'm not going to make it easy for you. No, not at all. I will actively and subtly seek to put seeds of doubt and paranoia among you. This isn't a physical game, so I can't just transform into a Leviathan and maul everyone to death. No... it's a game of wit. I needdependon you all being divided in order for me to survive. I also need to blend in and, more importantly, have your trust and have some sort of influence on you. Nothing scares me more than a Town that's working together as a team.
> 
> I'll start by making a simple, harmless... joke. Who doesn't like jokes, or charm? Psychology probably says something about the effects of charm and humor on the psyche... too. Holding back to let others talk first, I'll quietly wait for some sort of an opening in which I can stick a claw or two in, while slowly pulling apart at the edges. Question Bob and Amy tactfully, and briefly, checking reactions and looking for new opportunities. If you can sow suspicion amongst them, go for it. Then after I have that little ember and smoke going, fan it a bit, and hope tension and division occurs. Then ask others about the situation, gauging their reactions, too. Then when Amy gets lynched, have a Bob-e-cue at Night, and... then... three left.
> 
> ...well, you get the picture.
> 
> It's all about tactics.


Huh?...........


----------



## Wake

*Mafia* is also known as *Werewolf*. 

I'm outlining what I might do as Scum/Werewolf monster-thingy.


----------



## Wake

Mafia is also like any sort of situation where you're dealing with evil, hidden enemies.

Think *The Thing* (2011).

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjErC2JLQc&feature=kp"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjErC2JLQc&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> Usually, in Mafia, players deliberately contort and manipulate their own behaviors in order to be effective in each different situation. Some advanced players are attempting to turn it into a science. In a broader sense I find Mafia to be a game of human dynamics. It's how Bob, Sarah, Jack, Amy, and Fred talk about which one of them should die, because one of them aren't who they say they are. Now, if I'm a generic monster from Supernatural, and I've eviscerated Fred and assumed his identity, I'm not going to make your job easy.
> 
> In general my gameplay is violently explosive and like a waterfall crashing down, especially as a VT. However, that's not always good if you're meaning to survive. *As the monster wearing Fred's skin*, I'm not going to make it easy for you. No, not at all. I will actively and subtly seek to put seeds of doubt and paranoia among you. This isn't a physical game, so I can't just transform into a Leviathan and maul everyone to death. No... it's a game of wit. I needdependon you all being divided in order for me to survive. I also need to blend in and, more importantly, have your trust and have some sort of influence on you. Nothing scares me more than a Town that's working together as a team.
> 
> I'll start by making a simple, harmless... joke. Who doesn't like jokes, or charm? Psychology probably says something about the effects of charm and humor on the psyche... too. Holding back to let others talk first, I'll quietly wait for some sort of an opening in which I can stick a claw or two in, while slowly pulling apart at the edges. Question Bob and Amy tactfully, and briefly, checking reactions and looking for new opportunities. If you can sow suspicion amongst them, go for it. Then after I have that little ember and smoke going, fan it a bit, and hope tension and division occurs. Then ask others about the situation, gauging their reactions, too. Then when Amy gets lynched, have a Bob-e-cue at Night, and... then... three left.
> 
> ...well, you get the picture.
> 
> It's all about tactics.



That the mushrooms were growing on a pile of cow poop should have been your first clue not to pick and eat them before posting


----------



## strollingbones

sam i honestly thought you were scum...sorry we lynched you so soon....


----------



## Wake

Oh, hey now, I was speaking metaphorically.


----------



## sameech

strollingbones said:


> sam i honestly thought you were scum...sorry we lynched you so soon....



I wanted lynched.  You will see why when the game is over at which point you will _really _hate me, but thanks


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> Usually, in Mafia, players deliberately contort and manipulate their own behaviors in order to be effective in each different situation. Some advanced players are attempting to turn it into a science. In a broader sense I find Mafia to be a game of human dynamics. It's how Bob, Sarah, Jack, Amy, and Fred talk about which one of them should die, because one of them aren't who they say they are. Now, if I'm a generic monster from Supernatural, and I've eviscerated Fred and assumed his identity, I'm not going to make your job easy.
> 
> In general my gameplay is violently explosive and like a waterfall crashing down, especially as a VT. However, that's not always good if you're meaning to survive. *As the monster wearing Fred's skin*, I'm not going to make it easy for you. No, not at all. I will actively and subtly seek to put seeds of doubt and paranoia among you. This isn't a physical game, so I can't just transform into a Leviathan and maul everyone to death. No... it's a game of wit. I needdependon you all being divided in order for me to survive. I also need to blend in and, more importantly, have your trust and have some sort of influence on you. Nothing scares me more than a Town that's working together as a team.
> 
> I'll start by making a simple, harmless... joke. Who doesn't like jokes, or charm? Psychology probably says something about the effects of charm and humor on the psyche... too. Holding back to let others talk first, I'll quietly wait for some sort of an opening in which I can stick a claw or two in, while slowly pulling apart at the edges. Question Bob and Amy tactfully, and briefly, checking reactions and looking for new opportunities. If you can sow suspicion amongst them, go for it. Then after I have that little ember and smoke going, fan it a bit, and hope tension and division occurs. Then ask others about the situation, gauging their reactions, too. Then when Amy gets lynched, have a Bob-e-cue at Night, and... then... three left.
> 
> ...well, you get the picture.
> 
> It's all about tactics.



You go Wake! Let 'er rip with the metaphor and, in general, waxing poetic about games. I'm right there with ya'. 

Let the naysayers naysay, I say.


----------



## R.D.

FA_Q2 said:


> So, I have a question.   If the doc protects the bodyguard and then the bodyguard defends the doc,  does the body guard still die if the doc is targeted?



Um, was this ever answered?


----------



## strollingbones

sameech said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam i honestly thought you were scum...sorry we lynched you so soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted lynched.  You will see why when the game is over at which point you will _really _hate me, but thanks
Click to expand...



sam i am sorry we lynched a townie....you ...not so much....i still think you are a prick for the most part...


----------



## dblack

strollingbones said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam i honestly thought you were scum...sorry we lynched you so soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted lynched.  You will see why when the game is over at which point you will _really _hate me, but thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sam i am sorry we lynched a townie....you ...not so much....i still think you are a prick for the most part...
Click to expand...


Heh.... 

Sameech, didn't you say you stopped playing in part because people always thought you were scum? Even though you never were?


----------



## dblack

For what it's worth, I think Sameech's frustration must have been similar to an experienced poker player playing with a bunch of new players who don't understand betting strategy. When you can't count on the other players to make rational decisions in their own interests, it's hard to predict anything and makes playing relatively random. Maybe he'll have a better time when we all become more familiar with the game.


----------



## Grandma

I've been doing some major reading over at the main site.

We're a bunch of noobs. We know NOTHING.

These 2 games here are the special ed versions of Mafia.

No wonder he was frustrated.


----------



## R.D.

dblack said:


> For what it's worth, I think Sameech's frustration must have been similar to an experienced poker player playing with a bunch of new players who don't understand betting strategy. When you can't count on the other players to make rational decisions in their own interests, it's hard to predict anything and makes playing relatively random. Maybe he'll have a better time when we all become more familiar with the game.



Maybe if many of us stop being catty  bitches and remember its a game, not a popularity contest with you're on line buds


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have been looking at the site and I think it would benefit anyone else who wants to play to do so as well. I actually understand where Sameech is coming from and I think we need more players like him in the game. I like Sameech.


----------



## sameech

dblack said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted lynched.  You will see why when the game is over at which point you will _really _hate me, but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam i am sorry we lynched a townie....you ...not so much....i still think you are a prick for the most part...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh....
> 
> Sameech, didn't you say you stopped playing in part because people always thought you were scum? Even though you never were?
Click to expand...


I did say people always thought I was scum, but that really wasn't so much why I stopped playing--it was why I was changing my playing style some.  I can run some pretty odd gambits.  People I used to play with found them always annoying and sometimes brilliant (but still annoying).  I usually drop a string of clues early on that I can go back to if I get to to L-1 and really need to be spared.  My favorite one is to claim to be a PR in a way that makes it look like I am fake claiming as a VT to draw the NK when I really am a PR--it works better in closed set ups though since nobody knows for certain what is real or what is not outside their role PM.

I stopped playing for several reasons:  the mod kept designing these increasingly complex set ups that were so broken that the themes were a hindrance to play and sometimes screwed the games completely up;  there was one player who was in every game who was so needy he would always position himself so that the win or loss rested only on his shoulders alone and he was obnoxious 24/7; real life stuff made it an effort to play and it just wasn't worth the frustration compared to anything I was getting out of it in the way of challenge/entertainment.

I had considered switching to being a mod in games, but I ended up walking away from the board before I ever designed any for other reasons than anything having to do with mafia.  I became very distrustful of the site when I started noticing a pattern of experiences among other posters that were scattered among the thousands of posts a week that made me think either one of the mods could have been up to no good or there were members there up to no good.


----------



## dblack

R.D. said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I think Sameech's frustration must have been similar to an experienced poker player playing with a bunch of new players who don't understand betting strategy. When you can't count on the other players to make rational decisions in their own interests, it's hard to predict anything and makes playing relatively random. Maybe he'll have a better time when we all become more familiar with the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if many of us stop being catty  bitches and remember its a game, not a popularity contest with you're on line buds
Click to expand...


I don't know how many of you have played roleplaying games, but mafia is a _roleplaying_ game in the purest sense of the word. All players, town and scum alike, are playing characters and not expressing their r/l personalities. That's what Wake was trying to emphasize by adding the 'color roles' this time around. The personalities we portray in the game might, or might not, have similarities to our real personalities, but nothing we're saying in the game carries any weight outside the game thread.


----------



## strollingbones

sam never tried to live...that is why i did not think he was a townie...i have not been to the sites yall are discussing....


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> sam never tried to live...that is why i did not think he was a townie...i have not been to the sites yall are discussing....



I havent been playing long but my observation is usually that the scum want to live.


----------



## Wake

dblack said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I think Sameech's frustration must have been similar to an experienced poker player playing with a bunch of new players who don't understand betting strategy. When you can't count on the other players to make rational decisions in their own interests, it's hard to predict anything and makes playing relatively random. Maybe he'll have a better time when we all become more familiar with the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if many of us stop being catty  bitches and remember its a game, not a popularity contest with you're on line buds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how many of you have played roleplaying games, but mafia is a _roleplaying_ game in the purest sense of the word. All players, town and scum alike, are playing characters and not expressing their r/l personalities. That's what Wake was trying to emphasize by adding the 'color roles' this time around. The personalities we portray in the game might, or might not, have similarities to our real personalities, but nothing we're saying in the game carries any weight outside the game thread.
Click to expand...


In a way that's true. You don't have to actually behave like a Doctor or whatever if you're given that role, but it's appreciated if you do. 

The reason being is that in some themed games it's difficult if not impossible to play to the personality of our flavor roles. If you're an ewok, or Jaws, or Oogie-Boogie, it'd be tough to morph into that. 

...

...I'd probably pull off being a good Wookie, or a Yeti.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> I've been doing some major reading over at the main site.
> 
> We're a bunch of noobs. We know NOTHING.
> 
> These 2 games here are the special ed versions of Mafia.
> 
> No wonder he was frustrated.



It gets deep over there.

I tend to tinker with different psychological/behavioral strategies. They let members have one main account and nearly unlimited alternate accounts, so you can do a lot of practice with virtual anonymity.


----------



## RosieS

Everyone who has oft played role playing games gets upset with n00bs - even the most experienced players trip over n00bs who get underfoot.

Anyone who sez different is Scum.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Mafia is...​*

...a game of shadows. Deceit. How well you lie as Town or Scum will be tested.

...a game of personalities. What are the strengths and weaknesses of your character?

...a game of discernment. You will need to analyze and read players to survive.

...a game of influence. Is your spirit strong enough to sway players to your cause?

...a game of patience. Calmness and chaos play major roles in this game of wit.


----------



## tn5421

Wow, you got really poetic there.


----------



## sameech

I always said that if I ever had to play scum, I would read my role PM twice, bookmark the night talk link, delete the PM and spend my days playing as if I were the cop.


----------



## Grandma

It blew my mind that people were voting for others in their very first post! The threads still went into a hundred or more pages per day, but everyone was accusing others and defending themselves right off the bat. Very aggressive. Kinda cool.

I saw how things are done there and I learned a fair bit. I'll tell you guys right now no matter what role I get I'll be playing the game differently.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> It blew my mind *that people were voting for others in their very first post!* The threads still went into a hundred or more pages per day, but everyone was accusing others and defending themselves right off the bat. Very aggressive. Kinda cool.
> 
> I saw how things are done there and I learned a fair bit. I'll tell you guys right now no matter what role I get I'll be playing the game differently.



Well sure, the first day nobody but Scum knows who everybody is.  Too bad new players then assume that because you voted for your own, you must be Scum.....  Hard to change their mind after that....must take a lot of games to get really good.....


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> ....must take a lot of games to get really good.....



They have a whole section of games just for noobs. An experienced player that sends in a sock pretending to be a noob can get him/herself and all socks banned.


----------



## Wake

Mafia is a game that, with practice, you will get better without limit. Subtlety is valuable, as well as focused tenacity on things that don't quite sound genuine.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> It blew my mind that people were voting for others in their very first post! The threads still went into a hundred or more pages per day, but everyone was accusing others and defending themselves right off the bat. Very aggressive. Kinda cool.
> 
> I saw how things are done there and I learned a fair bit. I'll tell you guys right now no matter what role I get I'll be playing the game differently.



People here are way too sensitive for that kind of gameplay IMO, especially with so many women who are not used to trash talk the way most guys are.  I played a game where a player killed another player as soon as the game started before that player spoke their first word.


----------



## tn5421

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It blew my mind that people were voting for others in their very first post! The threads still went into a hundred or more pages per day, but everyone was accusing others and defending themselves right off the bat. Very aggressive. Kinda cool.
> 
> I saw how things are done there and I learned a fair bit. I'll tell you guys right now no matter what role I get I'll be playing the game differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People here are way too sensitive for that kind of gameplay IMO, especially with so many women who are not used to trash talk the way most guys are.  I played a game where a player killed another player as soon as the game started before that player spoke their first word.
Click to expand...


UberNinja achievement DB: What did I do?
Unlocked by getting killed before making a single post.


----------



## Wake

One of my favorite roles is being a 1-shot Day-Vig.


----------



## tn5421

Have you seen my dayvig misadventures?


----------



## Wake

No, but I'd love to. ;-)


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> One of my favorite roles is being a 1-shot Day-Vig.



I hope you don't play it like those pansies who have to belabor it and seek town's approval and vote before they use it.  I say if you have it, it is yours--kill somebody and let the crap rain down where it may.  Outing yourself as a vig before you take the shot seldom plays out well for the vig.


----------



## tn5421

Wake said:


> No, but I'd love to. ;-)



TN's Rage blAWg in the Speakeasy.  Starting with post 49.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....must take a lot of games to get really good.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a whole section of games just for noobs. An experienced player that sends in a sock pretending to be a noob can get him/herself and all socks banned.
Click to expand...



And I can understand why....that would be so totally unfair.....


----------



## dblack

I really hope I can get my job situation sorted out soon. I think I've been missing the boat.


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> I really hope I can get my job situation sorted out soon. I think I've been missing the boat.



What do you do?


----------



## Grandma

dblack said:


> I really hope I can get my job situation sorted out soon. I think I've been missing the boat.



The boat's done hit an iceberg and is taking on fail. If the crew don't stop hating on each other and focusing on the game as a game it will capsize and sink.


----------



## dblack

Grandma said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I can get my job situation sorted out soon. I think I've been missing the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boat's done hit an iceberg and is taking on fail. If the crew don't stop hating on each other and focusing on the game as a game it will capsize and sink.
Click to expand...


meh... the people who don't get it will drop out. Them's that's enjoying it will live and learn.

Or, lynch and learn, as the case may be.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I can get my job situation sorted out soon. I think I've been missing the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do?
Click to expand...


Software dev. I'm relearning Java after a five year hiatus.


----------



## RosieS

Heeeey.....

   I have known Bones a long time. I always think she's funny as hell. We have a basic connection others won't know or understand.

   I was frustrated with crappy tactics ad lack of strategy and said so. Then as I got more frustrated I started to flare. Should have quit Game #2 in early flare and did not. That is on me and only me. Well, it is kinda on my being desperate for a new doc because the Rheumatologist I have now is a major league arsehole. So it is on Doc Arsehole, too.

    IRL Hubs will give a heads-up * if * I am getting bad again and I will step away. Hoping to have a better MD before too long. Hang in there with me, please?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

I'll hang in with you Rosie.  Sorry you have an a-hole doc and hope you find a better one soon!


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> I'll hang in with you Rosie.  Sorry you have an a-hole doc and hope you find a better one soon!



I concur.


----------



## Mertex

Yep, Rosie, hang in there....get well, and I hope you're able to play game 3....I'm so looking forward to get back at you.....you Mafia Scum.....


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> Yep, Rosie, hang in there....get well, and I hope you're able to play game 3....I'm so looking forward to get back at you.....you Mafia Scum.....



LOL. Highly unlikely I will be Mafia in Game 3. Bring it on...knowing that chances,are good yet another Townie will be lynched.

Working the health stuff.. hope to have it resolved sooner rather than later.

Chances are you will be Scum next time.

So:

*Vote: Mertex*

Rofl!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## strollingbones

i hope you are feeling much better rosie


----------



## strollingbones

okay they are trying to lynch me.....wake i expect a kick ass death scene if they do..without the comments about my age damn it


----------



## strollingbones

thanks now back to trying to stay alive.....i swear they call me scum one more time....lol


----------



## Wake

Something for the future?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I love the Simpsons, that is awesome.


----------



## Grandma

Nah, do South Park!


----------



## strollingbones

not much of a simpsons fan but it does look like the tide is turning...i swear they wont pull the trigger

have you ever seen tremors wake? but then you got the food theme going


----------



## R.D.

RIP Wolf






We know the traitors in the group, we'll get 'em


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thanks R.D. but it was definitely my time. Death is quite peaceful and I can talk to the other dead also. I hope for a unified town and I'll be rooting from the sidelines.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks R.D. but it was definitely my time. Death is quite peaceful and I can talk to the other dead also. I hope for a unified town and I'll be rooting from the sidelines.




We're going to hold a Seance.....summon you so you can spill your guts....

You can use wolf code....you know....howl.....


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks R.D. but it was definitely my time. Death is quite peaceful and I can talk to the other dead also. I hope for a unified town and I'll be rooting from the sidelines.



You took one for team Town! 

Tag team scum lost another one


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  Are we going to get a replacement player before we make our night moves?


----------



## FA_Q2

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  Are we going to get a replacement player before we make our night moves?



Replacement for who?  I volenteer 

  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Edit: I assume the 4one that cannot be named because of BANNED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  Are we going to get a replacement player before we make our night moves?




hmmmm, why do you care about night moves?


----------



## tn5421

Stop playing the game outside of game, ffs.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Stop playing the game outside of game, ffs.



Sorry......


----------



## tn5421

Don't worry, it gets easier when you're playing more than one game at once.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Don't worry, it gets easier when you're playing more than one game at once.





I hope I don't ever do that....my head would surely explode, my husband would leave me and I would probably ax my computer.


----------



## tn5421

I'm playing in 7 games and queued for 4 more (one of those is usmb 3)

Edit:  I don't have anything else to do with my time right now, once I find some part time employment to fill my time I'll start limiting myself to 5 games at once again, most likely.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> I'm playing in 7 games and queued for 4 more (one of those is usmb 3)
> 
> Edit:  I don't have anything else to do with my time right now, once I find some part time employment to fill my time I'll start limiting myself to 5 games at once again, most likely.




Damn, you're going to end up getting mixed up and voting to lynch yourself, eventually in one of those games.


----------



## Shaitra

tn5421 said:


> I'm playing in 7 games and queued for 4 more (one of those is usmb 3)
> 
> Edit:  I don't have anything else to do with my time right now, once I find some part time employment to fill my time I'll start limiting myself to 5 games at once again, most likely.



How do you find time for all those games?    I think I could do two at once, but that would be about it.


----------



## Ropey

^ Yeah, I'm like... wtf...seriously wtf...

One game is enough for me. At times it seemed too much.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ropey said:


> ^ Yeah, I'm like... wtf...seriously wtf...
> 
> One game is enough for me. At times it seemed too much.



I know the feeling.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  Are we going to get a replacement player before we make our night moves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, why do you care about night moves?
Click to expand...


I'd answer here...but I guess I'm not supposed to


----------



## dblack

[ame=http://youtu.be/bgOA24hAe60]Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Night moves (album version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321

Two more hours. I hate the waiting.


----------



## Luissa

Thanks Avatar. I was wondering when everything would open up again.


----------



## R.D.

Am I the only loser dying to know if I'm not dead???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Am I the only loser dying to know if I'm not dead???





I'm there with ya!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ha Ha, I've known the answer for awhile now.


----------



## Grandma

Me too. Dead people get all kinds of info in Limbo.

What we don't know, however, is WHEN WAKE WILL OPEN UP THE GAME THREAD AGAIN. He's half an hour overdue.


----------



## Avatar4321

Come on wake, let's see the death scene.


----------



## dblack

Death, Death, Death, Death!!!!


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Am I the only loser dying to know if I'm not dead???



No, I just got out of a meeting and came back to my computer to check if I'm still alive.


----------



## manifold

[youtube]grbSQ6O6kbs[/youtube]


----------



## Shaitra

Yeah Wake, bring out the dead!!   










Or breakfast.   Breakfast would be good too.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I hope he's ok. Does anyone know if he had to go in to work today?


----------



## Mertex

I can't tell if I'm still breathing.....gasp....gasp.......I see a light.......


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake spoke to the dead about 4 hours ago.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake spoke to the dead about 4 hours ago.




Damn, was that Wake?  I thought it was a Zombie.......*yowsah!*


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake spoke to the dead about 4 hours ago.



And what did Wake say?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake spoke to the dead about 4 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, was that Wake?  I thought it was a Zombie.......*yowsah!*
Click to expand...


Oh pleeze, I'm not giving nuthin' away. Just wait.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake spoke to the dead about 4 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did Wake say?  Inquiring minds want to know!
Click to expand...


No way, not tellin'


----------



## Shaitra

Now I may have to start howling!


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's a good way to communicate with a dead wolf.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake spoke to the dead about 4 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did Wake say?  Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way, not tellin'
Click to expand...


Fine!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good luck with that. Dead wolves make terrible ghosts.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's a good way to communicate with a dead wolf.





Okay, let's do it in wolf code......two howls means I'm dead, one howl means I'm still alive....can you even do that?


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did Wake say?  Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, not tellin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine!
Click to expand...


Is Wake the one that is asleep?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way to communicate with a dead wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's do it in wolf code......two howls means I'm dead, one howl means I'm still alive....can you even do that?
Click to expand...


Do you want Wake to kill me again? But I do actually sympathize with you guys for having to wait. This is why we need a co-mod. Maybe I'll offer to help since I'm not in the game any more.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way to communicate with a dead wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's do it in wolf code......two howls means I'm dead, one howl means I'm still alive....can you even do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Wake to kill me again? But I do actually sympathize with you guys for having to wait. This is why we need a co-mod. Maybe I'll offer to help since I'm not in the game any more.
Click to expand...


Second on the co-mod

I'm sitting around in my 101 degree  house waiting on PSEG, for the second day.  This game was going to be my reward for being so patient


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way to communicate with a dead wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's do it in wolf code......two howls means I'm dead, one howl means I'm still alive....can you even do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want Wake to kill me again? But I do actually sympathize with you guys for having to wait. This is why we need a co-mod. Maybe I'll offer to help since I'm not in the game any more.
Click to expand...



He can't kill  a dead wolf.....and besides, no one will be able to figure it out....


----------



## Wake

Apologies.

I had discovered Game of Thrones.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Apologies.
> 
> I had discovered Game of Thrones.



*vote: Wake*


----------



## R.D.

R.D. said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have a question.   If the doc protects the bodyguard and then the bodyguard defends the doc,  does the body guard still die if the doc is targeted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, was this ever answered?
Click to expand...



Again, [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].  Please answer this clearly


----------



## Wake

The Town Bodyguard was modified so that if it protected the Doc while the Doc protected it, as a kill attempt came their way, the Bodyguard would die regardless. This prevents an unbreakable combo that'd break our game.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> The Town Bodyguard was modified so that if it protected the Doc while the Doc protected it, as a kill attempt came their way, the Bodyguard would die regardless. This prevents an unbreakable combo that'd break our game.



The bodyguard though kills the scum that targets the one they protect correct?

If that is the case then I would assume that IF the doc is targeted then BOTH the scum and BG die but if the BG is targeted then only the BG dies.


Would that be the correct assumption?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake spoke to the dead about 4 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did Wake say?  Inquiring minds want to know!
Click to expand...


We would tell you, but you'd have to be dead.


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Town Bodyguard was modified so that if it protected the Doc while the Doc protected it, as a kill attempt came their way, the Bodyguard would die regardless. This prevents an unbreakable combo that'd break our game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodyguard though kills the scum that targets the one they protect correct?
> 
> If that is the case then I would assume that IF the doc is targeted then BOTH the scum and BG die but if the BG is targeted then only the BG dies.
> 
> 
> Would that be the correct assumption?
Click to expand...


The problem is that when I added this role, I was thinking Bodyguard. It's actually called the Meat Shield. The Meat shield can take the bullet for someone else, but the Bodyguard also takes the attacker out with it.


----------



## Wake

It's a shame someone's trying to troll us using the search tags in our threads. Takes a certain kind of lowlife I guess.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Town Bodyguard was modified so that if it protected the Doc while the Doc protected it, as a kill attempt came their way, the Bodyguard would die regardless. This prevents an unbreakable combo that'd break our game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodyguard though kills the scum that targets the one they protect correct?
> 
> If that is the case then I would assume that IF the doc is targeted then BOTH the scum and BG die but if the BG is targeted then only the BG dies.
> 
> 
> Would that be the correct assumption?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that when I added this role, I was thinking Bodyguard. It's actually called the Meat Shield. The Meat shield can take the bullet for someone else, but the Bodyguard also takes the attacker out with it.
Click to expand...


That's nice wake but you actually didn't answer the question....

Not trying to give you a hard time but this modifies that role SIGNIFICANTLY.  The role makes sense and is one of the most powerful roles that you have laid out so far (1 townie for a scum is a VERY good exchange for the town) but I would think that the way around it is to target the bodyguard themselves.


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bodyguard though kills the scum that targets the one they protect correct?
> 
> If that is the case then I would assume that IF the doc is targeted then BOTH the scum and BG die but if the BG is targeted then only the BG dies.
> 
> 
> Would that be the correct assumption?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that when I added this role, I was thinking Bodyguard. It's actually called the Meat Shield. The Meat shield can take the bullet for someone else, but the Bodyguard also takes the attacker out with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice wake but you actually didn't answer the question....
> 
> Not trying to give you a hard time but this modifies that role SIGNIFICANTLY.  The role makes sense and is one of the most powerful roles that you have laid out so far (1 townie for a scum is a VERY good exchange for the town) but I would think that the way around it is to target the bodyguard themselves.
Click to expand...


If the role I mistakenly named in this game was indeed the Town Bodyguard, then both the Scum and the Bodyguard would die.

In the 2nd scenario with the Doctor, I'm not certain. I would imagine the chain of priority would have the Doctor preventing the Scum from attempting to kill the bodyguard, which would then keep the Bodyguard's effect from activating. I may be wrong.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that when I added this role, I was thinking Bodyguard. It's actually called the Meat Shield. The Meat shield can take the bullet for someone else, but the Bodyguard also takes the attacker out with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice wake but you actually didn't answer the question....
> 
> Not trying to give you a hard time but this modifies that role SIGNIFICANTLY.  The role makes sense and is one of the most powerful roles that you have laid out so far (1 townie for a scum is a VERY good exchange for the town) but I would think that the way around it is to target the bodyguard themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the role I mistakenly named in this game was indeed the Town Bodyguard, then both the Scum and the Bodyguard would die.
> 
> In the 2nd scenario with the Doctor, I'm not certain. I would imagine the chain of priority would have the Doctor preventing the Scum from attempting to kill the bodyguard, which would then keep the Bodyguard's effect from activating. I may be wrong.
Click to expand...


That would make the most sense to me.  Thanks for the reply.

This is  your game though wake so you technically cant be wrong


----------



## Grandma

Guys, I'm going to clear something up here regarding the Strollingbones situation.

I posted this before in this thread somewhere.

Where I live we have a high risk of long-term power outages whenever it storms. We had a storm right before the second game started that not only knocked out the power, it killed my internet service tower. I could not get online at all.

So when the game started I explained my situation to Wake and submitted my night actions every time it looked like we'd get bad weather, EVEN IF IT WAS STILL MAFIA "DAY."

Bones could have done exactly the same thing, submitting an action before she was pinked.

Any PR could do that. At any time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma-did you see Wake's explanation in the dz? It's probably best to leave this issue alone until after the game.


----------



## Grandma

I already posted on early submissions before, so this isn't saying anything new.


----------



## Wake

Alright, I've got a few thoughts in my grapefruit.

I realized Mafia's like chess, but way more complicated and intellectually stimulating. The "Day" and "Night" phases are actually like the turns people take in chess. Day is mainly for Town to progress the game, and Night is Scum's turn to progress their own victory.

As for Mafia, it can get extremely, unbelievably stressful at times. However, there are tricks to get around this. First and foremost Mafia will always be very interesting. Fun? That depends on which personalities enter the game, and what they do. It's a people game, and you need to call upon your vast collection of social skills. *If you're getting stressed, you've got 3 or so votes on you, and you don't wanna die... step back from the fire. Cease posting, lay low for a bit, and surely attention will start focusing on to someone else. It's proven fact.* The worst thing to do when you're gettin' all hot and bothered is to lash out, scream, roar, beat your chest, and channel the God of War. That'll just land you more votes and more reason for Scum to vote you while looking good. 

The one I've been playing in right now has been... rough. Few things frustrate me, and I generally don't let trolling and shitty behavior push my buttons. Mafia's a weakness for me, especially when Town. I work better in a team when I *know* who my team members are. It's unbelievably frustrating when you know you're Town and you're trying to get the paranoid mob off your scent. It makes it even worse when you're dealing with another player who's both aggressive AND stupid; whether that role is Town or clever Scum changes things slightly. In Mafia you've got to try and work together with other players who are just as blind and mad with paranoia as you are. And, chances are, the nice, calm, and reasonable peep you're actually making good communication with is evil Scum who wants you dead. 

Life ain't easy for a Townie. They can be paranoid as hell, and do really neat, er, crazy things. However, that paranoia's justified, too, because there ARE players wanting to kill you.  My thing is to develop a really thick skin. Like a rhino's skin. That'll save your bacon in this game. Chances are your patience has been tested and practiced in these games by now, and maybe, just maybe, it's improved a bit. When I get mad, like hopping mad, I take a break. Better to murder and cannibalize a frozen watermelon with sugar than make a fool of yourself in your rage. Scum loves it when Townies are enraged, too, because the focus goes on to them, not Scum. It's what keeps them alive.

You've got to know yourself, too, and wear it like armor. Know the players, too. If you think they may be enemies, but fellow Town, know them even better, and contort and morph yourself skillfully in order to get what you want in this game. Sometimes Townies do lie. Sometimes they do manipulate, or make themselves appear as something they aren't. As Scum this can definitely throw me off when they do this. Hell, I've had Townies deliberately behave in certain, clever ways in order to get me overthinking in my QT thread at Night. 

The book, *The Art of War*, will be an extremely valuable source for you should you continue your Mafia adventure. *The 48 Laws of Power* are also very insightful. Become cunning. Shrewd. Manipulative. Clever. They will save your lives, and make you a fearsome, hard-to-lynch force in the game. The more powerful your spirit is, and the more persuasive you are, the easier time you'll have bringing people to your cause.


----------



## Avatar4321

It is frustrating being town. I still want us to win and I can't give my team any hints lol


----------



## R.D.

Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go? 

Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.

Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.


----------



## Wake

R.D. said:


> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.



Stress affects me worse than most, so, true, most people aren't affected that way.

True on the latter. Game 3 will be the result of learning from Game 2's mistakes. I am spread a bit thin currently, but that's no excuse.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.



I think we all will learn alot from this game. At least if we are paying attention and can get through the nonsense.

BTW i am very annoyed with all of you guys killing me on day one.


----------



## R.D.

Yeah, I'm still feeling real bad about that


----------



## Ropey

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all will learn alot from this game. At least if we are paying attention and can get through the nonsense.
> 
> BTW i am very annoyed with all of you guys killing me on day one.
Click to expand...


If I was right, then I'm not sorry. If I was wrong, then you have my sympathies Avatar.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> It is frustrating being town. I still want us to win and I can't give my team any hints lol



I've been trying to tell them things from the dz but I don't think they can hear me. Only my fellow dead can and Wake.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Yeah, I'm still feeling real bad about that



you should be


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress affects me worse than most, so, true, most people aren't affected that way.
> 
> True on the latter. Game 3 will be the result of learning from Game 2's mistakes. I am spread a bit thin currently, but that's no excuse.
Click to expand...


Stress, I have no idea what you are talking about. I was never stressed, not at all. I was cool, calm, and collected the entire time. My anger was all an act.


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.



Actually, the mistakes were made in large part because there were so many noobs in the game playing like it's the USMB Flame Zone. 

I for one am glad of Wake's help, and everyone else's. 

I learned a lot from this game, and, as I already said, I'll be playing Game 3 differently. Better & smarter.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress affects me worse than most, so, true, most people aren't affected that way.
> 
> True on the latter. Game 3 will be the result of learning from Game 2's mistakes. I am spread a bit thin currently, but that's no excuse.
Click to expand...


I get what you're saying about stress. Didnt think i'd get stressed watching others play.


----------



## Wake

*64 posts deleted by me restored.

Game 2 is now open for discussion.

Lots and lots of knowledge to use now.*


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the mistakes were made in large part because there were so many noobs in the game playing like it's the USMB Flame Zone.
> 
> I for one am glad of Wake's help, and everyone else's.
> 
> I learned a lot from this game, and, as I already said, I'll be playing Game 3 differently. Better & smarter.
Click to expand...



I hope some are able to put their USMB biases aside this time and give some thought to the posts and comments made by players.....it didn't help that two were lynched just because some didn't like some of the comments made.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> I hope some are able to put their USMB biases aside this time and give some thought to the posts and comments made by players.....it didn't help that two were lynched just because some didn't like some of the comments made.



good luck with that.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some are able to put their USMB biases aside this time and give some thought to the posts and comments made by players.....it didn't help that two were lynched just because some didn't like some of the comments made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
Click to expand...



It's really not that hard.....


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, why not just let the players play the way they play and learn as we go?
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, but as a moderator should you be alienating players?  I like the game and  have never felt the level   "stress" you keep mentioning.  I don't doubt you, but we are all different and play and react all differently.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, as a moderator I just think your role should be more "moderate", make  and enforce  the rules.  So many mistakes have been made, in this current game and so many misinterpretations that  I wonder if its due to your over extending yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the mistakes were made in large part because there were so many noobs in the game playing like it's the USMB Flame Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> I for one am glad of Wake's help, and everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a lot from this game, and, as I already said, I'll be playing Game 3 differently. Better & smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some are able to put their USMB biases aside this time and give some thought to the posts and comments made by players.....it didn't help that two were lynched just because some didn't like some of the comments made.
Click to expand...



I agree, I hope posters can refrain from posting insults during the game. It would help on finding scum.


----------



## Ropey

Wake said:


> *64 posts deleted by me restored.
> 
> Game 2 is now open for discussion.
> 
> Lots and lots of knowledge to use now.*




Repping after the game sounds like fun.


----------



## R.D.

Anyone ever have that bad dream when you died and nobody cared?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Anyone ever have that bad dream when you died and nobody cared?


----------



## Ropey

R.D. said:


> Anyone ever have that bad dream when you died and nobody cared?





Yes, it's a rather shocking wake up. 

I find a good shot of scotch followed by a few shots of rum works wonders.


----------



## R.D.

I'm on it!


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> Anyone ever have that bad dream when you died and nobody cared?



You've seriously had that dream... more than once?


I've had the one where your teeth fall out a few times. According to Freud that one indicates guilt about masturbation, but I sure don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever have that bad dream when you died and nobody cared?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've seriously had that dream... more than once?
> 
> 
> I've had the one where your teeth fall out a few times. According to Freud that one indicates guilt about masturbation, but I sure don't feel guilty about it.
Click to expand...


 No, I don't think you can dream your own death.  

I was teasing Wake about the small game


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've had dreams where I'm falling and wake up before I hit the ground. I've had dreams were something jumps out at me from the bushes and I wake up before it gets me. I've also had dreams were someone is chasing me and I can't run fast enough to escape. I've had dreams where I have to jump into water full of sharks or I'm in water full of sharks. I've also had dreams where there is a tornado coming and I can't find a place to hide. And I had a dream I was in the woods with my dogs and were were surrounded by a wolf pack and couldn't escape. I've had dreams were I'm alone in my house and someone is trying to get in and I can't all for help because I keep dialing the wrong number.

Other than that, my dreams are very pleasant and relaxing.


----------



## dblack

[ame=http://youtu.be/THM0eDqAzmU]Hellsongs - Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wake

So, game #4...

Hm...


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> So, game #4...
> 
> Hm...



Is game three a bust? I haven't been following...


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> So, game #4...
> 
> Hm...



Something involving a nice, quiet vacation paradise, please.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, game #4...
> 
> Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something involving a nice, quiet vacation paradise, please.
Click to expand...


Yes, I agree. Set in some place like Bora Bora. Or maybe the Marshall Islands, Bikini Atoll ! we can all be nuclear fallout zombies after scum! Or have a "Bravo Charlie" fallout effect. The whole game gets nuked when someone melts down!


----------



## Wake

Speaking of which, I once played a Mafia game centered around beautiful island resorts...

...hm.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9354473 said:
			
		

> ... Or have a "Bravo Charlie" fallout effect. The whole game gets nuked when someone melts down!



That would be 15 minutes into Day 1.


----------



## strollingbones

or just report people to the mods and get them banned...seemed to work for people in game 2

i am appalled that players were pming admin about other players etc..


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

strollingbones said:


> or just report people to the mods and get them banned...seemed to work for people in game 2
> 
> i am appalled that players were pming admin about other players etc..



appalled, yes; surprising, no.


----------



## Wake

strollingbones said:


> or just report people to the mods and get them banned...seemed to work for people in game 2
> 
> i am appalled that players were pming admin about other players etc..



I have not reported anyone in the USMB Mafia forum, although I'm surprised I have not.

What happened isn't known to me; it's none of my business. What I do expect from people playing in the games I mod is some sort of civility. I don't want FZ crap brought up here; that's not what Mafia's for. Mafia's for Mafia. You're more than welcome to play with us, SB. 

Mafia can be stressful at times, so making the game miserable with trolling and downstairs drama will not be tolerated. One of my aims has and will continue to be the establishment and thriving of Mafia on USMB.


----------



## cereal_killer

strollingbones said:


> or just report people to the mods and get them banned...seemed to work for people in game 2
> 
> i am appalled that players were pming admin about other players etc..



sb if you're going to lie at least lie about things that cannot be verified. Nobody reports Mafia players and/or posts in here unless they are not playing and disrupting gameplay (which only happened ONCE)

Members who receive bans are banned for violations outside of the Mafia Zone.


----------



## sameech

cereal_killer said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> or just report people to the mods and get them banned...seemed to work for people in game 2
> 
> i am appalled that players were pming admin about other players etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb if you're going to lie at least lie about things that cannot be verified. Nobody reports Mafia players and/or posts in here unless they are not playing and disrupting gameplay (which only happened ONCE)
> 
> Members who receive bans are banned for violations outside of the Mafia Zone.
Click to expand...


Mr./Ms. Killer:

     While you are here, could you explain how the thread tags happen.  It seems somehow that some things are showing up in the tags that do not correspond with the game being played.

     With best regards,

     Me.


----------



## RosieS

sameech said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> or just report people to the mods and get them banned...seemed to work for people in game 2
> 
> i am appalled that players were pming admin about other players etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb if you're going to lie at least lie about things that cannot be verified. Nobody reports Mafia players and/or posts in here unless they are not playing and disrupting gameplay (which only happened ONCE)
> 
> Members who receive bans are banned for violations outside of the Mafia Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr./Ms. Killer:
> 
> While you are here, could you explain how the thread tags happen.  It seems somehow that some things are showing up in the tags that do not correspond with the game being played.
> 
> With best regards,
> 
> Me.
Click to expand...


That's Mr. Cereal to you, son. <grin>

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sb if you're going to lie at least lie about things that cannot be verified. Nobody reports Mafia players and/or posts in here unless they are not playing and disrupting gameplay (which only happened ONCE)
> 
> Members who receive bans are banned for violations outside of the Mafia Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr./Ms. Killer:
> 
> While you are here, could you explain how the thread tags happen.  It seems somehow that some things are showing up in the tags that do not correspond with the game being played.
> 
> With best regards,
> 
> Me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Mr. Cereal to you, son. <grin>
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


My apologies.  I did not realize they were Asian with the last names first and the first names last.  What a cultural faux pas on my part


----------



## RosieS

sameech said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr./Ms. Killer:
> 
> While you are here, could you explain how the thread tags happen.  It seems somehow that some things are showing up in the tags that do not correspond with the game being played.
> 
> With best regards,
> 
> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mr. Cereal to you, son. <grin>
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies.  I did not realize they were Asian with the last names first and the first names last.  What a cultural faux pas on my part
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO!

Nah, It is a Southern thing.  People call me Miss Rosie out of respect. Even my father-in-law addresses me that way.

It is a "Driving Miss Daisy" thing. You wouldn't understand. 

Hee hee!

Regards from Miss Rosie


----------



## tn5421

Cereal, the Mr. Killer


----------



## manifold

Lynch All Liars - MafiaWiki


----------



## Ropey

^ More Context 



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> or just report people to the mods and get them banned...seemed to work for people in game 2
> 
> i am appalled that players were pming admin about other players etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appalled, yes; surprising, no.
Click to expand...


I'm not surprised that a liar can call a truth teller a liar and then put their hands in their ears when asked to respond to the lie.

SB didn't respond either.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I've had dreams where I'm falling and wake up before I hit the ground. I've had dreams were something jumps out at me from the bushes and I wake up before it gets me. I've also had dreams were someone is chasing me and I can't run fast enough to escape. I've had dreams where I have to jump into water full of sharks or I'm in water full of sharks. I've also had dreams where there is a tornado coming and I can't find a place to hide. And I had a dream I was in the woods with my dogs and were were surrounded by a wolf pack and couldn't escape. I've had dreams were I'm alone in my house and someone is trying to get in and I can't all for help because I keep dialing the wrong number.
> 
> Other than that, my dreams are very pleasant and relaxing.




My favorite is being back in school and I can't find the room I'm supposed to be in....or end up in the wrong room....or have this feeling that I'm going to be late to class but things keep me from getting there....very frustrating.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had dreams where I'm falling and wake up before I hit the ground. I've had dreams were something jumps out at me from the bushes and I wake up before it gets me. I've also had dreams were someone is chasing me and I can't run fast enough to escape. I've had dreams where I have to jump into water full of sharks or I'm in water full of sharks. I've also had dreams where there is a tornado coming and I can't find a place to hide. And I had a dream I was in the woods with my dogs and were were surrounded by a wolf pack and couldn't escape. I've had dreams were I'm alone in my house and someone is trying to get in and I can't all for help because I keep dialing the wrong number.
> 
> Other than that, my dreams are very pleasant and relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is being back in school and I can't find the room I'm supposed to be in....or end up in the wrong room....or have this feeling that I'm going to be late to class but things keep me from getting there....very frustrating.
Click to expand...


What about when you keep missing class and you are going to fail if you don't do what you are supposed to do but you keep missing class anyway?

And yes, getting lost trying to find class, losing your schedule, forgetting your locker combo, yep.

Or what about the starting a new job in a huge building and having no clue where you are or trying to call in sick but never quite being able to. Or the snowing in the middle of summer or the thinking you can fly or going back in time.

I swear these are all dreams. I don't do any drugs.


----------



## Avatar4321

Isn't the night supposed to be over? Is everything alright wake?


----------



## Wake

On it.


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> Isn't the night supposed to be over? Is everything alright wake?





Wake said:


> On it.



he meant Mountain Time


----------



## Wake

I hope you guys are having fun slowly unfolding this puzzle. 

My gameplay situation when it comes to Mafia is unique. I made the mistake of jumping into 7 different games at once out of boredom, and eventually had to jump back out because I realized I couldn't do them all at once. With my ADHD it's an extreme challenge hyper-focusing on 7 different games. Mafia is far more complex than chess, and it requires some concentration. In my case it requires a lot. Oddly enough when playing I tend to enter Hyper Mode, and start dishing out posts with near super-human focus. ADHD is weird like that. The disorder's sort of like an attention allocation problem.

Personally I've been trying to get my posts smaller, because otherwise I end up dishing out massive amounts of energy functioning as a red-hot catalyst that gets the Town moving and talking.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> I hope you guys are having fun slowly unfolding this puzzle.
> 
> My gameplay situation when it comes to Mafia is unique. I made the mistake of jumping into 7 different games at once out of boredom, and eventually had to jump back out because I realized I couldn't do them all at once. With my ADHD it's an extreme challenge hyper-focusing on 7 different games. Mafia is far more complex than chess, and it requires some concentration. In my case it requires a lot. Oddly enough when playing I tend to enter Hyper Mode, and start dishing out posts with near super-human focus. ADHD is weird like that. The disorder's sort of like an attention allocation problem.
> 
> Personally I've been trying to get my posts smaller, because otherwise I end up dishing out massive amounts of energy functioning as a red-hot catalyst that gets the Town moving and talking.




I don't think I could do that....play in that many games...I spend so much time reading and rereading the posts and trying to analyze them, and all the other stuff you are throwing at us in this new game...my head would surely explode.


----------



## Wake

Exactly. I don't do well in multiple games. But when it comes to just one at a time, my posts focus a bit.

Speaking of things being thrown at you guys, I'm thinking of a more intensive flavor theme for game 4. Something more... elemental.


----------



## Wake

*Praying his games aren't making good people go postal.*


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Exactly. I don't do well in multiple games. But when it comes to just one at a time, my posts focus a bit.
> 
> Speaking of things being thrown at you guys, I'm thinking of a more intensive flavor theme for game 4. Something more... elemental.



Cinderblocks?


----------



## Wake

I don't know...

Not sure what sort of game you guys would like to try next.

The elemental game I had in mind was the classic Fire and Ice Mafia, drawing heavily on Fire and Ice themes, layering, and flavor/power roles.


----------



## Avatar4321

When you said elemental I immediately though of the last airbender. Not sure how you'd so that though.

Could do a final fantasy theme too. With the four elemental fiends as the scum.

Totally showing my geeky side.


----------



## Wake

*Staying in the shadows as much as possible while modding. 

*I've been given good advice, to stick with quality over quantity. Games will be slightly smaller while aiming to keep quality players playing. Been advised that I shouldn't be so lenient, either, so I need to enforce my own rules, or they mean nothing. I'm happy the games are interesting for you guys. 

Planning to step back a bit from the complexity and run a VERY Normal game. No flavor, no muss, no fuss. It'll be a Closed Setup, but absolutely normal and simple. Straight-up pure Mafia next game, guys.


----------



## Avatar4321

Works for me. it's going to be so nice not to be hexed any more this game lol


----------



## manifold




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## manifold

On the plus side, I'm a lot less concerned about getting NK'd.


----------



## Wake




----------



## R.D.

manifold said:


> On the plus side, I'm a lot less concerned about getting NK'd.


----------



## Wake

Just thinking about Mafia, it's friggin' complex. Even what you do in your first 10 posts can completely alter your footing as the game progresses. It's *way* more complex than chess.

...

R.D., what happened to your awesome butterfly avatar?


----------



## R.D.

Wake said:


> Just thinking about Mafia, it's friggin' complex. Even what you do in your first 10 posts can completely alter your footing as the game progresses. It's *way* more complex than chess.
> 
> ...
> 
> R.D., what happened to your awesome butterfly avatar?



When the board was all crazy slow with ads someone said to get rid of avatars and it would run faster.   Then I forgot about it...oops.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> On the plus side, I'm a lot less concerned about getting NK'd.



Really?????? That could only mean one thing, since TOWN can't kill at night!


----------



## Wake

This was probably myself in a past life... as a butterfly.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> This was probably myself in a past life... as a butterfly.



I was gonna rep you for that, but the damn board won't let me!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry Wake but that kind of freaks me out.


----------



## Luissa

Can I gloat in here about not going with the crowd?


----------



## MeBelle

Luissa said:


> Can I gloat in here about not going with the crowd?



Yes you can!!


----------



## Luissa

MeBelle60 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I gloat in here about not going with the crowd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can!!
Click to expand...



Someone said it made me look suspicious.... Hmmm not so much now.


----------



## MeBelle

Luissa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I gloat in here about not going with the crowd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said it made me look suspicious.... Hmmm not so much now.
Click to expand...


Exactly!
It's one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't situations.


----------



## Wake

I've been there. Done that.

MANY times.

Even now I know I've got weak periods where just the right jerk at just the right time could get me... 

Personally one of the funnest parts of Mafia is changing your behavior in the game, in order to not become predictable. Seriously. If you are predictable, you'll get read like a book, and that's not always a good thing.


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> Can I gloat in here about not going with the crowd?



No, the other crowd may have nailed a  scum 

Team playing is the only way to beat scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey Wake, Saw you and Shaitra in a game on the main site. Is it o.k. to share the link? I won't if you guys don't want me to. I was there trying to look up some info. on some players here and found it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey Wake, Saw you and Shaitra in a game on the main site. Is it o.k. to share the link? I won't if you guys don't want me to. I was there trying to look up some info. on some players here and found it.



You won't find my game cause im using a different name. But I just caught one of the scum there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah that's why I asked. The only reason I knew it was Shaitra was because she linked games here and Wake is Wake88 there. So I will wait until she says it is o.k.

And good for you Avi, I'm not surprised you joined in. I really don't have the time for playing there and here and there is so much more pressure there IMO, yikes!!


----------



## Avatar4321

Pretty sure i have both but I know we got the first one.


----------



## Shaitra

Good job Avi!  I think I'm playing the VI in my game though.


----------



## R.D.

H'okay


----------



## Avatar4321

shaitra said:


> good job avi!  I think i'm playing the vi in my game though.



vi?


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I gloat in here about not going with the crowd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the other crowd may have nailed a  scum
> 
> 
> 
> Team playing is the only way to beat scum.
Click to expand...



But they didn't, did they?


----------



## Wake

*Cool it guys. Save it for Day 3.*


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wake, Saw you and Shaitra in a game on the main site. Is it o.k. to share the link? I won't if you guys don't want me to. I was there trying to look up some info. on some players here and found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find my game cause im using a different name. But I just caught one of the scum there.
Click to expand...


Newbie 1512, bruin228? 

If wrong, please send PM.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *Staying in the shadows as much as possible while modding.
> 
> *I've been given good advice, to stick with quality over quantity. Games will be slightly smaller while aiming to keep quality players playing. Been advised that I shouldn't be so lenient, either, so I need to enforce my own rules, or they mean nothing. I'm happy the games are interesting for you guys.
> 
> *Planning to step back a bit from the complexity and run a VERY Normal game. No flavor, no muss, no fuss. It'll be a Closed Setup, but absolutely normal and simple. Straight-up pure Mafia next game, guys.*



Won't make a difference when so many people put in so little analysis that I am skeptical that they would make the effort to find scum even if you listed them by name in the town role PM's.   The sheer number of people who sign up and non-play will make the game state at this site always inherently unstable and pro-scum IMHO.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staying in the shadows as much as possible while modding.
> 
> *I've been given good advice, to stick with quality over quantity. Games will be slightly smaller while aiming to keep quality players playing. Been advised that I shouldn't be so lenient, either, so I need to enforce my own rules, or they mean nothing. I'm happy the games are interesting for you guys.
> 
> *Planning to step back a bit from the complexity and run a VERY Normal game. No flavor, no muss, no fuss. It'll be a Closed Setup, but absolutely normal and simple. Straight-up pure Mafia next game, guys.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't make a difference when so many people put in so little analysis that I am skeptical that they would make the effort to find scum even if you listed them by name in the town role PM's.   The sheer number of people who sign up and non-play will make the game state at this site always inherently unstable and pro-scum IMHO.
Click to expand...


That's pretty accurate and frustrating....some are playing for self-preservation and that's all they care about.


----------



## Grandma

Wake, could you (cattle)prod ZZZX and let him know Day 3 starts Wednesday afternoon?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Wake, could you (cattle)prod ZZZX and let him know Day 3 starts Wednesday afternoon?



ZZZX needs to be replaced.


----------



## Wolfsister77

How about in the next game, days are shorter? Meaning day one a week and the others 5? 

Also, a minimum posting requirement should be established. And not just a fluff post, but a real game related post once or twice a day unless on V/LA or you start getting strikes. If you can't do this, don't sign up. I know I shouldn't talk. I've had some serious RL issues that I didn't anticipate get in the way of being as active this game. I've discussed it with Wake so at the very least, talk to the mod. 

The 2 things I think will help the most is shorter days, and more active participation from the players.

I would recommend a replacement thread where someone who wants to play but didn't sign up, can sign up or PM Wake and be a replacement if needed. I'd hate to see anyone else modkilled. That can seriously screw things up also.

Maybe I'll do that for game 4 if there are a lot of players signed up, be a back up.


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staying in the shadows as much as possible while modding.
> 
> *I've been given good advice, to stick with quality over quantity. Games will be slightly smaller while aiming to keep quality players playing. Been advised that I shouldn't be so lenient, either, so I need to enforce my own rules, or they mean nothing. I'm happy the games are interesting for you guys.
> 
> *Planning to step back a bit from the complexity and run a VERY Normal game. No flavor, no muss, no fuss. It'll be a Closed Setup, but absolutely normal and simple. Straight-up pure Mafia next game, guys.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't make a difference when so many people put in so little analysis that I am skeptical that they would make the effort to find scum even if you listed them by name in the town role PM's.   The sheer number of people who sign up and non-play will make the game state at this site always inherently unstable and pro-scum IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty accurate and frustrating....some are playing for self-preservation and that's all they care about.
Click to expand...


This!^^^^


----------



## manifold




----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree mani, sameech is such a whiner.


----------



## R.D.

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree mani, sameech is such a whiner.



I though that _was_ mani.  Unless he's scum of course


----------



## Grandma

Definitely something has to be done about participation. The way these games go on, it's almost certain that there will be a holiday in there, plus RL events and issues. Even so, most players are able to put in an appearance and make a post or two that contributes to their win condition.


----------



## Luissa

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staying in the shadows as much as possible while modding.
> 
> 
> 
> *I've been given good advice, to stick with quality over quantity. Games will be slightly smaller while aiming to keep quality players playing. Been advised that I shouldn't be so lenient, either, so I need to enforce my own rules, or they mean nothing. I'm happy the games are interesting for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> *Planning to step back a bit from the complexity and run a VERY Normal game. No flavor, no muss, no fuss. It'll be a Closed Setup, but absolutely normal and simple. Straight-up pure Mafia next game, guys.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't make a difference when so many people put in so little analysis that I am skeptical that they would make the effort to find scum even if you listed them by name in the town role PM's.   The sheer number of people who sign up and non-play will make the game state at this site always inherently unstable and pro-scum IMHO.
Click to expand...



Or there is some who don't want to get involved in drama, read the comments, and try not to mislynch.... Like what just happened.  
Plus not be targeted by who we are investigating.


----------



## Luissa

Last time people were so worried about who didn't post as much as they thought they should, it made people like me suspicious of them because they kept hounding them. 
I don't see that as a very good way to find scum.


----------



## Grandma

Someone's being quiet doesn't necessarily mean they're scum, but refusing to post isn't exactly fair play if they are scum, and if they are town they aren't working towards town's win condition.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree mani, sameech is such a whiner.



Careful I might have an anxiety attack and have to take a V/LA and then keep posting and then keep talking about my stress.....wait, maybe that is somebody else


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> Someone's being quiet doesn't necessarily mean they're scum, but refusing to post isn't exactly fair play if they are scum, and if they are town they aren't working towards town's win condition.



 For example, lurking, self-voting, and claiming without reason are usually considered to be anti-Town behavior.  Anti-Town - MafiaWiki


----------



## Shaitra

I agree we should all try to post as much as we can, but everything needs to be taken into consideration.  I've had a huge RL curveball thrown at me after this game started and I'm sure it's affected how much I have posted in the game.  But I'm keeping up the best I can and contributing when I see things.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I agree we should all try to post as much as we can, but everything needs to be taken into consideration.  I've had a huge RL curveball thrown at me after this game started and I'm sure it's affected how much I have posted in the game.  But I'm keeping up the best I can and contributing when I see things.



Me too Shaitra, I understand. There's always going to have to be exceptions. We are human after all.


----------



## Grandma

Yeah, Shaitra, you try to keep up and contribute. You're good.


----------



## manifold




----------



## Avatar4321

Luissa said:


> Last time people were so worried about who didn't post as much as they thought they should, it made people like me suspicious of them because they kept hounding them.
> I don't see that as a very good way to find scum.



We don't have a sound method of finding scum. I think it may be because the people involved in our games are unique, we don't follow standard protocols for mafia games. So what is typically considered anti-town behavior could simply be, for example, mani being a dick (Couldn't resisist)

I know I am having a more difficult time discerning who is actually being scummy just from the sheer fact that we have so many people saying so many things and alot of unnecessary drama.


----------



## Wolfsister77

manifold said:


>



That must be sameech's childhood photo.


----------



## Wake

Drama is a part of Mafia. It's uncommon for a game to resolve without personal feelings influencing logical, game-related decisions. 

Hell, I once killed a player for getting fresh with me in another game. You ARE allowed to do whatever you want with your abilities, for whatever reasons. The counterbalance for anti-Town behavior is the ever-present policy lynch. 

On the main site there's something called "*Wisdom of the Crowds*," in which players in signup can complain to the mod and try to convince him not to let Bobby or Karen play. I don't really do that, because I've been WotC'd by a handful of players who got their feathers ruffled, crimped, and torn off by me in one past game. I can be _extremely_ aggressive in these games, and aggression (sans incivility) is a subject of intense debate. Throw ADHD into the mix, and you've got a nut.


----------



## Avatar4321

really? i don't really take anything personal from the game lol.


----------



## manifold

scum loves a policy lynch.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be sameech's childhood photo.
Click to expand...


Oh look one of Eve's three faces made a funny.  Now if only one of them could play the game we could be all the better for it because so far prentending to be unavailable while posting elsewhere on the site and crying to Wake for rule changes are about the best contribution we have had out of them so far.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be sameech's childhood photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look one of Eve's three faces made a funny.  Now if only one of them could play the game we could be all the better for it because so far prentending to be unavailable while posting elsewhere on the site and crying to Wake for rule changes are about the best contribution we have had out of them so far.
Click to expand...


Poor Sameech. His whining just never ends.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Still not understanding the hostility here.


----------



## manifold




----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time people were so worried about who didn't post as much as they thought they should, it made people like me suspicious of them because they kept hounding them.
> I don't see that as a very good way to find scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a sound method of finding scum. I think it may be because the people involved in our games are unique, we don't follow standard protocols for mafia games. So what is typically considered anti-town behavior could simply be, for example, mani being a dick (Couldn't resisist)
> 
> I know I am having a more difficult time discerning who is actually being scummy just from the sheer fact that we have so many people saying so many things and alot of unnecessary drama.
Click to expand...


I don't know. I think it was R.D. who mentioned in game, "factions". I was unsure what she meant at first, until I was playing this game. I believe I have seen some old rivalries come up and affect the game and not necessarily reasoning and game logic behind a vote. I thought I may see personalities clashing from past differences. I may be wrong, but this is what I gathered. I don't think this true of all votes, just reading the game(s) give me that vibe. 

I don't know if this is the same on other Mafiascum sites. Here people have political differences and or differences on the other forums available. I don't know if there are forums where people can get into it on Mafiascum. But I wonder, are they able to play the game without the past interfering with their perceptions of who is who, or who is scum vs. town. If there are no forums on Mafiascum where one can fight about whatever the flavor du jour is, perhaps judgments may be less clouded- if indeed it has been. I could be far off the mark.


----------



## Mertex

Some can't get over the fact that it is a game.  Nothing said during the game means anything outside the game.   Some of the more experienced players are name-calling and it doesn't bother me, but I sense that some of the players are getting offended inside and outside of the game and that's too bad.  They need to get over it or not play.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait;9448778 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time people were so worried about who didn't post as much as they thought they should, it made people like me suspicious of them because they kept hounding them.
> I don't see that as a very good way to find scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a sound method of finding scum. I think it may be because the people involved in our games are unique, we don't follow standard protocols for mafia games. So what is typically considered anti-town behavior could simply be, for example, mani being a dick (Couldn't resisist)
> 
> I know I am having a more difficult time discerning who is actually being scummy just from the sheer fact that we have so many people saying so many things and alot of unnecessary drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. I think it was R.D. who mentioned in game, "factions". I was unsure what she meant at first, until I was playing this game. I believe I have seen some old rivalries come up and affect the game and not necessarily reasoning and game logic behind a vote. I thought I may see personalities clashing from past differences. I may be wrong, but this is what I gathered. I don't think this true of all votes, just reading the game(s) give me that vibe.
> 
> I don't know if this is the same on other Mafiascum sites. Here people have political differences and or differences on the other forums available. I don't know if there are forums where people can get into it on Mafiascum. But I wonder, are they able to play the game without the past interfering with their perceptions of who is who, or who is scum vs. town. If there are no forums on Mafiascum where one can fight about whatever the flavor du jour is, perhaps judgments may be less clouded- if indeed it has been. I could be far off the mark.
Click to expand...


The problem is that so many people phone in their votes, just parroting what someone else has already said.  Like with the current mislynch, there has to be at the very least 5 town in on that, everyone just stacked up behind SR's meta argument, and it makes it impossible to sort through that analytically because everybody stood on SR's convictions and analysis and not their own as I had suggested on more than one occasion that town offer up.  When they do crap like this,  it just puts town further and further out of reach of winning because they make it impossible to sift through the wreckage of mislynches.

There are so many bad habits here that it is increasingly pointless to even try to play.  I suspect that most of the people barely scan a few pages of the threads if that.   The only reason I let Wake lure me in was because I had never played a 20 person game and the appeal of that caused me to forget why I never wanted to play here again.


----------



## Mertex

Wake doesn't want us discussing the game here.....best the comments be saved for Day 3.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait;9448778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a sound method of finding scum. I think it may be because the people involved in our games are unique, we don't follow standard protocols for mafia games. So what is typically considered anti-town behavior could simply be, for example, mani being a dick (Couldn't resisist)
> 
> I know I am having a more difficult time discerning who is actually being scummy just from the sheer fact that we have so many people saying so many things and alot of unnecessary drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I think it was R.D. who mentioned in game, "factions". I was unsure what she meant at first, until I was playing this game. I believe I have seen some old rivalries come up and affect the game and not necessarily reasoning and game logic behind a vote. I thought I may see personalities clashing from past differences. I may be wrong, but this is what I gathered. I don't think this true of all votes, just reading the game(s) give me that vibe.
> 
> I don't know if this is the same on other Mafiascum sites. Here people have political differences and or differences on the other forums available. I don't know if there are forums where people can get into it on Mafiascum. But I wonder, are they able to play the game without the past interfering with their perceptions of who is who, or who is scum vs. town. If there are no forums on Mafiascum where one can fight about whatever the flavor du jour is, perhaps judgments may be less clouded- if indeed it has been. I could be far off the mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that so many people phone in their votes, just parroting what someone else has already said.  Like with the current mislynch, there has to be at the very least 5 town in on that, everyone just stacked up behind SR's meta argument, and it makes it impossible to sort through that analytically because everybody stood on SR's convictions and analysis and not their own as I had suggested on more than one occasion that town offer up.  When they do crap like this,  it just puts town further and further out of reach of winning because they make it impossible to sift through the wreckage of mislynches.
> 
> There are so many bad habits here that it is increasingly pointless to even try to play.  I suspect that most of the people barely scan a few pages of the threads if that.   The only reason I let Wake lure me in was because I had never played a 20 person game and the appeal of that caused me to forget why I never wanted to play here again.
Click to expand...


Well sameech, you could help us with that in the game instead of taking your frustrations out on others outside of it.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that so many people phone in their votes, just parroting what someone else has already said.  Like with the current mislynch, there has to be at the very least 5 town in on that, everyone just stacked up behind SR's meta argument, and it makes it impossible to sort through that analytically because everybody stood on SR's convictions and analysis and not their own as I had suggested on more than one occasion that town offer up.  When they do crap like this,  it just puts town further and further out of reach of winning because they make it impossible to sift through the wreckage of mislynches.
> 
> There are so many bad habits here that it is increasingly pointless to even try to play.  I suspect that most of the people barely scan a few pages of the threads if that.   The only reason I let Wake lure me in was because I had never played a 20 person game and the appeal of that caused me to forget why I never wanted to play here again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake doesn't want us discussing the game here.....best the comments be saved for Day 3.
Click to expand...


It is a mafia discussion thread and we are discussing the bigger picture issues.  When I tried discussing these things in the Game #2 thread, people's ego's got all bruised about me trying to tell them what to do when I was doing what Wake had asked me to do.  

If Wake doesn't like discussing the systemic problems by pointing to a mathematical truth in the current situation as illustration, then Wake can modkill me.  9 votes-4 scum max=at least 5 town members.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well sameech, you could help us with that in the game instead of taking your frustrations out on others outside of it.



Are you deciding to play again or is it too hard on your nerves?


----------



## R.D.

CaféAuLait;9448778 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time people were so worried about who didn't post as much as they thought they should, it made people like me suspicious of them because they kept hounding them.
> I don't see that as a very good way to find scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a sound method of finding scum. I think it may be because the people involved in our games are unique, we don't follow standard protocols for mafia games. So what is typically considered anti-town behavior could simply be, for example, mani being a dick (Couldn't resisist)
> 
> I know I am having a more difficult time discerning who is actually being scummy just from the sheer fact that we have so many people saying so many things and alot of unnecessary drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. I think it was R.D. who mentioned in game, "factions". I was unsure what she meant at first, until I was playing this game. I believe I have seen some old rivalries come up and affect the game and not necessarily reasoning and game logic behind a vote. I thought I may see personalities clashing from past differences. I may be wrong, but this is what I gathered. I don't think this true of all votes, just reading the game(s) give me that vibe.
> 
> I don't know if this is the same on other Mafiascum sites. Here people have political differences and or differences on the other forums available. I don't know if there are forums where people can get into it on Mafiascum. But I wonder, are they able to play the game without the past interfering with their perceptions of who is who, or who is scum vs. town. If there are no forums on Mafiascum where one can fight about whatever the flavor du jour is, perhaps judgments may be less clouded- if indeed it has been. I could be far off the mark.
Click to expand...


By factions I was talking about the game, that town players may have different win conditions. 

Players that can't play without becoming personal or carry the game outside are really just not cut out for this, imnsho.  Taunts are all a part of it.


----------



## RosieS

"Mani is a dick" is not a taunt. It is a fact.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## manifold

and then some


----------



## Wake

*If the rule about not discussing ongoing games won't be respected here, then I'm considering locking this discussion thread during every Night phase. I shouldn't have to do that, but I will if I must. Upon game completion these posts will be undeleted. At the main site, even just the gray-area suspicion that you're discussing ongoing games would get you banned for at least one month and force replaced out of all games, and those games potentially destroyed. The last time I accidentally did that there, I was banned for three months straight from playing games. You can discuss all things Mafia AND collect/discuss intel on players using completed games, but NOT discuss ongoing games here. That defeats the purpose of there being a Night Phase.*


----------



## Wake

*Also, I've got a platter of different Setup options for Open games. I should have shared these earlier.* 

Masons and Mafia
Diffusion of Power
C9++
Fire and Ice
Faith Plus One
Hard Boiled
Tit for Tat
Pick Your Poison
Stack the Deck
White Flag 9Open Setup)
Friends and Enemies
Jungle Republic


----------



## Grandma

That's quite a platter there, Wake.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *If the rule about not discussing ongoing games won't be respected here, then I'm considering locking this discussion thread during every Night phase. I shouldn't have to do that, but I will if I must. Upon game completion these posts will be undeleted. At the main site, even just the gray-area suspicion that you're discussing ongoing games would get you banned for at least one month and force replaced out of all games, and those games potentially destroyed. The last time I accidentally did that there, I was banned for three months straight from playing games. You can discuss all things Mafia AND collect/discuss intel on players using completed games, but NOT discuss ongoing games here. That defeats the purpose of there being a Night Phase.*



Strange that you let certain players explanations for why they are not posting as much in this game remain undeleted, but not surprising.....


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time people were so worried about who didn't post as much as they thought they should, it made people like me suspicious of them because they kept hounding them.
> I don't see that as a very good way to find scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a sound method of finding scum. I think it may be because the people involved in our games are unique, we don't follow standard protocols for mafia games. So what is typically considered anti-town behavior could simply be, for example, mani being a dick (Couldn't resisist)
> 
> I know I am having a more difficult time discerning who is actually being scummy just from the sheer fact that we have so many people saying so many things and alot of unnecessary drama.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Like any game, why play if you're not interested in standard protocols?  
This is game 3 for most of us, some just don't care to learn


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the rule about not discussing ongoing games won't be respected here, then I'm considering locking this discussion thread during every Night phase. I shouldn't have to do that, but I will if I must. Upon game completion these posts will be undeleted. At the main site, even just the gray-area suspicion that you're discussing ongoing games would get you banned for at least one month and force replaced out of all games, and those games potentially destroyed. The last time I accidentally did that there, I was banned for three months straight from playing games. You can discuss all things Mafia AND collect/discuss intel on players using completed games, but NOT discuss ongoing games here. That defeats the purpose of there being a Night Phase.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that you let certain players explanations for why they are not posting as much in this game remain undeleted, but not surprising.....
Click to expand...


You couldn't of PM'd Wake about this? You know, you continuously insinuating I'm getting special treatment or rules really sucks. If you must know, I've already gotten a strike from Wake. Two more and you can get me modkilled. Maybe then you'll realize Wake isn't treating me any different than anyone else.


----------



## manifold

couldn't *have*


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are such a dick.


----------



## Luissa

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the rule about not discussing ongoing games won't be respected here, then I'm considering locking this discussion thread during every Night phase. I shouldn't have to do that, but I will if I must. Upon game completion these posts will be undeleted. At the main site, even just the gray-area suspicion that you're discussing ongoing games would get you banned for at least one month and force replaced out of all games, and those games potentially destroyed. The last time I accidentally did that there, I was banned for three months straight from playing games. You can discuss all things Mafia AND collect/discuss intel on players using completed games, but NOT discuss ongoing games here. That defeats the purpose of there being a Night Phase.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that you let certain players explanations for why they are not posting as much in this game remain undeleted, but not surprising.....
Click to expand...



Dude, it was just a holiday and it's summer. Get over it, and maybe get out and get some vitamin D. You won't be so cranky.


----------



## Wake

*I love you guys. It'd be a blast if we all went out for dinner at TGI Fridays.*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *I love you guys. It'd be a blast if we all went out for dinner at TGI Fridays.*



how many would survive?


----------



## Wolfsister77

You must be a glutton for punishment Wake.


----------



## manifold

Wow, the official mafia site sounds like a rip roaring good time.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Some can't get over the fact that it is a game.  Nothing said during the game means anything outside the game.   Some of the more experienced players are name-calling and it doesn't bother me, but I sense that some of the players are getting offended inside and outside of the game and that's too bad.  They need to get over it or not play.




Lol funny you should say that...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wasn't deadline expired over 3 hours ago?

Am I wrong about that?


----------



## R.D.

It was


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some can't get over the fact that it is a game.  Nothing said during the game means anything outside the game.   Some of the more experienced players are name-calling and it doesn't bother me, but I sense that some of the players are getting offended inside and outside of the game and that's too bad.  They need to get over it or not play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol funny you should say that...
Click to expand...


Thank you for validating my post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] -I always worry about you when this happens. In the future, if you could just tell us you won't be here at deadline, that would be sufficient. Hope you are o.k.


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some can't get over the fact that it is a game.  Nothing said during the game means anything outside the game.   Some of the more experienced players are name-calling and it doesn't bother me, but I sense that some of the players are getting offended inside and outside of the game and that's too bad.  They need to get over it or not play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol funny you should say that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for validating my post.
Click to expand...



You did have a point. You can't take a joke. Lol 
You thought I was buddy buddy with KG, for god's sake. I think some really need to lighten up and not take this game so serious.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Trying to lighten the mood!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## manifold




----------



## Wake

I got hit by an emergency shift.

Apparently my employers think it's funny to bump me up from 24 hours per week to 100 (Huge Live-In shift for an elderly client with severe ALS).


----------



## Mertex

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol funny you should say that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for validating my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You did have a point. You can't take a joke. Lol
> You thought I was buddy buddy with KG, for god's sake. I think some really need to lighten up and not take this game so serious.
Click to expand...



Er, your affirmation of KG's post , if you're not friends with her just re-enforces what I said....and, I'm not the one that keeps going on and on about it....


----------



## Luissa

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for validating my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did have a point. You can't take a joke. Lol
> 
> You thought I was buddy buddy with KG, for god's sake. I think some really need to lighten up and not take this game so serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, your affirmation of KG's post , if you're not friends with her just re-enforces what I said....and, I'm not the one that keeps going on and on about it....
Click to expand...



Or it was just funny.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I can't comment right now since the game is closed. But my 2 cents are the game has been compromised. I am not exactly sure how it happened but it seems someone posted the SCUM QT. 

Going by your signature line Wake:

_"Everyone Lies"_


I can't imagine this game is not compromised. But I suppose everyone should weigh in on the issue.


----------



## R.D.

Wake posted it.   I always click every clickable link so that's how I knew


----------



## CaféAuLait

I would also like to point out there were a total of 23 people on that thread when this happened. Some non-members and 19 members. So take it how you will. I know this is not as many as we have playing but I have seen many people browse the thread. If ABC say something and is friends with another, info could be passed that way too.


----------



## CaféAuLait

R.D. said:


> Wake posted it.   I always click every clickable link so that's how I knew



Thanks hun. I had no idea what happened. I thought someone else may, I was unsure.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And when all is said and done, I would like clarification about the 'family members' stuff.


I did not attack Wolf's family, I would NEVER do that. I just questioned if she was on V/LA given she said she was in an emergent situation. It was not meant as an attack on Wolf AT ALL.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait;9460962 said:
			
		

> I can't comment right now since the game is closed. But my 2 cents are the game has been compromised. I am not exactly sure how it happened but it seems someone posted the SCUM QT.
> 
> Going by your signature line Wake:
> 
> _"Everyone Lies"_
> 
> 
> I can't imagine this game is not compromised. But I suppose everyone should weigh in on the issue.




I did not really thinking--assuming it was a mafia scum link.  I did not see any game content, but I was there and need to be replaced (and really really now wish I had peeked LOL)

The game is compromised, but it is probably more our fault than Wake's, or just as much, for being dumbass link clickers when we had every reason to know not to had we thought two seconds first.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sameech/Cafe just because you are not playing the ban on talking about ongoing games is not lifted until Wake officially calls it.

This thread so needs an official terms section.


----------



## Wake

*No discussing ongoing games.*


----------



## Wake

*Thread's open. Deleted posts will be restored. You can discuss Game #3 now.*


----------



## ScarletRage

I have an idea for a setup. Running it past Wake.


----------



## R.D.

After reading through the neighborhoods, without naming names, it's clear some players cant keep the main board out of the game.  They consider it strategy.


----------



## Avatar4321

I didn't bother reading through the neighborhoods. I liked the aspect, but with people not fully participating it created problems. But it was a good way of seeing if people were consistent and telling the truth.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait;9461012 said:
			
		

> And when all is said and done, I would like clarification about the 'family members' stuff.
> 
> 
> I did not attack Wolf's family, I would NEVER do that. I just questioned if she was on V/LA given she said she was in an emergent situation. It was not meant as an attack on Wolf AT ALL.



People also have to realize that what they say in the game thread can and will be used against them; it's all part of the game. If they don't want it in there, they don't need to bring it up in there. Common sense goes a long way!


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait;9461012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when all is said and done, I would like clarification about the 'family members' stuff.
> 
> 
> I did not attack Wolf's family, I would NEVER do that. I just questioned if she was on V/LA given she said she was in an emergent situation. It was not meant as an attack on Wolf AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People also have to realize that what they say in the game thread can and will be used against them; it's all part of the game. If they don't want it in there, they don't need to bring it up in there. Common sense goes a long way!
Click to expand...


Well, someone called me mean 

Bring it tough guy!  Come on, cross this line _________ I dare ya!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9461012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when all is said and done, I would like clarification about the 'family members' stuff.
> 
> 
> I did not attack Wolf's family, I would NEVER do that. I just questioned if she was on V/LA given she said she was in an emergent situation. It was not meant as an attack on Wolf AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People also have to realize that what they say in the game thread can and will be used against them; it's all part of the game. If they don't want it in there, they don't need to bring it up in there. Common sense goes a long way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, someone called me mean
> 
> Bring it tough guy!  Come on, cross this line _________ I dare ya!
Click to expand...


Who, and for what?


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People also have to realize that what they say in the game thread can and will be used against them; it's all part of the game. If they don't want it in there, they don't need to bring it up in there. Common sense goes a long way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone called me mean
> 
> Bring it tough guy!  Come on, cross this line _________ I dare ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who, and for what?
Click to expand...


I don't recall who, it was the beginning of the last game. Why, I guess they think I'm mean, and Rosie     Makes me want to punch 'em though 

I was trying to follow your point that what people say in the game is all up for grabs to be used.   I remember reading that and simply thinking someone was trying to push my buttons, so I ignored it.   I think we would all do better to ignore lots of the jabs


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone called me mean
> 
> Bring it tough guy!  Come on, cross this line _________ I dare ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall who, it was the beginning of the last game. Why, I guess they think I'm mean, and Rosie     Makes me want to punch 'em though
> 
> I was trying to follow your point that what people say in the game is all up for grabs to be used.   I remember reading that and simply thinking someone was trying to push my buttons, so I ignored it.   I think we would all do better to ignore lots of the jabs
Click to expand...


Yep! People use them to get a reaction, and there are a few players that fall for them every time. Get someone riled up enough, and they're bound to screw up if they're scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone called me mean
> 
> Bring it tough guy!  Come on, cross this line _________ I dare ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall who, it was the beginning of the last game. Why, I guess they think I'm mean, and Rosie     Makes me want to punch 'em though
> 
> I was trying to follow your point that what people say in the game is all up for grabs to be used.   I remember reading that and simply thinking someone was trying to push my buttons, so I ignored it.   I think we would all do better to ignore lots of the jabs
Click to expand...



I commented on that in this game.  I read it in game 2 ( not as it happened) BUT I want to say you were commenting on it too...and you did not seem upset by the claim. I wish I could recall who said it. I can't for the life of me though. When I commented on it I was not trying to call names, I hope you realize that.


----------



## tn5421

R.D. said:


> After reading through the neighborhoods, without naming names, it's clear some players cant keep the main board out of the game.  They consider it strategy.



I've used that to my advantage during USMB #2 and to a lesser extent in USMB#3


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I didn't bother reading through the neighborhoods. I liked the aspect, but with people not fully participating it created problems. But it was a good way of seeing if people were consistent and telling the truth.





I tried reading all the neighborhoods to see if anyone was close to fingering me as Scum, but it looks as if I wasn't even playing.....


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother reading through the neighborhoods. I liked the aspect, but with people not fully participating it created problems. But it was a good way of seeing if people were consistent and telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried reading all the neighborhoods to see if anyone was close to fingering me as Scum, but it looks as if I wasn't even playing.....
Click to expand...


You weren't high on my radar. You were clearly playing different but i wasnt sure if it was because you were scum or because you are just learning to play better.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried reading all the neighborhoods to see if anyone was close to fingering me as Scum, but it looks as if I wasn't even playing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't high on my radar. You were clearly playing different but i wasnt sure if it was because you were scum or because you are just learning to play better.
Click to expand...


Ditto.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother reading through the neighborhoods. I liked the aspect, but with people not fully participating it created problems. But it was a good way of seeing if people were consistent and telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried reading all the neighborhoods to see if anyone was close to fingering me as Scum, but it looks as if I wasn't even playing.....
Click to expand...


It wasn't until your vote on Day 3 so quickly that I thought much about you one way or the other and it was a pretty big flag jumping on someone out of the gates who hadn't even been in on the mislynch and had argued against  lynching anyone we weren't 100% on.  

I think once on Day 2 you posted something and my first thought was "Crap.  I forgot Mertex was even playing.  I thought maybe she was one of those extra names."


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother reading through the neighborhoods. I liked the aspect, but with people not fully participating it created problems. But it was a good way of seeing if people were consistent and telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried reading all the neighborhoods to see if anyone was close to fingering me as Scum, but it looks as if I wasn't even playing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't until your vote on Day 3 so quickly that I thought much about you one way or the other and it was a pretty big flag jumping on someone out of the gates who hadn't even been in on the mislynch and had argued against  lynching anyone we weren't 100% on.
> 
> I think once on Day 2 you posted something and my first thought was "Crap.  I forgot Mertex was even playing.  I thought maybe she was one of those extra names."
Click to expand...


I wanted to align with someone that was clearly giving Town vibes to others and FA and Cafe seemed like the obvious.  I wasn't going to keep my vote on you for long, because I knew you had a track record of coming after those that voted for you....but you were so intent on Miss Scarlet, that I didn't have to rush.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried reading all the neighborhoods to see if anyone was close to fingering me as Scum, but it looks as if I wasn't even playing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't until your vote on Day 3 so quickly that I thought much about you one way or the other and it was a pretty big flag jumping on someone out of the gates who hadn't even been in on the mislynch and had argued against  lynching anyone we weren't 100% on.
> 
> I think once on Day 2 you posted something and my first thought was "Crap.  I forgot Mertex was even playing.  I thought maybe she was one of those extra names."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted to align with someone that was clearly giving Town vibes to others and FA and Cafe seemed like the obvious.  I wasn't going to keep my vote on you for long, because I knew you had a track record of coming after those that voted for you....but you were so intent on Miss Scarlet, that I didn't have to rush.
Click to expand...


I wasn't intent on SR.  I was intent on getting off Cafe in the least suspicious way possible and SR just happened to be the best port in the storm that required the least argument.  Even if you were not planning on sitting there awhile, you might want to be careful of that kind of move if you are scum in the future.  Piling on votes on someone who wasn't in on a mislynch out of the gates right after the mislynch could be read by some as a tell.


----------



## Wake

*Official USMB Mafia Game #5: Fire and Ice
Official USMB Mafia Game #6: Working Title (Medium/Closed Setup/Themed/Not Normal)
*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Official USMB Mafia Game #5: Fire and Ice
> Official USMB Mafia Game #6: Working Title (Medium/Closed Setup/Themed/Not Normal)
> *



You will always have a back-up/replacement player in me or someone who can fill a hard to fill spot in a game. That is something I can do to help Wake but it is probably the best I can do for a few games. I will play actively again in the future but not for awhile. I would also be willing to mod a game in the future. I would just need a few basic tips on a few things but that might give you a chance to play if you wanted to Wake.


----------



## Wake

O, and before I forget, Day 1 is always a firefight. You could accidentally fart while sneezing and get lynched over it. Don't give'em reasons to train their lasers on you, 'cause they'll run you down over on any reasons they think are good. That's part of the sublime complexity of it all. Tap into your people skills and DON'T GET LYNCHED!


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *Official USMB Mafia Game #5: Fire and Ice
> Official USMB Mafia Game #6: Working Title (Medium/Closed Setup/Themed/Not Normal)
> *



not really sure this site is ready for insane roles.....just my two bits if that is where you may be heading......


----------



## Wake

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Official USMB Mafia Game #5: Fire and Ice
> Official USMB Mafia Game #6: Working Title (Medium/Closed Setup/Themed/Not Normal)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really sure this site is ready for insane roles.....just my two bits if that is where you may be heading......
Click to expand...


I see.

Thank goodness for other projects.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Official USMB Mafia Game #5: Fire and Ice
> Official USMB Mafia Game #6: Working Title (Medium/Closed Setup/Themed/Not Normal)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really sure this site is ready for insane roles.....just my two bits if that is where you may be heading......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Thank goodness for other projects.
Click to expand...


Is that home video of you Wake? 

I think we can handle insane roles and that gives me an idea for one.

A SK who uses retractable metal claws made of titanium. When he/she kills, the victim is decapitated.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> not really sure this site is ready for insane roles.....just my two bits if that is where you may be heading......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Thank goodness for other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that home video of you Wake?
> 
> I think we can handle insane roles and that gives me an idea for one.
> 
> A SK who uses retractable metal claws made of titanium. When he/she kills, the victim is decapitated.
Click to expand...


The problem is if you have an insane cop.  This town doesn't need any reason to lynch its own, let alone making an effort to figure out reverse reads.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Thank goodness for other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that home video of you Wake?
> 
> I think we can handle insane roles and that gives me an idea for one.
> 
> A SK who uses retractable metal claws made of titanium. When he/she kills, the victim is decapitated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is if you have an insane cop.  This town doesn't need any reason to lynch its own, let alone making an effort to figure out reverse reads.
Click to expand...


True, now I get what you mean by insane role. 

I think a SK in the game needs to happen. I like the idea of tracker and a jailkeep as opposed to Dr. and cop and then have a roleblocker for the mafia side. Add in a SK who works by themselves and the rest VT's and goons and you got yourself a game.

BTW-mani is the obvious choice for the SK.


----------



## Wake

The next huge game will have a Serial Killer. A badass one.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> True, now I get what you mean by insane role.
> 
> I think a SK in the game needs to happen. I like the idea of tracker and a jailkeep as opposed to Dr. and cop and then have a roleblocker for the mafia side. Add in a SK who works by themselves and the rest VT's and goons and you got yourself a game.
> 
> BTW-mani is the obvious choice for the SK.



Depends on how big it is.  I think the problem with spreading PR's out too much with this group is that it just encourages people to sit on their hands.  I have thought about some games themes I would like to play/twists I would like to see, but in the end, modding doesn't interest me that much when games drag on for so long, and it is hard to find just the right place for those type theme games.  I'm still looking though.  Staying away from the all games all the time places so I may find  my game home somewhere like a One Direction Fan Club message board where I will be cursing at tween girls for screwing up or something


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, now I get what you mean by insane role.
> 
> I think a SK in the game needs to happen. I like the idea of tracker and a jailkeep as opposed to Dr. and cop and then have a roleblocker for the mafia side. Add in a SK who works by themselves and the rest VT's and goons and you got yourself a game.
> 
> BTW-mani is the obvious choice for the SK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how big it is.  I think the problem with spreading PR's out too much with this group is that it just encourages people to sit on their hands.  I have thought about some games themes I would like to play/twists I would like to see, but in the end, modding doesn't interest me that much when games drag on for so long, and it is hard to find just the right place for those type theme games.  I'm still looking though.  Staying away from the all games all the time places so I may find  my game home somewhere like a One Direction Fan Club message board where I will be cursing at tween girls for screwing up or something
Click to expand...


I've been looking around too but I will definitely be here to help Wake regardless and really there is only so much time I can spend. This forum is the only one I go to but I have been reading up and considering if I want to try a newbie game at the main site. There is also another one that is completely different. Their days are 24 hours and there is no hammer. So whoever has the most votes at the end gets lynched. And you add your own vote count when you vote someone so the mod doesn't have to furiously try to keep up with rapid voting and vote changing. It looks interesting. We'll see.


----------



## Wake

Around three years ago, at another forum, I ran a Mafia game with a very special function. That dynamic caused the game explode in a continual barrage of activity. Each player I gave a card that could only be used once, during a Day. The cards allowed each person a unique and clever ability. Soon I will host a game using these cards again.


----------



## R.D.

I know I'm a broken record, but your days are too long....boring!

People aren't playing because they have so much time to run out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think I already know who everyone is in the game already. 

But yeah, pretty boring if no one posts much of anything. That's a problem in every game. Don't know what can be done except folks have to post substantial posts. Some aren't.


----------



## Wake

The game currently being run was a backup game if a mistake were made. This buys me time to work on a game as interesting as #3, but with yet another layer. Plus, I wanted you guys to experience a very popular, classic Mafia game. Apparently you guys started with the more advanced stuff, so the current game is pretty simple.  

Don't worry. We'll be dealing with Plasma Shots and Booby Traps soon enough.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I already know who everyone is in the game already.
> 
> But yeah, pretty boring if no one posts much of anything. That's a problem in every game. Don't know what can be done except folks have to post substantial posts. Some aren't.



it is the lack of PR's.  nobody needs to figure out who to protect, investigate, shoot, etc.


----------



## Wake

Good morning guys. Apologies for the intrusion. I'm planning to start heavily promoting Mafia at USMB, and was wondering if I could have your permission to use your quotes that promote it. With time I'm thinking more and more players will gain interest in our game, and play with us. If you have some ideas on promoting the game, please share them! 

   [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=49728]ScarletRage[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

I aim to bring at least four new player to the game within the next month, and likely more.


----------



## Moonglow

I'll help, if I am not in the hoosegow....


----------



## RosieS

Sure, quote me any which way, Wake.

If ppl want 'splaining, I will do that, too.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

If you find something good to use, go ahead. Not really sure I've said anything worth quoting though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sure, use whatever you want that I've said.


----------



## R.D.

I want royalties


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> I want royalties



Hire me and ill negotiate for you. I just want 5%.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-I am always happy to help in any way I can. My best quote is probably on that thread in the FZ but feel free to use anything I've said. And anyone can PM me any time with questions. I'm always happy to help any time Wake. I still plan to start a thread here on basic questions someone might have who would be interested in playing that anyone can add to. Just a matter of finding the time.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want royalties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hire me and ill negotiate for you. I just want 5%.
Click to expand...


Deal.  Then hire me and I'll invest it for you


----------



## Shaitra

Sounds good Wake.  Use my quotes if you'd like.


----------



## sameech

I defy you to find a _real_ quote from me that encourages players to join, but if you do, feel free.


----------



## Grandma

Go for it.


----------



## tn5421

Use whatever you want of mine, as long as its attributed to me.


----------



## FA_Q2

Of course wake.  Not only do I like the game and play but anything posted here is public anyway so you really didn't need to seek the permission in the first place to use quotes on other parts of this site.  I appreciate it though and use whatever you can to get a more vibrant mafia community here.


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> i defy you to find a _real_ quote from me that encourages players to join, but if you do, feel free.



lol


----------



## Wake

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it.

It looks like we may have at least two new players joining us next game. My goal is to run the *Fire and Ice* Open Setup, but give it a nice elemental skin, and allow more slots since we'll have more players. I'll be speaking with some vets on the main site to get their take on how to keep it balanced.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Bluesmistress wants to and so does TheOldSchool but it lookes like BobPlumb might be interested and Gracie might be also.


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW wake please put me in for game 5 already


----------



## Wake

Mafia in a nutshell.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I doubt I have said anything useful, but if you think you find any bits-o-wisdom- go for it.


----------



## Mertex

You can use any post of mine that you want....but you have to pay me more than you pay R.D.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> You can use any post of mine that you want....but you have to pay me more than you pay R.D.



Gosh if I had known there was a system of payola, perhaps I wouldn't have OMGUS'ed Wake so much.....no, never mind, now that I think about it, I still would have.  Money can't buy happiness


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use any post of mine that you want....but you have to pay me more than you pay R.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh if I had known there was a system of payola, perhaps I wouldn't have OMGUS'ed Wake so much.....no, never mind, now that I think about it, I still would have.  Money can't buy happiness
Click to expand...


Might I suggest taking up fishing?


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use any post of mine that you want....but you have to pay me more than you pay R.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh if I had known there was a system of payola, perhaps I wouldn't have OMGUS'ed Wake so much.....no, never mind, now that I think about it, I still would have.  Money can't buy happiness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might I suggest taking up fishing?
Click to expand...


Too quiet.  I like noise.


----------



## manifold




----------



## Wolfsister77

Hugs for mani.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Mafia in a nutshell.



It's not Paranoia when they really are out to get you


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


>




Tsk, tsk......


----------



## Avatar4321

Night times over. I want to know if I am still alive.


----------



## Wake

So my current plan is running with Fire and Ice.

However, I don't want you guys getting bored with the classics.

That means I'm going to add a few special somethings to the mix. New things. 

Working on it now.


----------



## manifold

I figured out who all three scum are in game 4, but I can't tell you because, well, I'm dead.

Thanks again dickheads.


----------



## CaféAuLait

manifold said:


> I figured out who all three scum are in game 4, but I can't tell you because, well, I'm dead.
> 
> Thanks again dickheads.



I had nothing to do with your death, so you can tell me!


----------



## manifold

CaféAuLait;9540181 said:
			
		

> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out who all three scum are in game 4, but I can't tell you because, well, I'm dead.
> 
> Thanks again dickheads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had nothing to do with your death, so you can tell me!
Click to expand...


Sorry, but that's not how the whole dead thing works unfortunately.


----------



## CaféAuLait

So if I hired Ms. Cleo she could not help? LOL




I know Mani you can't say anything, just playing around.


----------



## manifold

I don't know shit.

I was actually glad I was the townie lynched on day one. I've been crazy busy at work and I couldn't really give it the attention an earnest effort requires.

But it did get me wondering whether there has ever been a mafia format that allowed the dead to post but not get a vote, and how much advantage that would give town?


----------



## Wake

The possibilities in Mafia are nearly unlimited. We've got Necromancers that can bring back the dead (but do they still have a good heart?), Recruiters that can summon 2 or more randomly-aligned players each few Days (if we have a big enough playerbase), and other very special tricks. If I do create that sort of role, and test it at the main site, I'll give it the win condition... of creating chaos for all. It could be set on fire if a secondary majority vote to exorcise it ever occurred.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> The possibilities in Mafia are nearly unlimited. We've got Necromancers that can bring back the dead (but do they still have a good heart?), Recruiters that can summon 2 or more randomly-aligned players each few Days (if we have a big enough playerbase), and other very special tricks. If I do create that sort of role, and test it at the main site, I'll give it the win condition... of creating chaos for all. It could be set on fire if a secondary majority vote to exorcise it ever occurred.



Sounds rather interesting. LOL


----------



## RosieS

Hey everybody,

     Allow me a minute of your time for a Rosie PSA. And as Avatar sez, it is Rosie being Rosie.

      If I have friended you on this site, it's political. If I haven't, it's political.

      Even tho' my son got married last Saturday, I have not flooded anyone's Inbox with wedding pix,                
      because that would be personal.

       I don't do that for political reasons.

      The only exception to friending despite politics is my friending Wake.

       As we all know, the poor boy needs all the help he can get.

       Thanks for your attention. Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Congrats on the wedding!

I have also friended Wake.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey Rosie, Congrats on your son's wedding and I'm happy to have you as a political friend here at USMB.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey Rosie, Congrats on your son's wedding and I'm happy to have you as a political friend here at USMB.



Thanks much, Wolfie! I have my first DIL and she's a beauty!

Lurve reading your stuff on the main board, my friend!!!!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

Had a bit of good fortune today, in a good while. My secondary employer called me up since last October, and offered me to work two 6-hour shifts for a new client. That's good, because I can use all the help I can get on paying down school debts and bills. Mom's crown replacement in September she's relying on me to pay for, so that'll set me back about $1,000. It's tough right now, because I just paid off a $2,700 school loan, AND my hours went from 40 to 24 in one day. That hurt.

So now I'm going to be working even more hours, and am now considering working at the V.A., or work up towards Froedtert hospital in Milwaukee. 

Life&#8212;harsh reality&#8212;is the most intoxicating game out there. Now I'm under pressure, and got a little more fire in my belly to work damned hard to survive and succeed. It, like Mafia, is a game of patience and forethought. My car could break down at any time, or bones get twisted and ligaments torn. Gotta be so careful, so timely, so patient with everything... lest you get screwed. But with most things life has its little rewards. Mom will stop being in agony once I pay for her old crown to be repaired, which in itself is a satisfying reward. Seeing in her misery and not being able to do anything about it weighs on a son, you know? With this added work it'll cushion the financial blow, and make life a little less rough.


----------



## Grandma

Aww, best wishes for you. 

Can your mom get a temporary crown? I hate to think of her having a month-long toothache.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Had a bit of good fortune today, in a good while. My secondary employer called me up since last October, and offered me to work two 6-hour shifts for a new client. That's good, because I can use all the help I can get on paying down school debts and bills. Mom's crown replacement in September she's relying on me to pay for, so that'll set me back about $1,000. It's tough right now, because I just paid off a $2,700 school loan, AND my hours went from 40 to 24 in one day. That hurt.
> 
> So now I'm going to be working even more hours, and am now considering working at the V.A., or work up towards Froedtert hospital in Milwaukee.
> 
> Lifeharsh realityis the most intoxicating game out there. Now I'm under pressure, and got a little more fire in my belly to work damned hard to survive and succeed. It, like Mafia, is a game of patience and forethought. My car could break down at any time, or bones get twisted and ligaments torn. Gotta be so careful, so timely, so patient with everything... lest you get screwed. But with most things life has its little rewards. Mom will stop being in agony once I pay for her old crown to be repaired, which in itself is a satisfying reward. Seeing in her misery and not being able to do anything about it weighs on a son, you know? With this added work it'll cushion the financial blow, and make life a little less rough.



Sorry to hear about your mom Wake. Is there any sort of financial assistance she can qualify for to help with this or at least, like Grandma said, a temporary fix? I can't imagine how tough that can be to deal with.

Take care. Life can be tough but how you deal with it and pull through only makes you stronger.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Re-posting where this belongs. 


Wake, me and a girlfriend of mine were on vacation and she had her crown break free. I am not sure if your mothers just came undone or is it broke. As I said, we all were on vacation, and she hurt like hell. We found a dentist who did not do crowns but helped us. He thoroughly cleaned the crown and dried it off totally, and then used "crown cement" which can be purchased in most major drugstores. 

He used the crown cement to put it back in place to help with any discomfort until we could get home. Just make sure she puts it back in the correct way so it fits properly, she can test this first. He also stated if it happened again and we could not find crown cement in the drug store, we could use Fixodent or something similar for false teeth to keep it in place until she could see the doc. BUT ALWAYS clean and dry first. The crown cement he used worked fine and he used temporary cement just like they have at the drugstore. He explained having the cement or Fixodent inside helps protect any nerve ending and 'cushions' the stump which is left. 

Maybe your mom can get some relief if possible. 

Good luck! Hope everything gets better!!


----------



## Wake

Thanks for the kind words. We've checked our options, yet it seems the only option we have is to get it replaced, because the whole crown is slowly eroding. She has an appointment late in September, and my plan is to pay for it then. Currently she's taking prescription medication for the pain, and I've been hunting for more work hours to save up and pay for it.

Life without challenges wouldn't be worth living.


----------



## Wake

Working on redesigning my game structures at USMB in order to give players more options and subtle abilities. Also taking a stylistic approach, by adding in neat images to Role PMs and Game Phases, which'll give it a sleeker look.

I want to have my games more stimulating (addicting), while making them look nicer.


----------



## Grandma

If "making them look nicer" involves piccies of big boobage, please don't forget to include a little something for the ladies!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh please don't sex them up Wake. We get enough of that with the avatars around here. 

There's so many cool Fire and Ice images out there. Like this one for example.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> Thanks for the kind words. We've checked our options, yet it seems the only option we have is to get it replaced, because the whole crown is slowly eroding. She has an appointment late in September, and my plan is to pay for it then. Currently she's taking prescription medication for the pain, and I've been hunting for more work hours to save up and pay for it.
> 
> Life without challenges wouldn't be worth living.



Oh, I'm sure it needs to be replaced, I just thought it might help with the pain, sorry to hear there is so much going on.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> If "making them look nicer" involves piccies of big boobage, please don't forget to include a little something for the ladies!



LOL this is all MeBell's fault after mentioning "sexplanation".


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> If "making them look nicer" involves piccies of big boobage, please don't forget to include a little something for the ladies!



i thought mertex's avatars took care of the boobage


----------



## Grandma

And then some.


----------



## Wolfsister77

This would be a fun one to see here: C9++ - MafiaWiki


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "making them look nicer" involves piccies of big boobage, please don't forget to include a little something for the ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought mertex's avatars took care of the boobage
Click to expand...


I'm so glad someone has noticed......


----------



## Grandma

Dude, Stevie Wonder noticed!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Dude, Stevie Wonder noticed!


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "making them look nicer" involves piccies of big boobage, please don't forget to include a little something for the ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought mertex's avatars took care of the boobage
Click to expand...

Dammit,   there is never enough boobage.  It's not possible


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "making them look nicer" involves piccies of big boobage, please don't forget to include a little something for the ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought mertex's avatars took care of the boobage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit,   there is never enough boobage.  It's not possible
Click to expand...


I found a teeshirt for guys that can't get enough! 








You can buy it here: 

Epic Boobage! T-shirt from Zazzle.com


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Dude, Stevie Wonder noticed!




Good, everyone deserves a little happiness.


----------



## Avatar4321

Come on wake, you could have put alittle more effort in R.D.'s death scene


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Come on wake, you could have put alittle more effort in R.D.'s death scene



Crazy work week.

Two client problems that required calling 911 and racing to the ER. 2nd employer giving me added hours, while trying not to have the schedules cross in spite of emergencies. 

Health care is usually chaotic, and the only constant is change. I blame the lack of effort on putting much of it into work and extremely stressful/serious situations. I have to go in today for training on how to care for a quadriplegic with spinal cord damage, a trachea tube, and a specific condition where the client needs to poop/pee/etc but his nerves don't send his brain the message, so I have to check his vitals every 5 minutes for 6 hours per day.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9576530 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought mertex's avatars took care of the boobage
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit,   there is never enough boobage.  It's not possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found a teeshirt for guys that can't get enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy it here:
> 
> Epic Boobage! T-shirt from Zazzle.com
Click to expand...

No.   I wild be grabbing myself to often and get disappointed when all I got was shirt. ..


----------



## manifold

If I wasn't already dead, the suspense would be killing me.


----------



## Shaitra

Hi everyone, I am back off V/LA only to find my internet access at home is down.  Hopefully I will be connected again by this evening.


----------



## Wake

I've got the structure for the 5th game worked out, along with an extra crazy layer to it. My plan is to introduce this function to the main site, too, when running a 28'er. After Fire and Ice, I'm not sure what sort of theme to use. I'd like to try some really old video game from the SNES, like Joe and Mac 2: Lost in the Tropics, or some other obscure, beloved oldie.


----------



## Avatar4321

Joe and Mac? That's seriously old school


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> I've got the structure for the 5th game worked out, along with an extra crazy layer to it. My plan is to introduce this function to the main site, too, when running a 28'er. After Fire and Ice, I'm not sure what sort of theme to use. I'd like to try some really old video game from the SNES, like Joe and Mac 2: Lost in the Tropics, or some other obscure, beloved oldie.




Looks like you're pretty sure we're going to wrap it up rather quickly.....heheh!


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Joe and Mac? That's seriously old school



The oldest game I remembered playing. Could never figure out which caveman game it was for well over 15 years. Don't you just hate that, how you play an old game and love it yet can't remember it for years? Also played Bubsy the Bobcat and Michael Jordan in the Windy City. <3 them both. 



Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the structure for the 5th game worked out, along with an extra crazy layer to it. My plan is to introduce this function to the main site, too, when running a 28'er. After Fire and Ice, I'm not sure what sort of theme to use. I'd like to try some really old video game from the SNES, like Joe and Mac 2: Lost in the Tropics, or some other obscure, beloved oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're pretty sure we're going to wrap it up rather quickly.....heheh!
Click to expand...


O?


----------



## MeBelle

tap...tap...tap

 Did [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] lynch himself?


----------



## Mertex

He's late, he's late, to an important date......


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> tap...tap...tap
> 
> Did [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] lynch himself?



No, he tripped over the rope and crashed into his laptop.


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - USMB is switching to a new server. What will happen with whatever game is running at that time?

Will you have to post all new links to previous games and the vote counts?


----------



## Wolfsister77

General Role-Claiming rules for normal Mafia games. There are always exceptions and this is not talking about massclaiming.

When someone is at L-1, STOP. If you plan to hammer them, say so. This is called "intent to hammer" or just "intent."

If someone intends to hammer you, CLAIM.

If you're a PR, you should claim when someone intends to hammer you OR in these scenarios:

If you're a COP, don't claim except with a guilty or 2-3 living innocents. 

If you're a TRACKER, don't claim except with a guilty, or 2 living innocents that were obtained when only one Scum was alive. 

If you're a one-shot BP, don't claim. Try to draw the NK.

If you're a Doctor, don't claim. Don't get killed either.

If you're a JK, don't claim. Your role isn't as investigative as you think it is.


----------



## Wake

I have no idea.

Sort of in an emergency right now. I will definitely by online and kicking tomorrow morning. Currently in emergency room with a client who accidentally pulled out tracheotomy tube. Had to act fast and call 911 to save his life. His family is coming soon.


----------



## MeBelle

Wake is V/LA until further notice.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Sort of in an emergency right now. I will definitely by online and kicking tomorrow morning. Currently in emergency room with a client who accidentally pulled out tracheotomy tube. Had to act fast and call 911 to save his life. His family is coming soon.



 

I hope all is well.


----------



## Shaitra

Wow, that had to be pretty scary Wake!

My home internet connection is still down despite their promise to restore the connection yesterday evening.  I hope it is fixed by the time I get home today.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Sort of in an emergency right now. I will definitely by online and kicking tomorrow morning. Currently in emergency room with a client who accidentally pulled out tracheotomy tube. Had to act fast and call 911 to save his life. His family is coming soon.



No safety strap around the trach collar?  Surprises me if the RT didn't insist on one being there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]-is everything o.k. now?


----------



## Wake

It could be better, but yes. Lost a chunk of sleep time. A nap'll help a bit.


----------



## Wake

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> Sort of in an emergency right now. I will definitely by online and kicking tomorrow morning. Currently in emergency room with a client who accidentally pulled out tracheotomy tube. Had to act fast and call 911 to save his life. His family is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No safety strap around the trach collar?  Surprises me if the RT didn't insist on one being there.
Click to expand...


It was a custom trach tube, and had no bladder that could be filled to keep it in place. Not only did he have a tracheotomy, but he was on oxygen, and very weak due to ALS. The stretchy green strap that's connected to his oxygen mask (which rests over his trach hole), got caught in the wings on his trach tube, so when he adjusted his mask, he pulled the tube out with it out. 

Watched as the RT first sterilized and tried to push the trach tube back in, but she failed. The doctor then tried, and he failed as well. The hole in the neck was closing rapidly, causing the difficulty. Because it was a custom trach, and they couldn't get it in, they had to transport him to the ICU in a different city, where he had it put in in the first place.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> Sort of in an emergency right now. I will definitely by online and kicking tomorrow morning. Currently in emergency room with a client who accidentally pulled out tracheotomy tube. Had to act fast and call 911 to save his life. His family is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No safety strap around the trach collar?  Surprises me if the RT didn't insist on one being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a custom trach tube, and had no bladder that could be filled to keep it in place. Not only did he have a tracheotomy, but he was on oxygen, and very weak due to ALS. The stretchy green strap that's connected to his oxygen mask (which rests over his trach hole), got caught in the wings on his trach tube, so when he adjusted his mask, he pulled the tube out with it out.
> 
> Watched as the RT first sterilized and tried to push the trach tube back in, but she failed. The doctor then tried, and he failed as well. The hole in the neck was closing rapidly, causing the difficulty. Because it was a custom trach, and they couldn't get it in, they had to transport him to the ICU in a different city, where he had it put in in the first place.
Click to expand...


May be a dumb question, but why did they just not have him on a vent if he was trach'ed and on O2 and that bad off?   When my mom was on a trach they would disconnect it when she was doing well, but put her back on a vent at night.  Is the lack of the bladder so he could talk?


----------



## Wake

sameech said:


> May be a dumb question, but why did they just not have him on a vent if he was trach'ed and on O2 and that bad off?   When my mom was on a trach they would disconnect it when she was doing well, but put her back on a vent at night.  Is the lack of the bladder so he could talk?



He would use a vent at night. During the day, he'd use a concentrator and a condensator/oxygen mask over his trach. If memory serves, he had had esophageal cancer, and his stomach was connceted to his throat. This was basically hospice care, because he wanted to die at home. However, it took me and his family members 3 hours just to unload and organize all of the equipment within his home, and required 3 VA nurses to help as well. Last I heard, he's been moved to a hospice facility because the family was overwhelmed with the complexities of caring for their loved one (as a CNA working for a home care agency, I'm not allowed to do anything with tracheotomies). 

You could understand him a little if he spoke, but his voice was distorted from the surgery and trach tube.


----------



## Wake

I don't mean to neglect out games, guys. Work's been nuts, with a lot of scary and new experiences. People with ALS used to terrify me when I was in clinicals, because I never knew how to care for them when they were so contracted. After caring for an elderly woman with severe ALS, my employers basically decided they'd have me "specialize" in caring for clients with that disorder, and branch out from there. Twice now my employer told me that my name has come to him over the grape vine, that clients' families are requesting me to care for their loved ones, which is kinda neat. So now I cared for that man with ALS, and concurrently I'm caring for another man with ALS, who has gone from mild ALS to moderate-severe. When I met him he could walk. Now I'm using the Hoyer to transfer him, and doing what I can to comfort him and his family.

A new client was given to me last Saturday, a young 27-year-old man that's quadriplegic and suffers from autonomic dysreflexia. Scary disorder that requires constant vigilance, or he could die. Some of this work is very taxing, and drains me. I've had to call 911 five times now over the year, and have seen things that cannot be unseen, and smelled things you'll probably never smell in your life. Be grateful. 

Life. It's a game of sink or swim.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> May be a dumb question, but why did they just not have him on a vent if he was trach'ed and on O2 and that bad off?   When my mom was on a trach they would disconnect it when she was doing well, but put her back on a vent at night.  Is the lack of the bladder so he could talk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He would use a vent at night. During the day, he'd use a concentrator and a condensator/oxygen mask over his trach. If memory serves, he had had esophageal cancer, and his stomach was connceted to his throat. This was basically hospice care, because he wanted to die at home. However, it took me and his family members 3 hours just to unload and organize all of the equipment within his home, and required 3 VA nurses to help as well. Last I heard, he's been moved to a hospice facility because the family was overwhelmed with the complexities of caring for their loved one (as a CNA working for a home care agency, I'm not allowed to do anything with tracheotomies).
> 
> You could understand him a little if he spoke, but his voice was distorted from the surgery and trach tube.
Click to expand...


A little surprised the VA provided that level of at-home nursing.  They wouldn't approve my uncle for that until he only had a few days left and then they only approved it for like two weeks.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> I don't mean to neglect out games, guys. Work's been nuts, with a lot of scary and new experiences.
> 
> Some of this work is very taxing, and drains me. I've had to call 911 five times now over the year, and have seen things that cannot be unseen, and smelled things you'll probably never smell in your life. Be grateful.
> 
> Life. It's a game of sink or swim.



Work takes priority over fun any time, but you get extra special leeway because your job is extra special. Your patients deserve the attention. We'll be happy to wait.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "making them look nicer" involves piccies of big boobage, please don't forget to include a little something for the ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought mertex's avatars took care of the boobage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad someone has noticed......
Click to expand...


Keeping mertex alive and using the avatar's boobage to distract town is how the scum won game 4 Unless someone has a better reason lol


----------



## manifold

wait, it's over?


----------



## CaféAuLait

manifold said:


> wait, it's over?



Yup, scum won. Grandma, Aye and FA.


----------



## manifold

I knew who the scum were, I just didn't know it was over yet.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> wait, it's over?



The scum lynched mertex with mebelles help.

We are just waiting for the kills


----------



## manifold

manifold in dead QT said:
			
		

> 08-03-2014
> 10:10 AM ET (US)
> Aye is scum.
> 
> Take it to the bank.



If only you fuckers didn't mislynch me.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Avatar*
> 
> *I do not want us going for a NL. *
> 
> Mertex, I did not vote for you because of the way you respond to posts, although that does bring attention to you. I voted for you because of the bickering between you and Avi Day 1. Avi came back Day 2 posting like he had been Day 1, but started on others (me included). You were silent, as though it was planned out, unless someone mentioned/questioned you, which you would then say that person is scummy or suspicious. It's a pattern I noticed. People can question me or say I'm acting suspicious, and I'm not going to accuse them of the same unless I believe they are. That's how we keep dividing town in these games - attacking the ones that are playing. Anyone else notice this? It can't be just me.



This was the dead giveaway.

When Aye posted this, Grandma was at L-1 and Avatar was at L-2, with this voting pushing him to L-1 also. 

You guys just weren't paying attention.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Avatar*
> 
> *I do not want us going for a NL. *
> 
> Mertex, I did not vote for you because of the way you respond to posts, although that does bring attention to you. I voted for you because of the bickering between you and Avi Day 1. Avi came back Day 2 posting like he had been Day 1, but started on others (me included). You were silent, as though it was planned out, unless someone mentioned/questioned you, which you would then say that person is scummy or suspicious. It's a pattern I noticed. People can question me or say I'm acting suspicious, and I'm not going to accuse them of the same unless I believe they are. That's how we keep dividing town in these games - attacking the ones that are playing. Anyone else notice this? It can't be just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the dead giveaway.
> 
> When Aye posted this, Grandma was at L-1 and Avatar was at L-2, with this voting pushing him to L-1 also.
> 
> You guys just weren't paying attention.
Click to expand...


I think she gave her hand when she jumped off mertex and jumped on your wagon day 1. it was a random change.


----------



## Grandma

Who, me? Or Aye?


----------



## Mertex

I didn't suspect Aye until the very end.  At the time when she mentioned her son visiting, the thought might have crossed my mind that it might be an excuse to not make comments that might trip her up, but then I quickly dismissed it.   How can anyone visiting with their son who has been away a long time be Scum..... 

I think at the end, where I mentioned that the ones we least suspect turn out to be Scum, Aye was one that came to mind, but it was too late.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think family should be left out of the games. I mean, I was told I was lying mentioning my V/LA for family reasons when I was playing scum and Aye and others made a big stink about not bringing personal issues into the game or mentioning them and just saying V/LA and that's it.

But she used her son visiting to her advantage as scum. 

There are rules against this for a reason. Sorry if it sounds cold but there are.


----------



## Grandma

Here's a conundrum - 

MeBelle was sick and went V/LA - we didn't know, so it looked like she simply bailed  - really scummy. But even if players know that another player is V/LA, V/LAs are often used by scum to hide out.

I was sick too. If I went V/LA I have no doubt I would have been lynched in absentia. But playing sick was risky because between the fever and the Nyquil I could let too much information slip out. (I don't remember much from Day 2 other than the long, tense wait for the vote deadline.)

So what do you do if you get sick?


----------



## FA_Q2

You know, you all keep giving reasons that aye or grandma were dead giveaways - where is my dead giveaway?  I was the only one lynched after all....


----------



## Grandma

Dead giveaway my butt - Wake told everyone in the Dead Zone it was me.

Of course a bunch of 'em were all like "I knew she was scum from the first word she typed! Yeah!"

Sure. NOT!!


----------



## Grandma

They didn't guess Aye until 15 minutes before I hammered Mertex.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Here's a conundrum -
> 
> MeBelle was sick and went V/LA - we didn't know, so it looked like she simply bailed  - really scummy. But even if players know that another player is V/LA, V/LAs are often used by scum to hide out.
> 
> I was sick too. If I went V/LA I have no doubt I would have been lynched in absentia. But playing sick was risky because between the fever and the Nyquil I could let too much information slip out. (I don't remember much from Day 2 other than the long, tense wait for the vote deadline.)
> 
> So what do you do if you get sick?



Do what you can.  I have never and will never claim 'V/LA' and I do not take any other claims of V/LA into account when looking at the game.  There is noting that ensures the claim is actually factual and quite frankly I just dont care what your circumstances are.

sure you can try and explain later - there was a LOT of time in game 3 and 4 where I could not be present because I was on the road and I stated as much - BUT I dont actually expect anyone to bother with factoring it in.  It would just add another tool into the scum toolbox.

Play as you can and that is it.  At least that is how I see it.  :/


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye, I never figured out. FA-was just much quieter this game. He spent a lot of time in game 3 figuring things out and sharing his thoughts and he made me nervous as scum a few times. He didn't say much of anything this game.

Grandma was so aggressive and attacking Mertex too much who I knew was town because I am very familiar with her as town and scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> They didn't guess Aye until 15 minutes before I hammered Mertex.



Avi did. 


Aaaaand that is why we had no problem leading his lynch


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

For those that don't believe my son was home for 2 weeks after being overseas for 3 years, FU!!!! My kids come first, not this game. I don't fake claim anything that is about my family.


----------



## Wolfsister77

V/LA is used all the time at the main site with reasons given, it never seems to be an issue

Here, well...............................

I would just keep Wake informed and let him handle it I guess.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye, I never figured out. FA-was just much quieter this game. He spent a lot of time in game 3 figuring things out and sharing his thoughts and he made me nervous as scum a few times. He didn't say much of anything this game.
> 
> Grandma was so aggressive and attacking Mertex too much who I knew was town because I am very familiar with her as town and scum.



lol.  That was my giveaway 

Maybe I should have used the V/LA.  I was in CA on vacation almost the entire game.  I was lucky to even see the thread once a day.  Maybe that is what Cafe caught onto as well.

Interesting thing is that it had nothing to do with the fact I was tagged as scum.  I guess that was just being unlucky.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> For those that don't believe my son was home for 2 weeks after being overseas for 3 years, FU!!!! My kids come first, not this game. I don't fake claim anything that is about my family.



Who said anything about not believing you?


This is EXACTLY why I would not even bother with V/LA.  What you did right there was introduce drama AND brought your own family into this.  Saying FU to other players is going to be taken as an attack.  Some are likely to respond and then the entire thing just gets drug through the mud.  Then the personal shit really hits the fan.  What does that actually accomplish?  Nothing.



This happened in game 3 as well - those bringing their family and personal lives into the game is creating drama and contention without purpose.  I just don't see the value in it.  If you must claim LA then why even bother with the reason - so far such has done nothing but make some players angry and feel attacked. 


It all is so confusing to me.


----------



## Wake

Group hug, guys. Even the runts. Come on let's hustle.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

No biggie. I'll make sure I don't say anything if I have something unexpected come up again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would just tell Wake what is going on and let him post you are on V/LA and leave it at that.

Then the players won't get irritated you aren't there and can see you are gone and then you won't feel pressured if you do need V/LA.

Sounds like a reasonable compromise to me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't believe my son was home for 2 weeks after being overseas for 3 years, FU!!!! My kids come first, not this game. I don't fake claim anything that is about my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about not believing you?
> 
> 
> This is EXACTLY why I would not even bother with V/LA.  What you did right there was introduce drama AND brought your own family into this.  Saying FU to other players is going to be taken as an attack.  Some are likely to respond and then the entire thing just gets drug through the mud.  Then the personal shit really hits the fan.  What does that actually accomplish?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This happened in game 3 as well - those bringing their family and personal lives into the game is creating drama and contention without purpose.  I just don't see the value in it.  If you must claim LA then why even bother with the reason - so far such has done nothing but make some players angry and feel attacked.
> 
> 
> It all is so confusing to me.
Click to expand...


I believe she is talking about me. 

After the lynch she and grandma were still pretending to be town and she mentioned her son being home for her low post count while defending herself and telling TN she was not scum still.  At the time, I thought it was a ruse because we all knew her to be scum in the Dead QT and I did not understand why she would still be using her son to pretend she was town- after they won the game. Given they had won and  were pretending to be town it came off strange to me so I thought it was a ruse.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Anyway Aye, I hope you can see where I was coming from and if my reasoning does not make sense please ask me.

My sincere apologies if I hurt your feelings, but I hope you can see why I thought that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> You know, you all keep giving reasons that aye or grandma were dead giveaways - where is my dead giveaway?  I was the only one lynched after all....



I don't think you were a dead giveaway. There were subtle changes in your posts and you really did not defend yourself. 

The funniest part was where you said you wanted to wait on my opinion, cause I had a good nose for scum- and you were at the top of my list!


----------



## Grandma

TN asked why Aye wasn't posting much, so I told him about Aye's son. TN had a vote on Aye and removed it since Aye had a valid excuse.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> TN asked why Aye wasn't posting much, so I told him about Aye's son. TN had a vote on Aye and removed it since Aye had a valid excuse.



Yes, I saw that, and you were using it as scum to validate your scum partner. Then AFTER the lynch it was mentioned again by Aye as you were both pretending to still be town. This is why I thought you all were using it as scum. Forgive me. Like I said I mentioned it in the dead QT - after the lynch. 

Again, I ask Aye's forgiveness, it was just the way it was reading at that point in the game. *I did not think Aye was using it as an excuse at all prior to you all pretending to be town when (I knew you to be scum) after the game was won by the both of you*.


----------



## Grandma

I'm not mad at you. 

I didn't do it "as scum" as it were, I told TN because he had a valid question about Aye's lack of posts. It wasn't really a town/scum thing, just an honest explanation or Aye's absence. No biggie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm not mad at you.
> 
> I didn't do it "as scum" as it were, I told TN because he had a valid question about Aye's lack of posts. It wasn't really a town/scum thing, just an honest explanation or Aye's absence. No biggie.



I know your not mad at me, I feel like I hurt Aye's feelings and I would never do that on purpose. I just thought the two of you were referring to it after winning the game as a ploy while pretending to be town but were scum. 

I just want Aye to know I did not even think anything like that until the end. I feel like shit.


----------



## Grandma

You WIFOM too much. You'll give yourself an ulcer. Just trade some PMs when Aye's online, I'm sure you two can work it out favorably. 

If thinking were a crime, we'd all be in prison.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9639460 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you all keep giving reasons that aye or grandma were dead giveaways - where is my dead giveaway?  I was the only one lynched after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you were a dead giveaway. There were subtle changes in your posts and you really did not defend yourself.
> 
> The funniest part was where you said you wanted to wait on my opinion, *cause I had a good nose for scum- and you were at the top of my list! *
Click to expand...


Its what I would have said if I were town 

So I stated it as scum as well.  I didn't defend myself very much and will continue to avoid doing so.  Avoiding pointing out logical evidence, those that finger you and over defending yourself are things that I see as very scummy.  If you are town then you shouldn't mind the wagon.  If you are scum you are DESPERATELY trying to avoid it.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9639421 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't believe my son was home for 2 weeks after being overseas for 3 years, FU!!!! My kids come first, not this game. I don't fake claim anything that is about my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about not believing you?
> 
> 
> This is EXACTLY why I would not even bother with V/LA.  What you did right there was introduce drama AND brought your own family into this.  Saying FU to other players is going to be taken as an attack.  Some are likely to respond and then the entire thing just gets drug through the mud.  Then the personal shit really hits the fan.  What does that actually accomplish?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This happened in game 3 as well - those bringing their family and personal lives into the game is creating drama and contention without purpose.  I just don't see the value in it.  If you must claim LA then why even bother with the reason - so far such has done nothing but make some players angry and feel attacked.
> 
> 
> It all is so confusing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe she is talking about me.
> 
> After the lynch she and grandma were still pretending to be town and she mentioned her son being home for her low post count while defending herself and telling TN she was not scum still.  At the time, I thought it was a ruse because we all knew her to be scum in the Dead QT and I did not understand why she would still be using her son to pretend she was town- after they won the game. Given they had won and  were pretending to be town it came off strange to me so I thought it was a ruse.
Click to expand...

Even more evidence that this entire concept of bringing personal shit into this is not a good idea.  For some reason the people here simply cant take it.  That is what is confusing to me.  You could all tell me tomorrow that you want my family to burn in hell and I wouldn't give one whit, I just wouldn't bother talking to you again 

It is a message board and a game - nothing here is from people that actually matter to your our daily lives.  I do have many people here that I love to have open discourse with and play this game but I can control that relationship completely and as such cannot see how or why I would allow them to upset me.


Besides, the drama has killed town almost every time.  It is only good for scum.


----------



## manifold

FA_Q2 said:


> You know, you all keep giving reasons that aye or grandma were dead giveaways - where is my dead giveaway?  I was the only one lynched after all....



I've been very busy and I wasn't really paying attention. It was actually shear luck that I stumbled upon Aye's dead-giveaway literally moments after doing my own quick VC.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Here's a conundrum -
> 
> MeBelle was sick and went V/LA - we didn't know, so it looked like she simply bailed  - really scummy. But even if players know that another player is V/LA, V/LAs are often used by scum to hide out.
> 
> I was sick too. If I went V/LA I have no doubt I would have been lynched in absentia. But playing sick was risky because between the fever and the Nyquil I could let too much information slip out. (I don't remember much from Day 2 other than the long, tense wait for the vote deadline.)
> 
> So what do you do if you get sick?



I kept playing and no one knew i was sick


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Dead giveaway my butt - Wake told everyone in the Dead Zone it was me.
> 
> Of course a bunch of 'em were all like "I knew she was scum from the first word she typed! Yeah!"
> 
> Sure. NOT!!



I'm pretty sure i voted for you before you typed a thing this game. considering my vote for grandma was the second or third post lol


----------



## Grandma

There were a couple of people that had me pegged, but there were those that had me on a list with 8 other names, so  those players don't count.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> There were a couple of people that had me pegged, but there were those that had me on a list with 8 other names, so  those players don't count.



I lead the wagon on you....unfortunately, I couldn't convince some that you weren't going to bake them some cookies after the game was over.


----------



## Wake

*Caring for a client in a supposedly haunted, 150-year-old mansion.

*Has Wi-Fi.

*Needs to stay up 12 hours straight.

*Time to get the next game moving forward.


----------



## Grandma

If it's 150 years old, it may well be haunted. 

Leave some pennies in an out-of-the-way spot. See if they move.


----------



## tn5421

I didn't have a reason to disbelieve Aye, or anyone else really about V/LAs


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> I didn't have a reason to disbelieve Aye, or anyone else really about V/LAs




I did not disbelieve Aye about her V/LA until after Gma and her won the game. It was in the Dead QT where I mentioned it- after the game had been won by Grandma and Aye and they were still playing scum in the game and mentioning Aye's V/LA, when I thought it may have been part of their scum play, since they were speaking about it. I have apologized to Aye profusely. As Grandma says, I WIFOM too much.


----------



## tn5421

I'm extremely happy that you can post tables.  That means I can do things like this:



Spoiler: USMB#2 Day1 Vote Table




*Players**R.D**tn5421 / dblack**Grandma**Manifold**Sameech / Ropey**Shaitra**Avatar4321**Mebelle60**Mertex**Luissa / CafeAuLait**RosieS**Wolfsister77**strollingbones**AyeCantSeeYou**vc 1.1*Not VotingNot VotingNo LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyNot VotingManifoldNot VotingNot VotingNot Votingtn5421 / dblackNot VotingNot Voting*vc 1.2*Not VotingNot VotingNo LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DManifoldNot VotingNot VotingMebelle60ManifoldNot VotingNot Voting*vc 1.3*Avatar4321Avatar4321No LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DManifoldAvatar4321Not VotingMebelle60Sameech / RopeySameech / RopeyNot Voting*vc 1.4*Avatar4321Avatar4321No LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DManifoldAvatar4321Not VotingMebelle60Sameech / RopeySameech / RopeyNot Voting*vc 1.5*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DNot VotingAvatar4321Not VotingstrollingbonesSameech / RopeySameech / RopeyAyeCantSeeYou*vc 1.6*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DR.DNot VotingAvatar4321Not VotingstrollingbonesSameech / RopeySameech / RopeyAyeCantSeeYou*vc 1.7*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeySameech / RopeyNot Voting*vc 1.8*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.9*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.10*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.11*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Not VotingNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Not VotingRosieSRosieS*vc 1.12*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Not VotingNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.13*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Luissa / CafeAuLaitAvatar4321RosieSRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.14*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Luissa / CafeAuLaitAvatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieSAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.15*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Luissa / CafeAuLaitAvatar4321RosieSRosieSAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.1*Not VotingRosieSNot VotingRosieStn5421 / dblackNot VotingDeadNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingRosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.2*Wolfsister77RosieSNot VotingRosieStn5421 / dblackMebelle60DeadMertexMebelle60Not VotingNot VotingRosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.3*strollingbonesRosieSRosieSRosieStn5421 / dblackMebelle60DeadMertexstrollingbonesMertexWolfsister77RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.4*strollingbonesRosieSRosieSRosieStn5421 / dblackRosieSDeadMertexstrollingbonesMertexWolfsister77RosieSRosieSRosieS


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> I'm extremely happy that you can post tables.  That means I can do things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: USMB#2 Day1 Vote Table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Players**R.D**tn5421 / dblack**Grandma**Manifold**Sameech / Ropey**Shaitra**Avatar4321**Mebelle60**Mertex**Luissa / CafeAuLait**RosieS**Wolfsister77**strollingbones**AyeCantSeeYou**vc 1.1*Not VotingNot VotingNo LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyNot VotingManifoldNot VotingNot VotingNot Votingtn5421 / dblackNot VotingNot Voting*vc 1.2*Not VotingNot VotingNo LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DManifoldNot VotingNot VotingMebelle60ManifoldNot VotingNot Voting*vc 1.3*Avatar4321Avatar4321No LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DManifoldAvatar4321Not VotingMebelle60Sameech / RopeySameech / RopeyNot Voting*vc 1.4*Avatar4321Avatar4321No LynchSameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DManifoldAvatar4321Not VotingMebelle60Sameech / RopeySameech / RopeyNot Voting*vc 1.5*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingSameech / RopeyR.DNot VotingAvatar4321Not VotingstrollingbonesSameech / RopeySameech / RopeyAyeCantSeeYou*vc 1.6*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DR.DNot VotingAvatar4321Not VotingstrollingbonesSameech / RopeySameech / RopeyAyeCantSeeYou*vc 1.7*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeySameech / RopeyNot Voting*vc 1.8*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.9*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.10*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Sameech / RopeyNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.11*Avatar4321Not VotingAvatar4321Not VotingNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Not VotingRosieSRosieS*vc 1.12*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Not VotingNot VotingR.DRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.13*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Luissa / CafeAuLaitAvatar4321RosieSRosieSNot VotingAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.14*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Luissa / CafeAuLaitAvatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieSAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 1.15*Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Luissa / CafeAuLaitAvatar4321RosieSRosieSAvatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321Avatar4321RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.1*Not VotingRosieSNot VotingRosieStn5421 / dblackNot VotingDeadNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingRosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.2*Wolfsister77RosieSNot VotingRosieStn5421 / dblackMebelle60DeadMertexMebelle60Not VotingNot VotingRosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.3*strollingbonesRosieSRosieSRosieStn5421 / dblackMebelle60DeadMertexstrollingbonesMertexWolfsister77RosieSRosieSRosieS*vc 2.4*strollingbonesRosieSRosieSRosieStn5421 / dblackRosieSDeadMertexstrollingbonesMertexWolfsister77RosieSRosieSRosieS
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]




Which button are you using? Did I miss it?


----------



## Mertex

There is no editing of a post?  How about deleting?  

I was just trying to see if something would work, I never hit Post reply but my post posted anyway.

That must be a glitch.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> There is no editing of a post?  How about deleting?
> 
> I was just trying to see if something would work, I never hit Post reply but my post posted anyway.
> 
> That must be a glitch.



Edit, delete and report are at the very bottom of your avatar pic @Mertex.


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL, I see you found the delete post button @Mertex.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Edit, delete and report are at the very bottom of your avatar pic @Mertex.


Okay, thanks.....it only shows up after you post...it was weird, I didn't hit "post reply" and I deleted what I had written but the post would not go away.  I guess it never did actually post, it just looked like it had.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> LOL, I see you found the delete post button @Mertex.



Yes, I figured it probably wouldn't show up until I posted....so I wanted to see how it worked.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Okay, thanks.....it only shows up after you post...it was weird, I didn't hit "post reply" and I deleted what I had written but the post would not go away.  I guess it never did actually post, it just looked like it had.


 
Weird, I saw it.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> Which button are you using? Did I miss it?


----------



## Wake

Concurrently: NY177: Simple Complexity.


----------



## Grandma

I know the game roles are supposed to be set with a random generator, but is it legal for the mod to hand-pick the players for each role? 

In a deliberate setup like that much hilarity (and crazy) could ensue.


----------



## Wake

A mod can do that, but it waters down the integrity of the game. I usually do six shuffles on random.org/list. If I don't like it, I do six more and go with that result. In a bastard game that'd be hilariously cruel.


----------



## Grandma

Emphasis on hilarious. 

I was just wondering, thanks.


----------



## Avatar4321

note to self. Don't play a game grandma runs


----------



## Wake

If Grandma wants to run one (or anyone for that matter), I'll show you how. It's _incredibly_ easy and fun. And I'm not saying this because I really want to play with you guys, either. 

Right now I'm building the framework for a 40-player Large Themed game on the main site. Thinking either a *Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together*, *Joe & Mac (classic SNES),* or *Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons* theme. Something old school with a LOT of viable characters. *One Piece* is another friendly option. Gotta keep my mind busy chiseling on something in addition to work, or I'll go nuts.


----------



## Wake

I'm looking for a replacement in my Large Normal game, *NY177: Simple Complexity*.

If you're looking for a unique opportunity to jump into a 21-player Large Normal game on the main site, drop me a PM first and you'll get priority.


----------



## tn5421

@Wake It's marathon weekend.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> note to self. Don't play a game grandma runs




She's probably already blocked me......


----------



## Wake

I'd like to try a marathon weekend at the main site, but I don't really understand it, and work's got me running a marathon of its own this weekend. 26-hour shift starting @9am tomorrow. I feel like I only go home to shower and other necessities. That's it. Been working so much I've got no life, lol. Once I get through nursing school that'll be all I have. Work, until I wake up and realize the decades have gone by. And because work's stressful and always coming up, whenever I do have off I'm drained like a Caprisun juice bag in the hands of a diabetic.


----------



## Shaitra

Dang Wake, it sounds like you are really burning the candle at both ends.  Take care of yourself, OK?


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> I'd like to try a marathon weekend at the main site, but I don't really understand it, and work's got me running a marathon of its own this weekend. 26-hour shift starting @9am tomorrow. I feel like I only go home to shower and other necessities. That's it. Been working so much I've got no life, lol. Once I get through nursing school that'll be all I have. Work, until I wake up and realize the decades have gone by. And because work's stressful and always coming up, whenever I do have off I'm drained like a Caprisun juice bag in the hands of a diabetic.



Why so glum chum?  I am covered in spackle and forgot to turn the ceiling fan off before I stood on a toilet to patch a nailhole so I am all hematomaed up on the back of my noggin.


----------



## Grandma

Sam, you don't have a concussion do you? Did you get it looked at?


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Sam, you don't have a concussion do you? Did you get it looked at?



Derp DerpA Chirp Lurp...no signs of it eep op ork ahah that mean I love you 

No it was more a soft tissue  than bone impact LOL.  I just have a very sore/tender spot on the back corner of my head.  I've done that before where I have been hit in the temple region and in the forehead and it rocked my world a few minutes.  This time was no big deal, but thanks for the concern.


----------



## Moonglow

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you don't have a concussion do you? Did you get it looked at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp DerpA Chirp Lurp...no signs of it eep op ork ahah that mean I love you
> 
> No it was more a soft tissue  than bone impact LOL.  I just have a very sore/tender spot on the back corner of my head.  I've done that before where I have been hit in the temple region and in the forehead and it rocked my world a few minutes.  This time was no big deal, but thanks for the concern.
Click to expand...


Doing masonry I would hit my head also, but after my disk replacement in my neck, any hitting of the head that compresses  my spine will make my cognitive functions almost terminate for three to five days..


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> Doing masonry I would hit my head also, but after my disk replacement in my neck, any hitting of the head that compresses  my spine will make my cognitive functions almost terminate for three to five days..


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing masonry I would hit my head also, but after my disk replacement in my neck, any hitting of the head that compresses  my spine will make my cognitive functions almost terminate for three to five days..
Click to expand...

Which is why I had to stop doing masonry...a little..


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you don't have a concussion do you? Did you get it looked at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp DerpA Chirp Lurp...no signs of it eep op ork ahah that mean I love you
> 
> No it was more a soft tissue  than bone impact LOL.  I just have a very sore/tender spot on the back corner of my head.  I've done that before where I have been hit in the temple region and in the forehead and it rocked my world a few minutes.  This time was no big deal, but thanks for the concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing masonry I would hit my head also, but after my disk replacement in my neck, any hitting of the head that compresses  my spine will make my cognitive functions almost terminate for three to five days..
Click to expand...


I knew they could fuse them but did not know you could replace them.

What did they replace your disk with, one from a dead person?


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you don't have a concussion do you? Did you get it looked at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp DerpA Chirp Lurp...no signs of it eep op ork ahah that mean I love you
> 
> No it was more a soft tissue  than bone impact LOL.  I just have a very sore/tender spot on the back corner of my head.  I've done that before where I have been hit in the temple region and in the forehead and it rocked my world a few minutes.  This time was no big deal, but thanks for the concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing masonry I would hit my head also, but after my disk replacement in my neck, any hitting of the head that compresses  my spine will make my cognitive functions almost terminate for three to five days..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew they could fuse them but did not know you could replace them.
> 
> What did they replace your disk with, one from a dead person?
Click to expand...

Total Disc Replacement Back Surgery Video

They are artificial afaik.  I don't think you can do a transplant with anything like a disc...


----------



## Wake

After game #5, I'm wanting to take a bit of a break. Just feeling run-down. I'm hoping a few of our players will want to create and host their own Mafia games, too. It's pretty simple depending on how straightforward or complicated you want your game to be.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> After game #5, I'm wanting to take a bit of a break. Just feeling run-down. I'm hoping a few of our players will want to create and host their own Mafia games, too. It's pretty simple depending on how straightforward or complicated you want your game to be.



Break!  No breaks allowed 

if no one else steps up I might do it to keep the train rolling along


----------



## Shaitra

I'm sure we can get someone to step up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Take care of yourself Wake. A break is a good idea for anyone once in awhile. It's the advice you gave me and it goes for you too.

If we want a game here, one of us can step up. I have a couple ideas I can put forward if I have the time and can run them. 

But I would hope you would be able to play with us then if someone else runs a game.

But more important, just take care Wake.

~Wolfie


----------



## Wake

The next game I run will be less complicated. I wanted to test this idea here, so I can put it on steroids on the main site. Mwa ha ha...

28 special abilities, for a 28-player gameUnique, modified Day abilities. Looking into Revivers, Inventors, Angels, Changelings, Evolvers, and Chuck Norris. Seriously. 



> *Chuck Norris* (town, sk; rare; 4+ players): You have 10 one-shot abilities. You can only use one ability each night. You are immune to kills. Actions: eradicate (1 use) track (1 use) protect (1 use) block (1 use) antidote (1 use) exorcise (1 use) frame (1 use) abduct (1 use) inspect (1 use) kill (1 use)



Xylbot role PMs bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would totally love to get the Angel role or a werewolf role cuz well-wolves. I like the Alpha, Beta, dynamic.


----------



## Grandma

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I hope you are talking about the main site Wake. It is pretty complex to run one of those here since so many are having a tough time with the one we are playing, including me. Maybe even me most of all. I don't know if I can handle it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-ignore the above post. I was feeling overwhelmed when I wrote it.


----------



## Wake

I am creating an ingenious torture scenario fun game at the main site. This game on steroids with new layers for 28 players.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So we are the guinea pigs. LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

I am not sure if I will be in the next game yet. Moving will take alot of time. Of course it may be over before game five is. I just may need a break for a while. And I dont want to get my hopes up if I'm going to be lynched immediately


----------



## Grandma

I'm giving serious consideration to a couple of bastard games...


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> I'm giving serious consideration to a couple of bastard games...



I like theme games with puzzles in the dynamics over just plan old dynamic bending games for whatever it is worth.  It adds a layer of roleplaying to the mix no matter which side you are on for those of us so inclined.


----------



## RosieS

I think FA ought to run the next game.

IMNSHO.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> I think FA ought to run the next game.
> 
> IMNSHO.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I think you should run one.  Each day would be like:

"Sameech, you are dead.  The rest of you, fight bitches fight. Regards from Rosie."


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think FA ought to run the next game.
> 
> IMNSHO.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should run one.  Each day would be like:
> 
> "Sameech, you are dead.  The rest of you, fight bitches fight. Regards from Rosie."
Click to expand...


----------



## tn5421

I'll offer my services as a backup mod / resource on how to deal with role resolution conflicts.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> I like theme games with puzzles in the dynamics over just plan old dynamic bending games for whatever it is worth.  It adds a layer of roleplaying to the mix no matter which side you are on for those of us so inclined.



Do you like drinking games?


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> I think FA ought to run the next game.
> 
> IMNSHO.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Then you wont have to worry about dealing with me as a player


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like theme games with puzzles in the dynamics over just plan old dynamic bending games for whatever it is worth.  It adds a layer of roleplaying to the mix no matter which side you are on for those of us so inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like drinking games?
Click to expand...


Not any more.


----------



## MeBelle

Holy moly!  I go to read game 5....and I have 18?? posts to catch up on!


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Holy moly!  I go to read game 5....and I have 18?? posts to catch up on!



What's the matter with you? You can't read 190 pages and over 3800 posts? LOL

You should see the neighborhood I'm in. Over 650 posts, LOL.


----------



## RosieS

Talkative bunch, ain't we?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> Talkative bunch, ain't we?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Unfortunately and usually at the wrong time 

I have been in a far worse game before.  I think we were closing on about 6K posts by the end of Day 2 and the game only had around 13 or so players in it.


----------



## Wake

*I wanted to see how explosive this game could get with that special mechanic.

Now I'm putting down the framework for a 28-er. Each player will have a special Day Ability. Timeset abilities will also be used (slight modifiers/X-Shot abilities granted at the start of X Day. A player could gain 'Poisonproof' status at the start of Day 3, even if there's no poisoning role out there).*

*20:4:4. Can't reveal too much more, but I expect activity to reach over 10,000 posts. *


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> *I wanted to see how explosive this game could get with that special mechanic.
> 
> Now I'm putting down the framework for a 28-er. Each player will have a special Day Ability. Timeset abilities will also be used (slight modifiers/X-Shot abilities granted at the start of X Day. A player could gain 'Poisonproof' status at the start of Day 3, even if there's no poisoning role out there).*
> 
> *20:4:4. Can't reveal too much more, but I expect activity to reach over 10,000 posts. *



Is it for here or for the main site?


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> *I wanted to see how explosive this game could get with that special mechanic.
> 
> Now I'm putting down the framework for a 28-er. Each player will have a special Day Ability. Timeset abilities will also be used (slight modifiers/X-Shot abilities granted at the start of X Day. A player could gain 'Poisonproof' status at the start of Day 3, even if there's no poisoning role out there).*
> 
> *20:4:4. Can't reveal too much more, but I expect activity to reach over 10,000 posts. *



I can bet and win knowing that I will always be the first lynched, happens in real life also...


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> I can bet and win knowing that I will always be the first lynched, happens in real life also...



Being the first lynch isn't something to strive for. You should try actually playing the game, it can be lots of fun.


----------



## Wake

This would be for the main site. If I tried that here people are liable to self-detonate. 

Some of the ideas I get are from here: Best Role Ideas bull mafiascum.net

I'm learning that one of the best ways to make your game very fun is to add in information-gathering roles... that give you just a hint of information. Enough to put momentum behind your Scumhunting, but not enough to make you stand straight up, pointers out, and scream "SCUM!"

Gunsmith, Bladesmith, DNA Analyst, Watcher, Tracker, Librarian, Follower, Voyeur, 'Loud' modifier, etc. Keeping it simple and subtle makes the game far more enjoyable to sip, like a hot caramel-apple cappuccino in the dead of winter.


----------



## Wake

Moonglow, you should try to engage the game a bit more.

Mafia can be really fun, but you have to remember that you're playing with other people, and that a simple majority can get you lynched. If you tick them off you can get lynched. I should know. If you don't share much of your own ideas or question others, they'll have little incentive to keep you around over the other player who's really contributing.

I get enjoyment out of the game by hyper-focusing on the details. Picking at it. Seeing if something shakes or rustles as I'm sifting through stuff. All it takes is one legitimate Scumtell to catch the scent of Scum, and set your game afoot. The thrill of the hunt. And should you die and flip Town, at least you did your part and maybe, just maybe, the remaining members of Town will use your posts to win the game. Using the post histories of dead Townies is essential, because you know for a fact you aren't getting lied to.

It's just a puzzle that I really enjoy. The nuances. The... "uh oh" feeling Scum gets when he or she perceives you're on to them, and then the shift in their gameplay to try and get you lynched, and then you ratcheting it up a level as you start actively hunting them, gaining more and more momentum to see them swinging by the rope at the end of the Day.


----------



## Wake

So...

To create a simple game, or a crazy game.

Hm...


----------



## House

Wake said:


> So...
> 
> To create a simple game, or a crazy game.
> 
> Hm...



Whatever the case may be, invite me!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?

3 Mafia Goons
2 Werewolves
6 Vanilla Townies
1 Town Seer

Mafia Goon
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.

Werewolf
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.

Vanilla Townie
Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.

Town Seer
Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.



No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
Click to expand...


Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.

OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
Click to expand...


Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...


They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
Click to expand...


So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
Click to expand...


They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.


----------



## Wake

I'd like to see someone else mod a game next. *Tired.

Am ready and willing to show how fun and easy it is to mod a game, too. 

I'll play, but don't hyperlynch me Day 1, y'hear? Right? Guys...?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I already think FA or Grandma wants to do it. I'm just pitching ideas. I think a few people have said they want to take a break for a bit anyway so we have time to work all this out I would think. I would do it, but I might want to wait until the game after the next one to mod one. Just because RL is kicking my butt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I'd like to see someone else mod a game next. *Tired.
> 
> Am ready and willing to show how fun and easy it is to mod a game, too.
> 
> I'll play, but don't hyperlynch me Day 1, y'hear? Right? Guys...?



Oh, you are going down. LOL


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.
Click to expand...


So you might as well call them Town Team 1 & Town Team 2.

Night chat is useless if they have no reason to scheme.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you might as well call them Town Team 1 & Town Team 2.
> 
> Night chat is useless if they have no reason to scheme.
Click to expand...


It's basically a neighborhood for scum and yeah, it's just like different factions. Giving mafia killing ability would hurt town too much.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you might as well call them Town Team 1 & Town Team 2.
> 
> Night chat is useless if they have no reason to scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's basically a neighborhood for scum and yeah, it's just like different factions. Giving mafia killing ability would hurt town too much.
Click to expand...


Not if you give town PR's.


----------



## Wake

*Does it feel, if only slightly, that Mafia sharpens at least one or two basic skills, like analysis or lying? Feels like it sharpens my mind a bit, and helps me adapt/react better to various situations.

You know you've played too much Mafia when you put down "Night" instead of "night" while charting in health care.*


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *Does it feel, if only slightly, that Mafia sharpens at least one or two basic skills, like analysis or lying? Feels like it sharpens my mind a bit, and helps me adapt/react better to various situations.
> 
> You know you've played too much Mafia when you put down "Night" instead of "night" while charting in health care.*



Update the OP when you have some time, please?

kthx!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you might as well call them Town Team 1 & Town Team 2.
> 
> Night chat is useless if they have no reason to scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's basically a neighborhood for scum and yeah, it's just like different factions. Giving mafia killing ability would hurt town too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you give town PR's.
Click to expand...


Town has a seer. That is a PR. You could give mafia a PR but I'm not sure what in this set up.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you might as well call them Town Team 1 & Town Team 2.
> 
> Night chat is useless if they have no reason to scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's basically a neighborhood for scum and yeah, it's just like different factions. Giving mafia killing ability would hurt town too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you give town PR's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Town has a seer. That is a PR. You could give mafia a PR but I'm not sure what in this set up.
Click to expand...

Serial killer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you might as well call them Town Team 1 & Town Team 2.
> 
> Night chat is useless if they have no reason to scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's basically a neighborhood for scum and yeah, it's just like different factions. Giving mafia killing ability would hurt town too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you give town PR's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Town has a seer. That is a PR. You could give mafia a PR but I'm not sure what in this set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serial killer.
Click to expand...


SK's are not mafia. They work alone. They win when mafia and town are both defeated. Like werewolves only there is just one. They win when they are the last player alive which is why they need some help. Usually they get investigation immunity-town result by a cop or they are BP and have to be lynched. They can kill at night also.

In the above setup, Mafia having their own neighborhood, knowing they are all mafia is a pretty good counterweight to not being able to kill. Scheming can be pretty powerful if they can all work together. 

Another possibility is the use of a White Mage-they can protect someone at night and the protection last 2 nights, only having to be used once, town role.

Another one is mafia rolecop-they can investigate to try to find PR's.

Then there's the Alpha, Beta werewolf dynamic-Alpha only dies if Betas die and Betas investigate as town.

The combinations are endless really. I'm a wolf nut-so I like the idea of wolves in the game even if they are always on the side of evil, LOL.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to run this but what does anyone think of this idea?
> 
> 3 Mafia Goons
> 2 Werewolves
> 6 Vanilla Townies
> 1 Town Seer
> 
> Mafia Goon
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are mafia, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Werewolf
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Werewolf, along with your partner, [Player Name].
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
> Factional kill: Each night phase, you or your partner may perform the group nightkill.
> Win condition: You win when at least half of the living players are werewolves and at least one pro-town role remains, or if you obtain full majority, or when nothing can prevent this from happening.
> 
> Vanilla Townie
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> Town Seer
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Seer.
> Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Werewolf/Not Werewolf.
> Win condition: You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated and there is at least one town player alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way of fingering mafia aside from WIFOM?  Eh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mafia doesn't kill so it's a way to balance it out.  I found this online somewhere and I think it's been played on the main site too. I like this idea or something similar to this idea. Numbers would vary depending on number of players.
> 
> OR, I think it's about damn time we got a serial killer in one of these games. The SK would have to have some protection like bullet proof or investigative immune or something for balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immunity to investigation would be incriminating in itself, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd get investigated by a cop as town. Since a SK has to be the only one standing to win, it's a way to balance it. OR they are bulletproof and you have to lynch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if scum can't kill, what's the difference between them & town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can talk at night in QT is the biggest difference. Plus, they need to beat both town and wolves both. Town and them have the same goal to take out the werewolves but town and mafia also want to take each other out. Wolves are dangerous because they can kill which is balanced by a town seer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you might as well call them Town Team 1 & Town Team 2.
> 
> Night chat is useless if they have no reason to scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's basically a neighborhood for scum and yeah, it's just like different factions. Giving mafia killing ability would hurt town too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you give town PR's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Town has a seer. That is a PR. You could give mafia a PR but I'm not sure what in this set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serial killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK's are not mafia. They work alone. They win when mafia and town are both defeated. Like werewolves only there is just one. They win when they are the last player alive which is why they need some help. Usually they get investigation immunity-town result by a cop or they are BP and have to be lynched. They can kill at night also.
> 
> In the above setup, Mafia having their own neighborhood, knowing they are all mafia is a pretty good counterweight to not being able to kill. Scheming can be pretty powerful if they can all work together.
> 
> Another possibility is the use of a White Mage-they can protect someone at night and the protection last 2 nights, only having to be used once, town role.
> 
> Another one is mafia rolecop-they can investigate to try to find PR's.
> 
> Then there's the Alpha, Beta werewolf dynamic-Alpha only dies if Betas die and Betas investigate as town.
> 
> The combinations are endless really. I'm a wolf nut-so I like the idea of wolves in the game even if they are always on the side of evil, LOL.
Click to expand...

Sounds like wolves are brokenly powerful (especially alpha/beta) and mafia is town w/ chat.

I like the fire/ice dynamic much more, as far as balance goes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Sounds like wolves are brokenly powerful (especially alpha/beta) and mafia is town w/ chat.
> 
> I like the fire/ice dynamic much more, as far as balance goes.



Yeah, with the Alpha/Beta, there would have to be a different set up then the one above. Just coming up with these games and balancing them and making them interesting is kind a large project. They do it on the main site with several reviewers sometimes helping with the larger games. Then the mods get them approved before they can even play them. Lots of work but I'm sure some people love that.


----------



## Wake

It's ironic. Most of you guys play way better than me. I prefer to mod games because it's far less stressful. I just bombed terribly for the lose in this game: Micro 382 - CREDIMVS PAVONI DEORVM Game Over bull mafiascum.net Even with 6 years of playing I'm still learning from different mistakes.


----------



## Wake

I learned a few things from TierShift today.

1) Avoid arguments at all costs. Invalidate attacks by explaining why they are wrong. Don't fight the attacker. If they make a fair point, acknowledge it. Refute what's wrong. Then continue with your scum targets. Micro 382 - CREDIMVS PAVONI DEORVM Game Over bull mafiascum.net

2) If everyone agrees with you, something's wrong.

3) Be concise. It pays huge dividends.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I like these posts from the end of that game.



			
				In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6208926#p6208926]post 735[/url] said:
			
		

> *
> Tbh I don't lie as scum
> 
> I pretend I'm town and then am honest to what that town-me would feel
> 
> The only thing I lie about is my read on my buddy*





			
				In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6208607#p6208607]post 711[/url] said:
			
		

> *When someone makes a faulty argument against me, I try to pick out the holes in their reasoning. If the one attacking me is town, they'll probably realise their logic is faulty.*





			
				In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6208931#p6208931]post 737[/url] said:
			
		

> *As Town I do bumble about like a confused junebug in a small, well-lit room. Tough to emulate that as Scum when you know everything.*


----------



## Wake

A little frazzled atm.

Just filed for unemployment.

Was working 70+ hours a week.

This week: One client died, one client's family cancelled because he's actively dying by choice, another cancelled because he's at end-stage ALS and now has RNs around the clock, another client cancelled because who knows why, one's about to cancel because stupid insurance won't help them any more, another is going to hospital for huge surgery that'll take a year of therapy, and another is cutting hours because can't afford it.

It's not been a good week.

I need job security.

Just now filed unemployment to recoup some losses.

Updating professional resume and applying at 18+ facilities in the surrounding cities.

I'm determing to go to school this winter to become an Acute Care Nursing Assistant (ACNA). Basically, an improved CNA that can perform some nursing skills, like inserting foley catheter, taking blood samples, and operating the concentrator vent.

It's taking a while because I'm deathly afraid of taking on debt. Paying my own way though life. Stress has me rambling from anxiety. Sorry.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry you are going through such a rough time Wake. My sister went through as similar situation in your line of work. Health care is a growing field and there is always going to be work available and there is always a demand for skilled health care workers. 

If you ever need someone to talk to, you an always open up a conversation with me. You've been there for me before when I've been upset. That's what friends are for. 

Take care of yourself.

~Wolfie


----------



## Grandma

Wake,

It's been a tremendously stressful time for you. A bit of a break will do you good. Go ahead and sign up for those classes in January. If you take out student loans for just enough to cover books & tuition and you're able to work 30 hours per week, you should be okay financially, just get used to eating ramen noodles.


----------



## Avatar4321

That sucks Wake. I can sympathize. My wife and I are moving across country, essentially on faith. I end work here next week and I don't have a new job lined up. It's very stressful not knowing where the income is going to come from. If i wasn't certain this was the right plan, I would be very concerned.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> A little frazzled atm.
> 
> Just filed for unemployment.
> 
> Was working 70+ hours a week.
> 
> This week: One client died, one client's family cancelled because he's actively dying by choice, another cancelled because he's at end-stage ALS and now has RNs around the clock, another client cancelled because who knows why, one's about to cancel because stupid insurance won't help them any more, another is going to hospital for huge surgery that'll take a year of therapy, and another is cutting hours because can't afford it.
> 
> It's not been a good week.
> 
> I need job security....



No such thing anymore I think unless you own a funeral home.  The grant that pays for half my job wasn't renewed because of state legislature budget theatrics and the foundation board that pays the other part thus far isn't willing to make up the difference so I will either have my hours significantly slashed  or be joining you on the dole   Right now we are having a battle of wills with me refusing to take on any more long-term projects until I know I have a job long-term.  I am hoping they just fire me at this point--I could use the sleep.

Don't not look at hospitals.  The ICU my mom was in had a ton of various levels CNA's on staff.


----------



## Grandma

QuickTopic is offline again...


----------



## Grandma

I'm still working on my bastard game, it looks like I'll need at least 16 players for it to work right since it's very themed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Can someone remind me what a bastard game is.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Can someone remind me what a bastard game is.


its a game where the setup is specifically not intended to work properly.  I think grandma is talking about doing one that has no scum at all but not telling the players that.  Of course, you do tell then that it is a bastard game


----------



## Wake

You're working on a Bastard game, Grandma? Count me in! I'll be able to use my *Annihilator Beam*, too. 

A Bastard game is where the Mod is allowed to lie to the players, to add devilish shenanigans to the mix.

I'm very curious about the theme.


----------



## Grandma

A wedding!


----------



## Grandma

The QTs are working now.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me what a bastard game is.
> 
> 
> 
> its a game where the setup is specifically not intended to work properly.  I think grandma is talking about doing one that has no scum at all but not telling the players that.  Of course, you do tell then that it is a bastard game
Click to expand...


Funny, I mentioned that concept in GT.

I better be invited!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Who's getting married?


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Who's getting married?



The two richest kids in town. The local Godfather is displeased, his own daughter wanted to marry the groom, and his nephew wanted to marry the bride. 

One can buy a lot of local politicians and bribe a lot of judges with that kind of cash. The Godfather has to stop the wedding and break up the happy couple.


----------



## Grandma

The main bastardization comes from most roles/abilities/neighborhoods being hand-picked instead of randomized.

Oh - and I'll be adding in some of the crazy roles/abilities.


----------



## Wake

Oh, I like weddings.

Will there be fire-grilled shrimp kabobs?


----------



## Grandma

Pies. Lots of pies. It's an added-in drinking game.


----------



## Wake

Well, don't lynch me guys, ok?

I'm really not a clever fellow, you know.


----------



## Grandma

I have to completely reorganize the xylbot list first, it's a ridiculous mess. I'm making good headway.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Well, don't lynch me guys, ok?
> 
> I'm really not a clever fellow, you know.



I promise I'll try not to advocate your lynch more than is appropriate for my mood at the time.

Feel better?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Well, don't lynch me guys, ok?
> 
> I'm really not a clever fellow, you know.



We decided to be nice and not lynch Avi right away and look what happened.


----------



## Wake

Indeedy I do.

I like a good hunt.


----------



## Wake

Now remember everybody, I am not a clever nightmare as Scum.

I am not a clever, crazy nightmare as Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't lynch me guys, ok?
> 
> I'm really not a clever fellow, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to be nice and not lynch Avi right away and look what happened.
Click to expand...


Yes well, expect to get that treatment when you draw scum. I make no promise not to lynch anyone early if they are scum.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Now remember everybody, I am not a clever nightmare as Scum.
> 
> I am not a clever, crazy nightmare as Scum.



[Jedi Mind Trick]
You will self-lynch on day 1.
[/Jedi Mind Trick]


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> I'm still working on my bastard game, it looks like I'll need at least 16 players for it to work right since it's very themed.



You should put an insane role in it just of the LOLZ.  I can give you a list of well qualified nominees if you want to put your finger on the scale 

People here play with such lack of pizazz it would be good to extract sticks from rectums to force them into a set up where not working toward being a team carries a high and immediate price they can see with every mistake they make.


----------



## Grandma

Well, most have played 4 games or less. Add that to most players' being a good bit older than the usual Mafia players and you're going to wind up with a lot of independent types with strong egos.

They're starting to get it, most of them. 

But yeah, the Game I'm working on will be a trip, for sure.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually the way the end of this game is playing is showing that we are definitely figuring things out quite well. And it's been a lot of fun too. Once, the pieces fall into place, and people start working together and listening to each other, and not making it harder than it has to be, and if the right people are there, it becomes quite interesting. That's all I'm going to say. It's a learning process. IMO, this game has been the best yet and I'll leave it at that until it is over.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Well, most have played 4 games or less. Add that to most players' being a good bit older than the usual Mafia players and you're going to wind up with a lot of independent types with strong egos.
> 
> They're starting to get it, most of them.
> 
> But yeah, the Game I'm working on will be a trip, for sure.



I would say some of them more than I would say most of them.  I think your analytical side is very strong, but you need to work on selling that when so many people have so much unrelated to the game crap affecting their game play.  Avatar is on the cusp of breaking out to be a really good town player since starting to play at the other site too.  The current game should be a good learning experience when it is all said and done.  Too many people still looking to role claiming and gotcha moments which are exploitable flaws.  I probably improved the most from a site where role claiming was strictly against the rules and would get you modkilled to even obviously crumb it.  Playing with different people/rules/setups/mods improves people if they want to be better players.  

That said, I suggest using wedding events such as kissing the bride, cutting the cake, throwing the bouquet creatively to add some twists in your set up if possible, like add in or take away powers between the events


----------



## Wake

I'll play in any games you guys create, and I'll see if I can bring some friends over, too.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> I'll play in any games you guys create, and I'll see if I can bring some friends over, too.



M*A*S*H 4077th v, 2 Live Crew.  You can be Fresh Kid Ice and get as nasty as you want to be


----------



## House

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play in any games you guys create, and I'll see if I can bring some friends over, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M*A*S*H 4077th v, 2 Live Crew.  You can be Fresh Kid Ice and get as nasty as you want to be
Click to expand...


Dibs on Trapper.


----------



## sameech

House said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play in any games you guys create, and I'll see if I can bring some friends over, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M*A*S*H 4077th v, 2 Live Crew.  You can be Fresh Kid Ice and get as nasty as you want to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dibs on Trapper.
Click to expand...


I would totally do Trapper over boring ass BJ if I modded that game...and Frank instead of Charles.....and Col. Blake over Col. Potter.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play in any games you guys create, and I'll see if I can bring some friends over, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M*A*S*H 4077th v, 2 Live Crew.  You can be Fresh Kid Ice and get as nasty as you want to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dibs on Trapper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would totally do Trapper over boring ass BJ if I modded that game...and Frank instead of Charles.....and Col. Blake over Col. Potter.
Click to expand...

Idk, Blake was awesome but I also liked Potter's "grumpy uncle" personality.


----------



## House

Winchester sucked, and Honeycutt was subpar.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma, you might want to ask C_K to give you the power to open and close threads in this forum and edit or delete if needed. As an alternative, you can ask Wake or Avi to do it if they are playing without them having to be co-mods or seeing anything regarding the game that would hurt their ability to play it. Up to you there.


----------



## House

How about the player that is Blake resurrects as Potter with a more powerful ability (to account for the difference in rank)?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I hate to say it, but I'm not sure I even know what you guys are talking about with these characters. I barely watched MASH and certainly don't remember much from it. Not sure I could relate to that theme. But since flavor is nothing more than flavor in these games, I don't think that matters much. The monster one, I recognized some of the movie clips but certainly not all of them. I did want to go rent Cabin in the Woods though. LOL


----------



## sameech

House said:


> Winchester sucked, and Honeycutt was subpar.



Yep I would totally write both of them out LOL


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm not sure I even know what you guys are talking about with these characters. I barely watched MASH and certainly don't remember much from it. Not sure I could relate to that theme. But since flavor is nothing more than flavor in these games, I don't think that matters much. The monster one, I recognized some of the movie clips but certainly not all of them. I did want to go rent Cabin in the Woods though. LOL


You barely watched M*A*S*H?

That's downright unamerican!


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm not sure I even know what you guys are talking about with these characters. I barely watched MASH and certainly don't remember much from it. Not sure I could relate to that theme. But since flavor is nothing more than flavor in these games, I don't think that matters much. The monster one, I recognized some of the movie clips but certainly not all of them. I did want to go rent Cabin in the Woods though. LOL



Flavor can be far more than flavor in a themed game--they can be a determining factor in the right set up.


----------



## Wake

Oh gosh, MASH. 

Being a young home health aide you're probably going to learn a bit about old TV shows. A late elderly client of mine with ALS would always watch MASH and Hogan's Heroes with me. Good television. I've also become familiar with TCM and various actors like Clark Gable, Mary Astor, and Burt Lancaster. And some of these actors were hot, like Astor in Red Dust. Say it ain't so!


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> Oh gosh, MASH.
> 
> Being a young home health aide you're probably going to learn a bit about old TV shows. A late elderly client of mine with ALS would always watch MASH and Hogan's Heroes with me. Good television. I've also become familiar with TCM and various actors like Clark Gable, Mary Astor, and Burt Lancaster. And some of these actors were hot, like Astor in Red Dust. Say it ain't so!



We have a handful of channels on our cable that only show "classic" i.e. cheap to loop licenses shows.  I sometimes will watch them.  Some are really good.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but I'm not sure I even know what you guys are talking about with these characters. I barely watched MASH and certainly don't remember much from it. Not sure I could relate to that theme. But since flavor is nothing more than flavor in these games, I don't think that matters much. The monster one, I recognized some of the movie clips but certainly not all of them. I did want to go rent Cabin in the Woods though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You barely watched M*A*S*H?
> 
> That's downright unamerican!
Click to expand...


Well, I watched it some but don't remember much of it. Mostly because it was on a lot in our house. I'd have to do some research to catch up on this show if it ever got used. I know, I know. I need to go hide my head in shame!!


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but I'm not sure I even know what you guys are talking about with these characters. I barely watched MASH and certainly don't remember much from it. Not sure I could relate to that theme. But since flavor is nothing more than flavor in these games, I don't think that matters much. The monster one, I recognized some of the movie clips but certainly not all of them. I did want to go rent Cabin in the Woods though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You barely watched M*A*S*H?
> 
> That's downright unamerican!
Click to expand...

 
it's unamerican to watch a show preaching about the evils of the American military?

funny show definitely but it gets way too preachy


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma, you might want to ask C_K to give you the power to open and close threads in this forum and edit or delete if needed. As an alternative, you can ask Wake or Avi to do it if they are playing without them having to be co-mods or seeing anything regarding the game that would hurt their ability to play it. Up to you there.



Yeah, I was thinking about that this morning, I'll have to get lock/unlocks on the QT threads too.

I don't think it will hurt the game to have Wake or Avi do it here though, there shouldn't be anything that can leak. The QT's might be a problem...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, you might want to ask C_K to give you the power to open and close threads in this forum and edit or delete if needed. As an alternative, you can ask Wake or Avi to do it if they are playing without them having to be co-mods or seeing anything regarding the game that would hurt their ability to play it. Up to you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about that this morning, I'll have to get lock/unlocks on the QT threads too.
> 
> I don't think it will hurt the game to have Wake or Avi do it here though, there shouldn't be anything that can leak. The QT's might be a problem...
Click to expand...


I know absolutely nothing about how QT's work, how to set them up, lock or unlock them, etc. You can't have Wake do it if he plays. This is something hopefully he can show you how to do since I doubt USMB staff would be able to help you with this. But you would have to be the one to have control over them and keep them private and open and close and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Grandma

I have a question about Sleeper/Amnesiac PRs. How are the player PMs worded?

"You don't know what your role is" or "You're a Vanilla Townie, your role may change during the game," or _what_?


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> I have a question about Sleeper/Amnesiac PRs. How are the player PMs worded?
> 
> "You don't know what your role is" or "You're a Vanilla Townie, your role may change during the game," or _what_?



Give them the VT role PM and do not hint to them until they are wakened and you tell them.  anything else might ruin the effect you are going for.  I started to do a setup I never turned into a game where I was going to use a drunk scum so neither they nor the other scum knew the person was scum until Night 2 but I never really developed a theme that worked for me.


----------



## Wake

If memory serves, with the QT issue you need to register an account first. Then you should be able to create as many QTs as you wish. And you're also given an option there to hide your threads (which I always do), and you're automatically given the option to lock/open your QT. Very nifty and useful for anything. I store recipes in one on the side.

Not sure about the Sleeper/Amnesiac Role PM wording. Never tried it. I'd register at mafiascum and ask staff there. The wording doesn't have to be word-for-word, so long as the message is clear on what you want. I would say "You're a vanilla townie who has lost her memory...." And, for flavor, add in "Will you never get it back?"

I don't know. Checked the mafia wiki dfor amnesiac and got this:



> An *Amnesiac Cop* functions as a normal Cop, but does not receive the results of its investigations. Those investigation results are sent to another (unknown) player. This has been commonly subverted by making the unknown recipient a Mafioso or a Serial Killer.



Cop - MafiaWiki


----------



## Wake

I'm thinking Sameech is correct.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL at the idea of a drunk scum that doesn't remember they are scum. That's funny stuff right there. So if I am understanding it properly, whoever got this role would get PM saying they are VT and then later in the game they'd get a PM telling them what they actually are. That's pretty clever actually.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> I don't know. Checked the mafia wiki dfor amnesiac and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An *Amnesiac Cop* functions as a normal Cop, but does not receive the results of its investigations. Those investigation results are sent to another (unknown) player. *This has been commonly subverted by making the unknown recipient a Mafioso or a Serial Killer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cop - MafiaWiki
Click to expand...


That is hysterical!


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL at the idea of a drunk scum that doesn't remember they are scum. That's funny stuff right there. So if I am understanding it properly, whoever got this role would get PM saying they are VT and then later in the game they'd get a PM telling them what they actually are. That's pretty clever actually.



I wasn't going to tell them anything but that they were drunk, wouldn't find out anything until they sobered up some, but they could still vote however they wanted.

IIRC, I was planning 3 scum with the drunk one, town would have a cop who could ghost if they were mislynched by day 3 (post their investigation notes via the Mod in public), a doc who could not protect the same person two days in a row, a martyr if used by Day 3 (they could assume the role of any dead town player), and an object that had to be passed from player to player every single night (but would become a scum double kill and disappear from the game if it was given to them) that made townie immune to the NK that cycle, and a bunch of VT's.  I was aiming for a 13-14 person game so it was a little weighted in favor of town I thought using the old Werewolf weighting system, but not too badly.  I think it was +/- 20 or so on the balance and I threw in a few extra +1 VT's to offset the one shot vig potentially (likely) happening.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> I wasn't going to tell them anything but that they were drunk, wouldn't find out anything until they sobered up some, but they could still vote however they wanted.
> 
> IIRC, I was planning 3 scum with the drunk one, town would have a cop who could ghost if they were mislynched by day 3 (post their investigation notes via the Mod in public), a doc who could not protect the same person two days in a row, a martyr if used by Day 3 (they could assume the role of any dead town player), and an object that had to be passed from player to player every single night (but would become a scum double kill and disappear from the game if it was given to them) that made townie immune to the NK that cycle, and a bunch of VT's.  I was aiming for a 13-14 person game so it was a little weighted in favor of town I thought using the old Werewolf weighting system, but not too badly.  I think it was +/- 20 or so on the balance and I threw in a few extra +1 VT's to offset the one shot vig potentially (likely) happening.



I was with you up until the item that double kills scum on a lucky guess.  That's OTT, imho.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at the idea of a drunk scum that doesn't remember they are scum. That's funny stuff right there. So if I am understanding it properly, whoever got this role would get PM saying they are VT and then later in the game they'd get a PM telling them what they actually are. That's pretty clever actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to tell them anything but that they were drunk, wouldn't find out anything until they sobered up some, but they could still vote however they wanted.
> 
> IIRC, I was planning 3 scum with the drunk one, town would have a cop who could ghost if they were mislynched by day 3 (post their investigation notes via the Mod in public), a doc who could not protect the same person two days in a row, a martyr if used by Day 3 (they could assume the role of any dead town player), and an object that had to be passed from player to player every single night (but would become a scum double kill and disappear from the game if it was given to them) that made townie immune to the NK that cycle, and a bunch of VT's.  I was aiming for a 13-14 person game so it was a little weighted in favor of town I thought using the old Werewolf weighting system, but not too badly.  I think it was +/- 20 or so on the balance and I threw in a few extra +1 VT's to offset the one shot vig potentially (likely) happening.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a lot of fun actually. +1 VT's I'm assuming are 1-shot BP's. Yeah, I can see that being necessary if there's a vig in the game also and they would be protected from that as well for one turn. I would give one of the scum a PR also to balance things out and make sure there were closer to 16 players so town can have the extra VT's. I'm assuming by scum double kill that means for one night scum get 2 NK's if they happen to get this object and then it would disappear right? Otherwise whatever townie had it would be immune from NK that night they had it. That is a very clever idea Sameech and I like it.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm assuming by scum double kill that means for one night scum get 2 NK's if they happen to get this object and then it would disappear right?



Okay, that makes more sense.

/Back on board


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun actually. +1 VT's I'm assuming are 1-shot BP's. Yeah, I can see that being necessary if there's a vig in the game also and they would be protected from that as well for one turn. I would give one of the scum a PR also to balance things out and make sure there were closer to 16 players so town can have the extra VT's. I'm assuming by scum double kill that means for one night scum get 2 NK's if they happen to get this object and then it would disappear right? Otherwise whatever townie had it would be immune from NK that night they had it. That is a very clever idea Sameech and I like it.



Yes on the object no on the VT's.  In the balancing of powers the goal was on the werewolf system to have a net zero.  VT's were +1 weight, cops were +7 regular scum were -6, so a simple example would be to have 2 scum (2*-6=-12) and hit a zero balance you would need a cop (7) and 5 VT's (5*1).  Different roles had different weights and modifiers within roles affected their weight so a full doc was a 7 I think but a doc with certain limits on them might only be a +3 or +4.  In my case, I threw in a couple extra 1 pt VT's on the town side just so it was more likely that the when the object hit scum hands and became a double kill it was less likely to be the game winning moment.  Nobody would have been told who gave them the object, just that they received it, what it did for them, and they had to pass it to someone else at the end of the night  so the person knew they had it the game day before the night it protected them  if town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun actually. +1 VT's I'm assuming are 1-shot BP's. Yeah, I can see that being necessary if there's a vig in the game also and they would be protected from that as well for one turn. I would give one of the scum a PR also to balance things out and make sure there were closer to 16 players so town can have the extra VT's. I'm assuming by scum double kill that means for one night scum get 2 NK's if they happen to get this object and then it would disappear right? Otherwise whatever townie had it would be immune from NK that night they had it. That is a very clever idea Sameech and I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on the object no on the VT's.  In the balancing of powers the goal was on the werewolf system to have a net zero.  VT's were +1 weight, cops were +7 regular scum were -6, so a simple example would be to have 2 scum (2*-6=-12) and hit a zero balance you would need a cop (7) and 5 VT's (5*1).  Different roles had different weights and modifiers within roles affected their weight so a full doc was a 7 I think but a doc with certain limits on them might only be a +3 or +4.  In my case, I threw in a couple extra 1 pt VT's on the town side just so it was more likely that the when the object hit scum hands and became a double kill it was less likely to be the game winning moment.  Nobody would have been told who gave them the object, just that they received it, what it did for them, and they had to pass it to someone else at the end of the night  so the person knew they had it the game day before the night it protected them  if town.
Click to expand...


That's an interesting way to go on the balancing and completely makes sense.  I see you did say the vig is one-shot so really 1-shot BP's would not be needed. This is a good idea Sameech, especially passing the object around. It makes things interesting and fun. I like an element of mystery in the games where you don't know what is going to happen necessarily at times. It is amazing to me how creative some people are who create these games. There's a lot more to it than you would think to keep it more fun and balanced.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's an interesting way to go on the balancing and completely makes sense.  I see you did say the vig is one-shot so really 1-shot BP's would not be needed. This is a good idea Sameech, especially passing the object around. It makes things interesting and fun. I like an element of mystery in the games where you don't know what is going to happen necessarily at times. It is amazing to me how creative some people are who create these games. There's a lot more to it than you would think to keep it more fun and balanced.



In that set up, the effect of the object was really to create a scum PR but a town member would determine which one since the probability of it reaching scum was high and the probability of it protecting town was low.  When I did my math, i treated it as a scum PR and not as a town protect so I made one scum a SK points wise I think for the purpose of the math.  Likewise, I decreased the doc power so I could boost the cop with the ghost power and throw in the martyr.  I forget why I made one scum drunk other than just for the drama of it so I may have started them off that way instead of doing it to even out the math.  When you see people who limit a game to X-players, it is probably because they have zeroed the balance in setting it up and don't want to have to tinker with it if one more person or one less person wants to play.


----------



## Grandma

It seems that a lot of players are in need of a break, real life's got us up to our ears. 

I'm going to wait until mid-October to Halloween before I start the signups for my game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Personally, I could use at least a 2 week break between this one and any new game. RL is a bitch and I let myself get too absorbed in these silly games sometimes.


----------



## Grandma

All over USMB I'm seeing players and potential players having RL issues. I figure it's best to let everyone catch up to themselves and let the dust around them settle, otherwise very few people will sign up for the game and most of them will replace out. 

A couple weeks won't hurt.


----------



## Avatar4321

sounds good. I should have a new job by then and refreshed from the move


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> It seems that a lot of players are in need of a break, real life's got us up to our ears.
> 
> I'm going to wait until mid-October to Halloween before I start the signups for my game.



No matter where it is in the game, you should require a mandatory lynching on Halloween night.  The person with the most votes against them gets the axe whether it is 1/2 + 1 or not


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that a lot of players are in need of a break, real life's got us up to our ears.
> 
> I'm going to wait until mid-October to Halloween before I start the signups for my game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where it is in the game, you should require a mandatory lynching on Halloween night.  The person with the most votes against them gets the axe whether it is 1/2 + 1 or not
Click to expand...


I might give a 'boo' save one player possesses just in case they may be conftown.

Or maybe on Halloween night that person gets 'tricked' and they lose their ability- even if scum or PR they can't use their PR that night and if scum they cant kill that night. LOL


----------



## Grandma

I'm loving these ideas!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, Halloween night is a bad night for me. I'm always V/LA on Halloween for obvious reasons.


----------



## Wake

I can't wait—we'll meet up again soon!


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, Halloween night is a bad night for me. I'm always V/LA on Halloween for obvious reasons.




Because you are a Jehovah's Witness who boycotts all holidays, especially devil worshipping ones?


----------



## Grandma

Ooooh - I should put an annoying religious nut in the game!


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Ooooh - I should put an annoying religious nut in the game!



I went to a wedding like that once.  an addled older relative of the groom insisted on being part of the service and got all fire and brimstone at a wedding.  It was kind of funny because he went on forever and nobody was paying attention to him after 5 minutes.

Perhaps an Amish relative can show up at the wedding or a Christian Scientist can be cut and need stitches on a broken champagne bottle or something.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Halloween night is a bad night for me. I'm always V/LA on Halloween for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a Jehovah's Witness who boycotts all holidays, especially devil worshipping ones?
Click to expand...


LOL-HaHa.

No because I spent the night howling at the moon and can't type in my wolf form. Duh Sameech. I mean c'mon it's obvious. 

OR, I take my daughter over to her cousins for a big group Trick or Treat fest. 

Take your pick.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Ooooh - I should put an annoying religious nut in the game!



A Pat Robertson type? That would be hysterical!!


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Halloween night is a bad night for me. I'm always V/LA on Halloween for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a Jehovah's Witness who boycotts all holidays, especially devil worshipping ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-HaHa.
> 
> No because I spent the night howling at the moon and can't type in my wolf form. Duh Sameech. I mean c'mon it's obvious.
> 
> OR, I take my daughter over to her cousins for a big group Trick or Treat fest.
> 
> Take your pick.
Click to expand...


I'll go with that is your time of the month because it reminds me of that gross limerick about a Vampire Named Mable.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh - I should put an annoying religious nut in the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pat Robertson type? That would be hysterical!!
Click to expand...



One of those types that follow you around and every single thing you do is "do you think our Lord and Savior would approve?'' and "Are you willing to invite the wrath of God on this household for the sake of your wordly desires?" - kind of a Church Lady type.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh - I should put an annoying religious nut in the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pat Robertson type? That would be hysterical!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One of those types that follow you around and every single thing you do is "do you think our Lord and Savior would approve?'' and "Are you willing to invite the wrath of God on this household for the sake of your wordly desires?" - kind of a Church Lady type.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, that would be an instant vote from me and and instant NK if I was scum. Those types annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh - I should put an annoying religious nut in the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pat Robertson type? That would be hysterical!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One of those types that follow you around and every single thing you do is "do you think our Lord and Savior would approve?'' and "Are you willing to invite the wrath of God on this household for the sake of your wordly desires?" - kind of a Church Lady type.
Click to expand...


Make it like the hex and whoever is targeted has to put scripture from the religion of their choice in every post for the day


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Halloween night is a bad night for me. I'm always V/LA on Halloween for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a Jehovah's Witness who boycotts all holidays, especially devil worshipping ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-HaHa.
> 
> No because I spent the night howling at the moon and can't type in my wolf form. Duh Sameech. I mean c'mon it's obvious.
> 
> OR, I take my daughter over to her cousins for a big group Trick or Treat fest.
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll go with that is your time of the month because it reminds me of that gross limerick about a Vampire Named Mable.
Click to expand...


OMG, I'm bitchy enough in these games as it is!!


----------



## Grandma

I'll have them invent scripture, like, say, "the Book of Brian, Chapter 12, Verse 32: And Brian did throw then his sandal that his followers would throw they their own."


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> I'll have them invent scripture, like, say, "the Book of Brian, Chapter 12, Verse 32: And Brian did throw then his sandal that his followers would throw they their own."



I would do something from Islam just because it would make people so mad but since they would know it was a hex, they might not kill me for it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh - I should put an annoying religious nut in the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pat Robertson type? That would be hysterical!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One of those types that follow you around and every single thing you do is "do you think our Lord and Savior would approve?'' and "Are you willing to invite the wrath of God on this household for the sake of your wordly desires?" - kind of a Church Lady type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make it like the hex and whoever is targeted has to put scripture from the religion of their choice in every post for the day
Click to expand...


I'd rather everyone use musical lyrics from their favorite songs or quote their favorite lines from movies or just quote their favorite quotes like this one for example which fits this site quite well. 

"Arguing with a fool only proves there are two." 

I think that would be totally fun.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I'll have them invent scripture, like, say, "the Book of Brian, Chapter 12, Verse 32: And Brian did throw then his sandal that his followers would throw they their own."



Yikes!! Introducing Religion and Mafia together.


----------



## sameech

That reminds me, I have always wanted to create a Huckleberry Finn Mafia set up buy cannot quite figure out how to best do that so everybody doesn't have to reread the book to want to play.  Just seems like a good starting point to have an adventure puzzle in a game.  Canterbury Tales would be a good themed game too I think.


----------



## Wake

I need one replacement in a massive game. It's in Day 3; 15 players remain. Large Normal with a twist.

First come first serve. 

NY 177 Simple Complexity Day 3 bull mafiascum.net


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> I need one replacement in a massive game. It's in Day 3; 15 players remain. Large Normal with a twist.
> 
> First come first serve.
> 
> NY 177 Simple Complexity Day 3 bull mafiascum.net



You know if you didn't do replacements in games, you wouldn't need to always be finding them.  Need to start Modkilling folks unless it is literally a life or death happening, even if that sinks the game.


----------



## Wake

Eh...... If I had to choose between modkilling and replacing, I'd rather replace the slot instead. Otherwise it gives Town or Scum an unfair advantage.

I think the only player I ever modkilled in Mafia was Moonglow. But now, if worst comes to worst, replacement would help keep the integrity of the game intact.


----------



## Wake

I just watched this old, beautiful painting show on PBS. Gave me a simple idea:



> Welcome, *_____*. You are *Bob Ross*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once all threats to the Town are dead, and at least one member of Town is living.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Joy of Painting* Each Night, you may select and give one player a beautiful, painted masterpiece (Player is PM'd an image of one of Bob Ross's artworks).
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> I just watched this old, beautiful painting show on PBS. Gave me a simple idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, *_____*. You are *Bob Ross*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once all threats to the Town are dead, and at least one member of Town is living.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Joy of Painting* Each Night, you may select and give one player a beautiful, painted masterpiece (Player is PM'd an image of one of Bob Ross's artworks).
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*
Click to expand...



That would be so funny especially if they do not know who gave it to them.  Somebody here would sit for hours examining that painting for a clue in its contents--the dumbass would probably me


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I just watched this old, beautiful painting show on PBS. Gave me a simple idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, *_____*. You are *Bob Ross*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once all threats to the Town are dead, and at least one member of Town is living.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Joy of Painting* Each Night, you may select and give one player a beautiful, painted masterpiece (Player is PM'd an image of one of Bob Ross's artworks).
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*
Click to expand...


I love this idea. If for no other reason then it would counteract just a little bit of the hostility that can permeate these games. Between this and some of Grandma's ideas for humorous hexes, it definitely would make the game than much better.

You two and Sameech are more creative than I am. How do you come up with all these good ideas anyway? 

I'm impressed.


----------



## Wake

ADD, coffee, and imagination. ;D


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this old, beautiful painting show on PBS. Gave me a simple idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, *_____*. You are *Bob Ross*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once all threats to the Town are dead, and at least one member of Town is living.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Joy of Painting* Each Night, you may select and give one player a beautiful, painted masterpiece (Player is PM'd an image of one of Bob Ross's artworks).
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this idea. If for no other reason then it would counteract just a little bit of the hostility that can permeate these games. Between this and some of Grandma's ideas for humorous hexes, it definitely would make the game than much better.
> 
> You two and Sameech are more creative than I am. How do you come up with all these good ideas anyway?
> 
> I'm impressed.
Click to expand...


Having a good eye for irony helps I think.  I find ironic twists the funniest thing in the world, even when I am the victim of it (well _eventually_ after I am the victim of it and some time passes.....)


----------



## Wake

Pfft, Mafia. Friggin' Mafia.

It's a complex game, you know.

On the main site I usually try to augment or streamline my play, whether it means using legitimate alts or manipulating my behavior. What I've been told is to... succinct. Say less. Be efficient... but retain your message. Peoples' eyes bleed when they read walls of text. They've got enough going on in their lives, and they certainly don't want to bore through a granite trench of words. Information overload and wordiness are pitfalls in Mafia. You gotta strike a balance, because if you don't the game suffers.

Imagine this, guys. You're in a room with 14 other people. 3 of 'em wanna kill ya. You don't know who they are. There's a bottomless pit in a corner of the room. You need to make a decision on who goes in it. So you decide, and that person goes bye-bye. The nthe lights go off and, when they turn back on, someone's lying in a pool of blood. Rinse. Wash. Repeat. Psychotic, huh? How do you get your bearings in this sort of desperate situation?

Well, here's something. It's a game of numbers. I don't care how honest, smart, or active you are. The deciding factor on who dies during the Days is numbers. Plain and simple. Pissing people off or being suspicious makes those numbers against you. If you don't wanna get lynched, but instead give yourself some social padding, be nice. Making bonds/treaties with players is another side of the game. Why go at it alone when you can persuade Derek and Kate to come to _your_ side? Of course you could still be wrong, but it's better to do stuff to get support in the game.

Now, while it's nice to have a group of minionsfriends to back you up while in the game, you've got to also remember that you're playing as a member of a team. Unless you're a PR, *STOP* trying to play as if it's all about you. Being self-centered as a member of Town is bad play, because your goal is for the *Town* to win: not just you. Only the Serial Killer has him or herself as numero uno. Even if town idiotically ragelynches you Day 1, as long as you're active as Hell and contributing... giving READS and ANALYSIS and IDEAS... you're doing your job as a damned good member of Town. Who CARES if you're misguided going after Bob. At least you're DOING SOMETHING to generate reactions and interactions with people. Your voice is your weapon. Be honest, and try using stream-of-consciousness. Using stream-conscious-like posts is VERY tough for Scum to do convincingly. To sum it up, you win as a team even if you're beaned early on. Share as much as you can as Town. That's your strength. Your power. Your voice. Scum can't stop or control that.

If you can figure out how to make waves, while being civil/analytical/honest/active/persuasive... that's powerful indeed. You'll then become the threat Scum immediately wants to kill Night 1. In this game you've really got to know yourself. Through and through. Step back and really evaluate how you engage and behave in the game. Put a different username on your posts and read through. Maybe you'll note some weaknesses or strengths. Hey... Maybe you'll dampen your weaknesses and galvanize your strengths? Gauge where your skills are, and work to do what you can to manipulate them to your best potential. 

You're in control of who you are, what you do, and what you say in Mafia.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Please explain stream-conscious-like posts. Thanks Wake.


----------



## Wake

Basically it's like a way where you share exactly what you're thinking at this very moment, letting you know in no uncertain detail that I'm sharing my very exact and honest thoughts without any hint or trace of deceit, pre-planning, or manipulation, so that you'll better trust me because a Townie like me can talk really quickly and honestly straight from the mind.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I do that all the time.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> Basically it's like a way where you share exactly what you're thinking at this very moment, letting you know in no uncertain detail that I'm sharing my very exact and honest thoughts without any hint or trace of deceit, pre-planning, or manipulation, so that you'll better trust me because a Townie like me can talk really quickly and honestly straight from the mind.



OMGUS!!!  Wait until you play with the people here.  You will quickly realize honesty is a capital offense.  It is a horrible dynamic unless, of course, you are playing against scum designated as "town". LOL


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> If you can figure out how to make waves, while being civil/analytical/honest/active/persuasive... that's powerful indeed. You'll then become the threat Scum immediately wants to kill Night 1...



So your advice to people is to always be the first person NK'd?  Doesn't sound like a solid pro-town position to me...


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it's like a way where you share exactly what you're thinking at this very moment, letting you know in no uncertain detail that I'm sharing my very exact and honest thoughts without any hint or trace of deceit, pre-planning, or manipulation, so that you'll better trust me because a Townie like me can talk really quickly and honestly straight from the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGUS!!!  Wait until you play with the people here.  You will quickly realize honesty is a capital offense.  It is a horrible dynamic unless, of course, you are playing against scum designated as "town". LOL
Click to expand...



I certainly found that out.......


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it's like a way where you share exactly what you're thinking at this very moment, letting you know in no uncertain detail that I'm sharing my very exact and honest thoughts without any hint or trace of deceit, pre-planning, or manipulation, so that you'll better trust me because a Townie like me can talk really quickly and honestly straight from the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGUS!!!  Wait until you play with the people here.  You will quickly realize honesty is a capital offense.  It is a horrible dynamic unless, of course, you are playing against scum designated as "town". LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly found that out.......
Click to expand...


I am thinking we create a trophy and call it the Moonglow Award


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it's like a way where you share exactly what you're thinking at this very moment, letting you know in no uncertain detail that I'm sharing my very exact and honest thoughts without any hint or trace of deceit, pre-planning, or manipulation, so that you'll better trust me because a Townie like me can talk really quickly and honestly straight from the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGUS!!!  Wait until you play with the people here.  You will quickly realize honesty is a capital offense.  It is a horrible dynamic unless, of course, you are playing against scum designated as "town". LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly found that out.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am thinking we create a trophy and call it the Moonglow Award
Click to expand...


That would be appropriate.  But, considering that most of us from this board are new at the game, we should at least be given some leeway.  I'm here to learn, but it's hard to learn when people are shouting at you that you are Scum and want you banned from the game for no other reason than that you thought they were Scum.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> That would be appropriate.  But, considering that most of us from this board are new at the game, we should at least be given some leeway.  I'm here to learn, but it's hard to learn when people are shouting at you that you are Scum and want you banned from the game for no other reason than that you thought they were Scum.



Not giving leeway is the bigger newby mistake IMO.  Anyways, I believe that if you are not still learning, you aren't really playing no matter how long you have been at this game.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> You two and Sameech are more creative than I am. How do you come up with all these good ideas anyway?



BTW, I think some of the best mods set up games with lots of twists in part by finding new ways to achieve the same thing as traditional roles.  Suppose for instance you decide you want scum to have an extra kill shot on town.  You could do that as a giving a scum a vig or you could achieve the same effect by giving them the power to end 1 day at any point the choose, giving them the extra NK, but at the price of say giving the cop an extra night to investigate too.  Would they, wouldn't they, would they do it right after the day started, would they wait and use it as a way to make it look like the person being wagoned did it if their effort was stalling out, would they use it to save themselves from the hammer.  Hard to say.  I like the idea of shifting risk of decisions onto scum a little so they don't just get to sit back and play a war of attrition with mislynches and NK being their only skin in the game.  

Just look for ways people would not expect to achieve the same thing that the traditional role powers do.


----------



## Wake

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can figure out how to make waves, while being civil/analytical/honest/active/persuasive... that's powerful indeed. You'll then become the threat Scum immediately wants to kill Night 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your advice to people is to always be the first person NK'd?  Doesn't sound like a solid pro-town position to me...
Click to expand...


It should be noted that I have never played Mafia on USMB. Only modded games. The majority of my gameplay has been on the main Mafia site. I'll adapt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can figure out how to make waves, while being civil/analytical/honest/active/persuasive... that's powerful indeed. You'll then become the threat Scum immediately wants to kill Night 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your advice to people is to always be the first person NK'd?  Doesn't sound like a solid pro-town position to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be noted that I have never played Mafia on USMB. Only modded games. The majority of my gameplay has been on the main Mafia site. I'll adapt.
Click to expand...


I agree that making waves and taking stances is protown behavior. But, as scum I was always looking for possible PR's to take out. I figured the ones laying low were hiding something.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can figure out how to make waves, while being civil/analytical/honest/active/persuasive... that's powerful indeed. You'll then become the threat Scum immediately wants to kill Night 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your advice to people is to always be the first person NK'd?  Doesn't sound like a solid pro-town position to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be noted that I have never played Mafia on USMB. Only modded games. The majority of my gameplay has been on the main Mafia site. I'll adapt.
Click to expand...


Your plan only works if most other people are doing the same.  USMB is not most game sites LOL


----------



## Wake

Part of my strategy is to be very direct, honest, and vocal. Even if I'm possibly wrong that shouldn't keep me from doing what I need to do to pull my weigh in order to bring Town's victory ever closer. This is a sample post of how I usually play, although I deliberately change my playstyle and behavior from time to time (Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper bull mafiascum.net

I think there are pockets of time in the game when you're better heard, and other times when you aren't. If someone hasn't posted in over 12 hours or so, and you send a post with your thoughts, chances are it will be more likely to be received and responded to. When the game's flowing and churning, and pages are going by, if you send in a large post it'll likely get glossed over in the undercurrent. Timing I'm finding is pretty important in the game. Right now I'm trying to fine-tune exactly when I should make my moves, and when I should hold back. Timing and patience are important tools. Striking when a player is reeling from someone else's blows could teeter your target into nervousness, and waiting could serve you as well when other discussions are under foot.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> Part of my strategy is to be very direct, honest, and vocal. Even if I'm possibly wrong that shouldn't keep me from doing what I need to do to pull my weigh in order to bring Town's victory ever closer. This is a sample post of how I usually play, although I deliberately change my playstyle and behavior from time to time (Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper bull mafiascum.net
> 
> I think there are pockets of time in the game when you're better heard, and other times when you aren't. If someone hasn't posted in over 12 hours or so, and you send a post with your thoughts, chances are it will be more likely to be received and responded to. When the game's flowing and churning, and pages are going by, if you send in a large post it'll likely get glossed over in the undercurrent. Timing I'm finding is pretty important in the game. Right now I'm trying to fine-tune exactly when I should make my moves, and when I should hold back. Timing and patience are important tools. Striking when a player is reeling from someone else's blows could teeter your target into nervousness, and waiting could serve you as well when other discussions are under foot.



Scum should do more good cop/bad cop routines I think.  It is a way to pick up town allies.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree that making waves and taking stances is protown behavior. But, as scum I was always looking for possible PR's to take out. I figured the ones laying low were hiding something.



When you're Scum, the last thing you want to do is be overt about hunting PRs. Even the subtlest hint is way too much. Wait. Wait for claims to happen. Let them do your work for you. Sometimes inexperienced PRs lurk, but when I'm a PR I am insanely active like a VT. Wait until someone at L-1 claims VT: you'll want to not target that player for the NK just yet. If multiple PR claims happen, try using your best judgment while factoring in all of the possibilities the game allows. It does get easier with experience and familiarity. Sometimes it's better simply to take out the most vocal and Towniest Townie out there, VT or not.

As Scum, I more fear the extremely pro-Town VT than the somewhat Scummy and unhelpful PR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that making waves and taking stances is protown behavior. But, as scum I was always looking for possible PR's to take out. I figured the ones laying low were hiding something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you're Scum, the last thing you want to do is be overt about hunting PRs. Even the subtlest hint is way too much. Wait. Wait for claims to happen. Let them do your work for you. Sometimes inexperienced PRs lurk, but when I'm a PR I am insanely active like a VT. Wait until someone at L-1 claims VT: you'll want to not target that player for the NK just yet. If multiple PR claims happen, try using your best judgment while factoring in all of the possibilities the game allows. It does get easier with experience and familiarity. Sometimes it's better simply to take out the most vocal and Towniest Townie out there, VT or not.
> 
> As Scum, I more fear the extremely pro-Town VT than the somewhat Scummy and unhelpful PR.
Click to expand...


PR hunting was my big thing in game 3 because there were way too many of them to ignore. But I wasn't obvious about it except for Ropey but let's not go there. I would just make a note to myself if I saw something in their posts and at night I would say, so and so has a PR, let's take them out. I caught Luissa just one day too late when she used the word investigate in one of her posts. I find PR's have a hard time completely hiding if you know what to look for. But that was just that game. Every circumstance is different. In game 4 I would of wanted to take out the masons but I would of been looking for the townie that was making me the most nervous with being active and outspoken. I would love to talk about this in regards to the current game but I will refrain for now.


----------



## sameech

when I see someone trailing PR crumbs I usually think:  could be a VT drawing the NK; could be a scum wanting the real PR to call them; could be the real PR.  I don't think PR's matter as much in effect as some do, unless they get an extra kill, because investigates here have yet to reveal their investigations (well except yours truly and look how that turned out for the poor night watchman)


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can figure out how to make waves, while being civil/analytical/honest/active/persuasive... that's powerful indeed. You'll then become the threat Scum immediately wants to kill Night 1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your advice to people is to always be the first person NK'd?  Doesn't sound like a solid pro-town position to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be noted that I have never played Mafia on USMB. Only modded games. The majority of my gameplay has been on the main Mafia site. I'll adapt.
Click to expand...



Yeah, Wake, maybe as we (noobs) become more savvy we will be able to take care of everything we need to say in one line.....that's a real challenge...


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Part of my strategy is to be very direct, honest, and vocal.* Even if I'm possibly wrong that shouldn't keep me from doing what I need to do to pull my weigh in order to bring Town's victory ever closer. This is a sample post of how I usually play, although I deliberately change my playstyle and behavior from time to time (Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper bull mafiascum.net
> 
> I think there are pockets of time in the game when you're better heard, and other times when you aren't. If someone hasn't posted in over 12 hours or so, and you send a post with your thoughts, chances are it will be more likely to be received and responded to. When the game's flowing and churning, and pages are going by, if you send in a large post it'll likely get glossed over in the undercurrent. Timing I'm finding is pretty important in the game. Right now I'm trying to fine-tune exactly when I should make my moves, and when I should hold back. Timing and patience are important tools. Striking when a player is reeling from someone else's blows could teeter your target into nervousness, and waiting could serve you as well when other discussions are under foot.



I agree...I think that, plus the fact that Scum Teams couldn't coordinate was what kept me alive for so long.  Having a melt down just works the opposite.


----------



## Wake

Mertex said:


> Yeah, Wake, maybe as we (noobs) become more savvy we will be able to take care of everything we need to say in one line.....that's a real challenge...



That reminds me...

Some master-ranked players at the main site only contain one or two sentences per post. It's a very different playstyle, but far less stressful. I tend to beef up my posts, but my weakness is that sometimes they're glossed over... or I don't get the feedback I'm looking for.

There are so many ways to play the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> when I see someone trailing PR crumbs I usually think:  could be a VT drawing the NK; could be a scum wanting the real PR to call them; could be the real PR.  I don't think PR's matter as much in effect as some do, unless they get an extra kill, because investigates here have yet to reveal their investigations (well except yours truly and look how that turned out for the poor night watchman)



This is where I need a lot more work as a player. All this crumbing PR stuff is just not something I have taken much stock in until very recently. I probably should though.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Wake, maybe as we (noobs) become more savvy we will be able to take care of everything we need to say in one line.....that's a real challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...
> 
> Some master-ranked players at the main site only contain one or two sentences per post. It's a very different playstyle, but far less stressful. I tend to beef up my posts, but my weakness is that sometimes they're glossed over... or I don't get the feedback I'm looking for.
> 
> There are so many ways to play the game.
Click to expand...


I have figured out that the long drawn out posts (walls) get glossed over....I'm working on saying more with less.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd rather people said more than less in these games.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd rather people said more than less in these games.





Wake said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Wake, maybe as we (noobs) become more savvy we will be able to take care of everything we need to say in one line.....that's a real challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...
> 
> Some master-ranked players at the main site only contain one or two sentences per post. It's a very different playstyle, but far less stressful. I tend to beef up my posts, but my weakness is that sometimes they're glossed over... or I don't get the feedback I'm looking for.
> 
> There are so many ways to play the game.
Click to expand...


I disagree with those people.  Lurker players are parasites IMO.



Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I see someone trailing PR crumbs I usually think:  could be a VT drawing the NK; could be a scum wanting the real PR to call them; could be the real PR.  I don't think PR's matter as much in effect as some do, unless they get an extra kill, because investigates here have yet to reveal their investigations (well except yours truly and look how that turned out for the poor night watchman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I need a lot more work as a player. All this crumbing PR stuff is just not something I have taken much stock in until very recently. I probably should though.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't take stock in it yet here.  It is irrelevant until the group gets to the point that they are willing to coordinate a night plan in the open in the face of scum to thwart them at an end game.  Until then, they are just random factors over which you have no control and should exert no energy IMO.




Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Wake, maybe as we (noobs) become more savvy we will be able to take care of everything we need to say in one line.....that's a real challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...
> 
> Some master-ranked players at the main site only contain one or two sentences per post. It's a very different playstyle, but far less stressful. I tend to beef up my posts, but my weakness is that sometimes they're glossed over... or I don't get the feedback I'm looking for.
> 
> There are so many ways to play the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have figured out that the long drawn out posts (walls) get glossed over....I'm working on saying more with less.
Click to expand...


I don't think I read a single one of TN's walls of quotes LOL.  I would look to see if I was quoted in it, but never looked at any other part of them.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd rather people said more than less in these games.



People need to give more of their thought process at the very least.  It will help find scum if just everybody does that even if they are all going in different directions.  It is why I always restate as town why I am willing to pile on someone rightly or wrongly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather people said more than less in these games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to give more of their thought process at the very least.  It will help find scum if just everybody does that even if they are all going in different directions.  It is why I always restate as town why I am willing to pile on someone rightly or wrongly.
Click to expand...


Yep, Totally agree. Nothing is more frustrating to me than people who don't talk.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> ...I think that, plus the fact that Scum Teams couldn't coordinate was what kept me alive for so long.  Having a melt down just works the opposite.



No, Mafia like to keep you in the game because you're a Troll.

You stir shit with a great big spoon, always naming as Scum anyone that dares to disagree with you. You refuse to work with Town, instead Town is expected to work with you.

In 5 games you've failed to find a single Scum, but you managed to get better players voted off because they didn't kiss your ass.

Why do you not get that this conversation is about your terrible play style?

Sorry, but I have to be blunt. You suck as a Townie. You suck hard.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I see someone trailing PR crumbs I usually think:  could be a VT drawing the NK; could be a scum wanting the real PR to call them; could be the real PR.  I don't think PR's matter as much in effect as some do, unless they get an extra kill, because investigates here have yet to reveal their investigations (well except yours truly and look how that turned out for the poor night watchman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I need a lot more work as a player. All this crumbing PR stuff is just not something I have taken much stock in until very recently. I probably should though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't take stock in it yet here.  It is irrelevant until the group gets to the point that they are willing to coordinate a night plan in the open in the face of scum to thwart them at an end game.  Until then, they are just random factors over which you have no control and should exert no energy IMO.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's a different game I am thinking of and it bugs me that I can't talk to you guys about it, yet. But when it's over, I will. I think it would be a good discussion for us.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think that, plus the fact that Scum Teams couldn't coordinate was what kept me alive for so long.  Having a melt down just works the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Mafia like to keep you in the game because you're a Troll.
> 
> You stir shit with a great big spoon, always naming as Scum anyone that dares to disagree with you. You refuse to work with Town, instead Town is expected to work with you.
> 
> In 5 games you've failed to find a single Scum, but you managed to get better players voted off because they didn't kiss your ass.
> 
> Why do you not get that this conversation is about your terrible play style?
> 
> Sorry, but I have to be blunt. You suck as a Townie. You suck hard.
Click to expand...


Yes, Grandma....whatever you say.


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Wake, maybe as we (noobs) become more savvy we will be able to take care of everything we need to say in one line.....that's a real challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...
> 
> Some master-ranked players at the main site only contain one or two sentences per post. It's a very different playstyle, but far less stressful. I tend to beef up my posts, but my weakness is that sometimes they're glossed over... or I don't get the feedback I'm looking for.
> 
> There are so many ways to play the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have figured out that the long drawn out posts (walls) get glossed over....I'm working on saying more with less.
Click to expand...


Thanks Wake....you've been most helpful to me in learning this game.  I wouldn't stay with it if it wasn't for your encouragement and your good will.  You're the best.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, it's a different game I am thinking of and it bugs me that I can't talk to you guys about it, yet. But when it's over, I will. I think it would be a good discussion for us.



If it is chutes and ladders I am totally your expert in that game.  Otherwise, not so much 

I've lurked games at the "main site" but really have no interest in playing there.  Haven't seen anything over there that grabs me.  Their Wiki is a good source, but just too much I don't know what to play there--ego/attitude.  Not sure.  There is another place I am lurking thinking of playing a game or two there once things settle down in RL.  Right now I am in a lull as I need to save up $4.5-$5K for a new roof without having to touch my investments or use credit, which is about how much I have spent in the last month already.  When I don't feel like passing out I might paint a little trim here and there but otherwise am on the home stretch on the interior.  Just too weak still to do much on the landscaping/exterior right now.


----------



## Grandma

Poor Sameech! I hope you're better soon!


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Poor Sameech! I hope you're better soon!



Thanks.  I don't know how much of it is I am Better and how much of it is I Just Don't Care right now


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a different game I am thinking of and it bugs me that I can't talk to you guys about it, yet. But when it's over, I will. I think it would be a good discussion for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is chutes and ladders I am totally your expert in that game.  Otherwise, not so much
> 
> I've lurked games at the "main site" but really have no interest in playing there.  Haven't seen anything over there that grabs me.  Their Wiki is a good source, but just too much I don't know what to play there--ego/attitude.  Not sure.  There is another place I am lurking thinking of playing a game or two there once things settle down in RL.  Right now I am in a lull as I need to save up $4.5-$5K for a new roof without having to touch my investments or use credit, which is about how much I have spent in the last month already.  When I don't feel like passing out I might paint a little trim here and there but otherwise am on the home stretch on the interior.  Just too weak still to do much on the landscaping/exterior right now.
Click to expand...


I lurked for awhile before joining a newbie. I'm having fun. I Hope you are feeling better now. There's some nasty crap going around right now. My whole family is getting hit and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I do. 

I remember going through that same thing when we needed to put all new windows in the house. I couldn't do anything for awhile until I saved the money because I did not want to have to add any more to the credit cards. Too much debt is stressful as hell. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Wake

Everyone who plays Mafia has promise. Experience is very helpful.

I was terrible when I started playing Mafia on the main site. Getting mad as the claimed Town Doc and self-lynching myself, getting Townies mislynched all the time, and accidentally trusting one too many Scum. 

And then there's 'Mafia in Space.' (Mini 1516 Mafia in Space Game Over bull mafiascum.net \) If you're a Townie, but not a Cop, don't fake being a Cop... and then bluffing about getting a 'guilty' on someone. The gambit's too risky. THIS is an actually-serious mistake in Mafia. I caught hell from a certain lady.



> You are a fuckiing piece of shit.
> 
> An absolute fiucking piece of shit.
> 
> YOUR read is flawed. I'm town. You're going to die.
> 
> And this town's LOSS will be your fault.
> 
> YOURS.





> NEVER
> 
> AGAIN.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> F-16 PLEASE PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY.





> NOW I CAN FUCKING CHANNEL KURIBO
> 
> WAKE GO. LEAVE
> 
> BEGONE
> 
> YOU''RE A FOUL AND UGLY FILTH
> 
> GO BACK TO WHATEVER MAFIA FORUM HELLHOLE SPAWNED YOU.
> 
> DIE.





> Y0U DON'T DESERVE TO POST A SINGLE WORD IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> YOU SHOULD DIE INSIDE WHEN YOU SEE MY FLIP
> 
> BUT YOU WON'T
> 
> YOU'RE TOO FUCKING STUPID TO SEE HOW TERRIBLE AT THIS GAME YOU ARE.
> 
> YOU WILL LEARN NOTHING
> 
> BECAUSE YOU ARE INCAPABLE OF LEARNING
> 
> POND SCUM CAN IMPROVE
> 
> YOU? NO.





> YOU ARE ON MY GODDAMN TEAM AND YOU DID THIS TERRIBLE THING
> 
> YOU BETRAYED TOWN
> 
> YOU HAVE BETRAYED YOUR WIN CONDITION
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING WORSE IN MAFIA THAN WHAT YOU ARE.
> 
> NOTHING.





> TOWN IS TOWN
> 
> PRS ARE TO HELP TOWN
> 
> YOU HAVE BETRAYED TOWN
> 
> FUCK YOU
> 
> FUCK YOU WITH A BARGEPOLE
> 
> NEVER DARKEN MY DOOR
> 
> YOU MISERABLE PIECE OF SHIT




It was a real learning experience for me.

Don't get down when you make mistakes.

Mine have been far worse than yours.

Keep your chin up. Learn from your mistakes. And eat, drink, and be merry.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Everyone who plays Mafia has promise. Experience is very helpful.
> 
> I was terrible when I started playing Mafia on the main site. Getting mad as the claimed Town Doc and self-lynching myself, getting Townies mislynched all the time, and accidentally trusting one too many Scum.
> 
> And then there's 'Mafia in Space.' (Mini 1516 Mafia in Space Game Over bull mafiascum.net \) If you're a Townie, but not a Cop, don't fake being a Cop... and then bluffing about getting a 'guilty' on someone. The gambit's too risky. THIS is an actually-serious mistake in Mafia. I caught hell from a certain lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fuckiing piece of shit.
> 
> An absolute fiucking piece of shit.
> 
> YOUR read is flawed. I'm town. You're going to die.
> 
> And this town's LOSS will be your fault.
> 
> YOURS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER
> 
> AGAIN.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> F-16 PLEASE PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I CAN FUCKING CHANNEL KURIBO
> 
> WAKE GO. LEAVE
> 
> BEGONE
> 
> YOU''RE A FOUL AND UGLY FILTH
> 
> GO BACK TO WHATEVER MAFIA FORUM HELLHOLE SPAWNED YOU.
> 
> DIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y0U DON'T DESERVE TO POST A SINGLE WORD IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> YOU SHOULD DIE INSIDE WHEN YOU SEE MY FLIP
> 
> BUT YOU WON'T
> 
> YOU'RE TOO FUCKING STUPID TO SEE HOW TERRIBLE AT THIS GAME YOU ARE.
> 
> YOU WILL LEARN NOTHING
> 
> BECAUSE YOU ARE INCAPABLE OF LEARNING
> 
> POND SCUM CAN IMPROVE
> 
> YOU? NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE ON MY GODDAMN TEAM AND YOU DID THIS TERRIBLE THING
> 
> YOU BETRAYED TOWN
> 
> YOU HAVE BETRAYED YOUR WIN CONDITION
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING WORSE IN MAFIA THAN WHAT YOU ARE.
> 
> NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOWN IS TOWN
> 
> PRS ARE TO HELP TOWN
> 
> YOU HAVE BETRAYED TOWN
> 
> FUCK YOU
> 
> FUCK YOU WITH A BARGEPOLE
> 
> NEVER DARKEN MY DOOR
> 
> YOU MISERABLE PIECE OF SHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a real learning experience for me.
> 
> Don't get down when you make mistakes.
> 
> Mine have been far worse than yours.
> 
> *Keep your chin up. Learn from your mistakes.* And eat, drink, and be merry.
Click to expand...


Thanks for posting that Wake, I have just been considering the source and not letting it bother me.  It is just a game, and for some to let it get to them like that is just sour grapes as far as I'm concerned.   I have erroneously been accused of never finding Scum, but, interestingly, the one Scum I did find in Game 4, and tried to get lynched, the others wouldn't go along, so yeah, I have found Scum.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a different game I am thinking of and it bugs me that I can't talk to you guys about it, yet. But when it's over, I will. I think it would be a good discussion for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is chutes and ladders I am totally your expert in that game.  Otherwise, not so much
> 
> I've lurked games at the "main site" but really have no interest in playing there.  Haven't seen anything over there that grabs me.  Their Wiki is a good source, but just too much I don't know what to play there--ego/attitude.  Not sure.  There is another place I am lurking thinking of playing a game or two there once things settle down in RL.  Right now I am in a lull as I need to save up $4.5-$5K for a new roof without having to touch my investments or use credit, which is about how much I have spent in the last month already.  When I don't feel like passing out I might paint a little trim here and there but otherwise am on the home stretch on the interior.  Just too weak still to do much on the landscaping/exterior right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lurked for awhile before joining a newbie. I'm having fun. I Hope you are feeling better now. There's some nasty crap going around right now. My whole family is getting hit and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I do.
> 
> I remember going through that same thing when we needed to put all new windows in the house. I couldn't do anything for awhile until I saved the money because I did not want to have to add any more to the credit cards. Too much debt is stressful as hell. Good luck with everything!!
Click to expand...


You sound like me Wolfie.  Having two teeth implants set me back like $7k.  So, we need to carpet the upstairs....really hate the carpet that is in now, but I also don't like to tap our savings/investments.....so, we do one thing at a time.  We're the only ones that look at it....but it gets to the "ugh" point and I'd like to win the Lotto and just go ahead and do it now...


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> You sound like me Wolfie.  Having two teeth implants set me back like $7k.  So, we need to carpet the upstairs....really hate the carpet that is in now, but I also don't like to tap our savings/investments.....so, we do one thing at a time.  We're the only ones that look at it....but it gets to the "ugh" point and I'd like to win the Lotto and just go ahead and do it now...


 

Did implants take long/hurt?  My sister needs some but says she is thinking of just saving up and getting the full set at once.  She had an eating disorder in her teens and it took a toll on her teeth.  She had something done but it keeps messing up--can't remember if it was crowns or what.  Whatever it is she keeps having to have it redone about every year or two.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You sound like me Wolfie.  Having two teeth implants set me back like $7k.  So, we need to carpet the upstairs....really hate the carpet that is in now, but I also don't like to tap our savings/investments.....so, we do one thing at a time.  We're the only ones that look at it....but it gets to the "ugh" point and I'd like to win the Lotto and just go ahead and do it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did implants take long/hurt?  My sister needs some but says she is thinking of just saving up and getting the full set at once.  She had an eating disorder in her teens and it took a toll on her teeth.  She had something done but it keeps messing up--can't remember if it was crowns or what.  Whatever it is she keeps having to have it redone about every year or two.
Click to expand...


The procedure doesn't actually hurt because they numb the hell out of your gum, but it is so darn uncomfortable.  I was in the dentist's chair for 2 hours while they did the procedure.  You're laying down, practically, and they cover your face (except the mouth, of course) so it feels weird.  They also insert an appliance in mouth to keep mouth open, so wide, that I couldn't swallow at first and I was beginning to panic thinking I was going to choke.  I finally was able to figure out how to swallow and I settled down....then all you feel is pressure when they are cutting your gum and inserting the posts.  After they do that, you have to wait 4 months for the posts to adhere to the gum.  Then I went back and they screwed what is supposed to be the tooth stem into the posts.  That only took about 1/2 hour and wasn't as taxing.  The cost was like $2k per tooth (almost 1/2 of what a dentist charges)....next I have to get crowns for both of them, which will be another $2k.  I had already paid $1k for a root canal, and the dentist decided that a crown on top had to be redone to get a more accurate bite with the new implant/crowns, another $1k.  I should be done with that this coming week.  I'll still need two more crowns on two molars that used to hold the bridge that was replaced by the implants.......ouch...there goes another $2k....my pocket hurt more than my mouth!

So, I don't know how Clear Choice does the whole mouth in one day....seems to me it would take more than one day, but that's what they advertise.  I know one guy in our Harley Club that had it done, he said it cost him $40k.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> The procedure doesn't actually hurt because they numb the hell out of your gum, but it is so darn uncomfortable.  I was in the dentist's chair for 2 hours while they did the procedure.  You're laying down, practically, and they cover your face (except the mouth, of course) so it feels weird.  They also insert an appliance in mouth to keep mouth open, so wide, that I couldn't swallow at first and I was beginning to panic thinking I was going to choke.  I finally was able to figure out how to swallow and I settled down....then all you feel is pressure when they are cutting your gum and inserting the posts.  After they do that, you have to wait 4 months for the posts to adhere to the gum.  Then I went back and they screwed what is supposed to be the tooth stem into the posts.  That only took about 1/2 hour and wasn't as taxing.  The cost was like $2k per tooth (almost 1/2 of what a dentist charges)....next I have to get crowns for both of them, which will be another $2k.  I had already paid $1k for a root canal, and the dentist decided that a crown on top had to be redone to get a more accurate bite with the new implant/crowns, another $1k.  I should be done with that this coming week.  I'll still need two more crowns on two molars that used to hold the bridge that was replaced by the implants.......ouch...there goes another $2k....my pocket hurt more than my mouth!
> 
> So, I don't know how Clear Choice does the whole mouth in one day....seems to me it would take more than one day, but that's what they advertise.  I know one guy in our Harley Club that had it done, he said it cost him $40k.



I think they just implant a few screws and the whole set attaches to them.  Not sure.  I met a guy who went to China to get it done.  Said the cost of the airfare back and forth a couple times plus the cost still made it a lot cheaper.  He showed me the thingy in his front bottom gum that looked like a piece of metal right at the gum line.  He was getting ready to go back to get them finished, but like you said, he said he had to wait for his gums to heal to go back.  My sister said she saw somewhere it was like $20K for the upper or lower and $10K for the follow up for the other half if you got a full set.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The procedure doesn't actually hurt because they numb the hell out of your gum, but it is so darn uncomfortable.  I was in the dentist's chair for 2 hours while they did the procedure.  You're laying down, practically, and they cover your face (except the mouth, of course) so it feels weird.  They also insert an appliance in mouth to keep mouth open, so wide, that I couldn't swallow at first and I was beginning to panic thinking I was going to choke.  I finally was able to figure out how to swallow and I settled down....then all you feel is pressure when they are cutting your gum and inserting the posts.  After they do that, you have to wait 4 months for the posts to adhere to the gum.  Then I went back and they screwed what is supposed to be the tooth stem into the posts.  That only took about 1/2 hour and wasn't as taxing.  The cost was like $2k per tooth (almost 1/2 of what a dentist charges)....next I have to get crowns for both of them, which will be another $2k.  I had already paid $1k for a root canal, and the dentist decided that a crown on top had to be redone to get a more accurate bite with the new implant/crowns, another $1k.  I should be done with that this coming week.  I'll still need two more crowns on two molars that used to hold the bridge that was replaced by the implants.......ouch...there goes another $2k....my pocket hurt more than my mouth!
> 
> So, I don't know how Clear Choice does the whole mouth in one day....seems to me it would take more than one day, but that's what they advertise.  I know one guy in our Harley Club that had it done, he said it cost him $40k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just implant a few screws and the whole set attaches to them.  Not sure.  I met a guy who went to China to get it done.  Said the cost of the airfare back and forth a couple times plus the cost still made it a lot cheaper.  He showed me the thingy in his front bottom gum that looked like a piece of metal right at the gum line.  He was getting ready to go back to get them finished, but like you said, he said he had to wait for his gums to heal to go back.  My sister said she saw somewhere it was like $20K for the upper or lower and $10K for the follow up for the other half if you got a full set.
Click to expand...



They are a lot better looking than having false teeth, that's for sure.  The only thing our friend who had it done says is regrettable is that he doesn't have a sense of touch with his new teeth.  I guess I never thought that you actually feel with your teeth, so I can't imagine what he's talking about.  Sometimes, you just have to do what you have to do, especially if you are still young and have years of life to look forward to.  His look really nice and white....you can't really tell they are not his real teeth.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The procedure doesn't actually hurt because they numb the hell out of your gum, but it is so darn uncomfortable.  I was in the dentist's chair for 2 hours while they did the procedure.  You're laying down, practically, and they cover your face (except the mouth, of course) so it feels weird.  They also insert an appliance in mouth to keep mouth open, so wide, that I couldn't swallow at first and I was beginning to panic thinking I was going to choke.  I finally was able to figure out how to swallow and I settled down....then all you feel is pressure when they are cutting your gum and inserting the posts.  After they do that, you have to wait 4 months for the posts to adhere to the gum.  Then I went back and they screwed what is supposed to be the tooth stem into the posts.  That only took about 1/2 hour and wasn't as taxing.  The cost was like $2k per tooth (almost 1/2 of what a dentist charges)....next I have to get crowns for both of them, which will be another $2k.  I had already paid $1k for a root canal, and the dentist decided that a crown on top had to be redone to get a more accurate bite with the new implant/crowns, another $1k.  I should be done with that this coming week.  I'll still need two more crowns on two molars that used to hold the bridge that was replaced by the implants.......ouch...there goes another $2k....my pocket hurt more than my mouth!
> 
> So, I don't know how Clear Choice does the whole mouth in one day....seems to me it would take more than one day, but that's what they advertise.  I know one guy in our Harley Club that had it done, he said it cost him $40k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just implant a few screws and the whole set attaches to them.  Not sure.  I met a guy who went to China to get it done.  Said the cost of the airfare back and forth a couple times plus the cost still made it a lot cheaper.  He showed me the thingy in his front bottom gum that looked like a piece of metal right at the gum line.  He was getting ready to go back to get them finished, but like you said, he said he had to wait for his gums to heal to go back.  My sister said she saw somewhere it was like $20K for the upper or lower and $10K for the follow up for the other half if you got a full set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are a lot better looking than having false teeth, that's for sure.  The only thing our friend who had it done says is regrettable is that he doesn't have a sense of touch with his new teeth.  I guess I never thought that you actually feel with your teeth, so I can't imagine what he's talking about.  Sometimes, you just have to do what you have to do, especially if you are still young and have years of life to look forward to.  His look really nice and white....you can't really tell they are not his real teeth.
Click to expand...


It is because he doesn't feel the pressure the same like when you bit down on something hard I guess.  I am trying to keep mine forever because I am so gaggy I just do not see myself ever being able to do falsies.


----------



## Wake

I'm excited to play in both Grandma's and Aye's games. 

Been tempering mine to be a bit more efficient energy-wise. Allows you to really play the game without getting so drained mentally.


----------



## Wake

Part of my play is to ignore the first 3 or 4 votes on me while actively Scumhunting. Just keep searching through posts looking for curious loose ends to unravel. Eventually they melt off as they focus on lurkers and more suspicious players.


----------



## Wake

Mafia itself continues to evolve as players adapt and evolve their gameplay. The tactics used by the majority this year can fall out of style the next. There are philosophies on how to catch Scum, so Scum are always searching for newer and better ways to blend in. It's a vicious, evolutionary cycle.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm just beyond frustrated. That is all. I won't discuss the ongoing game here. Probably going to take a break from it for a little while.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm just beyond frustrated. That is all. I won't discuss the ongoing game here. Probably going to take a break from it for a little while.



Oh no!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just beyond frustrated. That is all. I won't discuss the ongoing game here. Probably going to take a break from it for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
Click to expand...


Don't worry. I'm not going to melt or threaten to quit. It is really quite annoying to always be labelled as scum right away in every game I play here no matter what I do or what my alignment actually is. I must be the scummiest player here and it takes too much out of me to deal with that every game. It makes it hard to relax and have fun.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just beyond frustrated. That is all. I won't discuss the ongoing game here. Probably going to take a break from it for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not going to melt or threaten to quit. It is really quite annoying to always be labelled as scum right away in every game I play here no matter what I do or what my alignment actually is. I must be the scummiest player here and it takes too much out of me to deal with that every game. It makes it hard to relax and have fun.
Click to expand...


Who do you think you are, that you should not come under scrutiny the same as everyone else?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just beyond frustrated. That is all. I won't discuss the ongoing game here. Probably going to take a break from it for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not going to melt or threaten to quit. It is really quite annoying to always be labelled as scum right away in every game I play here no matter what I do or what my alignment actually is. I must be the scummiest player here and it takes too much out of me to deal with that every game. It makes it hard to relax and have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think you are, that you should not come under scrutiny the same as everyone else?
Click to expand...


Where did I say that?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just beyond frustrated. That is all. I won't discuss the ongoing game here. Probably going to take a break from it for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not going to melt or threaten to quit. It is really quite annoying to always be labelled as scum right away in every game I play here no matter what I do or what my alignment actually is. I must be the scummiest player here and it takes too much out of me to deal with that every game. It makes it hard to relax and have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think you are, that you should not come under scrutiny the same as everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
Click to expand...


In every single post where you get pissy when people start feeling you out.  

You respond poorly to reaction testing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just beyond frustrated. That is all. I won't discuss the ongoing game here. Probably going to take a break from it for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not going to melt or threaten to quit. It is really quite annoying to always be labelled as scum right away in every game I play here no matter what I do or what my alignment actually is. I must be the scummiest player here and it takes too much out of me to deal with that every game. It makes it hard to relax and have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think you are, that you should not come under scrutiny the same as everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In every single post where you get pissy when people start feeling you out.
> 
> You respond poorly to reaction testing.
Click to expand...


Thank You for that astute piece of analysis. I also don't like driving in icy conditions, people who lie, and shaving mats off my cat.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not going to melt or threaten to quit. It is really quite annoying to always be labelled as scum right away in every game I play here no matter what I do or what my alignment actually is. I must be the scummiest player here and it takes too much out of me to deal with that every game. It makes it hard to relax and have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you think you are, that you should not come under scrutiny the same as everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In every single post where you get pissy when people start feeling you out.
> 
> You respond poorly to reaction testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You for that astute piece of analysis. I also don't like driving in icy conditions, people who lie, and shaving mats off my cat.
Click to expand...


No need to be snarky.  I was actually being honest, there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not going to melt or threaten to quit. It is really quite annoying to always be labelled as scum right away in every game I play here no matter what I do or what my alignment actually is. I must be the scummiest player here and it takes too much out of me to deal with that every game. It makes it hard to relax and have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think you are, that you should not come under scrutiny the same as everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In every single post where you get pissy when people start feeling you out.
> 
> You respond poorly to reaction testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You for that astute piece of analysis. I also don't like driving in icy conditions, people who lie, and shaving mats off my cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to be snarky.  I was actually being honest, there.
Click to expand...


Ha, that's rich coming from you. I think you invented snark and Seinfeld and Jon Stewart copied it from you.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think you are, that you should not come under scrutiny the same as everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In every single post where you get pissy when people start feeling you out.
> 
> You respond poorly to reaction testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You for that astute piece of analysis. I also don't like driving in icy conditions, people who lie, and shaving mats off my cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to be snarky.  I was actually being honest, there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, that's rich coming from you. I think you invented snark and Seinfeld and Jon Stewart copied it from you.
Click to expand...


Would you mind testifying for me when I take them to court for infringing on my intellectual property?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In every single post where you get pissy when people start feeling you out.
> 
> You respond poorly to reaction testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You for that astute piece of analysis. I also don't like driving in icy conditions, people who lie, and shaving mats off my cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to be snarky.  I was actually being honest, there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, that's rich coming from you. I think you invented snark and Seinfeld and Jon Stewart copied it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind testifying for me when I take them to court for infringing on my intellectual property?
Click to expand...


You know I'm always there for you House.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> In every single post where you get pissy when people start feeling you out.
> 
> You respond poorly to reaction testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for that astute piece of analysis. I also don't like driving in icy conditions, people who lie, and shaving mats off my cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to be snarky.  I was actually being honest, there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, that's rich coming from you. I think you invented snark and Seinfeld and Jon Stewart copied it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind testifying for me when I take them to court for infringing on my intellectual property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I'm always there for you House.
Click to expand...


I usually prefer my sarcasm with sliced fruit and cream in the mornings, but you make it so appetizing that I just can't turn it down anytime.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for that astute piece of analysis. I also don't like driving in icy conditions, people who lie, and shaving mats off my cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be snarky.  I was actually being honest, there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, that's rich coming from you. I think you invented snark and Seinfeld and Jon Stewart copied it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind testifying for me when I take them to court for infringing on my intellectual property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I'm always there for you House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually prefer my sarcasm with sliced fruit and cream in the mornings, but you make it so appetizing that I just can't turn it down anytime.
Click to expand...


Sarcasm is my middle name.


----------



## Wake

I find that players with strong offense have weak defense, and vice versa. Sharp claws, soft underbelly. Or tough hide, blunt claws. Metaphorically speaking, of course. Same for Town and Scum play. If a player comes at you aggressively, answer honestly and succinctly. Then blast that f***** with 5 or more questions to put him or her on the defense... and then on the run. Mental judo, or something like that.

It's fun and easy.


----------



## Wake

I think another thing I'm guilty of... is taking the game WAY too seriously at times.

You want to derive enjoyment from the game. Not have it be a tedious chore.

Spice it up a bit. Let your ego loose if you want. Have fun interrogating or being whimsical or anything. Personally I'm cutting back a bit on expending lots of energy, and insteading opting to enter Hyper-Focus mode when the time is just right.


----------



## Wake

The current game is meant to balance out the craziness of the last. The focus in this one is eyeballing subtle Scumtells.  

In my experience playing Mafia, I still deal with a lot of struggles. One is lack of time and energy. Another is the gut being right... but not having the "thing" needed to persuade others to agree with me. Is it charisma? Charm? 

At times I get fixated on suspicious things in the game, and keep poking and prodding the issue... not for the answers... but for the interactions. How does he react? Does she try to divert my attention? Is he taking my words out of context? Is she being too nice to me? Oh, he's agreeing with everything I say...

I know quite a bit about the game, but there's so much I don't know that it's not even funny. I wonder how that one detective guy from Law and Order would fare in a game of Mafia.


----------



## Grandma

*bangs head on desk repeatedly*

Oh my green god I wish I could say something.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't think it matters at this point Grandma.


----------



## Grandma

Oh it does. 

It will have to wait until the game's over though.


----------



## Wake

I'm anxious to play in these games.


----------



## House

PR idea:

X-shot Clairvoyant: Player can channel a dead player for one post. The dead player PM's their message to the mod, and the mod posts it.  Dead player can like/thank *that post only* to confirm their message (optional).

This would only be appropriate with a spoiler-free dz, of course, and could be quite a powerful PR because a NK'ed townie could finger the guilty party (among other uses).


----------



## ika

it sounds like a mechanic that my homesite would often use:

*last will *

what it basicly is, is what it exactly implies, a final will. 

Most times town players would leave these with their final reads.
Prs would leave it with their night actions as well
Scums would sometimes  use it to direct another scum team/scum allies to tell them what to do.

these would be posted whenever a player gets lynched/killed.


----------



## House

ika said:


> it sounds like a mechanic that my homesite would often use:
> 
> *last will *
> 
> what it basicly is, is what it exactly implies, a final will.
> 
> Most times town players would leave these with their final reads.
> Prs would leave it with their night actions as well
> Scums would sometimes  use it to direct another scum team/scum allies to tell them what to do.
> 
> these would be posted whenever a player gets lynched/killed.



Yeah, but it doesn't sound like a killer can be fingered with last will. Also, a dead player's opinion/reads may change over time (hence the need for a spoiler-free dz).


----------



## ika

i think your missing it. The last will shows right at start of day (after player dies) or at end of day (if player is lynched)

its not a delayed mechanic. its instant.


----------



## ika

BOTH OF YOU SHUT UP THE GAME IS ONGOING.


----------



## House

ika said:


> BOTH OF YOU SHUT UP THE GAME IS ONGOING.



That's kinda my point.


----------



## ika

Well you shouldnt be commenting on it either, i have like every right in my mind to go tell the mod over there right now and get you modkilled for it.

I already PMed wake to delete these posts


----------



## House

ika said:


> Well you shouldnt be commenting on it either, i have like every right in my mind to go tell the mod over there right now and get you modkilled for it.
> 
> I already PMed wake to delete these posts



I already PM'ed Mala.  I didn't discuss the game, I called out somebody for doing so.


----------



## ika

mkay.

if theres one thing that i hate more then anything is when people do stuff like this. anyway:

NEW TOPIC:

what do you guys think about 3rd parties? these can be jesters, lynchers (or as i call them executioners), cults, and survivors.


----------



## House

ika said:


> mkay.
> 
> if theres one thing that i hate more then anything is when people do stuff like this. anyway:
> 
> NEW TOPIC:
> 
> what do you guys think about 3rd parties? these can be jesters, lynchers (or as i call them executioners), cults, and survivors.



I'd like to experiment with them.


----------



## Grandma

ika said:


> NEW TOPIC:
> what do you guys think about 3rd parties? these can be jesters, lynchers (or as i call them executioners), cults, and survivors.



I think they're fabulous!


----------



## Wake

I'm wary of Jesters, but atm am factoring in Lynchers and Lynchees.


----------



## Wake

OK, I see now. I thought ika meant the 'Scumhunting' thread.

Yeah, please don't talk about ongoing games when it comes to mafiascum.net.

They are very, very strict on that. They nailed me three times for it, even when one of them was on accident. They tend to modkill you instantly in all your games and ban you from playing in any games for weeks to months.

The last one, which was on accident, got me banned for 3 months. They're far too strict on that, but nothing can really be done to persuade them to reason. I'm quite a bit more lenient, and the main things I take issue with is cheating and flaming/trolling.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nothing was been discussed regarding an ongoing game. I was trashed by a player in a game there due to his being angry about a game here and I had to replace out of it because of it. He posted those comments in an ongoing game and hid behind the rules to prevent me from dealing with it. He was upset after what happened in game 6 here. Nothing had anything to do with that game. It was USMB drama period. None of that should ever have been brought to the main site. It appears I can't play in peace anywhere due to the crap that happens here.


----------



## Wake

These are things to overcome.

Sometimes players will do things in Mafia games out of spite.

I've done it, too, and it's never good for the Town. If you two could please coexist for the sake of everyone else in these games it would be great.


----------



## Wolfsister77

No need to coexist in the games. After this one, I'm done with Mafia for awhile. A good long break to clear my head and figure out why this crap happens every game. I won't play again unless I can figure that out and prevent it in the future. It's too draining and frankly too much negative energy. I need to concentrate on the positive. If anyone has any hints here on how to stay positive and avoid conflict when playing, it would be interesting to see. Even links or something. In case, I decide to try again down the road or someone else might benefit from it.


----------



## Wake

It's pretty simple.

Conflict is part of the game.

Few people like getting votes with bogus reasons launched at them.

Answer it honestly, *succinctly*, and then have it end at that. I usually take advantage of every time they're launched at me as windows to launch some of my own back at them.

I try to ignore the personal BS. It's always anti-Town and does no one any good.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The bogus votes are what they are and part of the game. It's the other garbage than makes it all so negative. It's depressing to deal with. But some obviously can. I wish I was one of them but it is what it is. 

Enjoy your day Wake!!


----------



## House

Wake said:


> These are things to overcome.
> 
> Sometimes players will do things in Mafia games out of spite.
> 
> I've done it, too, and it's never good for the Town. If you two could please coexist for the sake of everyone else in these games it would be great.



I can't blame Wolfie for how she feels.  I have a habit of skirting the edges on rules, and although I wasn't out to intentionally hurt her feelings, I did.

No getting around that, and it was wrong of me.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> No need to coexist in the games. After this one, I'm done with Mafia for awhile. A good long break to clear my head and figure out why this crap happens every game. I won't play again unless I can figure that out and prevent it in the future. It's too draining and frankly too much negative energy. I need to concentrate on the positive. If anyone has any hints here on how to stay positive and avoid conflict when playing, it would be interesting to see. Even links or something. In case, I decide to try again down the road or someone else might benefit from it.



For whatever it is worth, IMO:  Your town play is a little too reactionary and too needy, for lack of a better word.  You bounce around a lot so when people need someone to bounce around, you are the target.  Could be they are scum, or a town PR who is trying not to defend themselves to you, could be someone hoping to take the heat off themselves, or it could be more exploratory to gauge certain players reactions to you when they have a history of reacting to you (i.e. drama).  

Taking a break is usually a good idea if a player uses it to change up their play style or is just tired of the frustration inherent in the game.  The lack of a role theme game (like Star Wars characters, etc) encourages people to target each other for reasons some will take more personally.  Just try to be less reactionary if there is no purpose to your reaction that furthers your game and more thick skinned.  In the meantime, try to find a site to play a game where the theme is not just mechanical in nature.


----------



## Wake

Good man, House.


----------



## Wake

I'm thinking a Jurassic Park game should come about eventually.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am going to host a resistance game next. It'll be set in the town of WiFom City. All my games are. You'll be overthrowing the mob which took over WiFom City in the last game.


----------



## House

Yeah I read about it.  I think I'll pass.

Thanks for hosting, though.


----------



## Wake

I'm thinking, in the next few months, of running some Newbie games using the Matrix6 Setup. Same thing used for Newbies at the main site. I'd be able to mod 1-3 at the same time, which would give players the opportunity to play multiple games as different roles and alignments. They'd be partially-themed, too. It wouldn't affect normal mechanics at all. Just the OP and Vote Counts.

I think this would be a really good way to draw in even more players. Different themes like Supernatural, Jurassic Park, The Mummy, and Game of Thrones sounds pretty fun.  Once my Large game at the main site resolves, it wouldn't be any trouble running multiple Newbie games at once.


----------



## Grandma

We could use more players here, and the crazier games tend to scare off the noobs. Matrix-6 games would be perfect.


----------



## Wake

I'm finally feeling well-rested. This is rare.

Getting closer to modding three themed Newbie games at once.

Jurassic Park, Supernatural, Arachnophobia.

Flavor will have no bearing on mechanics. VCs will be frequent and orderly. sameech may like this idea, since it's straight-up pure Mafia.

I'll be @'ing hundreds of members in a special Mafia thread in Feedback, which will be a common occurrence there. Absolutely any theme possible, whether a movie, a video game, or a show, anything is possible. 

These games will give players the opportunity to play as Scum and Town in the exact same kind of Setup, and would allow players, if they wish, to choose which games they want to play in.


----------



## House

As long as the flavor is divorced of mechanics, I'm in.

I don't know the source material of either of those 3.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well Wake, for these games, if they are treated like newbies, for new players, then I would like to give them a chance to join and play and not take up one of their spots. If you need a replacement or an SE or IC type role is needed, I'll help out there no problem. Otherwise, I'll stand back and let the new players play.


----------



## Wake

Jurassic Park's an awesome movie series. People getting eaten by dinosaurs, man.

Supernatural = only show I currently watch on TV outside of news.

Arachnophobia: Horror movie responsible for my fear of spiders and old houses.




Wolfie, you'd like training the newbies, I bet.


----------



## House

I didn't say I'd never heard of them, just that I haven't watched them.


----------



## Grandma

Wow, these little bells & whistles that the maudes get in here are fun!


----------



## Grandma

My bastard game is off for now.

With the huge USMB membership numbers, getting 40 players should be fairly easy, hell, 60 or more players shouldn't be impossible.

The problem is the timing. There are too many people wound up or burned out over the midterms. There's been a massive influx of socks and trolls, appearing just for this election. 

Things need to settle down a bit, the membership needs to re-adjust. By the end of January everyone should be bored enough with winter that they'll do anything for entertainment.

Wake's newby games will help expand the player base here as well.


----------



## Wake

Grandma, a 40-player game was, iirc, possible only once on the main site. A 60-player game is far too massive. Not even the main site, which focuses solely on Mafia, has been able to do that in over a decade. I think even with mass PMs on the main site it wouldn't be possible, especially with the say of the NRG. 20 is more likely. 30 would take great effort.


----------



## Grandma

I'm very comfortable with throwing parties for 80 guests and up. In fact I prefer very large gatherings. I know how to organize crowds.

There's something like 3000-ish active members here, including the intermittent posters. Somewhere in there are my players. 

I will find them.


----------



## Wake

You would have to utilize the @ function.


----------



## Grandma

Nah, I'll pm them. 

The thing with getting a bunch of players in a mega game over at MS is that there are - what - a couple hundred games going on at a time? And players there are in upwards of 3 games at a time.

With not so much going on in the political world, the USMBers will have lots of free time and this is the perfect place to spend it!


----------



## House

In an unrelated note, MathBlade & ScarletRage are cool as hell IRL.


----------



## Wake

Did you meet them, House?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Did you meet them, House?



I'm at their house. We were broadcasting a live feed of some of the games.

Fun times.


----------



## Wake

Lol, that's so cool.

I'm out in SE WI.


----------



## Avatar4321

one of my games over at the ms site just got lost because one of the scum teams was exposed. One of the pair announced she was scum and who her partner was. Talk about a weird game.


----------



## Wake

Holy crap.

That's probably the absolute worst thing you can do in Mafia.

Dang. That really sucks.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> one of my games over at the ms site just got lost because one of the scum teams was exposed. One of the pair announced she was scum and who her partner was. Talk about a weird game.



Which game? Link, please.


----------



## Wake

I saw that person banned in the Banned/Restriction list over there.

That's the single worst way to screw everybody in a game.


----------



## Wake

The permaban: Ban Restriction Announcements bull mafiascum.net

The game: Open 576 The Enemy of my Enemy is my...Enemy Day 2 bull mafiascum.net

The comment: "BTW I'm scum and so is 2birds1stone. K time to leave this site. Bye."
Open 576 The Enemy of my Enemy is my...Enemy Day 2 bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Grandma

Wow. What a dick.


----------



## Avatar4321

not my best game I admit. Should have realized bird was the partner


----------



## Wake

My game elsewhere is winding down to a close.

Once that's done the aim is to start up a slew of Newbie games. Maybe throw in other general Setups around 10-13 players too if you guys want. Will be @'ing the general membership and planning to draw in far more players. They'll be the Newbs this time around. 

Also, in all of this, if you guys want to run your own games (which is pretty fun) I'm willing to point out how to do it. Then every few months or so I'll invite more players, including new ones, to play. Try it out. Have some fun.  My gut tells me the more PRs you include (as long as it's balanced, makes the game even more fun.

When I post Signups for 3 to 4 Newbie games at once, I'd like the emphasis to be on more newbies playing, and wouldn't recommend players playing in more than three games at once, to leaves seats on the rides for the newcomers. If memory serves, teapartysamurai, TheOldSchool, and BluesMistress all were interested in playing, too. Would like to see dblack, sameech, and Sgt_Gath playing in some classic (pure Mafia) Newbie games, too. Back to the basics, guys.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> My game elsewhere is winding down to a close.
> 
> Once that's done the aim is to start up a slew of Newbie games. Maybe throw in other general Setups around 10-13 players too if you guys want. Will be @'ing the general membership and planning to draw in far more players. They'll be the Newbs this time around.
> 
> Also, in all of this, if you guys want to run your own games (which is pretty fun) I'm willing to point out how to do it. Then every few months or so I'll invite more players, including new ones, to play. Try it out. Have some fun.  My gut tells me the more PRs you include (as long as it's balanced, makes the game even more fun.
> 
> When I post Signups for 3 to 4 Newbie games at once, I'd like the emphasis to be on more newbies playing, and wouldn't recommend players playing in more than three games at once, to leaves seats on the rides for the newcomers. If memory serves, teapartysamurai, TheOldSchool, and BluesMistress all were interested in playing, too. Would like to see dblack, sameech, and Sgt_Gath playing in some classic (pure Mafia) Newbie games, too. Back to the basics, guys.



Not interested, but thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, You might want to consider games like the micro games at MS: View forum - Mayfair Club bull mafiascum.net

They are 9 player games so you would easily fill them, they have a unique twist/themes, but are not too complex so newbies and experienced alike would enjoy it. Maybe Aye or Grandma would run one. I'm going to be taking a break for a short time but if anyone needs a replacement for a game, just PM me.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> My game elsewhere is winding down to a close.
> 
> Once that's done the aim is to start up a slew of Newbie games. Maybe throw in other general Setups around 10-13 players too if you guys want. Will be @'ing the general membership and planning to draw in far more players. They'll be the Newbs this time around.
> 
> Also, in all of this, if you guys want to run your own games (which is pretty fun) I'm willing to point out how to do it. Then every few months or so I'll invite more players, including new ones, to play. Try it out. Have some fun.  My gut tells me the more PRs you include (as long as it's balanced, makes the game even more fun.
> 
> When I post Signups for 3 to 4 Newbie games at once, I'd like the emphasis to be on more newbies playing, and wouldn't recommend players playing in more than three games at once, to leaves seats on the rides for the newcomers. If memory serves, teapartysamurai, TheOldSchool, and BluesMistress all were interested in playing, too. Would like to see dblack, sameech, and Sgt_Gath playing in some classic (pure Mafia) Newbie games, too. Back to the basics, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested, but thanks.
Click to expand...


Sameech, you'd be a great IC.


----------



## ika

if you guys are interested i will be doing micros there a lot in the future moslty due to the fact i can experiment with them and use the unique mechanics i love and know

i have one in signups right now

if you would like preins for them you can PM me there and i will keep a list


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika said:


> if you guys are interested i will be doing micros there a lot in the future moslty due to the fact i can experiment with them and use the unique mechanics i love and know
> 
> i have one in signups right now
> 
> if you would like preins for them you can PM me there and i will keep a list



I'm already an in for your micro and I really enjoyed your last one too so I'm sure I'll join up for any others you run as long as I'm not too busy or in any other games. I'll PM you.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> My game elsewhere is winding down to a close.
> 
> Once that's done the aim is to start up a slew of Newbie games. Maybe throw in other general Setups around 10-13 players too if you guys want. Will be @'ing the general membership and planning to draw in far more players. They'll be the Newbs this time around.
> 
> Also, in all of this, if you guys want to run your own games (which is pretty fun) I'm willing to point out how to do it. Then every few months or so I'll invite more players, including new ones, to play. Try it out. Have some fun.  My gut tells me the more PRs you include (as long as it's balanced, makes the game even more fun.
> 
> When I post Signups for 3 to 4 Newbie games at once, I'd like the emphasis to be on more newbies playing, and wouldn't recommend players playing in more than three games at once, to leaves seats on the rides for the newcomers. If memory serves, teapartysamurai, TheOldSchool, and BluesMistress all were interested in playing, too. Would like to see dblack, sameech, and Sgt_Gath playing in some classic (pure Mafia) Newbie games, too. Back to the basics, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested, but thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sameech, you'd be a great IC.
Click to expand...


I do not have the patience or the time for a newby game which would take _forever_.  Even besides that, am still busy cleaning out my parents' house, doing my mom's estate, work, working on the outside at the new house, and my dog of 17 years just died.  I have other pets, but none like her.  Just the thought of her always made my heart smile no matter how bad things were in life.  I was blessed to have her live to that age, and knew the end was near, but it still has devastated me.  I was like her puppy.  She always took care of me.  Feels like I have lost two moms in 6 months.    

Anyway, thanks, but it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> My game elsewhere is winding down to a close.
> 
> Once that's done the aim is to start up a slew of Newbie games. Maybe throw in other general Setups around 10-13 players too if you guys want. Will be @'ing the general membership and planning to draw in far more players. They'll be the Newbs this time around.
> 
> Also, in all of this, if you guys want to run your own games (which is pretty fun) I'm willing to point out how to do it. Then every few months or so I'll invite more players, including new ones, to play. Try it out. Have some fun.  My gut tells me the more PRs you include (as long as it's balanced, makes the game even more fun.
> 
> When I post Signups for 3 to 4 Newbie games at once, I'd like the emphasis to be on more newbies playing, and wouldn't recommend players playing in more than three games at once, to leaves seats on the rides for the newcomers. If memory serves, teapartysamurai, TheOldSchool, and BluesMistress all were interested in playing, too. Would like to see dblack, sameech, and Sgt_Gath playing in some classic (pure Mafia) Newbie games, too. Back to the basics, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested, but thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sameech, you'd be a great IC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have the patience or the time for a newby game which would take _forever_.  Even besides that, am still busy cleaning out my parents' house, doing my mom's estate, work, working on the outside at the new house, and my dog of 17 years just died.  I have other pets, but none like her.  Just the thought of her always made my heart smile no matter how bad things were in life.  I was blessed to have her live to that age, and knew the end was near, but it still has devastated me.  I was like her puppy.  She always took care of me.  Feels like I have lost two moms in 6 months.
> 
> Anyway, thanks, but it just isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...


So sorry for your loss Sameech. I've been there. Best wishes to you and take care.


----------



## Gracie

Sorry to hear of your loss, Sameech.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> I do not have the patience or the time for a newby game which would take _forever_.  Even besides that, am still busy cleaning out my parents' house, doing my mom's estate, work, working on the outside at the new house, and my dog of 17 years just died.  I have other pets, but none like her.  Just the thought of her always made my heart smile no matter how bad things were in life.  I was blessed to have her live to that age, and knew the end was near, but it still has devastated me.  I was like her puppy.  She always took care of me.  Feels like I have lost two moms in 6 months.
> 
> Anyway, thanks, but it just isn't going to happen.



Your RL plate is definitely full, and not in a good way. I'm very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Grandma

> Some at the main site are just horrible/annoying people. Others are good, but you can't really gather them into one game, I think.



Wake, I was wanting to ask you about this.

There's a guy modding a game over there in the mini games queue that's rejecting almost everyone that signed up for his game. I could understand if it were a bigger game, but a _mini_?? He seems like a dick to me. I'll never sign up for one of his games.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Some at the main site are just horrible/annoying people. Others are good, but you can't really gather them into one game, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, I was wanting to ask you about this.
> 
> There's a guy modding a game over there in the mini games queue that's rejecting almost everyone that signed up for his game. I could understand if it were a bigger game, but a _mini_?? He seems like a dick to me. I'll never sign up for one of his games.
Click to expand...


Interesting...

I'd have to know who this person is. Could be an alt of someone. Rejecting a butt-load of players is bad ju-ju. Like karma it will piss players off and not want them to play with you or in your games in the future.


----------



## Wake

I see it's xRECKONERx.

His move is foolish.


----------



## ika

reck is a respectable mod/host and that he is enforcing "wisodom of the mod" most likely where hes allowed to reject players for any reason.

you must also be aware that reck is doing it with UT and Sleepkrew as well and that they rather have high claibar players and non-toxic ones in.

i could give you a rough guss why they are rejected:

MS: comes in and almost never gives a fuck and his sign looks more like "troll game" then "play game"
AA9: lack of activy and will most likely flake
HI: not enough experince IMO
NS: reck expalined
yours: i would assume experince

---------

most of the signs that are in are players who reck has played with and know are at least okish players and will probally have a good activty lvl as well as not be toxic (MS), flake (AA9, NS) or just inecperince with his plans (HI, you)

mods reserve rights to reject for any reason and i think hes not really outside his rlem, you could always PM him and ask but i wouldnt put too much into it


----------



## ★Arden

Reck is a fair mod. It's completely understandable that for a game that he and UT put so much work into perfecting, he'd like it to contain players that would at least be able or likely to bring out the setup's full potential.

Also, the move is more practical for a mini than for a large game; supply and demand.


----------



## Grandma

If you guys say so. It just seems extraordinary that he's rejected 90% of the signups. 
I can understand lack of experience up to a point, but one can't get experience if they aren't allowed to play. 
Why doesn't he (and others that do this) just have a "by invitation-only" game instead?


----------



## ★Arden

I think you may be mistaken; of 18 signups, 5 were rejected. I see that as reasonable.

There are a multitude of other games that players can join to gain more experience, prove renewed activity, and/or mature. It's one game out of many, and the game in question is part of an long-established and therefore expected higher-quality series of games.

(If you want, read Gay Mafia I and Gay Mafia II. They're exceptional reads, even on flavor and setup alone.)


----------



## Grandma

Thanks, Arden. I didn't sign up for that game, I picked the one before it. I don't want to get into a bunch of games at once. 

I'm not harping on Reck in particular, it's that I think if certain criteria have to be met for a game then they should be spelled out. That way there won't be rejections, and players won't have to go to the end of the line behind players that signed up for later games.


----------



## ★Arden

Yes, I agree he should have made the signup style more clear from the start- the typical way to warn of what he was doing is to announce something like "Wisdom of the One is in effect" (which means the moderator will reject signups if they feel that player would not be a good fit for their game).

Wisdom of the Crowds - MafiaWiki


----------



## Wake

He can use WotO if he wants. Undoubtedly that will anger those being blocked. If he's alright with that, cheers.


----------



## Grandma

I'm too mixed race for this forum.

/out


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I'm too mixed race for this forum.
> 
> /out



Grandma 

I hope you change your mind. This place should be separate from what goes on with the rest of the board. 

I understand and agree with your passion but you can still participate with the rest of us. ((Hugs))


----------



## Grandma

I don't party with hardcore racists.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I understand. Join me in a game at MS sometime. If we are lucky, we can get House to join us also.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm too mixed race for this forum.
> 
> /out



I don't know what happened, but you are in my thoughts. Ignore the idiots and know their words are idiotic, painful and uncalled for but they show their ass every time they open their mouth. HUGS


----------



## Wake

Basically Grandma thinks I'm a racist even though I'm not, and I make it a point to qualify my statements. Racial politics and discussion brings out the emotion in people. It's such a raw thing to talk about.


----------



## CaféAuLait

You Wake? I suppose I need to read, but I assumed she was speaking about Steve McGarret or one of the other regular forum racists.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Look, I really don't want to get in the middle here and I am not going to search what ever is going on. Got too much shit on my own plate.  Either way Grandma- you are in my thoughts and wish you would reconsider.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I just want to take a moment to thank everyone who reached out to me, you all helped immensely. Thank you all again. Espically House Grandma and Jeremiah and those who offered help as well Moonglow Shai and thank you all. I know I am missing people but you all were great.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too mixed race for this forum.
> 
> /out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened, but you are in my thoughts. Ignore the idiots and know their words are idiotic, painful and uncalled for but they show their ass every time they open their mouth. HUGS
Click to expand...


Read the racist hall of shame thread in the Badlands.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I just want to take a moment to thank everyone who reached out to me, you all helped immensely. Thank you all again. Espically House Grandma and Jeremiah and those who offered help as well Moonglow Shai and thank you all. I know I am missing people but you all were great.



So sorry for everything you are going through. You are in my thoughts. ((Hugs))


----------



## CaféAuLait

Thank you much Wolf.


----------



## ★Arden

I'm sorry, Grandma.  I wish it was easier to get people to realize instead of constantly deny their errors; dealing with it is tiresome. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma

I completely understand. But I'll miss you here. Then again, I just told Wake to shove it where the sun don't shine so I'm probably in need of a break as well although not permanently.

It's just certain political topics set off strong emotions. Wake pressed all my buttons. It would be best if we left that stuff out of the games here. Mafia is stressful enough as it is without all that.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma
> 
> I completely understand. But I'll miss you here. Then again, I just told Wake to shove it where the sun don't shine so I'm probably in need of a break as well although not permanently.
> 
> It's just certain political topics set off strong emotions. Wake pressed all my buttons. It would be best if we left that stuff out of the games here. Mafia is stressful enough as it is without all that.



I am not a racist, Wolfie, and every single one of those statements you said was racist wasn't, but qualified. You know I debate, you know know I play Mafia, and you know I'm not a racist. My post history is proof of that. Right now you admit certain political topics set off strong emotions (your emotions) and that you say I pressed all of your buttons (I'm being very restrained because I do think of you as a friend). When you are emotional, it is less difficult to take a statement and see racism where there is none. I did ask you repeatedly where the racism was, but you did not clarify, and when I even sifted through those posts of mine you quoted, after that you basically shut down and lashed out. The same does happen with you at times in Mafia. I don't say that to be mean. You are a good person. You are also emotional. Emotions aren't a bad thing. Losing control in the face of disagreement is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma
> 
> I completely understand. But I'll miss you here. Then again, I just told Wake to shove it where the sun don't shine so I'm probably in need of a break as well although not permanently.
> 
> It's just certain political topics set off strong emotions. Wake pressed all my buttons. It would be best if we left that stuff out of the games here. Mafia is stressful enough as it is without all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, Wolfie, and every single one of those statements you said was racist wasn't, but qualified. You know I debate, you know know I play Mafia, and you know I'm not a racist. My post history is proof of that. Right now you admit certain political topics set off strong emotions (your emotions) and that you say I pressed all of your buttons (I'm being very restrained because I do think of you as a friend). When you are emotional, it is less difficult to take a statement and see racism where there is none. I did ask you repeatedly where the racism was, but you did not clarify, and when I even sifted through those posts of mine you quoted, after that you basically shut down and lashed out. The same does happen with you at times in Mafia. I don't say that to be mean. You are a good person. You are also emotional. Emotions aren't a bad thing. Losing control in the face of disagreement is.
Click to expand...


You were being condescending and rude and not treating me like an equal in the conversation. You've seen me act this way in the games. If you can't be respectful when you talk to me, don't expect me to be respectful back. Yep, I thought we were friends Wake. My friends don't talk to me like I'm an idiot.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> I completely understand. But I'll miss you here. Then again, I just told Wake to shove it wh
> You were being condescending and rude and not treating me like an equal in the conversation. You've seen me act this way in the games. If you can't be respectful when you talk to me, don't expect me to be respectful back. Yep, I thought we were friends Wake. My friends don't talk to me like I'm an idiot.



I definitely don't think you're an idiot. You've got spunk. I also feel you're emotional and you can rush to judgment very quickly. You may not react well under pressure, either, whether in a game or against an ideologically oppositional post. My way of speaking isn't meant to be condescending. It's meant to keep me from losing control of my own emotions and saying something stupid or hurtful. When you rushed to judgment and made those slanderous remarks, that hurt. You know I don't say racist crap like that. You know I value the art of qualification. I'm saying that not to sound arrogant, but because I feel a bit blindsided and hurt about it. I'm just being honest while trying to work through my own feelings and emotions about this stuff.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> I don't party with hardcore racists.


Like I learned, pick the fights you want to battle, not what you are pushed into...


----------



## ika

was there somethign i missed?


----------



## Wake

ika said:


> was there somethign i missed?



Discussion on race/politics on another part of the forum. Some of my statements were misunderstood as racist, I asked Wolfie to clarify, she was emotional, blew up, and refused to clarify, and I scoured through my posts she quoted as racist and picked them apart in detail. I make it a point to qualify my statements, because nothing hurts more than a whole group being judged based on the actions of a few.

I think discussions on race is even more raw now than ever before. That's how it feels atm.

Ika you should join in on some of the political discussions here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> was there somethign i missed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discussion on race/politics on another part of the forum. Some of my statements were misunderstood as racist, I asked Wolfie to clarify, she was emotional, blew up, and refused to clarify, and I scoured through my posts she quoted as racist and picked them apart in detail. I make it a point to qualify my statements, because nothing hurts more than a whole group being judged based on the actions of a few.
> 
> I think discussions on race is even more raw now than ever before. That's how it feels atm.
> 
> Ika you should join in on some of the political discussions here.
Click to expand...


Wrong, I never blew up, I was not happy with the way you were talking to me so I ended the discussion. Your comments were racist. Don't try to sugar coat it. I gave you examples when you asked for them. There were more I didn't pull up. I do not appreciate your misrep about what happened.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, please stop belittling my opinions both in political discussion and in the games as just some emotional, fragile person who can't take the heat.


----------



## Wake

Wake said:


> Wrong, I never blew up, I was not happy with the way you were talking to me so I ended the discussion. Your comments were racist. Don't try to sugar coat it. I gave you examples when you asked for them. There were more I didn't pull up. I do not appreciate your misrep about what happened.



I think otherwise. That doesn't mean I think you're a bad or weak person. You've seen me lose control of my emotions and blow up, too. It's a natural part of being human.

You are right about the way I was talking to you in that I shouldn't have said that one specific part to you, which I did apologize for later. However, I do disagree with you about my comments being racist, when anyone who actually knows me knows I'm neither racist nor one to condemn whole groups based on the actions of some.

Of those examples you provided, I asked you to bold the exact parts you felt were racist. You refused, and lashed out. I then took it upon myself to pick through all of it, and note in detail exactly why each part wasn't racist. I do not recall you following up after that there.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake, please stop belittling my opinions both in political discussion and in the games as just some emotional, fragile person who can't take the heat.



When I debate politics, I try to not attack the person. Your opinions and beliefs aren't beyond reproach, though. In a political discussion board your political beliefs are subject to scrutiny and opposition. It is the nature of debate and disagreement. I do believe you are emotional both in the games and in political debate and discussion. That isn't a bad thing. It is only detrimental when you allow yourself to lose control of your emotions. I don't recall ever saying or implying you were fragile. As for heat, in Mafia do you feel you stood up well to it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are making this about me Wake. You said things that were pretty objectionable to me and you were rude and condescending on top of it. I did not blow up at you at all. I walked away from the conversation before I said something that would of made things much worse. 

You want to make this about me now and how I handle pressure in the games? Should we talk about how you behave in the games also over at MS?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> You are making this about me Wake. You said things that were pretty objectionable to me and you were rude and condescending on top of it. I did not blow up at you at all. I walked away from the conversation before I said something that would of made things much worse.
> 
> You want to make this about me now and how I handle pressure in the games? Should we talk about how you behave in the games also over at MS?



When you continue to say that I said things you find objectionable to you, you do indeed make this about you and where you stand as a human being on the spectrum of human ideology.

If I were rude and condescending, it was not intentional, and what was intentional was wrong of me. If I come off that way then I do not mean it. If you could point out some very good examples of that, beyond what I've apologized for, you would aid me in fixing some weaknesses in my own personality. 

I feel you blew up. Feelings are feelings, and they tend to be cloudy. That you walked away before saying something that would have made things worse is good, and is also why I did the same. 

Some of my games I did act poorly. Other games I did not. If it would make you feel better to bring some of the things I did on that forum to this one, you may. It will not hurt me, because I know very well the things I said and did in my anger and frustration during my earlier games there, and how I reacted to some of the people who successfully managed to press my buttons.


----------



## ika

Wake: you are also a person who has blown up over what wolfie is blowing up over as well: A different POV.

Im not going to get into the middle fo the stupid fight or pick sides, instead im going to sate this:

Both of you deal with the same problem i have delt with, your emotionally unstable online and can not diffreneate someone's opinion from a direct attack.

Now i havent see the "debate" or any of the other stuff so it may not apply here in this context but when it comes to mafia talk. I have seen you players get all riled up over someone criticizing your play or something. People instantly go onto "OMG THIS PERSON IS ATTACKING ME". 

The entire problem with both of you is that you take the context of the very post and spin your own interpretation on it. Could wakes post be considered "racists"? apparently so.
Could wolf be just misintrpreting? maybe so.

The problem is that you guys are talking politics, by default it gets heated and goes onto things that can rile. Ever see real life vs internet?

Rooster Teeth Real Life vs the Internet

its somewhat a joke video but this is practically how life is, same could be said for mafia talk.

If you want to be biassed and take everything as personal vendetta online, thats your problem. Im not going to get into this.


----------



## ika

Wake should i bring up the fact when i tried to help you on your "bare-bone setup" all you did was come on and never even seek understanding, you just attacked and misrepped and made wild speculations about what we were saying/implying.

I came out and said "QUOTE ME WHERE I SAID XXX" you never did. you guilty as what you are accusing wolfie for right now.

Now If the "offtopic" debate thing continues in here i will just lock thread for an hour so we can move it back on track


----------



## Wake

I don't want to lose a friend over a difference of opinion/belief.

Whatever the case I need to not attack her personally, because that'd be wrong.

What do you reckon would be the right thing to do?


----------



## ika

*The right thing to do is to just agree to disagree overall and move on.*


----------



## Wake

ika said:


> Wake should i bring up the fact when i tried to help you on your "bare-bone setup" all you did was come on and never even seek understanding, you just attacked and misrepped and made wild speculations about what we were saying/implying.
> 
> I came out and said "QUOTE ME WHERE I SAID XXX" you never did. you guilty as what you are accusing wolfie for right now.
> 
> Now If the "offtopic" debate thing continues in here i will just lock thread for an hour so we can move it back on track



I did react badly and emotionally. I did, (and still do a bit), feel angry about that.

The way I disagreed with you there wasn't the mature and respectful way.


----------



## House

How about keeping politics out of here?


----------



## Wake

It began in 1290 and 1291, which I later responded to. Maybe I shouldn't have responded to a harsh post directed towards me. It wasn't right to call me some hardcore racist when that's not true, in this very thread, while everyone knows that's not true.


----------



## ika

*
New Topic:

Bomb-like roles: thoughts on them?
*


----------



## ika

so far wake and house (iirc) have used it as a fake claim

what do you think about the concepts of the role (or even the suicide bomber or a role like it)?


----------



## Wake

I'm fond of fakeclaiming Bomb.


----------



## Wake

I like Super Saint.

If it's more... conditional... the better. Otherwise it seems so strong.


----------



## House

I wish somebody would just delete all non-mafia chatter from this thread.


----------



## Wake

If no one objects, I'll do so within a day or two.


----------



## Wake

I did not delete them. Ika did. I am just noticing it now.


----------



## Wake

Ika, please undelete them for now.


----------



## ika

There is no reason to have these post that cause not only a huge derail, but also an outburst in this thread

Putting them back will only do no good.

wolf did the proper thing and deleted her own posts.

If people who were NOT part of the discussion would like it back. I will, i am appeasing the public eye. If you would like to continue this on why you disagree bring to to private convo. The stuff said was toxic and more emotional hate then "mafia discussion" as well as caused a rift in the players

If we want to have an off-topic thread where we can have that I can make a thread for such purpous. and move the post there.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Back to dicussions:

What about vengefuls or mod activated-like roles (dayvig)


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think a discussion on how to treat each other in the games-what is acceptable and what isn't, is a good idea. Also, talking about others in QT's would be good idea to discuss as well since they are part of the game.

Is it o.k. to aggravate a person to get them to replace out?

Is calling someone an idiot o.k. or telling them they suck?

Where do you draw the line on insults and bad behavior?

Is crticizing play fair game since we are all on a team and if someone is hurting the team, shouldn't that be mentioned post game or is it natural to flip out when someone criticizes you?

I don't have time right now, but if the games continue here, this should be addressed.

Also, what is considered a personal attack and what isn't?


----------



## Shaitra

Personally, I don't think it's right trying to push someone's buttons with the idea of getting them to replace out.  We all have our issues and intentionally pushing someone's buttons to get them to leave is more cheating than playing the game in my book.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> Personally, I don't think it's right trying to push someone's buttons with the idea of getting them to replace out.  We all have our issues and intentionally pushing someone's buttons to get them to leave is more cheating than playing the game in my book.



Pushing buttons is scum behavior.  Just stop reacting and start recognizing.  Problem solved.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't think it's right trying to push someone's buttons with the idea of getting them to replace out.  We all have our issues and intentionally pushing someone's buttons to get them to leave is more cheating than playing the game in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing buttons is scum behavior.  Just stop reacting and start recognizing.  Problem solved.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but town pushes buttons all the damn time too. So how to recognize scum from town doing it would be helpful. 

And I agree with Shaitra. Aggravating someone with the intention of getting them to replace out is against the spirit of the game and should be considered breaking the rules or cheating.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't think it's right trying to push someone's buttons with the idea of getting them to replace out.  We all have our issues and intentionally pushing someone's buttons to get them to leave is more cheating than playing the game in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing buttons is scum behavior.  Just stop reacting and start recognizing.  Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but town pushes buttons all the damn time too. So how to recognize scum from town doing it would be helpful.
> 
> And I agree with Shaitra. Aggravating someone with the intention of getting them to replace out is against the spirit of the game and should be considered breaking the rules or cheating.
Click to expand...


Consider it scum behavior and lynch the bastards.

Anything that breeds chaos is inherently scummy; react accordingly. People will get tired of being lynched for their anti-social behaviors (except me, of course) and alter their play accordingly.

As I said, problem solved.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't think it's right trying to push someone's buttons with the idea of getting them to replace out.  We all have our issues and intentionally pushing someone's buttons to get them to leave is more cheating than playing the game in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing buttons is scum behavior.  Just stop reacting and start recognizing.  Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but town pushes buttons all the damn time too. So how to recognize scum from town doing it would be helpful.
> 
> And I agree with Shaitra. Aggravating someone with the intention of getting them to replace out is against the spirit of the game and should be considered breaking the rules or cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider it scum behavior and lynch the bastards.
> 
> Anything that breeds chaos is inherently scummy; react accordingly. People will get tired of being lynched for their anti-social behaviors (except me, of course) and alter their play accordingly.
> 
> As I said, problem solved.
Click to expand...


Well, this can be something that the players work out amongst themselves but everyone has to agree to it. If someone is behaving badly and doing things that are angering or upsetting other players, they should be treated as scum and lynched. 

We should of done that to Jingle in Lover's Quarrel-and he actually was scum. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

What about insults? Is name calling o.k?  What about insults to another's play? How far should that go?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't think it's right trying to push someone's buttons with the idea of getting them to replace out.  We all have our issues and intentionally pushing someone's buttons to get them to leave is more cheating than playing the game in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing buttons is scum behavior.  Just stop reacting and start recognizing.  Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but town pushes buttons all the damn time too. So how to recognize scum from town doing it would be helpful.
> 
> And I agree with Shaitra. Aggravating someone with the intention of getting them to replace out is against the spirit of the game and should be considered breaking the rules or cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider it scum behavior and lynch the bastards.
> 
> Anything that breeds chaos is inherently scummy; react accordingly. People will get tired of being lynched for their anti-social behaviors (except me, of course) and alter their play accordingly.
> 
> As I said, problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, this can be something that the players work out amongst themselves but everyone has to agree to it. If someone is behaving badly and doing things that are angering or upsetting other players, they should be treated as scum and lynched.
> 
> We should of done that to Jingle in Lover's Quarrel-and he actually was scum. LOL
Click to expand...


I would think it would be easier to get policy lynches for such disruptive behaviors here than it would at MS because of the familiarity and frequency of playing with the same people.

It's better to risk a mislynch to restore focus on the game than it is to endlessly bicker.

The important thing would be to correctly identify the source and not mislynch someone for responding to the inciting behavior.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree. That was just an example of manipulative scum crap that town should of noticed in that game. But my main point in opening this discussion is to address the toxicity in these games and see if there is something we can do to lessen it. It needs to be addressed IMO. It's an issue every game.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> What about insults? Is name calling o.k?  What about insults to another's play? How far should that go?



I don't think anyone should ever call another player names.  I also think people should give each other some lee way on their play.  In game 8, House cc'ed Arden which helped get Arden lynched.  People had differing opinions on whether that was the correct play or not. If anyone had insulted House for doing what he did, that would have been wrong.  To me, post game discussions are the place to talk about playing styles.


----------



## Wake

Game's meant to be fun. Loosen up. Let people play as they want, and don't take it so seriously. Point's to have fun. Use the game to have fun interacting with people, instead of taking it so seriously it becomes some complicated chore.

Next games I play I'm just gonna have fun and enjoy my time with the people playing with me. Think of it as a great way to play and socialize with people.


----------



## Wake

Being a dick and calling people names is anti-Town at best. At worst it's Scummy.

If you know this by now, Scum will deliberately try to piss people off and rile them up.

Why?

They need you all divided.

If someone's being disruptive, it's best to kindly ask the player to stop. If the player refuses, you can try to rally support for that player's policy-lynch or, if the setting allows it, have the player replaced.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Game's meant to be fun. Loosen up. Let people play as they want, and don't take it so seriously. Point's to have fun. Use the game to have fun interacting with people, instead of taking it so seriously it becomes some complicated chore.
> 
> Next games I play I'm just gonna have fun and enjoy my time with the people playing with me. Think of it as a great way to play and socialize with people.



Yeah, that doesn't work.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, that doesn't work.



?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


Just playing to be social and have fun will get you scumread for fluff posting. Does that mean you can't be social and have fun? Of course not. But people are looking for suspicious behavior and if you do too much of it, or don't take the game seriously you will be accused of cruising or not scumhunting or something scummy. And letting everyone play how they want is fine, but when their play hurts the team you are on, then you have the right to complain about it. However, I agree with Shaitra that post game is better.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> In game 8, House cc'ed Arden which helped get Arden lynched.  People had differing opinions on whether that was the correct play or not.



I think the results speak for themselves.

My fake counter got the SK taken out and saved town from potentially losing a PR on N1 because scum was convinced my counter was real.

I viewed myself as a likely N1 NK due to my play D1 anyway, so I went whole hog to get the most out of my time before I was killed.

I bought town time that they otherwise would not have had.  It's not my fault they squandered it.


----------



## ika

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think a discussion on how to treat each other in the games-what is acceptable and what isn't, is a good idea. Also, talking about others in QT's would be good idea to discuss as well since they are part of the game.
> 
> 1) Is it o.k. to aggravate a person to get them to replace out?
> 
> 2) Is calling someone an idiot o.k. or telling them they suck?
> 
> 3) Where do you draw the line on insults and bad behavior?
> 
> 4) Is crticizing play fair game since we are all on a team and if someone is hurting the team, shouldn't that be mentioned post game or is it natural to flip out when someone criticizes you?
> 
> I don't have time right now, but if the games continue here, this should be addressed.
> 
> 5) Also, what is considered a personal attack and what isn't?



i numbered them for ease but being a long term player over 4-5ish sites as well as being a long time mod and a slew of games i can give a good idea

1) never, this is not only me as a player but as a mod, if your sole intention is to aggravate them to replace out then you are just being a dick.

that being said aggravating a player can be how you solve someone but its falls to a player to find where the limit is, if you unintentionally push a player past their point where they replace out, then really there's nothing you can do. more then once this has happened,

 in our MS rebels in palace i gave my 2 cents to wake about his play and several other players as well, i was scum but what i was saying was not with intention to force him to replace out nor were any of the other players from MPOV.

when your a mod and you knwo the true intent, then you can make a good judgment call, as a player, you should just replace out or PM mod.

2) yes, its fine to do that as long as you are attacking them as a player and not a human. more then once have i been called or called players stupid/idiots/ect for play reasons. never do i say that with the intent to ridicule them as a human. 

if you do it and say it like "you are a stupid moron who has nothign in life" then i would say that crossing the line

but going "your reads scuck" or "your an idtiot to think hes town" is acceptable b/c you are attacking a read/play and not a person themself

3) thats a gray area all around. its case by case tbh.

as a mod, i watch the thread and if i see something starting to get out of hand i will PM/step in. but i personally leave it up to players to self moderate that to an extent due to the fact some players like to "mod guess"

4) its fair in game as well as post game. it goes back to point 2 somewhat where if someone goes "your reads scuk" or "how do you think hes town stupid?" are fair things.

as for "flipping out" i do think thats just more playstyle and human behavior. i can elaborate but its more MPOV and not exactly mafia related

5)

"YOU SUCK AND YOUR MOM IS A WHORE" <---- personal insult

"OMG YOUR READS ARE SHIT AND YOUR PLAY IS SHIT" <------- attacking play

"OMG YOUR A SHITTY PLAYER" <------slightly more gray but imo, attacking play and should not be considered a personal insult

if you have examples or quotes i can give you what i would classify it as.


----------



## FA_Q2

we need to get to the real discussion - does anyone have any plans for the next game


----------



## Wake

Welp, funny you should mention that.

At the moment, I'm wanting to run three Newbie games side-by-side. Problem is my time to play (and live for the most part) has been effectively neutered thanks to work. Can't play anything but one Micro at a time, but modding is far easier than playing. 

If anyone wants to run a game soon, I'll wait until then. If not I'll get to pumping out Newbie games using the Matrix6 format, and @'ing the USMB memberbase. It looks like my stamina is starting to climb with all the hard work, so.... I feel less tired now, which is a good thing.

I'm open to theme suggestions for each Newbie game. I'd like to squeeze in a Jurassic Park Newbie game.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> In game 8, House cc'ed Arden which helped get Arden lynched.  People had differing opinions on whether that was the correct play or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the results speak for themselves.
> 
> My fake counter got the SK taken out and saved town from potentially losing a PR on N1 because scum was convinced my counter was real.
> 
> I viewed myself as a likely N1 NK due to my play D1 anyway, so I went whole hog to get the most out of my time before I was killed.
> 
> I bought town time that they otherwise would not have had.  It's not my fault they squandered it.
Click to expand...


It was very daring... but dangerous.

If the real JoaT blustered out of the shadows to call you out, Scum would have had a field day with it. In this case it worked. You *did* fool me with that gutsy gambit. If the JoaT revealed itself, I would have been thanking you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I strongly disagree'd with House's gambit but we talked it out in the dead QT. The fact that FA wasn't around was fortunate. He is probably smart enough to stay quiet but PR's can be jumpy. I was a jumpy as hell PR in my first newbie game and ended up outing myself while I was being wagoned with scum pushing it also. I ended up getting NK'd N2 because of it and it just so happens I tracked the last scum-to me. Just imagine if I would of survived and could of brought that info. to town. Town won anyway so it didn't matter but still, not a good idea to get PR's all nervous in a game and that gambit was sure to make the JOAT nervous. 

That said, House's gambit paid off. His willingness to throw self-preservation to the wind was very, very townie. He did it about as well as anyone could of.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye had mentioned wanting to start a new game in the dead QT but changed her mind because of the fact that a lot of people are busy this time of year and the fact that the last game had an issue with lurkers and apathy. 

I have 2 games going at MS right now and ika's game starting soon. Plus, this time of year is nuts. There is no way I can sign up for a game here before January. That doesn't mean you shouldn't do one however. I am always willing to be a replacement if/when a game needs one.


----------



## Wake

At that point I had to gank him. Either he was the JoaT, or as you say he came off as self-less. Being self-less can definitely net a lot of Townpoints in Mafia.

Arden being killed helped us quite a bit. If she had decided to help the Town she could of killed either of us. Also, Cafe discerned FA as the JoaT way before me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, Cafe is damn good at this game. She picked out Avi as Psyche and FA as JOAT. She's good as scum and really good as town. If I would of stayed in the game, I would of townread her up until PoE came into effect. 

gg Cafe


----------



## Wake

To mix it up a bit, if I do run 3-4 Newbie games at a time then players can only sign up for at most two of those games. That would mix it up quite a bit, and give everyone more choices. Think I'll get that ready today. The basic Matrix6 structure can simply be copy-pasted from the main site, or altered very mildly for style.


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait  is scary as Scum. She was nervous at first, but proved she's got the grit for it.

One of these days I'm going to play with you guys when I'm not handicapped.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> In game 8, House cc'ed Arden which helped get Arden lynched.  People had differing opinions on whether that was the correct play or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the results speak for themselves.
> 
> My fake counter got the SK taken out and saved town from potentially losing a PR on N1 because scum was convinced my counter was real.
> 
> I viewed myself as a likely N1 NK due to my play D1 anyway, so I went whole hog to get the most out of my time before I was killed.
> 
> I bought town time that they otherwise would not have had.  It's not my fault they squandered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was very daring... but dangerous.
> 
> If the real JoaT blustered out of the shadows to call you out, Scum would have had a field day with it. In this case it worked. You *did* fool me with that gutsy gambit. If the JoaT revealed itself, I would have been thanking you.
Click to expand...


There was zero motive to cc a fake cc to a fake claim.

The real JoaT knew Arden's claim was fake, and my counterclaim had obvious town motivation to them because I was keeping them from having to do it.

A real CC would have been suicidal for town.  Had you let me live, THAT is when my gambit would have become dangerous.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Arden being killed helped us quite a bit. If she had decided to help the Town she could of killed either of us.



No.  The way she outed herself, I knew there was no way she'd have NK'ed scum even if she had mod confirmation on who they were.


----------



## Wake

Hm...

When the JoaT witnessed Arden's and then your claims, and then saw how she flipped Serial Killer, it would be reasonable for FA_Q2 to deduce you were Town...

...then again, if Scum thought Arden was telling the truth, they could have sacrificed one of themselves to take it out. When we're talking three parties the dynamics and perspectives become more complicated.


----------



## ★Arden

House, Wake's post is "if Arden wanted to help town". If I wanted to help town, I would have claimed SK, and then I would have NKed scum. It's all or nothing.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Hm...
> 
> When the JoaT witnessed Arden's and then your claims, and then saw how she flipped Serial Killer, it would be reasonable for FA_Q2 to deduce you were Town...
> 
> ...then again, if Scum thought Arden was telling the truth, they could have sacrificed one of themselves to take it out. When we're talking three parties the dynamics and perspectives become more complicated.



Why are you WIFOMing?  YOU WERE SCUM, you know whether you thought her claim was real or not.

Her claim was so blatantly false it gave me a headache.


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> House, Wake's post is "if Arden wanted to help town". If I wanted to help town, I would have claimed SK, and then I would have NKed scum. It's all or nothing.



That would not have been optimal play either, because town would have simply lynched you when we were through with you.

A leashed SK has a short lifespan.


----------



## ika

an sk only option is to either claim vig or claim sk and ask for a leash.

sk is mostly doomed overall but it still stands


----------



## ★Arden

As I recall, if I had decided to help town, I would have been converted to a confirmed town player. It was a special setup. Trust me that my play would have been drastically different had I not had that option open (which was what I intended to go for before saying "fuck it" because the rest of the scum was underpowered as it was).

Also, I didn't understand why I got the option to be investigation immune :/ I was the only role that could make cops get a "no result" therefore if the cop got a no result on someone, they're confirmed SK.


----------



## ika

*I think your results would be "town"

Also in that SPECIFIC setup an sk claim could actually be beneficial mostly due to the fact it could act as a vig and then be converted to VT*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, Cafe is damn good at this game. She picked out Avi as Psyche and FA as JOAT. She's good as scum and really good as town. If I would of stayed in the game, I would of townread her up until PoE came into effect.
> 
> gg Cafe



considering I practically told everyone I was the psych I'm surprised no one else did.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Cafe is damn good at this game. She picked out Avi as Psyche and FA as JOAT. She's good as scum and really good as town. If I would of stayed in the game, I would of townread her up until PoE came into effect.
> 
> gg Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering I practically told everyone I was the psych I'm surprised no one else did.
Click to expand...


It was your psychic pigs comment right?


----------



## Wake

Getting closer to bringing out 3 Newbie games.

Gotta get through hospital orientation first (48 hours in 4 days).


----------



## Wake

I want to bring them about soon. Much of the problem stems from severe physical exhaustion from work, and constantly juggling 6+ hospital-bound patients connected to various tubings and having to be hoyered. Imagine having to be there twelve hours for a man in serious need of care. He is quadraplegic, has twelve leads on him (specialized surface pads placed upon the patient's chest and abdomen hooked up to a telemetry system), is attached to a foley bag and needs blood sugar accuchecks on a routine basis, needs oral care q2 hours, must be checked and changed every so often to keep from sitting in feces, and has very emotional family members coming and going. 

You are there to make sure he is ok. Every little thing from vitals to bed sore to oxygenation to comfort you must keep a watchful eye on.

However, you have to care for 5+ other patients at the exact same time, with equal deftness, while juggling priorities, maintaining your calm, and not letting yourself get behind in your responsibilities. If you hoyer and shower a patient in the shower room, and that costs you 35 minutes, especially if those minutes mean you're now behind in catching vitals, you are behind and will undoubtedly earn the ire of the doctor and one or two nurses. It's so delicate and intense. You're screwed if you've pulled your back out the day before (which is why I rest as much as possible).

One of my patients is 680lbs. He's relatively independent while here. Another is 785lbs, and it is disgusting. It takes 3 people to bath/roll him, and his underside has a festering, smelly-ass wound which would make anyone spit up their breakfast if they weren't accustomed to medically-foul smells. I consider the fresh horse manure farmers spread on their crops to be perfume compared to some of the serious stuff you smell in hospitals. No joke.

And not only that, your very life and well-being is at risk. More than five times I've had to gown up and protect my body while caring for patients with MRSA, pneumonia, necrotizing fasciitis, hepatitis C, streptococcus A, c difficile, and other highly dangerous diseases. 

It's stressful, but the work is good. CNAs routinely get treated like s*** and considered to be dumb and stupid. It's uncommon to work under a nurse that treats you as a teammate instead of "the help." A lot of this work is more difficult for me personally because I struggle with ADD (the sole issue being inattention). At this point in my life, I want to return to nursing school, and am trying to come up with ways to survive that and this together. I absolutely love Mafia and the people I play and socialize with here. I just feel like a hollow shell at times. Starting to become dependent on sleeping pills to catch some ZZZs, because two people I live with are content with playing loud music past midnight. The quarter-sized blisters that left my feet raw and bleeding stopped for the most part, in turn becoming large calluses. Now I wear 2-3 pairs of socks as extra cushioning to lessen how much my feet get chewed up. 

The highlights are knowing that you're helping people, and doing everything you can to keep your patients comfortable and well-cared for. It's no joke when they say health care will leave you emotionally drained, and how health care providers typically forget to care for themselves while caring for everyone else. I've been neglecting myself pretty badly. Been forgetting to eat at times, and dropped about 15lbs already. Stamina and muscle mass has increased considerably, but it's like I don't do anything fun for myself much, as if all my life is is working to care for people. At this point my mentality tells me I don't want to retire for as long as possible, because I'd go nutso-stupid from not having things to do. Even now I'm dealing with my first weekend off in 5 months, and I feel like I'm going insane from not having to prepare for work and making preparations. I just feel antsy right now when sitting, and that's likely because work has me going non-stop. Been trying to design two large theme games and get a bunch of Newbie games going, but the pressure and exhaustion get in the way.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-Do you have roomates that blast music until midnight? Could you ask them to turn it down? Also, get some really good shoes with good support and stretch out your back before work everyday. Your job sounds rewarding but physically demanding. As long as you like it and are happy with it, that's all that matters. Nursing school maybe is something you can do part time? I don't know how that works but if you really want to do it badly enough, don't let anything hold you back. I remember a period in my life where I worked FT and went to school FT because I wanted to get into a different career path. It was hard but I got through it.

Perhaps modding newbies is your best bet right now as far as time and how much energy it would take-at least here at USMB. If you can get enough new players, that might help here because you already know how I feel about how the last game went. If you can get some new players who are into it, and get some of the regulars who like to be active-meaning posting at least once a day-then it would be worth it. I'll be replacement if you need one.


----------



## Wake

Rolling out four games simultaneously.

*Jurassic Park
Supernatural (Season 7)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake, I'll play in a couple of yours coming up.

As far as me hosting another soon, maybe by the end of Jan I can. Too much going on right now - company moving next week and I've been on antibiotics twice the past month for bronchitis and now for bronchial pneumonia.


----------



## tn5421

ika said:


> *New Topic:
> 
> Bomb-like roles: thoughts on them?*



I dislike them.  I understand why you'd use them for balance, but that doesn't mean I like having them in the game at all.


----------



## Avatar4321

Okay I'm now mafia game less for the first time in while this a weird feeling.

at least I picked up a new win at the site.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Okay I'm now mafia game less for the first time in while this a weird feeling.
> 
> at least I picked up a new win at the site.


ditto.  There is almost always a game on here and now...


----------



## Wake

Apologies. Been busy and over-worked. Caring for a severely bi-polar patient with a history of biting peoples' nipples off. Literally.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> Apologies. Been busy and over-worked. Caring for a severely bi-polar patient with a history of biting peoples' nipples off. Literally.


All good.  I think the whole board knows by now that your work can be very demanding at times and that it is not always predictable.  Hopefully, now that Xmas is over, we will see some more participants though


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, Have you considered getting a back up mod due to being so busy? Like ika or someone? I would be willing to in to one of your games and be a replacement for one if needed but that's all I can manage. I have 2 going on at MS and am in sign-ups for ika's with House and Grandma. Plus, I have family in town now as well.


----------



## Wake

I don't know if I can keep doing Mafia here, to be honest. Wanting to make it happen, but it's all spent. Have to re-evaluate what I can do in general.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I won't sign up for any games until you decide. Just do what is best for you Wake. Your life is more important than a game on a forum on the internet. Someone else can mod one or we can just stop here since there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest from anyone except for a few of the regulars that always play. If I want to play Mafia, I can do it at MS. Take care of yourself Wake.


----------



## House

My favorite moment playing this silly game:



> *SERIAL KILLER WINS!*
> 
> Congratulations, *House*!



Micro 421 Baby Too Much Scum - Endgame bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Wolfsister77

Great job House, good for you!!


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Great job House, good for you!!



Thanks!

elle!scum pegged me as SK, but I shredded her legitimate case and made her feel silly for making it, lol.  It was glorious.


----------



## Dante

Wake said:


> Hey guys, here's a thread for talking about anything Mafia related.
> 
> I got some experience in Mafia, so please ask any questions about Mafia here, too.



Do you know what 'skeevy' means?


----------



## Wake

Good morning, everyone.

I'm not giving up on Mafia here. At the moment I'm researching ways to repair myself to get back into making these games. Started taking Super B Complex vitamins which seem to be helping, and the work has me shedding weight rather quickly (18lbs in one month). Now that I'm becoming more familiar with my work in neuro-rehabilitative care, the days are going by faster and more peacefully. Ever since being hired at the specialty hospital my life really changed. The first few days were harsh on my body, because of the physical work and mental juggling and prioritizing, but with each and every day I'm becoming more confident and relaxed, and my body's grown accustomed to it. They say on average the amount of walking you do on each hospital wing is about seven miles. That doesn't include all the hoyer lifting, boosting, bathing, toileting, bandaging, feeding, you name it.

All in all, I absolutely love it, and I can't really express just how much I love caring for people and their total well-being. All this socializing and human dynamics have rubbed off on me, too, and I've become surprisingly more social. It's weird, in a way, because four years ago I was so shy. Now I'm working with so many different coworkers on a constant basis it just doesn't faze me anymore, and it's like I'm no longer shy. Why would I be now? It's a strange, good feeling, to be so comfortable working and talking with people, and craving it more and more. Now the respiratory therapist and a few others just invited me to go bowling with them tomorrow night, and I'm stoked. 

The nurses are now showing me how to reconstitute medications and secure them in drip lines, and otherwise letting me shadow them on the side while we work, and teaching me all the tricks of their trade. Returning to nursing school is becoming a more prominent thing off in the distant horizon. I'm only a CNA, but the work I absolutely love, and soon I'll be taking the next step to becoming an RN. There are two wound care specialists I work under, and both women have become an inspiration, and I'm thinking of specializing in wound care in the future, and seeing to it that horrific woulds like pressure ulcers and gashes heal back to their proper state. I want to see things heal and get better, so this idea just won't seem to leave my mind which, I think, is a pretty good thing. 

Taking each day at a time, step by step.


----------



## Avatar4321

Good luck with it all wake.


----------



## Wake

Thanks. I'm going through a rough patch right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

What does VI mean?


----------



## Wake

VI stands for Village Idiot, and is a player who routinely behaves in a stupid way which disrupts the Town's efforts to catch the Scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Totally makes sense now.


----------



## Dekster

I might play if you  ever get another game going here soon and it is not the type of game where I would need to know a lot about some movie or something to understand.  I played once before in a message board situation.  Died pretty quick though.  Weekdays can be busy for me but I can play some early or late.  Not really sure how much longer I will be around this board because the tone of the politics here is so harsh unless there is something else going on here that interests me.


----------



## Dekster

Dekster said:


> I might play if you  ever get another game going here soon and it is not the type of game where I would need to know a lot about some movie or something to understand.  I played once before in a message board situation.  Died pretty quick though.  Weekdays can be busy for me but I can play some early or late.  Not really sure how much longer I will be around this board because the tone of the politics here is so harsh unless there is something else going on here that interests me.



Never mind.  I am stepping away from this site.  After seeing the following thread, I don't want to be a part of Stormfront West

Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Avatar4321

In case anyone is interested ika is moderating a large game over at the mafia site with Titus as back up mod.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> In case anyone is interested ika is moderating a large game over at the mafia site with Titus as back up mod.



I really hope it doesn't start before one of my 4 are up, LOL but I'll check it out.


----------



## tn5421

I might be able to play via tapatalk, which means I might play every once in a while :3


----------



## tn5421

I'm experimenting with it on another forum first.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested ika is moderating a large game over at the mafia site with Titus as back up mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it doesn't start before one of my 4 are up, LOL but I'll check it out.
Click to expand...

no kidding.  I am in 3 now when I planned on only getting into one lol.  Makes playing very difficult.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## lulz

Booo-urns!!!  to people signing up for Ika's game and not this one.


----------



## Avatar4321

I signed up for both. Not sure what else you want.


----------



## House

Wait, what?

Where's ika's game?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Where's ika's game?



You asked to replace out of it


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Where is Ika's game? Here?


----------



## lulz

Mostly I only whined in jest.  Please don't take that seriously.  I'm mostly just bored because nothing happens during the NightPhase.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ika's game is over at MS, I figured lulz was joking around, and lulz I'm in both, avi's in both, House was in both, Wake's in both, FA is in both, so the only person who is a member here and there that isn't in both is Grandma-she's in ika's and not yours

Just an FYI


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> Where's ika's game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked to replace out of it
Click to expand...

lol.  

I guess he really was not paying attention.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> Where's ika's game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked to replace out of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> 
> I guess he really was not paying attention.
Click to expand...


No, I was well aware of that game.  I was wondering what other game ika had going that everybody else was signed up for because pretty much everybody in the game I replaced out of was already in the game lulz is running and his whining didn't make sense.

Your brain must be in pristine condition, because it obviously isn't used often.


----------



## Wake

I'm going to try and get a Mini Normal up @ the main Mafia site soon.

If I like how the games I mod over there went, I'll try to bring them here.

Would definitely like to incorporate a certain special PR in my games from now on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Let me know when it's up. If I'm not already maxed out on games, I'll join.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ditto.  I am really enjoying the games over there.  The site meta is massively different in a very good way.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I'm going to try and get a Mini Normal up @ the main Mafia site soon.
> 
> If I like how the games I mod over there went, I'll try to bring them here.
> 
> Would definitely like to incorporate a certain special PR in my games from now on.



I wonder what role that is


----------



## lulz

It'll never pass normalcy guidelines in a mini.  It'll get approved for a large though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

lulz  When is your next game here going to start?


----------



## lulz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> lulz  When is your next game here going to start?


 Probably a month after the current one ends.  I dont want to not run any too soon after the first because I want to prevent burnout.  I also want to give someone else a chance to design their own setup and run it after this game.  One of my motivations for running was because it had been a while since this site had had a game.


----------



## Nutz

Anyone else starts a game...I am in.  I being quite entertained.


----------



## Wake

-Snip-

I'd like to see the 'Best Friends' roles added into some of these games. Would like to use them instead of Masons.


----------



## Wake

lulz, would you be fine with me talking about my ideas for a modified Sensor?


----------



## lulz

Wake said:


> lulz, would you be fine with me talking about my ideas for a modified Sensor?


I'm fine with that since it's a role like any other.  What's on your mind?


----------



## Wake

lulz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> lulz, would you be fine with me talking about my ideas for a modified Sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that since it's a role like any other.  What's on your mind?
Click to expand...


I'm thinking of a Sensor that is 1-Shot, that can only activate at any time during the Day, and can only target a wagon, whether it has only one vote or 5+. If it could be modified further to where it must be activated at some point during Day 1, that would be, in my very fallible opinion, optimal.

Also, the 'Best Friends' role I'd like to tech into my games. The 2+ players know each-other like Masons, but don't have communication. I do think that mechanic has some merit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> lulz, would you be fine with me talking about my ideas for a modified Sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that since it's a role like any other.  What's on your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of a Sensor that is 1-Shot, that can only activate at any time during the Day, and can only target a wagon, whether it has only one vote or 5+. If it could be modified further to where it must be activated at some point during Day 1, that would be, in my very fallible opinion, optimal.
> 
> Also, the 'Best Friends' role I'd like to tech into my games. The 2+ players know each-other like Masons, but don't have communication. I do think that mechanic has some merit.
Click to expand...


I like that it has to be used D1 and can only target a wagon and is one shot. That makes it more balanced.

And the best friends role would mean they know each other are town but can't  communicate like masons?

I love the idea. I think it would be a lot of fun. If you do either/both of these, it would make for an interesting dynamic in a game.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> lulz, would you be fine with me talking about my ideas for a modified Sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that since it's a role like any other.  What's on your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of a Sensor that is 1-Shot, that can only activate at any time during the Day, and can only target a wagon, whether it has only one vote or 5+. If it could be modified further to where it must be activated at some point during Day 1, that would be, in my very fallible opinion, optimal.
> 
> Also, the 'Best Friends' role I'd like to tech into my games. The 2+ players know each-other like Masons, but don't have communication. I do think that mechanic has some merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that it has to be used D1 and can only target a wagon and is one shot. That makes it more balanced.
> 
> And the best friends role would mean they know each other are town but can't  communicate like masons?
> 
> I love the idea. I think it would be a lot of fun. If you do either/both of these, it would make for an interesting dynamic in a game.
Click to expand...


I really, really want to.

Correct on the BFs, too. Nerfs the power a bit but adds in a bit more subtle complexity. 

After I finish my Mini Normal and Large Normal at the main site (again), I'll set up a massive themed game. I have an idea, a theme, and a complicated yet satisfying design for it. Gonna take some time though. If I keep getting grilled and crushed by time's blows I'll shift back to primarily modding awesome games.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will only join a game of yours Wake if Grandma isn't in it. If she joins, I'm out.


----------



## lulz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will only join a game of yours Wake if Grandma isn't in it. If she joins, I'm out.


My goodness.  This forum has more Drama than a Shakesperean Tragedy.

Also Wake, I'm a huge fan of roles that aren't seen often.  Best Friends I don't think I've ever seen used.  I'll be more than happy to review your game but I'm not sure how accurately I'll review it.  I've only done self reviews...


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm just letting Wake know if he starts up any games and invites me, I won't play with Grandma. As a mod, he should be aware of these things.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm just letting Wake know if he starts up any games and invites me, I won't play with Grandma. As a mod, he should be aware of these things.


Where did that come from?


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just letting Wake know if he starts up any games and invites me, I won't play with Grandma. As a mod, he should be aware of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
Click to expand...


I can't discuss ongoing games or I'd tell you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just letting Wake know if he starts up any games and invites me, I won't play with Grandma. As a mod, he should be aware of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't discuss ongoing games or I'd tell you.
Click to expand...


Yeah that was crazy


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just letting Wake know if he starts up any games and invites me, I won't play with Grandma. As a mod, he should be aware of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't discuss ongoing games or I'd tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was crazy
Click to expand...


Unforgivable.


----------



## Wake

I will be aware of things as I am able. I am extremely busy. If you feel you should shoot me a PM to help me be aware, please do that. Would rather get shot up with PMs pre-game than have my game(s) shot to hell with drama.


----------



## ★Arden

Anyone know when another game is starting on here? I've been just on "the other site" for a while and for some reason found myself thinking fondly of the two/three I played here- let's just say I like the newbie treatment, which is a compliment.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Anyone know when another game is starting on here? I've been just on "the other site" for a while and for some reason found myself thinking fondly of the two/three I played here- let's just say I like the newbie treatment, which is a compliment.



I enjoy playing with you and @ you whenever there is a game here. If there is some other way you can be contacted, let me know. We just finished one right now, so not sure when the next one will be. Many of us are also over at MS playing as well.


----------



## ★Arden

That would be great! Thank you 

While I'm reluctant to hand out my main account, you can PM my alt "Frightened inmate number3" on MS whenever you want to reach me; that goes straight to my email account.

Also, I am a fairly experienced moderator, if anyone wants a specific [type of] game run here but also wants to play in it. Just let me know


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sounds great, thanks Arden!!

Also, if you didn't already know, my user ID over there is SilverWolf.


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> That would be great! Thank you
> 
> While I'm reluctant to hand out my main account, you can PM my alt "Frightened inmate number3" on MS whenever you want to reach me; that goes straight to my email account.
> 
> Also, I am a fairly experienced moderator, if anyone wants a specific [type of] game run here but also wants to play in it. Just let me know



Hope +1 is fun.

Depending on the playerlist, I might /in for that.


----------



## Wake

I don't want to make any promises I may not be able to keep.

Would like to create a Nightless game with many fun and subtle abilities.


----------



## tn5421

I should be able to play in a game here or there.  My experiment with using Tapatalk to play mafia makes it a little easier than trying to use the web browser on mobile.  I probably won't be joining any games bigger than 15 players though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We can @ you here or PM you there if you like next time there is one TN.


----------



## tn5421

That would be appreciated.


----------



## ★Arden

Anyone feel like playing a quick 7p game? Because I have one in mind for modding.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

★Arden said:


> Anyone feel like playing a quick 7p game? Because I have one in mind for modding.



I'm in.


----------



## ★Arden

Cool, do I have to get someone's approval or do I just post a signup thread?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post a sign-up thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Cool, do I have to get someone's approval or do I just post a signup thread?



PM cereal_killer  for mod privileges before you run a game.

TN will probably come over and play and you'd get most of the people from the last game I'd bet. I can be a replacement for now unless you can't find all 7 and then I'd fill in no problem. I can @ people for you as well if you need that when you do your sign up thread.


----------



## lulz

★Arden said:


> Cool, do I have to get someone's approval or do I just post a signup thread?


You'll know you have mod powers when you can edit other people's posts.


----------



## FA_Q2

im always game for another USMB mafia game.  I am finding it much easier to manage multiple games now.  Could not play 2 at one before if my life depended on it.


----------



## Nutz

I'll play


----------



## tn5421

It depends on how long the deadlines will be for.  I've had my fill of super quick deadline games.


----------



## ★Arden

Actually, not going to have time to mod a game here for a while. Sorry; if anyone else wants to host one, I'd be glad to join.


----------



## lulz

★Arden said:


> Actually, not going to have time to mod a game here for a while. Sorry; if anyone else wants to host one, I'd be glad to join.


I know this might sound weird but hosting a game for me is LESS time consuming than playing.  Have you hosted any games?


----------



## ★Arden

Yes, multiple. When I play, I can just leave the thread both physically and mentally when I need to, and come back again when I'm free. When I mod, you could say I put too much effort into it.


----------



## Wake

I could play, but only if I shift gears and only play with 1-3 sentences per post. That wouldn't be too bad, really, if I then post routinely as able.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, I think it's clear you need to stick to one game at a time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi, SilverWolf here just stopping by to remind everyone that I rock as a townie.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi, SilverWolf here just stopping by to remind everyone that I rock as a townie.



Truth.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi, SilverWolf here just stopping by to remind everyone that I rock as a townie.


She's lying...


----------



## Wolfsister77

House knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi, SilverWolf here just stopping by to remind everyone that I rock as a townie.



Micro 455 Wing Commander II Game Over Mafiascum.net


----------



## Wolfsister77

See House, I don't know why you say you don't like playing town. You obviously had fun with that game.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> See House, I don't know why you say you don't like playing town. You obviously had fun with that game.



I trolled the shit out of that game.


----------



## Nutz

I have a great idea fro a game.  I would like to mod t...but  have never done it before.  Wake or AyeCantSeeYou ...will you help me mod and let's get a game going?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Most of us are involved in Wake's game over at MS right now and Wake is super busy also. Try to PM Aye if you really want to do this.


----------



## House

Do me a favor and don't sign up over there, please.

I like it there, it's kinda peaceful.


----------



## MeBelle

I do miss Mafia...maybe Avatar4321  can mod a game...


----------



## FA_Q2

Then come on over to mafiascum.net.  There are a LOT of good games there - as many as you can handle and they are usually better than the ones we play here.


----------



## Avatar4321

Maybe someday id consider modding when I have time


----------



## House

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, SilverWolf here just stopping by to remind everyone that I rock as a townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro 455 Wing Commander II Game Over Mafiascum.net
Click to expand...




			
				House said:
			
		

> mastin, what do you think of Morph, DrCirno, and Yakko being the scum team?
> 
> Can we just lynch those 3 and call it a day?



If we had actually done that, we'd have won the game in 2 days.  The scum team was Morph the Cat & DrCirno.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes well, when you catch scum they stay caught. When I catch them, I let them go.


----------



## Wake

Should I try it again?


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> Should I try it again?



Yes!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-You should @ people and ask. I haven't checked this thread in a long time.

I'm pretty sure if you PM TN or Arden over at mafiascum-Arden left her user ID in this thread somewhere-you can get them both to play and Nutz and Aye have expressed interest and mebelle has so that's 5 without even trying.

I'm not sure if I can or not as I'm job hunting and that takes priority.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake-You should @ people and ask. I haven't checked this thread in a long time.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you PM TN or Arden over at mafiascum-Arden left her user ID in this thread somewhere-you can get them both to play and Nutz and Aye have expressed interest and mebelle has so that's 5 without even trying.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can or not as I'm job hunting and that takes priority.


Just apply at the local chicken plant and get going on another game....


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-Please Moonglow, I've advanced beyond butchering chickens and have moved up to turkeys now.


----------



## Moonglow

I had one in my yard that almost broke my nose when I tried to grab him...


----------



## tn5421

It's been a little while.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi TN, yes it has. I think there hasn't been a game moderator here for awhile and many have moved over to MS.


----------



## tn5421

That's quite a shame, if also completely understandable


----------



## FA_Q2

meh.  Mafiascum certainly has advantages that we don't have here (replacements and games starting when you want to get into one/multiple)

I don't think there are any barriers to getting one started here though if you were interested.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nope, anyone that wants to can start a game.


----------



## Grandma

Hi, TN!


----------



## House

Personally, I lost interest after a certain prick started crapping up games.


----------



## FA_Q2

certain prick?

Aren't you supposed to be the biggest prick in our games here


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Personally, I lost interest after a certain prick started crapping up games.



House, It's good to see you again!! I hope all is well.

Who's the prick?

Not that it matters, someone over there did the math and there's something like 40 games going on at any given time, so you can avoid your black-listeds. Also there's been considerable WoTC and WoTM of late.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I lost interest after a certain prick started crapping up games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, It's good to see you again!! I hope all is well.
> 
> Who's the prick?
> 
> Not that it matters, someone over there did the math and there's something like 40 games going on at any given time, so you can avoid your black-listeds. Also there's been considerable WoTC and WoTM of late.
Click to expand...

Really?

Have not run into that AFAIK.


----------



## Grandma

I've been seeing it a fair bit. 

It comes mainly from this summer, when certain persons would join a bunch of games, then never post and have to be replaced. Pain in the ass. A few others have gone over the edge with bad behavior... 

It's not always announced in the queue OP, but after an unwanted player posts an /in the mod will tell him he can't play that game.

Lots of new alts...


----------



## lulz

mafiascum is like "Wal*Mart".  It just takes business and kills communities.  You don't have to go to Mafiascum but they have a huge selection at lower rates.  You think it's fine but then one day you realize something has been lost and it probably will never come back...


----------



## FA_Q2

lulz said:


> mafiascum is like "Wal*Mart".  It just takes business and kills communities.  You don't have to go to Mafiascum but they have a huge selection at lower rates.  You think it's fine but then one day you realize something has been lost and it probably will never come back...


lol.

I find the games there are far better than the ones here.  There is a changing dynamic and not so many trolls.  Many core players ensure the games move forward when they would otherwise stall out.


The draw here is that i have been posting with some of these people for a long time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I liked the games here and have no problem with them. I moved over to mafiascum because the games are more frequent and I found a bunch of people I like playing with. Also, a lot of people that played here, play there. I would play here again if we could get some of the same peeps back that played before plus a couple of new good ones. I'd say Fire and Ice was the best game here by far but lulz's game was pretty good too. Rebels in the Palace was a blast also. Mostly because of Titus, IMO. Luckily, I can hook up with her over at mafiascum still. She's one of my favorite players. Cafe was great also. Hope everything is o.k. with her. I know she was having some issues when she left.


----------



## Wake

It's been awhile.

The main headache when running games here was the drama, and the replacing out. It was tough to keep a game going.

At the other place there's a lot more fluidity. If I knew it was easier to have members play here, and that bitter drama wouldn't keep happening, I'd make it happen here.

The other place is just fine for Mafia. May run a game here, may not; not making any promises. Hell, been so busy I can't even get a theme game going yet though I've had permission for a long while. Whatever the first theme game looks like, it'll be massive, and more interesting than most Mafia games out there. I write up these ideas. These... sketches. They're the bare bones, but then I stop, file it, and re-work it. I know how to make a fucking good game. It's just taking awhile with life getting in the way. That, and I may have befriended a nice lady, too.

Aw, hell.

I like you guys. It was fun playing. Would like to play again.

If you want, you can PM me and friend me on Facebook.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> It's been awhile.
> 
> The main headache when running games here was the drama, and the replacing out. It was tough to keep a game going.
> 
> At the other place there's a lot more fluidity. If I knew it was easier to have members play here, and that bitter drama wouldn't keep happening, I'd make it happen here.
> 
> The other place is just fine for Mafia. May run a game here, may not; not making any promises. Hell, been so busy I can't even get a theme game going yet though I've had permission for a long while. Whatever the first theme game looks like, it'll be massive, and more interesting than most Mafia games out there. I write up these ideas. These... sketches. They're the bare bones, but then I stop, file it, and re-work it. I know how to make a fucking good game. It's just taking awhile with life getting in the way. That, and I may have befriended a nice lady, too.
> 
> Aw, hell.
> 
> I like you guys. It was fun playing. Would like to play again.
> 
> If you want, you can PM me and friend me on Facebook.


You know I have been waiting for a sonar role in your games 

I thought it might have been in the last one but was disappointed


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, if you occasionally hang around over at MS, I'm sure we'll keep in touch. If you move on, then let me know and I'll PM you my FB link.


----------



## Grandma

There aren't enough people here interested in Mafia.  It's impossible to get a large game going.


----------



## FA_Q2

I assume that the main MS site is down for everyone atm...

Cant get on right now.


----------



## Grandma

Yeah, it crashed.

You have to reset all your bookmarks and anything from Sunday afternoon might be poofed.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Yeah, it crashed.
> 
> You have to reset all your bookmarks and anything from Sunday afternoon might be poofed.


was a bummer but it came back up without me having to do anything to my pages.  I don't use bookmarks though so that might have something to do with it.  I use Firefox and the 'pin tab' option.  Works very nice as I pin one tab with my role and the next with the game it belongs in.  Always keeps me at the current page I am reading.


----------



## Velli

Sorry for the spam.
If you believe this post brings nothing can delete it.

In my forum we are organizing a game in English (we are a Spanish community), perhaps they would like to participate. It could also bring users here to play a game of style.

Thanks!


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nope, anyone that wants to can start a game.


Are you TN?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, anyone that wants to can start a game.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you TN?
Click to expand...


Nope, TN has actually played games here before. My username at mafiascum is SilverWolf.


----------



## Grandma

Nutz, are you going to join MS?

Cool!


----------



## tn5421

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, anyone that wants to can start a game.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you TN?
Click to expand...


No I'm tn


----------



## lulz

hey wolfsister777.  I saw what happened to you and ika42 at mafiascum.  Now you see firsthand why mafiascum is renown for being a shitty site.

Sure they have variety of games but the internal politics is complete garbage and it's pretty blatant.  Mafiascum, despite being the largest mafia site on the web, wasn't even invited to participate in the worldwide online mafia championships league.

That let's you know how the overall community thinks about mafiascum in general.  I play here and here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

lulz said:


> hey wolfsister777.  I saw what happened to you and ika42 at mafiascum.  Now you see firsthand why mafiascum is renown for being a shitty site.
> 
> Sure they have variety of games but the internal politics is complete garbage and it's pretty blatant.  Mafiascum, despite being the largest mafia site on the web, wasn't even invited to participate in the worldwide online mafia championships league.
> 
> That let's you know how the overall community thinks about mafiascum in general.  I play here and here.



Yeah, their moderation is shit. They clearly have a bias. I'm actually quite relieved to be away from the toxicity that has hounded us both recently and we are better off away from it. There are plenty of other places we can play if we want to. Thanks, I will check out those sites.

We are joining a game here under anon accts if you want to follow us there: M-FM XXVII: Heaven Descends Upon Thee - Page 2


----------



## tn5421

lulz said:


> hey wolfsister777.  I saw what happened to you and ika42 at mafiascum.  Now you see firsthand why mafiascum is renown for being a shitty site.
> 
> Sure they have variety of games but the internal politics is complete garbage and it's pretty blatant.  Mafiascum, despite being the largest mafia site on the web, wasn't even invited to participate in the worldwide online mafia championships league.
> 
> That let's you know how the overall community thinks about mafiascum in general.  I play here and here.



Oh, so you're Velli from MFL?  Good to see you here.

Incidentially, I got my shit wrecked the one time I played at MTGSalvation.  Never heard of the other board before today, though.

Are you talking about NGA?  Do you have a source for your claim?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey wolfsister777.  I saw what happened to you and ika42 at mafiascum.  Now you see firsthand why mafiascum is renown for being a shitty site.
> 
> Sure they have variety of games but the internal politics is complete garbage and it's pretty blatant.  Mafiascum, despite being the largest mafia site on the web, wasn't even invited to participate in the worldwide online mafia championships league.
> 
> That let's you know how the overall community thinks about mafiascum in general.  I play here and here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, their moderation is shit. They clearly have a bias. I'm actually quite relieved to be away from the toxicity that has hounded us both recently and we are better off away from it. There are plenty of other places we can play if we want to. Thanks, I will check out those sites.
> 
> We are joining a game here under anon accts if you want to follow us there: M-FM XXVII: Heaven Descends Upon Thee - Page 2
Click to expand...


I wanted to quick reply to this to say that we found a site that we really like. If anyone wants to get ahold of us or wants the name of this site PM me for contact/site details.


----------

